# Cuban Make a Wish/Pay it Forward III



## The Professor

Welcome to the Cuban MAW/PIF III!!!!!

Since the old thread was getting huge, I decided to renew this thread with the mods' blessing. I added a few small rules hopefully to improve this.

Most of you know how this works but for those who don't here you go. Its very simple:

1. It's all Cuban. That means only wish for and only send Cuban cigars. No NCs should be involved in this MAW/PIF--there are other threads for that.

2. Know that you've got bona fide provenance for all cigars. If you don't *know* you've got legit sticks, then you shouldn't be participating in this. It's as simple as that.

3. Watch before you play. This is a suggestion more than a rule. It's important for you to get a feel for this exchange before you jump in. If you're just starting in the world of Habanos, hold out for a few months--the thread will still be here. If you're new to CS, just watch and learn for a little bit to get a sense for the norms/customs at play.

4. It's a chain of wishes which happen one at a time based upon granting a wish first. You get in by granting the "current wish", of which there is only one (member) here at a time that has a wish to be granted up (may be for any one of a list of cigars). If you are able to grant that wish, then you are the next one entitled to make your wish.

5. You'll notice that most people post a list of cigars that they're wishing for. When you grant that person's wish, you're agreeing to send one or more of the cigars listed. You may also note, from reading the various MAW/PIF threads, that pretty much everyone sends some tag-alongs (Cuban) to go with the granted cigar(s). While this isn't necessarily a "rule", it does tend to be the way of the jungle. And hey, since you already have to fill up that small usps priority box, you might as well use cigars rather than those annoying little packing peanuts that just wind up all over the floor anyway. 

6. When granting a wish, try to have a wish in mind to post at the same time, and when someone has said that they can grant your wish it will automatically be confirmed (i.e., don't ask "is that OK" and wait for a response if you're able to send what was wished). So keep your wishes detailed so that you get what you want. This will save time so no one is chiming in for people to post wishes or bumping the thread all the time. When that happens, it can be difficult to keep track of whose wish it is.

7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).

8. Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture.

9. If you have a question or a problem, PM a mod who's active in the thread.

10. Have fun, dag nabbit!  :tu


----------



## pnoon

This is the outstanding wish from the Maw/Pif II thread.



68TriShield said:


> I got this Tom.
> 
> For me,I have nothing SLR in the humi.How about that?


----------



## zemekone

i just wanted to be post #3 :tu good job DoK...


----------



## madurofan

Got ya covered, Dave

I wish I knew what to wish for....

How about anything you think I should try.


----------



## stearns-cl

so... who starts it off? does it end where the last began?

stearns


----------



## Bigwaved

madurofan said:


> Got ya covered, Dave
> 
> I wish I knew what to wish for....


Wish upon a star, Bill.


----------



## mikeyj23

stearns said:


> so... who starts it off? does it end where the last began?
> 
> stearns





pnoon said:


> This is the outstanding wish from the Maw/Pif II thread.


(editorial note: outstanding="last one", not "the best ever")


68TriShield said:


> I got this Tom.
> 
> For me,I have nothing SLR in the humi.How about that?


----------



## The Professor

mikeyj23 said:


> (editorial note: outstanding="last one", not "the best ever")





madurofan said:


> Got ya covered, Dave
> 
> I wish I knew what to wish for....
> 
> How about anything you think I should try.


And now Bill is up....


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> And now Bill is up....


Darrel's smart. He knows stuff.


----------



## mikeyj23

pnoon said:


> Darrel's smart. He knows stuff.


Dammit. Apparently I am not. Eh, what's reading good for anyway...


----------



## pnoon

mikeyj23 said:


> Dammit. Apparently I am not. Eh, what's reading good for anyway...


You're smart, too. Just sporadically gauche.


----------



## mikeyj23

pnoon said:


> You're smart, too. Just sporadically gauche.


Hey now, I've been in CS gaucheness rehab lately...


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> Wish upon a star, Bill.


did you get his wish?
If not I can


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> did you get his wish?
> If not I can


Go for it, Perry. That means you're up! :tu


----------



## pinoyman

A new thread.:tu
Thanks professor!:ss


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Go for it, Perry. That means you're up! :tu


thank you

Bill pm your addy :tu

my wish is one of these please
Vegas Robaina Clasicos
Vegas Robaina Familiar
Bolivar Royal Coronas
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes 
Partagas Presidentes
Partagas Serie D No 4

or anything long and skinny


----------



## madurofan

BigVito said:


> thank you
> 
> Bill pm your addy :tu
> 
> my wish is one of these please
> Vegas Robaina Clasicos
> Vegas Robaina Familiar
> Bolivar Royal Coronas
> Bolivar Coronas Gigantes
> Partagas Presidentes
> Partagas Serie D No 4
> 
> or anything long and skinny


Covered, Passing my wish to Gerry:r


----------



## mikeyj23

nm must've been a half second late


----------



## zemekone

madurofan said:


> Covered, Passing my wish to Gerry:r


H.upmann #4 thats all...








the people who know me know im not a fan of this thread...


----------



## BigVito

zemekone said:


> the people who know me know im not a fan of this thread...


I don't know you, except that you like sheep.


----------



## muziq

Kudos to Dokk for putting this new MAW/PIF on the good foot. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

madurofan said:


> Got ya covered, Dave
> 
> I wish I knew what to wish for....
> 
> How about anything you think I should try.


Thanks Bill!

Do you need my addy?


----------



## bobarian

Recieved my wish from Tony(Twill413)! Outstanding!

2x 03 Hoyo Epi #1-Cant wait to burn one!
99 HUpmann PC-oldest of these I have had
?? SLR Serie A-Been eyeing a cab of these so cant wait to try this one
?? RASCC-Nuf said, one of my favorite shorties!

Thanks so much Tony!:tu:tu:tu:chk


----------



## The Professor

zemekone said:


> H.upmann #4 thats all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the people who know me know im not a fan of this thread...


Effin' whaaaah. 

:gn Care to expand on your wish a little GerBear? :gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

If I'm good & quite can I play (;


----------



## zemekone

zemekone said:


> H.upmann #4 thats all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the people who know me know im not a fan of this thread...


someone told me to expand this 

H. upmann #4... 
RAG 04 or older...

hows that?

see what happens when gerry dosnt wanna play... PASSIVE RESISTANCE


----------



## BigVito

zemekone said:


> someone told me to expand this
> 
> H. upmann #4...
> RAG 04 or older...
> 
> hows that?
> 
> see what happens when gerry dosnt wanna play... PASSIVE RESISTANCE


not good enough, thanks for asking


----------



## zemekone

zemekone said:


> H.upmann #4 thats all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the people who know me know im not a fan of this thread...





zemekone said:


> someone told me to expand this
> 
> H. upmann #4...
> RAG 04 or older...
> 
> hows that?
> 
> see what happens when gerry dosnt wanna play... PASSIVE RESISTANCE


darrel made me do it








H. upmann #4... seriously i really want this and people are making me move along 
RAG 04 or older...
ERdM Grandes de Espana 04 or older...
Punch ninfa from a cab...
Hoyo Du Gourmet older then 02 or older...

take that MAW/PIF!


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> darrel made me do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H. upmann #4... seriously i really want this and people are making me move along
> RAG 04 or older...
> ERdM Grandes de Espana 04 or older...
> Punch ninfa from a cab...
> Hoyo Du Gourmet older then 02 or older...
> 
> take that MAW/PIF!


I've got your Grandes de Espana, Mirror Boy.
Wish to be posted shortly.


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> I've got your Grandes de Espana, Mirror Boy.
> Wish to be posted shortly.


thanks pete! dont send just give it to me on the 19th...


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> I've got your Grandes de Espana, Mirror Boy.
> Wish to be posted shortly.


I'm passing my wish to Aaron (montecristo#2).
What you jonesin' for, my friend?


----------



## montecristo#2

pnoon said:


> I'm passing my wish to Aaron (montecristo#2).
> What you jonesin' for, my friend?


Wow, thanks Peter! Definitely appreciated.

Sorry, I didn't mean to stop the train, we recently bought a new home (I finally have a place to sit down and smoke) and yesterday was our walk-through. Man, what a draining experience! 

I have no clue what to wish for. . . I will try to keep this simple.

Cohiba Maduro (preferably not the secretos).
Anything long and thin.
Anything that is medium bodied and is smoking well right now.

If I need to expand I will, although I am not sure how!  :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

montecristo#2 said:


> Wow, thanks Peter! Definitely appreciated.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to stop the train, we recently bought a new home (I finally have a place to sit down and smoke) and yesterday was our walk-through. Man, what a draining experience!
> 
> I have no clue what to wish for. . . I will try to keep this simple.
> 
> Cohiba Maduro (preferably not the secretos).
> Anything long and thin.
> Anything that is medium bodied and is smoking well right now.
> 
> If I need to expand I will, although I am not sure how!  :r


I got the Cohiba Maduro and some others for you!!

For me....

Cohiba Robusto
R&J Corona
RASCC
Hoyo des Dieux 
RG Slenderellas


----------



## icehog3

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got the Cohiba Maduro and some others for you!!


Nice, Patrick! :tu

You are up!


----------



## The Professor

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got the Cohiba Maduro and some others for you!!
> 
> For me....
> 
> Cohiba Robusto
> *R&J Corona*
> RASCC
> *Hoyo des Dieux*
> RG Slenderellas


I've got a couple of those for you, Patrick. Shoot me your addy. And for me....

How about some VRs and/or Cuabas with age that are smoking well?


----------



## BamaDoc77

Got my stuff from Jeff (The Dakotan) today
2 (2004 and 2001) 898V
2 QdO Coronas (2001)
1 Punch Corona (1999)

OVER THE TOP brother! Thanks..:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

BamaDoc77 said:


> Got my stuff from Jeff (The Dakotan) today
> 2 (2004 and 2001) 898V
> 2 QdO Coronas (2001)
> 1 Punch Corona (1999)
> 
> OVER THE TOP brother! Thanks..:tu


Enjoy brother! :ss


----------



## BigVito

Bill
DCN: 0307 1790 0003 7392 6689


----------



## montecristo#2

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got the Cohiba Maduro and some others for you!!


Thanks Patrick!

Peter - thanks again for the wish. :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The Professor said:


> I've got a couple of those for you, Patrick. Shoot me your addy. And for me....
> 
> How about some VRs and/or Cuabas with age that are smoking well?


Thanks Darrel!!


----------



## pnoon

montecristo#2 said:


> Thanks Patrick!
> 
> Peter - thanks again for the wish. :ss


My pleasure, Brother.


----------



## burninator

The Professor said:


> I've got a couple of those for you, Patrick. Shoot me your addy. And for me....
> 
> How about some VRs and/or Cuabas with age that are smoking well?


TP, care to expand the list a bit?


----------



## The Professor

burninator said:


> TP, care to expand the list a bit?


Sure can...

Original:
How about some VRs and/or Cuabas with age that are smoking well?

Adding:
PSD4 with a few years and smoking nice

-or-

Something that's smoking great that you think would be a nice way to finish off the semester down here in GA (as a tear streams down my cheek)


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

zemekone said:


> darrel made me do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H. upmann #4... seriously i really want this and people are making me move along


Well, if you would come down once in a while I would hook ya up!


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> *Something that's smoking great that you think would be a nice way to finish off the semester down here in GA (as a tear streams down my cheek*)


Prof. I think I got something that will fit the bill. Pm me the addy you want me to ship to.

For me. How about a tubo with some age on it.


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> Prof. I think I got something that will fit the bill. Pm me the addy you want me to ship to.
> 
> For me. How about a tubo with some age on it.


Awesome. PM on its way....


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Bump for Newcigarz!


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> Awesome. PM on its way....


DC # 0306 0320 0002 6766 8519 :tu


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> For me. How about *a tubo with some age on it.*


Or any tubo smoking good right now.


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> Or any tubo smoking good right now.


Adding to help move things along.

ScdlH El Principe
Trinidad Reyes
Cedros de Luxe No. 2 or 3
Vegueros Mareva.


----------



## bonggoy

newcigarz said:


> Adding to help move things along.
> 
> ScdlH El Principe
> Trinidad Reyes
> Cedros de Luxe No. 2 or 3
> Vegueros Mareva.


I think I have both El Principe and V. Mareva.

I'm passing my wish to the birthday boy, Dandee.

Dan, you're up.


----------



## newcigarz

bonggoy said:


> I think I have both El Principe and V. Mareva.


Cool. PM sent! :tu


----------



## mikeyj23

Today 03:25 AM:


newcigarz said:


> Adding to help move things along.
> 
> ScdlH El Principe
> Trinidad Reyes
> Cedros de Luxe No. 2 or 3
> Vegueros Mareva.


Today 09:26 AM:


newcigarz said:


> Cool. PM sent! :tu


Up all night, Tony?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

montecristo#2 said:


> Wow, thanks Peter! Definitely appreciated.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to stop the train, we recently bought a new home (I finally have a place to sit down and smoke) and yesterday was our walk-through. Man, what a draining experience!
> 
> I have no clue what to wish for. . . I will try to keep this simple.
> 
> Cohiba Maduro (preferably not the secretos).
> Anything long and thin.
> Anything that is medium bodied and is smoking well right now.
> 
> If I need to expand I will, although I am not sure how!  :r


On its way, Aaron....

DC# 0307 3330 0000 1363 3416


----------



## newcigarz

mikeyj23 said:


> Up all night, Tony?


Somewhere I heard CS cures insomnia. :r:r


----------



## DBall

newcigarz said:


> Somewhere I heard CS *causes* insomnia. :r:r


I fixed it for ya, Tony... :tu


----------



## The Professor

Mr.Maduro said:


> Thanks Darrel!!


On its way, Patrick:

0307 0020 0002 5830 0765

You wanted them all with age, right?


----------



## wayner123

Where is the guy who's turn it is?


----------



## 68TriShield

wayner123 said:


> Where is the guy who's turn it is?


It's Dandee's wish...


----------



## muziq

68TriShield said:


> It's Dandee's wish...


Bump :tu


----------



## BigVito

My wish from Bill came in :dr
'01 LGC MDO #1
Party Pres 
'06 PL MC
'98 RG Slenderellas
'01 VR Classico 
and a mystery stick 

Thank you for the yummy smokes Brother :ss

check your mail


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> My wish from Bill came in :dr
> '01 LGC MDO #1
> Party Pres
> '06 PL MC
> '98 RG Slenderellas
> '01 VR Classico
> and a mystery stick
> 
> Thank you for the yummy smokes Brother :ss
> 
> check your mail


careful, Perry ... those mystery sticks can be dangerous. the last one I got from him turned out (to the best of my SWAGs) to be a Cuaba Salomones II from a limited edition cedar humidor. :hn

yeah ... Bill can fukk your sh!t up permanently.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> careful, Perry ... those mystery sticks can be dangerous. the last one I got from him turned out (to the best of my SWAGs) to be a Cuaba Salomones II from a limited edition cedar humidor. :hn
> 
> yeah ... Bill can fukk your sh!t up permanently.


thanks for the heads up Darrel, He trying to fukk me up with only 14 days to go :r


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> thanks for the heads up Darrel, He trying to fukk me up with only 14 days to go :r


call it acclimation. :tu :r :r :r


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> call it acclimation. :tu :r :r :r


:r:r I'm gonna need back up


----------



## tchariya

hello....lo...lo....lo

dandee get in here and wish!


----------



## The Professor

bonggoy said:


> I think I have both El Principe and V. Mareva.
> 
> I'm passing my wish to the birthday boy, Dandee.
> 
> Dan, you're up.





tchariya said:


> hello....lo...lo....lo
> 
> dandee get in here and wish!


I'm sure Ronny PMed Dan, who's probably out celebrating his birthday. I'm sure he'll post as soon as he gets back to his computer.


----------



## 68TriShield

madurofan said:


> Got ya covered, Dave
> 
> I wish I knew what to wish for....
> 
> How about anything you think I should try.


I asked for any SLR and well...
Bill sent some nicely aged SLR's,I thank you sir 
2x A's
2x Regios and what I guess is a Vagueros?


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> I asked for any SLR and well...
> Bill sent some nicely aged SLR's,I thank you sir
> 2x A's
> 2x Regios and what I guess is a Vagueros?


:dr very tasty I have to reconsider my bringins to Fla.


----------



## icehog3

Bump for Dandee...paging Dandee...you are up for a wish, Dan! :ss


----------



## Dandee

bonggoy said:


> I think I have both El Principe and V. Mareva.
> 
> I'm passing my wish to the birthday boy, Dandee.
> 
> Dan, you're up.


Hey Thanks Ronnie! :ss

Sorry for the delay. Unfortunetly, by employer doesn't think its as imparative that I be on CS as I do.

That being said I'd like to try something beyond my usual marcas...

Any ERDM
Any SCdlH


----------



## madurofan

Got my wish from Perry, very nice!

BGM
Culebra
2 Margaritas
Trinidad Ingenios

Woo-Hoo, wait till you get down here........:r


----------



## BigVito

madurofan said:


> Got my wish from Perry, very nice!
> 
> BGM
> Culebra
> 2 Margaritas
> Trinidad Ingenios
> 
> Woo-Hoo, wait till you get down here........:r


enjoy the smoke Bro, and I think I need to bring some plates down as well as a helmet :hn


----------



## Dandee

Dandee said:


> Hey Thanks Ronnie! :ss
> 
> Sorry for the delay. Unfortunetly, by employer doesn't think its as imparative that I be on CS as I do.
> 
> That being said I'd like to try something beyond my usual marcas...
> 
> Any ERDM
> Any SCdlH
> Fresh MC #2
> Fresh PSD4


Adding some fresh smokes to try too...


----------



## BamaDoc77

Dandee said:


> Adding some fresh smokes to try too...


I can get these for ya Dan.
Pm me your addie..will be Wed b4 I can get em out.

I would like to try um.....
Cuaba Salomones
Mag's
Ramon Allones (besides RASS)
or anything 'different'..not of the usual stuff.

-Stewart


----------



## Dandee

BamaDoc77 said:


> I can get these for ya Dan.
> Pm me your addie..will be Wed b4 I can get em out.
> 
> I would like to try um.....
> Cuaba Salomones
> Mag's
> Ramon Allones (besides RASS)
> or anything 'different'..not of the usual stuff.
> 
> -Stewart


Sounds great Stewart! PM on its way.


----------



## physiognomy

BamaDoc77 said:


> I would like to try um.....
> Cuaba Salomones
> Mag's
> *Ramon Allones (besides RASS)*
> or *anything 'different'*..not of the usual stuff.


I've got you covered on these Doc... Shoot me a PM with your addy :ss

As for a wish -

ERdM Tainos
Punch Black Prince
Le Hoyo anything


----------



## bobarian

physiognomy said:


> I've got you covered on these Doc... Shoot me a PM with your addy :ss
> 
> As for a wish -
> 
> ERdM Tainos
> * Punch Black Prince*
> * Le Hoyo anything*


I can take care of these. PM me your addy.

I would like to pass my wish to pinoyman. You're up Rollito:tu


----------



## physiognomy

bobarian said:


> I can take care of these. PM me your addy.


Thanks for picking up my wish! PM sent... :ss


----------



## icehog3

Dave (68Tri Shield) crushed my world today with an awesome Pif (like I should be suprised!!)

'06 Sancho Panza Belicoso
'07 Vegas Robaina Unico 
'99 Vegueros Mareva
'07 Cohiba Secretos
'98 Punch Punch

Thank you so much Dave, way over the top!

Lucy....I got some smoking to do!


----------



## pinoyman

bobarian said:


> I can take care of these. PM me your addy.
> 
> I would like to pass my wish to pinoyman. You're up Rollito:tu


Just got the time to open my comp. since morning, just crazy at the job site today and look what I've got! Bob passing his wish to me.
Bob, you're one of a kind botl!:tu I'll remember this Bro!

I guess any vitola, marca, old or young that you think will be an enjoyable smoke right now.

Thanks again Bob.


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Dave (68Tri Shield) crushed my world today with an awesome Pif (like I should be suprised!!)
> 
> '06 Sancho Panza Belicoso
> '07 Vegas Robaina Unicos
> '99 Vegueros Mareva
> '07 Cohiba Secretos
> '98 Punch Punch
> 
> Thank you so much Dave, way over the top!
> 
> Lucy....I got some smoking to do!


Enjoy them in good health my friend


----------



## muziq

pinoyman said:


> I guess any vitola, marca, old or young that you think will be an enjoyable smoke right now.


Huzza! I got this one! PM me your addy...

Will post my wish when I get to work...


----------



## muziq

My wish: any stanky old corona or lonsdale that's smoking really nice.


----------



## The Dakotan

muziq said:


> My wish: any stanky old corona or lonsdale that's smoking really nice.


I got this. I'll post my wish in a bit.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The Professor said:


> On its way, Patrick:
> 
> 0307 0020 0002 5830 0765
> 
> You wanted them all with age, right?


Great ....you *are* an enabler....there goes the kids college fund!!:hn

You will just have to teach her for free since your trying to make her daddy broke!!! :r:r


----------



## muziq

The Dakotan said:


> I got this. I'll post my wish in a bit.


Niiiiice. Thanks man! That's like three or four wishes of mine you've picked up. Whoa!


----------



## The Dakotan

muziq said:


> Niiiiice. Thanks man! That's like three or four wishes of mine you've picked up. Whoa!


Anyone who calls d, Tina deserves some good stuff. 

for my wish:

any robusto that's not a RASS, psd4, or ryj exhib 4.


----------



## physiognomy

BamaDoc77 said:


> I would like to try um.....
> Cuaba Salomones
> Mag's
> *Ramon Allones (besides RASS)*
> or *anything 'different'*..not of the usual stuff.


On its way today... DC# 0103 8555 7494 0516 6582

Enjoy :ss


----------



## muziq

pinoyman said:


> I guess any vitola, marca, old or young that you think will be an enjoyable smoke right now.


Rollito: 0483 5970 0210 2908 0879

There's old, new, small RG, big RG in there. Hope you like...some of my most recent favs! :tu


----------



## muziq

The Dakotan said:


> Anyone who calls d, Tina deserves some good stuff.


Beautimus, Jeff :tu Looking forward to the :ss :ss :ss


----------



## The Professor

Mr.Maduro said:


> Great ....you *are* an enabler....there goes the kids college fund!!:hn
> 
> You will just have to teach her for free since your trying to make her daddy broke!!! :r:r


college is overrated anyway. :chk


----------



## muziq

The Professor said:


> college is overrated anyway. :chk


So sayeth The Professor :r :r :r


----------



## bobarian

The Dakotan said:


> Anyone who calls d, Tina deserves some good stuff.
> 
> for my wish:
> 
> any robusto that's not a RASS, psd4, or ryj exhib 4.


Bumpity Bump!:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

for my wish: 

any robusto that's not a RASS, psd4, or ryj exhib 4.

expanding: 

any QdO except for Corona (with a little age...)


----------



## bobarian

physiognomy said:


> As for a wish -
> 
> ERdM Tainos
> Punch Black Prince
> Le Hoyo anything


On the way, Peter. DC#9101785091401533899502:tu


----------



## newcigarz

The Dakotan said:


> for my wish:
> 
> *any robusto that's not a RASS, psd4, or ryj exhib 4.*
> 
> expanding:
> 
> any QdO except for Corona (with a little age...)


Since you listed the R&J I will assume a Hermoso No. 4 is ok. 

Jeff if your addy has not changed I will get this out to you.


----------



## newcigarz

My wish is for anything Sancho Panza. I have not had a lot of experience with this Marca. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

newcigarz said:


> Since you listed the R&J I will assume a Hermoso No. 4 is ok.
> 
> Jeff if your addy has not changed I will get this out to you.


Sounds excellent! :tu My address hasn't changed.


----------



## txdyna65

newcigarz said:


> My wish is for anything Sancho Panza. I have not had a lot of experience with this Marca. :tu


Ive got this one Tony 

For my wish

How about anything Ramone Allones, except RASS
and anything Partagas


----------



## newcigarz

txdyna65 said:


> Ive got this one Tony


Thanks Kenny. I know you have my addy


----------



## newcigarz

Jeff DC # 0306 0320 0002 6766 8557 :tu


----------



## txdyna65

Ive got this one Tony 

For my wish

How about anything Ramone Allones, except RASS or RASCC
and anything Partagas

Tony, out the door today

*DC# 0307 1790 0002 7457 2787*


----------



## The Dakotan

muziq said:


> Beautimus, Jeff :tu Looking forward to the :ss :ss :ss


Heath, it's headed your way! DCN: 0103 8555 7493 8590 5256 :ss


----------



## dayplanner

txdyna65 said:


> Ive got this one Tony
> 
> For my wish
> 
> How about anything Ramone Allones, except RASS
> and anything Partagas


Hey Kenny, I got your "anything Partagas" right here, buddy! 

I'll be back in a few to post mine.


----------



## dayplanner

For my wish -

any VR, 

SCdLH (except El Principe), or 

Cohiba.


----------



## dayplanner

txdyna65 said:


> Ive got this one Tony
> 
> For my wish
> 
> How about anything Ramone Allones, except RASS
> and anything Partagas


Kenny,

DC# 0103 8555 7494 2774 0715

Enjoy!


----------



## wayner123

cquon said:


> For my wish -
> 
> any *VR*,
> 
> *SCdLH (except El Principe),* or
> 
> Cohiba.


I got these for you cquon. Send me your addy.

For my wishes I would like any of the following:

SLR PC
Punch Ninfa
Anything bigger than a PC from '08


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> DC # 0306 0320 0002 6766 8519 :tu


Tony hit me up good, folks:

01 QdO Coronas Claro (a favorite of mine).
00 H. Upmann Monarch (mmmmmmm ... Monarch -- haven't had one in a long while)
07 PL Robusto (I was just talking about wanting to try another one of these last night)
00 Punch Black Prince (I'm a Punch whore, there's no denying it)
07 SCdlH Mercederes (just had my first recently and was sad I didn't have more)

Thanks for the smokes, Brother. I'm pretty sure the Monarch will meet its demise at the end of the semester. The rest ... they may not make it that long! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> Tony hit me up good, folks:


Dok I hope you liked the selection! :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Got my wish from Tom today and he BLEW ME UP!!!!! 

98 ERdM PC
98 RyJ Corona 
03 HU Sir Winston (a first for me)
06 PSD2 (a first for me)
06 Sig II Tubo (first for me)

Thanks Tom! You are crazy!


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> Got my wish from Tom today and he BLEW ME UP!!!!!
> 
> 98 ERdM PC
> 98 RyJ Corona
> 03 HU Sir Winston (a first for me)
> 06 PSD2 (a first for me)
> 06 Sig II Tubo (first for me)
> 
> Thanks Tom! You are crazy!


Hope you enjoy them all Jeff!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I got schooled by The Professor....

'98 R & J Corona (My wish)
'98 Punch Corona
'98 Boli Corona Extra
'98 Punch RS 12
'99 Hoyo des Dieux


Amazing selection Dokk.....can't wait to try 'em all!! Thanks a lot!! :tu


----------



## wayner123

Drob, going out in the AM

0103 8555 7494 9096 7521


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> I got these for you cquon. Send me your addy.
> 
> For my wishes I would like any of the following:
> 
> SLR PC
> Punch Ninfa
> *Anything bigger than a PC from '08*


I can cover you on this one.

For my wish: Im looking to try some of the punch line, like the punch RS-11 if im naming it right. Punch Punch or anything from the punch line. I'll also like to try anything from the Hoyo de Monterrey and Quai D`orsay line.

Punch
HMD
Quai 'D' family I'll extend later if need be.:tu


----------



## The Professor

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got schooled by The Professor....


I hope you enjoy them, Bro. The only cigar that I think needs a little more rest time is the Punch Corona -- a tad moist, imho. Your wish cigars -- the RyJ Corona and the des Dieux -- are both eminently smokable. :ss


----------



## txdyna65

cquon said:


> Hey Kenny, I got your "anything Partagas" right here, buddy!
> 
> I'll be back in a few to post mine.


Seems we have been down this road before Doyle :r Thanks a bunch, I'll be looking for them tommorrow lol


----------



## BamaDoc77

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I can cover you on this one.
> 
> For my wish: Im looking to try some of the punch line, like the punch RS-11 if im naming it right. Punch Punch or anything from the punch line. I'll also like to try anything from the Hoyo de Monterrey and Quai D`orsay line.
> 
> Punch
> HMD
> Quai 'D' family I'll extend later if need be.:tu


Booker, are you turning into a punch whore???

Love ya Square!!! ha ha
.
.
.
.
.
:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BamaDoc77 said:


> Booker, are you turning into a punch whore???
> 
> Love ya Square!!! ha ha
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :r:r:r:r:r


I think so, only if I can try enough of them. I'm loving the HDM's so far. Doing a lil bit more homework and keep up with the years and brands a lil more these days tho..... Love right back at ya L7:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

If I read your wish correct, you would like some Punch and HDM to test drive..:z

I can cover this one!

pm your address, I'll post my wish in the next hour after conferring with my "advisor"


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

My go to guy recommends the following for me to continue my habanos 101 course....

Bolivar: Coronas Extra, Tubos #3, Coronas Junior

SCdlH: Mercaderes, Oficio, La Punta

RyJ: Celestial Finos (aged), PC (aged)

Punch: Coronas (aged), RS 12 (aged), Churchill (aged)

but hey, I'm pretty much a habano newbie so I'm not real picky....


----------



## montecristo#2

Mr.Maduro said:


> On its way, Aaron....
> 
> DC# 0307 3330 0000 1363 3416


Got a very nice package in the mail today from Patrick! :tu :tu

2007 Cohiba Maduro Magicos :ss
2006 Punch Superfinos
2002 Punch Ninfa
2000 Punch Black Prince
2004 RASS

Why do I get the sense you like Punch's?? :r The superfinos looks interesting, I like the size.

Patrick - thanks again for the cigars!

Peter - thanks again for the wish, always appreciated.


----------



## pnoon

montecristo#2 said:


> Got a very nice package in the mail today from Patrick! :tu :tu
> 
> 2007 Cohiba Maduro Magicos :ss
> 2006 Punch Superfinos
> 2002 Punch Ninfa
> 2000 Punch Black Prince
> 2004 RASS
> 
> Why do I get the sense you like Punch's?? :r The superfinos looks interesting, I like the size.
> 
> Patrick - thanks again for the cigars!
> 
> Peter - thanks again for the wish, always appreciated.


My pleasure Aaron. 
Those Superfinos are very hard to come by. The Ninfas are always top shelf. Looks like Patrick hooked you up. :tu


----------



## BigVito

montecristo#2 said:


> Got a very nice package in the mail today from Patrick! :tu :tu
> 
> 2007 Cohiba Maduro Magicos :ss
> 2006 Punch Superfinos
> 2002 Punch Ninfa
> 2000 Punch Black Prince
> 2004 RASS
> 
> Why do I get the sense you like Punch's?? :r The superfinos looks interesting, I like the size.
> 
> Patrick - thanks again for the cigars!
> 
> Peter - thanks again for the wish, always appreciated.


what size is the Superfinos?

Patrick, that was a awesome grant


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> what size is the Superfinos?
> 
> Patrick, that was a awesome grant


Its a Minuto, Perry. Think Party Short, Boli CJ, RASCC, El Principe.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> Its a PC, Perry.


thank you Peter. never had/saw one. Now yall got me looking. :r


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> thank you Peter. never had/saw one. Now yall got me looking. :r


You're too quick. Quoted my post before I could correct my mistake.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> *You're too quick*. Quoted my post before I could correct my mistake.


I've heard that before :hn I googled it found out why I never saw it, an Italian RE. Back to the drawing board  I did find the Swiss robusto


----------



## montecristo#2

pnoon said:


> My pleasure Aaron.
> Those Superfinos are very hard to come by. The Ninfas are always top shelf. Looks like Patrick hooked you up. :tu


I am not complaining, that is for sure.  

Thanks again Peter for the wish!

I am looking forward to the Superfinos and the Cohiba Maduro of course! I had a secretos and was rather impressed. Definitely young, but lots of potential in my book. It tasted like a cohiba on steriods (very grassy) and was rather complex for such a small cigar. I am looking forward to the larger size.

Thanks again Patrick!



BigVito said:


> what size is the Superfinos?
> 
> Patrick, that was a awesome grant


It is slightly shorter than a RAScc (like Peter mentioned), but since it has the second band, I think it actually looks smaller than it really is. :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Fishbeadtwo said:


> If I read your wish correct, you would like some Punch and HDM to test drive..:z
> 
> I can cover this one!
> 
> pm your address, I'll post my wish in the next hour after conferring with my "advisor"


Thxs 4picking it up. PM enroute.


----------



## muziq

The Dakotan said:


> Heath, it's headed your way! DCN: 0103 8555 7493 8590 5256 :ss


Sorry, missed this. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## txdyna65

Got my wish and then some from Doyle today, hit me pretty hard on the Partagas 

06 Super Partagas
06 Partagas 898 mmmmm goood
99 Partagas Petite Corona Especialles (yellow cello) :dr
06 SLR PC
98 Boli CE wow!!

Heck of a MAW Doyle, you are da man, thank you very much, made my week bro


----------



## BamaDoc77

Fishbeadtwo said:


> My go to guy recommends the following for me to continue my habanos 101 course....
> 
> Bolivar: Coronas Extra, Tubos #3, Coronas Junior
> 
> SCdlH: Mercaderes, Oficio, La Punta
> 
> RyJ: Celestial Finos (aged), PC (aged)
> 
> Punch: Coronas (aged), RS 12 (aged), Churchill (aged)
> 
> but hey, I'm pretty much a habano newbie so I'm not real picky....


I can get some of this stuff...PM me your addie. Stewart

My wish is .......um..............something that makes you say," I bet Bamadoc has never had one of these"


----------



## dayplanner

txdyna65 said:


> Got my wish and then some from Doyle today, hit me pretty hard on the Partagas
> 
> 06 Super Partagas
> 06 Partagas 898 mmmmm goood
> 99 Partagas Petite Corona Especialles (yellow cello) :dr
> 06 SLR PC
> 98 Boli CE wow!!
> 
> Heck of a MAW Doyle, you are da man, thank you very much, made my week bro


You're welcome, Kenny. Enjoy them.


----------



## BamaDoc77

physiognomy said:


> I've got you covered on these Doc... Shoot me a PM with your addy :ss
> 
> As for a wish -
> 
> ERdM Tainos
> Punch Black Prince
> Le Hoyo anything


Got mine from Peter today..
03 FDC PC
07 RasCC
00 Vegueros Mareva
98 Cosacos
06 Londres Extra.

THANKS PETER!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Thanks BamaDoc, pm otw! :tu


----------



## icehog3

BamaDoc77 said:


> My wish is .......um..............something that makes you say," I bet Bamadoc has never had one of these"


Bump for a new page.


----------



## physiognomy

BamaDoc77 said:


> Got mine from Peter today..
> 03 FDC PC
> 07 RasCC
> 00 Vegueros Mareva
> 98 Cosacos
> 06 Londres Extra.
> 
> THANKS PETER!


No worries! Hope you enjoy them :ss


----------



## muziq

Jeff/The Dakotan hit me today with this nice wish:

2 x 01 QdO Coronas
99 SLR Lonsdale
00 Party Lonsdale
07 Boli PC (cab!)

Thanks Jeff! Very tasty selection!


----------



## The Dakotan

muziq said:


> Jeff/The Dakotan hit me today with this nice wish:
> 
> 2 x 01 QdO Coronas
> 99 SLR Lonsdale
> 00 Party Lonsdale
> 07 Boli PC (cab!)
> 
> Thanks Jeff! Very tasty selection!


Enjoy, brother! :ss


----------



## physiognomy

bobarian said:


> On the way, Peter. DC#9101785091401533899502:tu


Received a great selection today!

00 Hoyo Du Prince
01 Punch Black Prince
07 RASCC
02 Punch Margarita
02 LGC MdO #4

Thanks! All of these are new to me except the RASCC :ss


----------



## bobarian

physiognomy said:


> Received a great selection today!
> 
> 00 Hoyo Du Prince
> 01 Punch Black Prince
> 07 RASCC
> 02 Punch Margarita
> 02 LGC MdO #4
> 
> Thanks! All of these are new to me except the RASCC :ss


Glad they arrived safely. Hope you like the selection!:ss


----------



## onlyonerm

Terribly confused. Whose up and what was the wish?


----------



## BigVito

BamaDoc77 said:


> I can get some of this stuff...PM me your addie. Stewart
> 
> My wish is .......um..............something that makes you say," I bet Bamadoc has never had one of these"





onlyonerm said:


> Terribly confused. Whose up and what was the wish?


:tu


----------



## newcigarz

txdyna65 said:


> Ive got this one Tony


Kenny Always finds a way to hook me up. So my wish for Sancho Panza was no exception!

2 x '01 SP Corona
2 x '07 SP Non-Plus
1 x '98 SP Bachilleres :dr:dr:dr:dr

Thank You Kenny!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

BamaDoc77 said:


> I can get some of this stuff...PM me your addie. Stewart
> 
> My wish is .......um..............something that makes you say," I bet Bamadoc has never had one of these"


As far as I can tell, BamaDoc is up. Jump on this guys, he's a great BOTL!!!


----------



## tchariya

BamaDoc77 said:


> I can get some of this stuff...PM me your addie. Stewart
> 
> My wish is .......um..............something that makes you say," I bet Bamadoc has never had one of these"


Bamadoc...PM me. I want to see if the two products I'm thinking about will fit the bill.......I'm kinda bending the rules to accommodate the wish.....so bama can accept or put his wish back on the table.


----------



## The Dakotan

newcigarz said:


> Since you listed the R&J I will assume a Hermoso No. 4 is ok.
> 
> Jeff if your addy has not changed I will get this out to you.


I got Tony's end today and damn! He sent me five of a cigar I've never tried. Pure awesomeness!

5 x 2007 VR Famosos

Thanks Tony!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

DETROITPHA357/William 

it's in the hand of the government

DC#0307 1790 0002 2810 0110

Enjoy!:ss


----------



## newcigarz

The Dakotan said:


> I got Tony's end today and damn! He sent me five of a cigar I've never tried. Pure awesomeness!
> 
> 5 x 2007 VR Famosos
> 
> Thanks Tony!!


Glad to help you try a smoke you have never had! Enjoy Jeff! :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77

yep im still up for something you say to yourself "I bet Stewart has never had one of these before" :tu


----------



## BigVito

BamaDoc77 said:


> yep im still up for something you say to yourself "I bet Stewart has never had one of these before" :tu


might have to expand or clarify 
7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).


----------



## BamaDoc77

BigVito said:


> might have to expand or clarify
> 7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).


just surprise me....anyone..


----------



## icehog3

BamaDoc77 said:


> just surprise me....anyone..


Suprise!!

PM me your addy. 

I would like to pass my wish to King James....I will PM him promptly.


----------



## BamaDoc77

icehog3 said:


> Suprise!!
> 
> PM me your addy.
> 
> I would like to pass my wish to King James....I will PM him promptly.


I might pee in my pants getting icehog to cover my wish....THANKS MAN!


----------



## icehog3

BamaDoc77 said:


> I might pee in my pants getting icehog to cover my wish....THANKS MAN!


About time I sent you some smokes!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I would like to pass my wish to King James....I will PM him promptly.


wow Tom, totally unexpected.. thank you! 

I don't have anything specific... but will say that I've been on a thin RG kick..... so something thinner RG for me please


----------



## Guest

King James said:


> wow Tom, totally unexpected.. thank you!
> 
> I don't have anything specific... but will say that I've been on a thin RG kick..... so something thinner RG for me please


If you consider petite coronas to be thinner ring gauges, I can take care of you. LMK


----------



## King James

SvilleKid said:


> If you consider petite coronas to be thinner ring gauges, I can take care of you. LMK


Thanks Cliff, I am a huge fan of many PCs, especially Bolivar  ... but been trying to venture into thinner RG than that lately, and thats what I was more aiming for. Thanks tho brotha... I should have been more specific at first :ss


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> Thanks Cliff, I am a huge fan of many PCs, especially Bolivar  ... but been trying to venture into thinner RG than that lately, and thats what I was more aiming for. Thanks tho brotha... I should have been more specific at first :ss


That'll teach ya, you knucklehead. :hn

Cliff, you are up.


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> That'll teach ya, you knucklehead. :hn
> 
> Cliff, you are up.


My mistake. It's the tequila talkin'. :hn
I misread Jim's post.

Jim is still up.


----------



## BamaDoc77

King James said:


> Thanks Cliff, I am a huge fan of many PCs, especially Bolivar  ... but been trying to venture into thinner RG than that lately, and thats what I was more aiming for. Thanks tho brotha... I should have been more specific at first :ss


i KNOW Cliff has some boli PCs:tu...too bad declined. ha ha


----------



## Guest

King James said:


> Thanks Cliff, I am a huge fan of many PCs, especially Bolivar  ... but been trying to venture into thinner RG than that lately, and thats what I was more aiming for. Thanks tho brotha... I should have been more specific at first :ss


No problem, Jim. I used to have some Lances and panaletta sizes, but already smoked them. I'm into the thinner, longer ones also, just didn't save any for that rainy day.

Jim's still up on his wish for thin seegars!!:tu


----------



## King James

SvilleKid said:


> No problem, Jim. I used to have some Lances and panaletta sizes, but already smoked them. I'm into the thinner, longer ones also, just didn't save any for that rainy day.
> 
> Jim's still up on his wish for thin seegars!!:tu


don't worry.. you got me good enough w/ the box pass


----------



## Tbain

King James said:


> wow Tom, totally unexpected.. thank you!
> 
> I don't have anything specific... but will say that I've been on a thin RG kick..... so something thinner RG for me please


Send me an addy if this hasn't been fulfilled and I'll take care of ya.


----------



## The Professor

Tbain said:


> Send me an addy if this hasn't been fulfilled and I'll take care of ya.


Way to step up, Tbain.

Time for you to make a wish, sir.


----------



## King James

PM sent.... thanks


----------



## icehog3

Tbain said:


> Send me an addy if this hasn't been fulfilled and I'll take care of ya.


Nice job Trent...what's your wish Sir?


----------



## pinoyman

muziq said:


> Huzza! I got this one! PM me your addy...
> 
> Will post my wish when I get to work...


Heath hit me good with the sampler he send!:tu

Partagas S.D. No.4 from 06
Juan Lopez Patricias from 01 (my first one)
Rafael Gonzales Slenderras from 98
Punch Black Prince from 00 (my first one also)
and a big oily Ramon Allones CG from 08?

Heath, Thanks fro a great Maw/Pif!:tu


----------



## muziq

pinoyman said:


> Heath hit me good with the sampler he send!:tu
> 
> Partagas S.D. No.4 from 06
> Juan Lopez Patricias from 01 (my first one)
> Rafael Gonzales Slenderras from 98
> Punch Black Prince from 00 (my first one also)
> and a big oily Ramon Allones CG from 08?
> 
> Heath, Thanks fro a great Maw/Pif!:tu


Glad I got you some first-timers there! That RA is a Gigantes from '07, btw--and it needs a couple months to sleep, I suspect. The last one I had from that batch wasn't *quite* ready for primetime, but getting close. Enjoy!


----------



## Tbain

Anything anyone thinks about smoking everytime you open your humidor.

(Please don't read this as something exclusive. An example from my humidor is a box of Partagas SdC #3's that are smoking great.)


----------



## The Professor

Tbain said:


> Anything anyone thinks about smoking everytime you open your humidor.
> 
> (Please don't read this as something exclusive. An example from my humidor is a box of Partagas SdC #3's that are smoking great.)


If I didn't already know that you have the #1 cigar I reach for, I'd jump on this.


----------



## pnoon

Tbain said:


> Anything anyone thinks about smoking everytime you open your humidor.
> 
> (Please don't read this as something exclusive. An example from my humidor is a box of Partagas SdC #3's that are smoking great.)


I'm gonna let someone else jump in on this.
I just wanted to say, "Hey, Trent. Good to see you here!"


----------



## SD Beerman

Trent, I'll send you something.:ss PM me your addie


----------



## SR Mike

pnoon said:


> I'm gonna let someone else jump in on this.
> I just wanted to say, "Hey, Trent. Good to see you here!"


I am sure if I opened Peter's humi, I would want to smoke everything in there. I heard a rumor that his RH beads are smokeable too...


----------



## BigVito

SR Mike said:


> I am sure if I opened Peter's humi, I would want to smoke everything in there. I heard a rumor that his RH beads are smokeable too...


:r:r


----------



## SD Beerman

SR Mike said:


> I am sure if I opened Peter's humi, I would want to smoke everything in there. I heard a rumor that his RH beads are smokeable too...


how true... how true......


----------



## The Professor

SD Beerman said:


> Trent, I'll send you something.:ss PM me your addie


Nice. :tu

And your wish would be???


----------



## SD Beerman

something Cohiba, out of a glass top box preferably.............
Actually, something i haven't had. I've had the Maduros, #2,#6 and my favorite Lancero.... So something different....:w


----------



## mikeyj23

SD Beerman said:


> something Cohiba, out of a glass top box preferably.............
> Actually, something i haven't had. I've had the Maduros, #2,#6 and my favorite Lancero.... So something different....:w


Tony (newcigarz) might have a Cohiba Salamones for you if you ask nicely...


----------



## pnoon

mikeyj23 said:


> Tony (newcigarz) might have a Cohiba Salamones for you if you ask nicely...


I don't think so. I believe he traded it away.
Now hk3 may have another one from his box he might part with.


----------



## mikeyj23

pnoon said:


> I don't think so. I believe he traded it away.
> Now hk3 may have another one from his box he might part with.


Major bummer! If I could only get my hands on one of those Co-whee-ba Muduro Fives...


----------



## newcigarz

pnoon said:


> I don't think so. I believe he traded it away.


You are correct sir! :ss The "King of Spain" Cohiba has moved on to a Humidor that was more suited to his highness. :r


----------



## icehog3

Stewart....heading out tonight: 

0306 3030 0002 4910 1264


----------



## hova45

So whats the actual wish?


----------



## The Professor

SD Beerman said:


> something Cohiba, out of a glass top box preferably.............
> Actually, something i haven't had. I've had the Maduros, #2,#6 and my favorite Lancero.... So something different....:w





hova45 said:


> So whats the actual wish?


Um ... it's pretty clear if you read Larry's post. Something Cohiba. Not the Maduro, Sig2, Sig6, or Lancero.


----------



## SD Beerman

Trent... enjoy
I couldn't decide....
0103 8555 7494 3235 9186:ss


----------



## Tbain

Thanks Beerman,

I know I'll enjoy whatever you send.



SD Beerman said:


> Trent... enjoy
> I couldn't decide....
> 0103 8555 7494 3235 9186:ss


----------



## hova45

The Professor said:


> Um ... it's pretty clear if you read Larry's post. Something Cohiba. Not the Maduro, Sig2, Sig6, or Lancero.


um...thanks


----------



## Tbain

Hello Mr. Peter good to see you also. See you in a couple of weeks.



pnoon said:


> I'm gonna let someone else jump in on this.
> I just wanted to say, "Hey, Trent. Good to see you here!"


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I can cover you on this one.
> 
> For my wish: Im looking to try some of the punch line, like the punch RS-11 if im naming it right. Punch Punch or anything from the punch line. I'll also like to try anything from the Hoyo de Monterrey and Quai D`orsay line.
> 
> Punch
> HMD
> Quai 'D' family I'll extend later if need be.:tu


I got my smokes in from Booker.

Thank you so much man.

07 Boli RC
07 Boli tubo #3
07 Boli BF
07 H. Upmann 
Montecristo Churchill

:ss:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

BamaDoc77 box landed today! Very nice sticks Stewart!

07 Rass x2
07 SCDLH Oficio
07 Monte #2
07 Boli CJ 

:dr :tu :ss :chk
Ton of thanks BamaDoc !!! One of these will be sacrificed tonight!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> I got my smokes in from Booker.
> 
> Thank you so much man.
> 
> 07 Boli RC
> 07 Boli tubo #3
> 07 Boli BF
> 07 H. Upmann
> Montecristo Churchill
> 
> :ss:ss


Your more then welcome:tu


----------



## Dandee

BamaDoc77 said:


> I can get these for ya Dan.
> Pm me your addie..will be Wed b4 I can get em out.
> 
> -Stewart


Came home from vacation and found a package from Stewart waiting on the counter for me.

Just what the doctor ordered:

Monte #2
2 x Boli CJ (I've had a lot of Boli's but not these)
SCdlH Officios
PLPC

Thanks Again!:ss


----------



## The Professor

SD Beerman said:


> something Cohiba, out of a glass top box preferably.............
> Actually, something i haven't had. I've had the Maduros, #2,#6 and my favorite Lancero.... So something different....:w


OK Larry ... I would have thought someone could have picked up your wish; but I guess I was wrong. Care to expand beyond an entire marca?


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> OK Larry ... I would have thought someone could have picked up your wish; but I guess I was wrong. Care to expand beyond an entire marca?


I only have one Cohiba, sorry


----------



## Tbain

The Professor said:


> OK Larry ... I would have thought someone could have picked up your wish; but I guess I was wrong. Care to expand beyond an entire marca?


Well I can do this for Larry. Send me your addy unless it will be on the package I should recieve from you tomorrow. LOL

PS: I'm not going to tell you the age of any of them but they won't have the shiny Cohiba lettering. LMK what you think about each of them after you smoke. Just liked loved hated or whatever not a full review and I'll tell you when each was from.

I would have the same request as last time. Something that you think about reaching for every time you open your humidor. Doesn't have to be fancy, just something you love.


----------



## physiognomy

Tbain said:


> ... I would have the same request as last time. Something that you think about reaching for every time you open your humidor. Doesn't have to be fancy, just something you love.


I'd be more than happy to send a few things your way Trent... Shoot me a pm with your addy.

As for a wish - I don't have much experience with any churchill/DC or belicoso, so anything in that format would be great.


----------



## newcigarz

physiognomy said:


> As for a wish - I don't have much experience with any *churchill/DC or belicoso*, so anything in that format would be great.


Peter I got you on this.

As for me. I'm looking for a Partagas that I will love. The last few I have had were pretty lackluster.


----------



## wayner123

newcigarz said:


> Peter I got you on this.
> 
> As for me. I'm looking for a Partagas that I will love. The last few I have had were pretty lackluster.


Could you list the last few that you had, that were sub par??


----------



## newcigarz

wayner123 said:


> Could you list the last few that you had, that were sub par??


The last few that I had were 898's ( one with age, one fairly fresh), and a presidente. I did have an SD4 that was good. 
But I am beginning to think I don't really care for the marca. I am looking for that partagas that someone feels will change my mind. :ss


----------



## physiognomy

newcigarz said:


> Peter I got you on this.


Thanks Tony, pm sent...


----------



## newcigarz

bonggoy said:


> I think I have both El Principe and V. Mareva.


Got my wish from Ronnie.

2 x El Principe 
2 x V. Mareva

Thank-you sir. :ss


----------



## dayplanner

My apologies to Wayner for delaying this post. My wish arrived on Saturday -

1 x VR Classico
1 x San Cristobal Officio
1 x Partagas Super Partagas
1 x RASSC
1 x Fonseca Cosaco

All 2007's?

Thanks Wayner, sorry it took so long to post.


----------



## King James

Cigars arrived tonight and totally blew my mind. Here is the list:

2000 Punch Ninfas
1982 El Rey Del Mundo Panetelas Largas
1994 La Gloria MdO #3 (Note a lot more staining on the band to determine the 94)
2002 La Gloria MdO #3
1999 Partagas SdC #3
1999 Hoyo du Marie
1992 Punch Margarita
1995 Monte Joyita
1990 El Rey Del Mundo Demi Tasse
2007 Bolivar Tubos #3

Unbelievable generosity by Tbain (Trent) can't thank you enough


----------



## burninator

newcigarz said:


> The last few that I had were 898's ( one with age, one fairly fresh), and a presidente. I did have an SD4 that was good.
> But I am beginning to think I don't really care for the marca. I am looking for that partagas that someone feels will change my mind. :ss


Tony, I think I have something coming your way tomorow. I'll throw in a Partagas or three.


----------



## The Professor

King James said:


> Cigars arrived tonight and totally blew my mind. Here is the list:
> 
> 2000 Punch Ninfas
> 1982 El Rey Del Mundo Panetelas Largas
> 1994 La Gloria MdO #3 (Note a lot more staining on the band to determine the 94)
> 2002 La Gloria MdO #3
> 1999 Partagas SdC #3
> 1999 Hoyo du Marie
> 1992 Punch Margarita
> 1995 Monte Joyita
> 1990 El Rey Del Mundo Demi Tasse
> 2007 Bolivar Tubos #3
> 
> Unbelievable generosity by Tbain (Trent) can't thank you enough


:r:r:r

I'm surprised you could even type that, Bro. Wow. Amazing hit, Trent. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

burninator said:


> Tony, I think I have something coming your way tomorow. I'll throw in a Partagas or three.


Great! Jason You are up! :tu


----------



## burninator

newcigarz said:


> Great! Jason You are up! :tu


hmmm....this is normally pretty easy. I've been particularly blessed lately.

How about one or two of anyone's favorite coronas or cervantes?


----------



## King James

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> I'm surprised you could even type that, Bro. Wow. Amazing hit, Trent. :tu


I cheated, he PMd the list to me


----------



## bobarian

King James said:


> I cheated, he PMd the list to me


:r:r:bn What a great list!:tu:chk


----------



## newcigarz

physiognomy said:


> I don't have much experience with any churchill/DC or belicoso,


Peter

DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5150 Enjoy!


----------



## physiognomy

newcigarz said:


> Peter
> 
> DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5150 Enjoy!


Thanks Tony, I'm sure I will... :ss

Trent, your package is in the mail today. I hope you enjoy the selection!

DC# 0103 8555 7493 6220 9964


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Punch and HDM to test drive..:z
> 
> I can cover this one!


I got my generous end of the trade from Charlie (;
Punch SS #1 '06 x2
Punch Black Prince '06
Punch Punch (punch)
Hoyo De Monterey Petit Robusto '06

Few Tag alongs; 
Boliv RC 
San Cristobal Prince
La Flor De Cano

Thxs very much Charlie a review will follow & a list of my next purchase (pm style).....


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> *I cheated*, he PMd the list to me


Marquette a its finest :r


----------



## The Professor

burninator said:


> hmmm....this is normally pretty easy. I've been particularly blessed lately.
> 
> How about one or two of anyone's favorite coronas or cervantes?


Alright, Jason. I figured someone else would jump on this for you; but since no one has, I'm game.

PM me your addy again and I'll get them out Saturday.

As for my wish...

... I'm passing it to *LasciviousXXX*. Dustin's birthday is tomorrow; and besides that, he deserves it dammit. :tu


----------



## Tbain

Got some fine lookin seegars in the mail today.

Thanks Beerman I'll enjoy them.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

New day bump for *LasciviousXXX*


----------



## LasciviousXXX

The Professor said:


> ... I'm passing it to *LasciviousXXX*. Dustin's birthday is tomorrow; and besides that, he deserves it dammit. :tu


That's a really nice gesture my friend :tu Thank you very much!

Well since its my birthday..... someone surprise me  :bl


----------



## dayplanner

LasciviousXXX said:


> That's a really nice gesture my friend :tu Thank you very much!
> 
> Well since its my birthday..... someone surprise me  :bl


Your wish is my command.

"Give me your address, there!"


----------



## dayplanner

I would wish for something short and fat, and VERY tasty!


----------



## The Professor

cquon said:


> I would wish for something short and fat, and VERY tasty!


if two out of three counts, pnoon should show up sooner or later. :chk :bn :r


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Professor said:


> if two out of three counts, pnoon should show up sooner of later. :chk :bn :r


Oh snap! If pnoon bans you, can I have your RG?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

BA-ZING!!!! :r

Hilarious my friend!



Thanks very much for hooking me up brother, PM coming your way


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> if two out of three counts, pnoon should show up sooner or later. :chk :bn :r


That's cold, Brother. But very funny.
Just remember, WGACA.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> That's cold, Brother. But very funny.
> Just remember, WGACA.


I just wanted to send a bit of SoCal to you while you're traveling, Brother.


----------



## icehog3

cquon said:


> I would wish for something short and fat, and VERY tasty!


Bump for Doyle....and this is the Cuban MAW, so no Nubs!


----------



## dayplanner

cquon said:


> I would wish for something short and fat, and VERY tasty!


Okay, how 'bout just VERY tasty!


----------



## The Professor

burninator said:


> hmmm....this is normally pretty easy. I've been particularly blessed lately.
> 
> How about one or two of anyone's favorite coronas or cervantes?





The Professor said:


> Alright, Jason. I figured someone else would jump on this for you; but since no one has, I'm game.


this went out today, Jason. should be some tasty treats that you'll enjoy. :tu


----------



## physiognomy

newcigarz said:


> Peter
> 
> DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5150 Enjoy!


Arrived today... I can't thank you enough Tony!

'06 RyJ Churchill
'07 SLR DC
'07 Dip #2
'01 QdO Coronas Claro
'07 RASS

:ss


----------



## SD Beerman

The Professor said:


> if two out of three counts, pnoon should show up sooner or later. :chk :bn :r


:r:r:r


----------



## dayplanner

cquon said:


> Okay, how 'bout just VERY tasty!


I will expand -

Monte Petite Edmundo, or

RyJ Short Churchill, or

a BGM.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

cquon said:


> Okay, how 'bout just VERY tasty!





cquon said:


> I will expand -
> 
> Monte Petite Edmundo, or
> 
> RyJ Short Churchill, or
> 
> a BGM.


I got you on this one.
Send me your addy again

For my wish: Im looking to expand my taste with the following brands:
Punch line (No.11)
HDM's
Bolivar's (Coronas Gigantes or Coronas Extras)
Cohiba's
Monte's
RASS
POR LARRANAGA 
VEGUEROS

Dont have to be aged either way is fine.:tu


----------



## RobustoG

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I got you on this one.
> Send me your addy again
> 
> For my wish: Im looking to expand my taste with the following brands:
> Punch line (No.11)
> HDM's
> Bolivar's (Coronas Gigantes or Coronas Extras)
> Cohiba's
> Monte's
> RASS
> POR LARRANAGA
> VEGUEROS
> 
> Dont have to be aged either way is fine.:tu


I can take care of a few of these. Send me your addy

For my wish I would like:
a cohiba lancero smoking good now.
HDM epi #2 95-98
Monti #2 06


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

bump recall


----------



## burninator

Just got Darrel's package in the mail. He hit me with some great looking Coronas, as well as one Lonsdale I've been wanting to try for a long time.

'98 RyJ Corona
'99 Hoyo du Roi
'99 Sancho Corona
'98 ERdM Lonsdale
'00 Hoyo du Depute

Thanks, TP! :tu


----------



## icehog3

RobustoG said:


> I can take care of a few of these. Send me your addy
> 
> For my wish I would like:
> a cohiba lancero smoking good now.
> HDM epi #2 95-98
> Monti #2 06


Pretty specific with the years, etc....perhaps you might expand your wish list to help others help you.


----------



## dayplanner

LasciviousXXX said:


> That's a really nice gesture my friend :tu Thank you very much!
> 
> Well since its my birthday..... someone surprise me  :bl


Dustin, here they come -

DC# 0103 8555 7493 6322 6274

And I'm sorry I forgot to put a note in the box, Jenna was rubbing my...

neck while I was packing it!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

She was just impressed with your rippling muscle-y-ness Doyle 


Thanks brother.


----------



## Tbain

physiognomy sent me a nice package of smokes I got today.

I'm looking forward to them all.

Thanks


----------



## The Professor

burninator said:


> Just got Darrel's package in the mail. He hit me with some great looking Coronas, as well as one Lonsdale I've been wanting to try for a long time.
> 
> '98 RyJ Corona
> '99 Hoyo du Roi
> '99 Sancho Corona
> '98 ERdM Lonsdale
> '00 Hoyo du Depute
> 
> Thanks, TP! :tu


Hope you like the smokes, Brother. Those are all, with the exception of the SP, part of my regular rotation. The SP was until I started running low. With that gift to you, I'm down to 4 sticks. 

Enjoy!!! :tu :ss


----------



## burninator

The Professor said:


> Hope you like the smokes, Brother. Those are all, with the exception of the SP, part of my regular rotation. The SP was until I started running low. With that gift to you, I'm down to 4 sticks.
> 
> Enjoy!!! :tu :ss


Mighty generous of you, bro. I eagerly look forward to enjoying it.


----------



## RobustoG

RobustoG said:


> I can take care of a few of these. Send me your addy
> 
> For my wish I would like:
> a cohiba lancero smoking good now.
> HDM epi #2 95-98
> Monti #2 06


Let see if I can make this easier 

how about any medium-full or full bodied non pc that is smoking well now preferably with some age if possible. :ss


----------



## The Professor

burninator said:


> Mighty generous of you, bro. I eagerly look forward to enjoying it.


Nah ... I'm just trying to bribe you to come to the ATL herf.


----------



## SD Beerman

RobustoG said:


> Let see if I can make this easier
> 
> how about any medium-full or full bodied non pc that is smoking well now preferably with some age if possible. :ss


I can help you out with a couple of those. Pm me your addie


----------



## physiognomy

Tbain said:


> physiognomy sent me a nice package of smokes I got today. I'm looking forward to them all. Thanks


No worries Trent! I hope they smoke well for you... :ss


----------



## icehog3

SD Beerman said:


> I can help you out with a couple of those. Pm me your addie


You're up, Larry...whatcha jonesin' for?


----------



## RobustoG

RobustoG said:


> I can take care of a few of these. Send me your addy


Package is in transit, pm'd the tracking number, should be arriving tomorrow.

Greg


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

paging SD Beerman....paging SD Beerman...... your request is needed in the Cuban Make a Wish/Pay it Forward III. Please use the red house phone in the lobby.....


----------



## SD Beerman

Actually had to work today.:BS

Greg your smokes are on the way...
0103 8555 7493 8658 3828


----------



## SD Beerman

:ssAnyone's go to smoke will do for me.:ss


----------



## BamaDoc77

Got my stuff from Ivcehog the other day but i am in KC, my brother got the box and told him to store em til i get back.............................................................he said there were some partagas and some unbandeds,,,,what are these? years? THANKS AGAIN! Stewart


----------



## icehog3

BamaDoc77 said:


> Got my stuff from Ivcehog the other day but i am in KC, my brother got the box and told him to store em til i get back.............................................................he said there were some partagas and some unbandeds,,,,what are these? years? THANKS AGAIN! Stewart


It's all written down in the package Brother, I have no idea as I sent out numerous packages the last few days. Guess you can ask your Bro to read it to you, or wait 'til you get home. 

Enjoy!


----------



## newcigarz

burninator said:


> Tony, I think I have something coming your way tomorow. I'll throw in a Partagas or three.


Got my wish from Jason today. I'm guessing on some of the vitolas.

4 x Partagas Chicos
1 x Partagas Short
1 x Por Larranaga Montecarlos

and the icing on the cake

A Partagas Culebra in its cedar coffin.

Awesome Jason. Very Generous! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RobustoG said:


> I can take care of a few of these. Send me your addy


Got my end of the trade today:
Partgas (church hill)
Hoyo De Monterrey (edician Limitade 07)
Hoyo De Monterrey (?)
Dipiomaticos
Ramon Allones
Cohiba (maduro)
Monte 
Thxs for the great smokes:tu
Thxs Greg...


----------



## RobustoG

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Got my end of the trade today:
> Partgas (church hill) *** Partagas Lusitanias ***
> Hoyo De Monterrey (edician Limitade 07) :tu
> Hoyo De Monterrey (?) *** Epicure #2 ***
> Dipiomaticos *** #4 ***
> Ramon Allones *** RASS ***
> Cohiba (maduro) *** SECRETOS ***
> Monte *** Monti #4 ** *
> Thxs for the great smokes:tu


enjoy!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

SD Beerman said:


> :ssAnyone's go to smoke will do for me.:ss


Well im on a lil bit of a roll here so I guess I'll jump on this one as well:chk I've been on a Boliv BF and RC kick for a while so I guess I got something for ya:tu I'll shoot ya the DC later if not tomorrow morning..

My wish will stay pretty much the same due to me really trying to experiance the different lines for more future purchases

Punch line (No.11)
HDM's
Bolivar's (Coronas Gigantes or Coronas Extras)
Cohiba's
Monte's
RASS
POR LARRANAGA 
VEGUEROS

Or anything someone thinks has the smooth creamy taste im looking for.


----------



## Savvy

SD Beerman said:


> :ssAnyone's go to smoke will do for me.:ss


If you can wait a few days I can send out a couple of my favorites. I'll be out of town this weekend, but I can get it out to you next week. Sound good?


----------



## The Professor

Savvy said:


> If you can wait a few days I can send out a couple of my favorites. I'll be out of town this weekend, but I can get it out to you next week. Sound good?


looks like you missed it by about a half hour there, bro...  Booker is up:



DETROITPHA357 said:


> My wish will stay pretty much the same due to me really trying to experiance the different lines for more future purchases
> 
> Punch line (No.11)
> HDM's
> Bolivar's (Coronas Gigantes or Coronas Extras)
> Cohiba's
> Monte's
> RASS
> POR LARRANAGA
> VEGUEROS
> 
> Or anything someone thinks has the smooth creamy taste im looking for.


----------



## bobarian

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well im on a lil bit of a roll here so I guess I'll jump on this one as well:chk I've been on a Boliv BF and RC kick for a while so I guess I got something for ya:tu I'll shoot ya the DC later if not tomorrow morning..
> 
> My wish will stay pretty much the same due to me really trying to experiance the different lines for more future purchases
> 
> Punch line (No.11)
> * HDM's*
> Bolivar's (Coronas Gigantes or Coronas Extras)
> Cohiba's
> Monte's
> RASS
> * POR LARRANAGA *
> * VEGUEROS*
> 
> Or anything someone thinks has the smooth creamy taste im looking for.


I'll take care of these for Booker. PM me your addy and I will get them off asap. :ss


----------



## Savvy

The Professor said:


> looks like you missed it by about a half hour there, bro...  Booker is up:


I'll figure out how to read before next time haha :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

bobarian said:


> I'll take care of these for Booker. PM me your addy and I will get them off asap. :ss


Pm enroute 
Your up my friend:tu


----------



## bobarian

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Pm enroute
> Your up my friend:tu


Happy to be of service! 
For my wish, I would like to try:

VR Famosos 
RASS some age
PSD-4 older than 07
Cohiba Panatela
Upmann Conn #1
Hoyo Du Roi

Booker shipping tomorrow, DC#9101128882300265865726. Enjoy bro!

:ss


----------



## RobustoG

SD Beerman said:


> I can help you out with a couple of those. Pm me your addie


 I got home and opened by package from Larry today.

I am still picking the carpet fuzz off my chin as my jaw dropped to the floor. 

Here is the amazingly generous gift I received:

98 - Monte Especiale 
06 - Monte #2
06 - Diplematicos #2
02 - La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #3
00 - Cohiba Lancero 

Larry, you went way over the top with this one..... :tu

I am forever grateful

Thank you !!!!

Greg


----------



## SD Beerman

RobustoG said:


> I got home and opened by package from Larry today.
> 
> I am still picking the carpet fuzz off my chin as my jaw dropped to the floor.
> 
> Here is the amazingly generous gift I received:
> 
> 98 - Monte Especiale
> 06 - Monte #2
> 06 - Diplematicos #2
> 02 - La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or #3
> 00 - Cohiba Lancero
> 
> Larry, you went way over the top with this one..... :tu
> 
> I am forever grateful
> 
> Thank you !!!!
> 
> Greg


You are welcome and enjoy...


----------



## bobarian

bobarian said:


> Happy to be of service!
> For my wish, I would like to try:
> 
> VR Famosos
> RASS some age
> PSD-4 older than 07
> Cohiba Panatela
> Upmann Conn #1
> Hoyo Du Roi
> 
> Booker shipping tomorrow, DC#9101128882300265865726. Enjoy bro!
> 
> :ss


OK, time to expand a bit. How about:

Boli BBF with a few years
Anything from the Hoyo Du line except the Du Prince
Something skinny and long
Anything with a bit of age that you think is "on"

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Mr.Maduro

bobarian said:


> Happy to be of service!
> For my wish, I would like to try:
> 
> VR Famosos
> *RASS some age
> PSD-4 older than 07*Cohiba Panatela
> Upmann Conn #1
> *Hoyo Du Roi *
> Booker shipping tomorrow, DC#9101128882300265865726. Enjoy bro!
> 
> :ss





bobarian said:


> OK, time to expand a bit. How about:
> 
> Boli BBF with a few years
> Anything from the Hoyo Du line except the Du Prince
> *Something skinny and long
> Anything with a bit of age that you think is "on"*
> :chk:chk:chk


I got this one Bob.... you'll get everything in bold!!

For me....I'd like to pass my wish to stevieray.... Happy Birthday!! Get in here and make a wish!! (PM being sent to stevieray)


----------



## stevieray

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got this one Bob.... you'll get everything in bold!!
> 
> For me....I'd like to pass my wish to stevieray.... Happy Birthday!! Get in here and make a wish!! (PM being sent to stevieray)


Wow!! Thanks Patrick! What a cool surprise for my birthday. 

Let's see...how about

H.Upmann #2
any Partagas beside shorts
Choix Supreme

or any corona or lonsdale that is smoking good right now

Thanks Again Patrick!! :tu


----------



## bobarian

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got this one Bob.... you'll get everything in bold!!
> 
> For me....I'd like to pass my wish to stevieray.... Happy Birthday!! Get in here and make a wish!! (PM being sent to stevieray)


OMG! Patrick you are out of control! Thank you so much!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BamaDoc77

icehog3 said:


> It's all written down in the package Brother, I have no idea as I sent out numerous packages the last few days. Guess you can ask your Bro to read it to you, or wait 'til you get home.
> 
> Enjoy!


he said there wasnt a note with it..hmm, maybe i can take a pic, you can identify em..he said two were long partagas (lusi's?) with an older looking band on em. Stewart


----------



## icehog3

BamaDoc77 said:


> he said there wasnt a note with it..hmm, maybe i can take a pic, you can identify em..he said two were long partagas (lusi's?) with an older looking band on em. Stewart


99 Lusitania
70s Partagas 898NV 

Give me the marca and the year I wrote on the baggie for the others, and I can ID them for you.

I put the note in the box, perhaps he just tossed it out with all the packing peanuts?


----------



## BamaDoc77

icehog3 said:


> 99 Lusitania
> 70s Partagas 898NV
> 
> Give me the marca and the year I wrote on the baggie for the others, and I can ID them for you.
> 
> I put the note in the box, perhaps he just tossed it out with all the packing peanuts?


Holy S*** a 70's 898......over the top man. Will check again when i get back in town. I am honored, Thanks again!


----------



## bobarian

BamaDoc77 said:


> Holy S*** a 70's 898......over the top man. Will check again when i get back in town. I am honored, Thanks again!


Too late Stewart, your brother already smoked it. :r:hn Awesome smoke and great gesture, Tom!:tu


----------



## txdyna65

stevieray said:


> Wow!! Thanks Patrick! What a cool surprise for my birthday.
> 
> Let's see...how about
> 
> H.Upmann #2
> any Partagas beside shorts
> Choix Supreme
> 
> or any corona or lonsdale that is smoking good right now
> 
> Thanks Again Patrick!! :tu


I would be glad to fill this BD wish  Im sure I have your addy, but send it to me again Steve. I'll get a package out to you monday.

As for my wish

Hit me with your good ol Bolis, Diplomaticos or Juan Lopez


----------



## stevieray

txdyna65 said:


> I would be glad to fill this BD wish  Im sure I have your addy, but send it to me again Steve. I'll get a package out to you monday.
> 
> As for my wish
> 
> Hit me with your good ol Bolis, Diplomaticos or Juan Lopez


Thanks Kenny  pm sent with my addy


----------



## newcigarz

txdyna65 said:


> I would be glad to fill this BD wish  Im sure I have your addy, but send it to me again Steve. I'll get a package out to you monday.
> 
> As for my wish
> 
> Hit me with your *good ol Bolis*, Diplomaticos or Juan Lopez


Kenny I got you on this.


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> Kenny I got you on this.


DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5174 :tu


----------



## newcigarz

For my wish How about a tasty Montecristo.


----------



## muziq

newcigarz said:


> For my wish How about a tasty Montecristo.


I got this one. Send me yer addy again!

My wish--any non-Siglo, non-Maduro5 Cohiba. Aged or fresh. I'm loaded up on Exquisitos and Panatelas, so use that as a measure :tu


----------



## Papichulo

my first visit here. 

PL Magnifico RE
PL Super Cedros (I know this is rare, but I have to ask)
ERdM Grandes de Espana 
LGC Tainos

thanks


----------



## newcigarz

muziq said:


> I got this one. Send me yer addy again!


Thanks Heath. PM sent. :tu


----------



## The Professor

Papichulo said:


> my first visit here.
> 
> PL Magnifico RE
> PL Super Cedros (I know this is rare, but I have to ask)
> ERdM Grandes de Espana
> LGC Tainos
> 
> thanks


You might be misunderstanding this thread, Bambi. You grant a wish first, then you get to make a wish.


----------



## Papichulo

The Professor said:


> You might be misunderstanding this thread, Bambi. You grant a wish first, then you get to make a wish.


:r:r:r:r I better get to putting a wish together for a fellow botl:chk I guess I did a NEWBIE mistake and b-slapped by Tina. Thanks brother:ss


----------



## muziq

Papichulo said:


> :r:r:r:r I better get to putting a wish together for a fellow botl:chk I guess I did a NEWBIE mistake and b-slapped by Tina. Thanks brother:ss


Check yer PMs, Brent! :tu


----------



## The Professor

muziq said:


> Check yer PMs, Brent! :tu


Figures. :r :r :r


----------



## Papichulo

muziq said:


> Check yer PMs, Brent! :tu


Already did brother:tu

Hey DarreL, what is up??

Seriously I appreciate both of your friendships:tu


----------



## SD Beerman

got my stuff from Booker today, thank you sir, what was the punch. What year on the Monte? He also sent me an El Principe, and 2 bbf's


----------



## bobarian

muziq said:


> I got this one. Send me yer addy again!
> 
> My wish--any non-Siglo, non-Maduro5 Cohiba. Aged or fresh. I'm loaded up on Exquisitos and Panatelas, so use that as a measure :tu


New page bump.:tu


----------



## txdyna65

newcigarz said:


> Kenny I got you on this.





newcigarz said:


> DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5174 :tu


Thanks a bunch Tony, look forward to them


----------



## krisko

I'm a newb at the MAW thing but I can help out with some CCs as long as you don't mind newish stuff (I do have psd4 and M2 with a year on 'em). So who's up and what do you want?


----------



## newcigarz

krisko said:


> I'm a newb at the MAW thing but I can help out with some CCs as long as you don't mind newish stuff (I do have psd4 and M2 with a year on 'em). So who's up and what do you want?


I'm sure everyone appreciates your enthusiam, but maybe it would be a good idea to re-read the beginning of this thread. :2

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149624

And this is the current wish.

Originally Posted by muziq :

My wish--any non-Siglo, non-Maduro5 Cohiba. Aged or fresh. I'm loaded up on Exquisitos and Panatelas, so use that as a measure


----------



## icehog3

muziq said:


> I got this one. Send me yer addy again!
> 
> My wish--any non-Siglo, non-Maduro5 Cohiba. Aged or fresh. I'm loaded up on Exquisitos and Panatelas, so use that as a measure :tu


Bump for Heath, the current wish.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

bobarian said:


> OMG! Patrick you are out of control! Thank you so much!:chk:chk:chk


Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 6409 0545

In the mail Monday morning!! :tu


----------



## txdyna65

stevieray said:


> Wow!! Thanks Patrick! What a cool surprise for my birthday.
> 
> Let's see...how about
> 
> H.Upmann #2
> any Partagas beside shorts
> Choix Supreme
> 
> or any corona or lonsdale that is smoking good right now
> 
> Thanks Again Patrick!! :tu


Out the door today Steve 

*DC# 0307 1790 0002 7457 2794*


----------



## muziq

icehog3 said:


> Bump for Heath, the current wish.


Thanks, Tom. Adding to my wish, with apologies for slowing things up around here:

*Cohiba - any non-siglo, non-Maduro5. Would prefer something other than Exquisitos and Panatelas as I'm pretty stocked on those.

*A nice Ramon Allones with a couple years on it.

*A nice ERDM with a couple years on it.


----------



## The Professor

muziq said:


> Thanks, Tom. Adding to my wish, with apologies for slowing things up around here:
> 
> *Cohiba - any non-siglo, non-Maduro5. Would prefer something other than Exquisitos and Panatelas as I'm pretty stocked on those.
> 
> *A nice Ramon Allones with a couple years on it.
> 
> *A nice ERDM with a couple years on it.


I've got you on the ERDM. Call me and we can see what other wishes we can take care of, too.  (NO ... I've already told you that I won't do THAT, Barbie!!!)

As for my wish ...

... I'm passing it to the Birthday Boy: Admiral Douche Bag, himself ... *icehog3*. Happy birthday, Tom. :tu Salutes!!!!!


----------



## stevieray

txdyna65 said:


> Out the door today Steve
> 
> *DC# 0307 1790 0002 7457 2794*


Thanks Kenny


----------



## rack04

Where is Cinco de Tom at? Hello you're holding up the MAW/PIF. :r


----------



## hova45

rack04 said:


> Where is Cinco de Tom at? Hello you're holding up the MAW/PIF. :r


He is probably at a Parade :r flaunting his muscles


----------



## The Professor

He was at the gym. He'll check in the first chance he gets. I've PMed him, so he'll find out as soon as he logs on.


----------



## muziq

newcigarz said:


> For my wish How about a tasty Montecristo.


Tony, a couple Montes plus a few friends on their way: 0483 5970 0210 2908 3566

Sorry it took me until today to get 'em out.


----------



## Tbain

The Professor said:


> He was at the gym. He'll check in the first chance he gets. I've PMed him, so he'll find out as soon as he logs on.


I think I've got this covered.

How about a C-1 & Solomon? (not my wish, but his)

LMK


----------



## icehog3

Tbain said:


> I think I've got this covered.
> 
> How about a C-1 & Solomon? (not my wish, but his)
> 
> LMK


Trent, there are few who can just read my mind and grant my wish....ANY cigar from you would be treasured! 

Thank you Dokk for the generous wish...you mad me smile. 

Trent, thank you too Sir, and I believe it is your wish my friend!


----------



## Tbain

icehog3 said:


> Trent, there are few who can just read my mind and grant my wish....ANY cigar from you would be treasured!
> 
> Thank you Dokk for the generous wish...you mad me smile.
> 
> Trent, thank you too Sir, and I believe it is your wish my friend!


I knows you be a Partagas man.

You want them USPS or by hand next Thursday?

My wish:

Anything you think about grabbing every time you go to the humi, cause it's so good. (Once again this doesn't mean it has to be rare or anything, just something you love.)


----------



## dayplanner

Tbain said:


> I knows you be a Partagas man.
> 
> You want them USPS or by hand next Thursday?
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Anything you think about grabbing every time you go to the humi, cause it's so good. (Once again this doesn't mean it has to be rare or anything, just something you love.)


I can handle this one, just shoot me an addy. :ss

As for me, how about

a PSD4,
a Parti Charlotte,
an ERdM Choix Supreme, or
a Boli Gold Medal.


----------



## krisko

cquon said:


> As for me, how about
> 
> a PSD4,
> a Parti Charlotte,
> an ERdM Choix Supreme, or
> a Boli Gold Medal.


I'm on this....I'll throw you a couple of PSD4 and Boli Royal Corona (no gold medal). PM me your addy.

As for my wish...give me an hour to think about it. It won't be too ornate, I promise.


----------



## rack04

krisko said:


> I'm on this....I'll throw you a couple of PSD4 and Boli Royal Corona (no gold medal). PM me your addy.
> 
> As for my wish...give me an hour to think about it. It won't be too ornate, I promise.





> 6. When granting a wish, try to have a wish in mind to post at the same time, and when someone has said that they can grant your wish it will automatically be confirmed (i.e., don't ask "is that OK" and wait for a response if you're able to send what was wished). So keep your wishes detailed so that you get what you want. This will save time so no one is chiming in for people to post wishes or bumping the thread all the time. When that happens, it can be difficult to keep track of whose wish it is.


Tick, Tock :r


----------



## icehog3

rack04 said:


> Tick, Tock :r


Ah, give the poor lad an hour, Justin....it is your B-Day, you need to be more relaxed! :r


----------



## rack04

icehog3 said:


> Ah, give the poor lad an hour, Justin....it is your B-Day, you need to be more relaxed! :r


Sorry got caught up in being a d*** today.


----------



## krisko

krisko said:


> As for my wish...give me an hour to think about it. It won't be too ornate, I promise.


Got the PM from cquon and smokes are out tomorrow.

I'm picking recommendations from some advice I asked for a few months ago. I bought roughly half of them that were recommended and here are the other half.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147396

HDM Epicure No. 2
HU No. 2
Monte Edmundo
Boliva Coronas Extra
Partagas 898
Partagas Shorts

Thanks guys!


----------



## txdyna65

Tony (newcigarz) must be as big a Boli ho as I am.
He hit me with 5 great Bolis for my wish today.

Boli RC 2007
Boli RC 2000
Boli Gold Medal 2007
Boli Inmensia 2005
Boli Corona Gigante 1998 :dr

Five great smokes, thanks a bunch Tony, you da man :tu


----------



## Ms. Detroit

krisko said:


> Got the PM from cquon and smokes are out tomorrow.
> 
> I'm picking recommendations from some advice I asked for a few months ago. I bought roughly half of them that were recommended and here are the other half.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147396
> 
> HDM Epicure No. 2
> HU No. 2
> Monte Edmundo
> *Boliva Coronas Extra*
> *Partagas *898
> Partagas Shorts
> 
> Thanks guys!


I know am new to this game but I can go in Bookers and get some of what your asking for and a few extras:r Seeing as how I bought them Can I grant your wish?? Is this alright with your Professor??


----------



## The Professor

Ms. Detroit said:


> I know am new to this game but I can go in Bookers and get some of what your asking for and a few extras:r Seeing as how I bought them Can I grant your wish?? Is this alright with your Professor??


Is it alright with your Booker? :r :r :r

I merely started the thread ... the rules speak for themselves and it sounds like you can meet them. :tu

What's your Cuban wish???


----------



## newcigarz

txdyna65 said:


> Five great smokes, thanks a bunch Tony, you da man :tu


Enjoy Brother! :tu


----------



## Ms. Detroit

The Professor said:


> Is it alright with your Booker? :r :r :r
> 
> I merely started the thread ... the rules speak for themselves and it sounds like you can meet them. :tu
> 
> What's your Cuban wish???


For my wish I would like:
a rass in a smaller ring gauge
bolivars 
monte's
Or anything else you think a new female cuban lover would like


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Is it alright with your Booker? :r :r :r mad
> 
> I merely started the thread (im sure u can make changes to them) ...


What have I done2u4u2allow this to happen Im sure when u b come a MOD u will band her from this thread *RIGHT*:bn


----------



## bobarian

Ms. Detroit said:


> For my wish I would like:
> a rass in a smaller ring gauge
> bolivars
> monte's
> Or anything else you think a new female cuban lover would like


As I have taken care of Booker, its only right that I send something Ms Detroit's way. I've got the addy! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

bobarian said:


> *As I have taken care of Booker*, & that u did its only right that I send something Ms Detroit's way. I've got the addy! :ss


I was punished with the following:
Por Larranaga
Hoyo Du Prince x2
Punch Black Prince
Vegueros:dr (already gone)

Thxs again for granting my wish (&les):tu

Ps. Your up


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What have I done2u4u2allow this to happen Im sure when u b come a MOD u will band her from this thread *RIGHT*:bn


:r:r


----------



## bobarian

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I was punished with the following:
> Por Larranaga
> Hoyo Du Prince x2
> Punch Black Prince
> Vegueros:dr (already gone)
> 
> Thxs again for granting my wish (&les):tu
> 
> Ps. Your up


Glad you liked the Vegueros Mareva. Often overlooked, these are very different from most other ISOM's.

For my wish, I would love to try any of these:

Cohiba Panatela or Especiale's
BBF with a few years
Something big and tasty!


----------



## bobarian

bobarian said:


> Glad you liked the Vegueros Mareva. Often overlooked, these are very different from most other ISOM's.
> 
> For my wish, I would love to try any of these:
> 
> Cohiba Panatela or Especiale's
> BBF with a few years
> Something big and tasty!


I forgot two others that I have been dreaming about so long I forgot.

Punch Ninfa
Upmann Conn #1:ss


----------



## Ms. Detroit

bobarian said:


> As I have taken care of Booker, its only right that I send something Ms Detroit's way. I've got the addy! :ss


Thank you for granting my wish:chk:chk


----------



## dayplanner

Tbain said:


> I knows you be a Partagas man.
> 
> You want them USPS or by hand next Thursday?
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Anything you think about grabbing every time you go to the humi, cause it's so good. (Once again this doesn't mean it has to be rare or anything, just something you love.)


On the way, Trent - DC# 0103 8555 7494 8688 7345.


----------



## krisko

Ms. Detroit said:


> I know am new to this game but I can go in Bookers and get some of what your asking for and a few extras:r Seeing as how I bought them Can I grant your wish?? Is this alright with your Professor??


Thanks! I've been wanting to try the Coronas Extra before jumping in with both feet. How much age is on the cigar?

What is the traditional amount of time to wait before granting another wish? Any other etiquette tips from the pros for a newb?


----------



## icehog3

krisko said:


> Thanks! I've been wanting to try the Coronas Extra before jumping in with both feet. How much age is on the cigar?
> 
> What is the traditional amount of time to wait before granting another wish? Any other etiquette tips from the pros for a newb?


First post, Brother. 



The Professor said:


> Welcome to the Cuban MAW/PIF III!!!!!
> 
> Since the old thread was getting huge, I decided to renew this thread with the mods' blessing. I added a few small rules hopefully to improve this.
> 
> Most of you know how this works but for those who don't here you go. Its very simple:
> 
> 1. It's all Cuban. That means only wish for and only send Cuban cigars. No NCs should be involved in this MAW/PIF--there are other threads for that.
> 
> 2. Know that you've got bona fide provenance for all cigars. If you don't *know* you've got legit sticks, then you shouldn't be participating in this. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 3. Watch before you play. This is a suggestion more than a rule. It's important for you to get a feel for this exchange before you jump in. If you're just starting in the world of Habanos, hold out for a few months--the thread will still be here. If you're new to CS, just watch and learn for a little bit to get a sense for the norms/customs at play.
> 
> 4. It's a chain of wishes which happen one at a time based upon granting a wish first. You get in by granting the "current wish", of which there is only one (member) here at a time that has a wish to be granted up (may be for any one of a list of cigars). If you are able to grant that wish, then you are the next one entitled to make your wish.
> 
> 5. You'll notice that most people post a list of cigars that they're wishing for. When you grant that person's wish, you're agreeing to send one or more of the cigars listed. You may also note, from reading the various MAW/PIF threads, that pretty much everyone sends some tag-alongs (Cuban) to go with the granted cigar(s). While this isn't necessarily a "rule", it does tend to be the way of the jungle. And hey, since you already have to fill up that small usps priority box, you might as well use cigars rather than those annoying little packing peanuts that just wind up all over the floor anyway.
> 
> 6. When granting a wish, try to have a wish in mind to post at the same time, and when someone has said that they can grant your wish it will automatically be confirmed (i.e., don't ask "is that OK" and wait for a response if you're able to send what was wished). So keep your wishes detailed so that you get what you want. This will save time so no one is chiming in for people to post wishes or bumping the thread all the time. When that happens, it can be difficult to keep track of whose wish it is.
> 
> 7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).
> 
> 8. Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture.
> 
> 9. If you have a question or a problem, PM a mod who's active in the thread.
> 
> 10. Have fun, dag nabbit!  :tu


----------



## bobarian

Ms. Detroit said:


> Thank you for granting my wish:chk:chk


Leslie, Going out tomorrow. DC#9101128882300273768446
Hope you like what I picked out!:ss


----------



## The Professor

bobarian said:


> I forgot two others that I have been dreaming about so long I forgot.
> 
> *Punch Ninfa*
> Upmann Conn #1:ss


I'll hook you up.  PM me your addy this morning and I'll get them out.

And for my wish...

...that's right...

...I'm *passing my wish to the Birthday Boy* -- the one, the only, the bald: *pnoon* (the n's are silent). Happy birthday, Peter. You're up, Brother. :tu


----------



## FattyCBR

The Professor said:


> ...I'm *passing my wish to the Birthday Boy* -- the one, the only, the bald: *pnoon* (the n's are silent). Happy birthday, Peter. You're up, Brother. :tu


Man Peter has been getting beat up on here lately, first it was short, fat and tasty. Now this. :r:r


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> I'll hook you up.  PM me your addy this morning and I'll get them out.
> 
> And for my wish...
> 
> ...that's right...
> 
> ...I'm *passing my wish to the Birthday Boy* -- the one, the only, the bald: *pnoon* (the n's are silent). Happy birthday, Peter. You're up, Brother. :tu


Thanks, Dokk.
Totally unprepared to post a wish. I am on my way out the door to head to work. I will think this over and post soon.

:chk


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Thanks, Dokk.
> Totally unprepared to post a wish. I am on my way out the door to head to work. I will think this over and post soon.
> 
> :chk


You bastage....


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> ...I'm *passing my wish to the Birthday Boy* -- the one, the only, the bald: *pnoon* (the n's are silent). Happy birthday, Peter. You're up, Brother. :tu


Thanks again, Darrel.

I'm wishing for:
Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1
Partagas Lonsdale
Punch SS1
H. Upmann Sir Winston
Bolivar Inmensa
Cohiba Sig II tubo
And one off the wall wish - Punch Superfino RE


----------



## Mr.Maduro

pnoon said:


> Thanks again, Darrel.
> 
> I'm wishing for:
> Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Punch SS1
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Bolivar Inmensa
> Cohiba Sig II tubo
> And one off the wall wish - Punch Superfino RE


I'll pick up the Birthday Boy's wish!!!

How about a tubo and something off the wall?

Happy Birthday!! :tu


----------



## txdyna65

I got ya covered BD boy 

oooops too late


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Not to hold this up......

for me, something small.....

Joyitas, Margaritas, Chicos,....you get the idea!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

txdyna65 said:


> I got ya covered BD boy
> 
> oooops too late


Forgive Kenny.....it takes him a while to type...... he's not so familiar with letters and stuff!! :r:r:r


----------



## pnoon

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll pick up the Birthday Boy's wish!!!
> 
> How about a tubo and something off the wall?
> 
> Happy Birthday!! :tu


Works for me.
Thanks, Patrick!


----------



## txdyna65

Mr.Maduro said:


> Not to hold this up......
> 
> for me, something small.....
> 
> Joyitas, Margaritas, Chicos,....you get the idea!!


Ok I guess I dont have you covered, I thought you were asking for tubos and something off the wall.....still your wish...my bad



Mr.Maduro said:


> Forgive Kenny.....it takes him a while to type...... he's not so familiar with letters and stuff!! :r:r:r


:bn:tg:fu

Still Patricks wish


----------



## Mr.Maduro

txdyna65 said:


> Ok I guess I dont have you covered, I thought you were asking for tubos and something off the wall.....still your wish...my bad
> 
> :bn:tg:fu
> 
> Still Patricks wish


Not familiar with words and reading either huh? 

:r


----------



## pnoon

Mr.Maduro said:


> Not familiar with words and reading either huh?
> 
> :r


Patrick - can you expect much from a guy who looks like this?










Sorry, Kenny. That was just too easy.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

pnoon said:


> Patrick - can you expect much from a guy who looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Kenny. That was just too easy.


:r:r:r:r:r We should be able to see that pic in every thread!!!


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Patrick - can you expect much from a guy who looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Kenny. That was just too easy.


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

Too damn funny!!! I should make that my avatar. :chk


----------



## txdyna65

Boy you guys are a real hoot


----------



## bobarian

The Professor said:


> I'll hook you up.  PM me your addy this morning and I'll get them out.
> 
> And for my wish...
> 
> ...that's right...
> 
> ...I'm *passing my wish to the Birthday Boy* -- the one, the only, the bald: *pnoon* (the n's are silent). Happy birthday, Peter. You're up, Brother. :tu


Thank you Darrel, I am honored. PM on the way.:tu:chk:chk


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> Not to hold this up......
> 
> for me, something small.....
> 
> Joyitas, Margaritas, Chicos,....you get the idea!!


Ok you comedians. Is this still the wish? Beacause if it is. I got it.

As for my wish its back to the Birthday Boy. pnoon wishes again.


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> Ok you comedians. Is this still the wish? Beacause if it is. I got it.
> 
> As for my wish its back to the Birthday Boy. pnoon wishes again.


:r

WeLL PlaYeD!!! :tu


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> Ok you comedians. Is this still the wish? Beacause if it is. I got it.
> 
> As for my wish its back to the Birthday Boy. pnoon wishes again.


Dayum. You guys are too much. 
Thanks, Tony.

Since Patrick covered the tubo, Inmensa and something off the wall, I'll go with the others I posted.

Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1
Partagas Lonsdale
Punch SS1
H. Upmann Sir Winston


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r
> 
> Too damn funny!!! I should make that my avatar. :chk


You can, but only with express written consent from Mr.Maduro Inc.:r:r


----------



## The Professor

ROFL!!!!!



OK ... back to business.

Heath: 0414 0987 4420 0304 6073

Bob: 0414 0987 4420 0304 6080

Enjoy, folks. :tu


----------



## stevieray

Received a most generous wish from Kenny today. 

He hit me with :

'98 RyJ Coronas x 2
'05 H. Upmann Mag 46
'05 ERDM Choix Supreme
'06 Partagas PC Especialles

and a spiffy little Gorilla torch lighter 

Thanks again to Patrick for passing his wish to me on my B-Day and to Kenny for picking it up!! You guys rock!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Got my wish from Heath Today. OH MY!!!!:dr:dr:dr

1 - '90 Los Statos Breva
1- '02 Punch Black Prince
1- '98 Hoyo Du Prince
1- '04 MOnte #4
1 - '98 monte #1


Thanks Heath!!!


----------



## bobarian

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got this one Bob.... you'll get everything in bold!!


I received my package from Patrick today! :dr:dr
The damage:

04 RASS-Oldest of this vitola I have had!
06 Punch Superfino-OMG!:dr
00HdM du Roi-Never had!
00 Punch RS 12-Love em!
97 Punch Ninfa-A dream smoke of mine! You must be clairvoyant!

Thank you for your over the top generosity, Patrick. :ss

This is how I feel right now...:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## burninator

pnoon said:


> Dayum. You guys are too much.
> Thanks, Tony.
> 
> Since Patrick covered the tubo, Inmensa and something off the wall, I'll go with the others I posted.
> 
> Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Punch SS1
> H. Upmann Sir Winston


Bump


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Dayum. You guys are too much.
> Thanks, Tony.
> 
> Since Patrick covered the tubo, Inmensa and something off the wall, I'll go with the others I posted.
> 
> Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Punch SS1
> H. Upmann Sir Winston





burninator said:


> Bump


Heading out soon for birthday drinks and dinner. I'll expand later this evening if needed.


----------



## burninator

pnoon said:


> Heading out soon for birthday drinks and dinner. I'll expand later this evening if needed.


I guess that depends on how much you eat and drink for dinner. :chk


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> Heading out soon for birthday drinks and dinner. I'll expand later this evening if needed.


I think you'll be expanded right after dinner and drinks.


----------



## pnoon

burninator said:


> I guess that depends on how much you eat and drink for dinner. :chk





SD Beerman said:


> I think you'll be expanded right after dinner and drinks.


What a bunch of comedians. :r


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> What a bunch of comedians. :r


Happy birthday friend.:bl


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> for me, something small.....


A "few" small smokes headed your way.

Patrick DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5235


----------



## Mr.Maduro

pnoon said:


> Thanks again, Darrel.
> 
> I'm wishing for:
> Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Punch SS1
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> *Bolivar Inmensa
> Cohiba Sig II tubo
> And one off the wall wish - Punch Superfino RE*


In the mail tomorrow morning Peter!!
Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 7852 1271


----------



## pnoon

Expanding my wish list.

Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1
Partagas Lonsdale
Punch SS1
H. Upmann Sir Winston
HdM du Roi
Punch Black Prince
RG Lonsdale, Trinidad Ingenios or any lonsdale (besides BGM) smoking good


----------



## muziq

pnoon said:


> Expanding my wish list.
> 
> Punch Black Prince
> RG Lonsdale...or any lonsdale (besides BGM) smoking good


Peter, I got this covered. PM me your addy...it's been a while since I sent you anything :tu

My wish will be up shortly...


----------



## muziq

muziq said:


> Peter, I got this covered. PM me your addy...it's been a while since I sent you anything :tu
> 
> My wish will be up shortly...


Okay, here's my wish:

*Cohiba - any non-Siglo, non-Maduro5, pref. not an Exqisitos or Panatela as I'm stocked up on those (yes, I'm trying that again, Dokk!)

*HU #2, Sir Winston or Monarchs

*VR Unicos or Classicos

*or any $&#@! corona, lonsdale or robusto that's smoking great right now


----------



## dayplanner

Got mine from krisko today -

2 x PSD4,
1 x Boli RC,
1 x Pepin JJ Beli, and
1 x Oliva G Perfecto

Thanks, bro.


----------



## krisko

cquon said:


> Got mine from krisko today -
> 
> 2 x PSD4,
> 1 x Boli RC,
> 1 x Pepin JJ Beli, and
> 1 x Oliva G Perfecto
> 
> Thanks, bro.


I unknowingly violated the 'no NC's' rule. I'm waiting on a shipment of Boli CEs...I'll throw a few in the mail to make good.


----------



## BamaDoc77

muziq said:


> Okay, here's my wish:
> 
> *Cohiba - any non-Siglo, non-Maduro5, pref. not an Exqisitos or Panatela as I'm stocked up on those (yes, I'm trying that again, Dokk!)
> 
> *HU #2, Sir Winston or Monarchs
> 
> *VR Unicos or Classicos
> 
> *or any $&#@! corona, lonsdale or robusto that's smoking great right now


I can get these, PM me your addie. Stewart

As for mine, how about some tubos or some old crusty cigars..


----------



## muziq

BamaDoc77 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> I can get these, PM me your addie. Stewart


Thanks, Stewart!

Pnoon--yours went out today: 0483 5970 0210 2908 4211


----------



## pnoon

muziq said:


> Thanks, Stewart!
> 
> Pnoon--yours went out today: 0483 5970 0210 2908 4211


Thanks, Heath. :tu


----------



## muziq

The Professor said:


> I've got you on the ERDM. Call me and we can see what other wishes we can take care of, too.


Tina's MAW landed today--and indeed, he included some stuff I've not had before:

*99 Partagas Selection Privada No 1
*98 ERDM lonsdale dr)
*98 Punch RS 12 (will go along nicely with the RS 11s I received today :tu)
*06 Cuaba Distinguidos (been wanting to try these for a while, too!)
*2x00 Hoyo de Depute

Totally generous as always, Tina, and a wicked selection of stuff I've not tried before. :tu


----------



## The Professor

muziq said:


> Tina's MAW landed today--and indeed, he included some stuff I've not had before:
> 
> *99 Partagas Selection Privada No 1
> *98 ERDM lonsdale dr)
> *98 Punch RS 12 (will go along nicely with the RS 11s I received today :tu)
> *06 Cuaba Distinguidos (been wanting to try these for a while, too!)
> *2x00 Hoyo de Depute
> 
> Totally generous as always, Tina, and a wicked selection of stuff I've not tried before. :tu


I hope you enjoy, Barbie! I had a few of those Privadas but now am down to two. I think -- are you ready for this -- I think they're better than any Partagas lonnie/dalia sized cigar. *Maybe* the 98 Lonsdales from a cab are better. 

I'd let the Cuaba rest for a month or two -- they just made their way into my cooler. Probably the darkest Cuabas I've ever seen.


----------



## bobarian

Received my MAW from Darrel today! A great assortment of smokes!

Here is the lineup:

'07 Boli Tubo #3-Never had
'98 Punch RS12-Mine are 00's so will be cool to compare
'02 Punch Ninfa-It looks kind of long Darrel. Is it ok if I cut it in half?:r:r
00 Hoyo De Depute-Never had, cant wait!
06 RG PC-Only had one of these before

Thank you for the terrific smokes. Now if I can only find my scissors.:dr


----------



## The Professor

bobarian said:


> Received my MAW from Darrel today! A great assortment of smokes!
> 
> Here is the lineup:
> 
> '07 Boli Tubo #3-Never had
> '98 Punch RS12-Mine are 00's so will be cool to compare
> '02 Punch Ninfa-It looks kind of long Darrel. Is it ok if I cut it in half?:r:r
> 00 Hoyo De Depute-Never had, cant wait!
> 06 RG PC-Only had one of these before
> 
> Thank you for the terrific smokes. Now if I can only find my scissors.:dr


Only if you do it lengthwise. :tu

Glad everything made it there safe. Enjoy those smokes!


----------



## icehog3

BamaDoc77 said:


> As for mine, how about some tubos or some old crusty cigars..


Bump.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

newcigarz said:


> A "few" small smokes headed your way.
> 
> Patrick DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5235


<======== SPEECHLESS!!!

Tony fulfilled my wish for small smokes 10x!!!

Look at what he sent.....:dr

The Montecristo Mini & Club -Humidor- 25each !!
Unbelievable Tony!!! Thank you very very much!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> Unbelievable Tony!!! Thank you very very much!! :tu


I'm glad it showed up today. You seem to forget all the wishes you have filled for me, inlcuding Bourbon!

I hope you enjoy them! :tu :ss


----------



## pnoon

Mr.Maduro said:


> In the mail tomorrow morning Peter!!
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 7852 1271


Happy birthday to ME!
Patrick hooked me up bigtime.

'07 Sig II Tubo
'06 Punch Superfino (Italian RE)
'06 Bolival Inmensa 
'00 Punch RS12
'00 HdM du Roi

Thanks, Brother. :ss

And thank you, Darrel, for the wish.


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Krisko your wish is coming your way. It went out yesterday!! Hope you enjoy them!!!:chk:chk


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Bobarian got my wish on Friday opened it today and I can only say wow. 

Here they are:

Por Larranaga Panatela
Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (My Favorite!!!)
Montecristo Joyita
La Gloria Cuban MDO #4
San Cristobal El Principe

This was accompanied by truffles:chk:chk

Thanks again for granting my wish and I can't wait to try the cigars!!


----------



## icehog3

BamaDoc77 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> I can get these, PM me your addie. Stewart
> 
> As for mine, how about* some tubos or some old crusty cigars*..


New page bump.


----------



## BamaDoc77

icehog3 said:


> New page bump.


how about anything anyone wants to send.. that oughta work.


----------



## Old Sailor

BamaDoc77 said:


> how about anything anyone wants to send.. that oughta work.


I can cover ya on this, PM me your addy Doc.

My wish:
Black Prince
Lusi
or anything smokin good.


----------



## bobarian

Ms. Detroit said:


> Bobarian got my wish on Friday opened it today and I can only say wow.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Por Larranaga Panatela
> Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (My Favorite!!!)
> Montecristo Joyita
> La Gloria Cuban MDO #4
> San Cristobal El Principe
> 
> This was accompanied by truffles:chk:chk
> 
> Thanks again for granting my wish and I can't wait to try the cigars!!


Glad they arrived safely! I was kind of worried about the Truffles melting. :dr Enjoy your skinny smokes. I didnt want Booker to feel left out so I tossed him a few crumbs! :r


----------



## bobarian

Old Sailor said:


> I can cover ya on this, PM me your addy Doc.
> 
> My wish:
> * Black Prince*
> Lusi
> or anything smokin good.


I would be happy to do this one for you! PM me with your addy, pls. :tu


----------



## The Professor

bobarian said:


> I would be happy to do this one for you! PM me with your addy, pls. :tu


and your wish would be???


----------



## bobarian

The Professor said:


> and your wish would be???


How about

Cohiba Panatela or Especiales
Monte Tubo
PL Maginifico:r
LGC Tainos
ERDM Grandes Espana
VR Classico
HUpmann Conn #1
Sancho Panza Belicoso
A 50th birthday smoke(Nov)


----------



## Tbain

cquon said:


> On the way, Trent - DC# 0103 8555 7494 8688 7345.


Just got into the office as I've been traveling to a wonderful package on my chair.

Thanks for the great looking smokes.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Bump for bobarian.......


----------



## krisko

Ms. Detroit said:


> Krisko your wish is coming your way. It went out yesterday!! Hope you enjoy them!!!:chk:chk


Ms. Detroit hooked me up huge...A monte #5, Hoyo des dieux, Punch royal 11, Bolivar CE, and Jose L Piedra. Thanks!


----------



## Old Sailor

Stewart, your pen & pencil set  was mailed today. :tu:tu


----------



## pnoon

muziq said:


> Pnoon--yours went out today: 0483 5970 0210 2908 4211


Package from Heath arrived today. 
Upon looking at the crushed and mangled box (thanks USPS), I was pretty sure there would be some damage to the contents. However, the cigar gods were smiling today, the cigars were in perfect shape. Heath hit me up with the following:

'00 Punch Black Prince
'01 Sig V
'02 RG Lonsdale
'92 RG Slenderella
'02 LGC MdO #2

Thanks, Heath, for a great selection of smokes. And thanks to Tony (newcigarz) for passing his wish on to me. Much appreciated.


----------



## rack04

bobarian said:


> How about
> 
> Cohiba Panatela or Especiales
> Monte Tubo
> PL Maginifico:r
> LGC Tainos
> ERDM Grandes Espana
> VR Classico
> HUpmann Conn #1
> Sancho Panza Belicoso
> A 50th birthday smoke(Nov)


Bumb for Bob.


----------



## muziq

pnoon said:


> Package from Heath arrived today.
> Upon looking at the crushed and mangled box (thanks USPS), I was pretty sure there would be some damage to the contents. However, the cigar gods were smiling today, the cigars were in perfect shape. Heath hit me up with the following:
> 
> '00 Punch Black Prince
> '01 Sig V
> '02 RG Lonsdale
> '92 RG Slenderella
> '02 LGC MdO #2


Glad they arrived in good shape despite the USPS's gingerly handling system. In fact I received a semi-crushed box myself yesterday...but like you, was lucky enough that nothing inside was damaged.

That's a '98 RG Slenderella, btw. I don't have *that* kind of collection...yet...:r

Also, give that Sig V a month or two to rest up. I tossed that in right off the truck and they're not quite ready yet.


----------



## Old Sailor

Originally Posted by *bobarian* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1640047#post1640047 
_How about

Cohiba Panatela or Especiales
Monte Tubo
PL Maginifico:r
LGC Tainos
ERDM Grandes Espana
VR Classico
HUpmann Conn #1
Sancho Panza Belicoso
A 50th birthday smoke(Nov)_

_New page bump for Bob!_


----------



## bobarian

Old Sailor said:


> Originally Posted by *bobarian* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1640047#post1640047
> _How about
> 
> Cohiba Panatela or Especiales
> Monte Tubo
> PL Maginifico:r
> LGC Tainos
> ERDM Grandes Espana
> VR Classico
> HUpmann Conn #1
> Sancho Panza Belicoso
> A 50th birthday smoke(Nov)_
> 
> _New page bump for Bob!_


Thanks Dave, Your "T-Shirt" is on the way. 

Lets get this going again.

I wish for anything you think that I need to try, hopefully one of your favorites!:ss


----------



## rack04

bobarian said:


> Thanks Dave, Your "T-Shirt" is on the way.
> 
> Lets get this going again.
> 
> I wish for anything you think that I need to try, hopefully one of your favorites!:ss


Well I was hoping someone would pick your original wish but I can send something you need to try. PM me your address.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Well I was hoping someone would pick your original wish but I can send something you need to try. PM me your address.


And your wish would be ... :chk


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> And your wish would be ... :chk


I pass my wish to Jeff "The Dakotan". Happy early Birthday. Ohh yeah GAME ON!


----------



## The Professor

rack04 said:


> I pass my wish to Jeff "The Dakotan". Happy early Birthday. Ohh yeah GAME ON!


:r well played!


----------



## icehog3

rack04 said:


> I pass my wish to Jeff "The Dakotan". Happy early Birthday. Ohh yeah GAME ON!


Very Nice! :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I pass my wish to Jeff "The Dakotan". Happy early Birthday. Ohh yeah GAME ON!


You rat bastard!!! I was going to pick yours up!

Thanks Justin! A very generous gesture. :tu

As for my wish, I would LOVE to get a few Boli RCs or an Epi 1 (never had one) or anything you think would be a fitting smoke on my 31st birthday.

Seriously, Justin. thanks.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> You rat bastard!!! I was going to pick yours up!
> 
> Thanks Justin! A very generous gesture. :tu
> 
> As for my wish, I would LOVE to get a few Boli RCs or an Epi 1 (never had one) or anything you think would be a fitting smoke on my 31st birthday.
> 
> Seriously, Justin. thanks.


I got the RC's. Don't have any Epi 1 but I don't Epi 2 if that is your fancy. PM me your address. Wish again. Ha Ha this is fun.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> I got the RC's. PM me your address. Wish again. Ha Ha this is fun.


As Darrel said, "well played, justin. well played." You won this round of the war, firing away twice before I could even blink! geez!

Ok, my wish:

Anything you think fitting for my 31st b-day. In other words, if it's something you would smoke on your birthday, send it to me.


----------



## bobarian

rack04 said:


> Well I was hoping someone would pick your original wish but I can send something you need to try. PM me your address.


Thanks Justin! :tu:chk:chk:chk


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Ok, my wish:
> 
> Anything you think fitting for my 31st b-day. In other words, if it's something you would smoke on your birthday, send it to me.


Bump for Jeff. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

To get this thing moving ... 

Ok, my wish: 
Anything you think fitting for my 31st b-day. In other words, if it's something you would smoke on your birthday, send it to me.
Hoyo Epi 1
Romeo y Julieta Cazadores
Cohiba Lancero
Punch Super Seleccion No 1
RyJ Prince of Wales
LE HOYO DES DIEUX
RyJ CEDROS DE LUXE No.1
RyJ BELICOSOS
RyJ ESCUDOS 
UPMANN No.2
HUPMAN CONNAISSEUR No.1

Thanks again to Justin for the great double wish!


----------



## vstrommark

The Dakotan said:


> To get this thing moving ...
> 
> Ok, my wish:
> Anything you think fitting for my 31st b-day. *In other words, if it's something you would smoke on your birthday, send it to me.*
> Hoyo Epi 1
> Romeo y Julieta Cazadores
> Cohiba Lancero
> Punch Super Seleccion No 1
> RyJ Prince of Wales
> LE HOYO DES DIEUX
> RyJ CEDROS DE LUXE No.1
> RyJ BELICOSOS
> RyJ ESCUDOS
> UPMANN No.2
> HUPMAN CONNAISSEUR No.1
> 
> Thanks again to Justin for the great double wish!


I've got this. PM me your address

I pass my wish to Chip, The Pict


----------



## The Dakotan

vstrommark said:


> I've got this. PM me your address
> 
> I pass my wish to Chip, The Pict


Thanks, Mark! PM incoming.


----------



## muziq

BamaDoc77 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> I can get these, PM me your addie. Stewart


Got Stewart's parcel today--very, very nice selection of corona and mareva sized stuff:

*07 SCdlH Oficios (my first!)
*98 Fonseca Cosacos (another first!)
*01 SP Corona
*00 Vegueros Marevas
*'07 Trini Coloniales

Really nice selection, Stewart, and two new cigars to me! :tu


----------



## The Pict

vstrommark said:


> I've got this. PM me your address
> 
> I pass my wish to Chip, The Pict


I knew meeting you was going to be trouble Mark. Nobody is that nice to a new snorker!
I had to actually think to come up with a list, so here goes nothing....

Dunhills - any size (I tried my first one recently and thought these had an interesting taste and texture so I need help deciding which type to purchase.) 
Punch Margaritas, Ninfas, or SS#1
Any Cohiba *not* in the Siglo series. 
Fonseca Invictos:r
OK seroiusly a Fonseca No !
Cuaba Exclusivos

And that is all I can think of at the moment but I'm still doing so much learning that absolutely everything should be on my list. :ss


----------



## vstrommark

The Pict said:


> I knew meeting you was going to be trouble Mark. Nobody is that nice to a new snorker!
> I had to actually think to come up with a list, so here goes nothing....
> 
> Dunhills - any size (I tried my first one recently and thought these had an interesting taste and texture so I need help deciding which type to purchase.)
> Punch Margaritas, Ninfas, or SS#1
> Any Cohiba *not* in the Siglo series.
> Fonseca Invictos:r
> OK seroiusly a Fonseca No !
> Cuaba Exclusivos
> 
> And that is all I can think of at the moment but I'm still doing so much learning that absolutely everything should be on my list. :ss


----------



## rack04

Sorry for the delay. Hope I was able to pick out some tastey smokes.

Jeff:
DC # 0103 8555 7494 5486 9502

Bob:
DC # 0103 8555 7494 3389 7984


----------



## BamaDoc77

The Pict said:


> I knew meeting you was going to be trouble Mark. Nobody is that nice to a new snorker!
> I had to actually think to come up with a list, so here goes nothing....
> 
> Dunhills - any size (I tried my first one recently and thought these had an interesting taste and texture so I need help deciding which type to purchase.)
> Punch Margaritas, Ninfas, or SS#1
> Any Cohiba *not* in the Siglo series.
> Fonseca Invictos:r
> OK seroiusly a Fonseca No !
> Cuaba Exclusivos
> 
> And that is all I can think of at the moment but I'm still doing so much learning that absolutely everything should be on my list. :ss


might need to add a few more to that list.....bump to the top:tu


----------



## The Professor

The Pict said:


> I knew meeting you was going to be trouble Mark. Nobody is that nice to a new snorker!
> I had to actually think to come up with a list, so here goes nothing....
> 
> Dunhills - any size (I tried my first one recently and thought these had an interesting taste and texture so I need help deciding which type to purchase.)
> Punch *Margaritas*, *Ninfas*, or SS#1
> Any Cohiba *not* in the Siglo series.
> Fonseca Invictos:r
> OK seroiusly a Fonseca No !
> Cuaba Exclusivos
> 
> And that is all I can think of at the moment but I'm still doing so much learning that absolutely everything should be on my list. :ss


I'm shocked no one picked up your Dunhill wish.  (you know you can't just go out an buy those from just anywhere or for less than $100+ for any stick, right?) I can get a couple of your other wishes, though. PM me your addy. I don't know when I'll get them out this week; but it'll be sometime ... almost certainly not tomorrow.

As for my wish....

2007 Cohiba Sig II TUBO (year and tubo are important)
2007 Cohiba Sig I that's drawing well (year is important)
2007 Cohiba Lancero (year important ... though a 2001 would be fuggin awesome, too)
2001 Cohiba Coronas Especiales

I'll start with that narrow list, which is in order of preference, for now.


----------



## KenS

The Professor said:


> I'm shocked no one picked up your Dunhill wish.  (you know you can't just go out an buy those from just anywhere or for less than $100+ for any stick, right?) I can get a couple of your other wishes, though. PM me your addy. I don't know when I'll get them out this week; but it'll be sometime ... almost certainly not tomorrow.
> 
> As for my wish....
> 
> 2007 Cohiba Sig II TUBO (year and tubo are important)
> *2007 Cohiba Sig I that's drawing well (year is important)
> *2007 Cohiba Lancero (year important ... though a 2001 would be fuggin awesome, too)
> 2001 Cohiba Coronas Especiales
> 
> I'll start with that narrow list, which is in order of preference, for now.


I got the Sig I covered for you. 2007 is drawing very well indeed. PM me your addy...

I'll pass my wish back to you to broaden for something more interesting


----------



## The Professor

KenS said:


> I got the Sig I covered for you. 2007 is drawing very well indeed. PM me your addy...
> 
> I'll pass my wish back to you to broaden for something more interesting


Wow. That's doubly generous of you, Ken. PM will be on its way shortly.

As for my new wish, I'll keep the old ones and add something new....

2007 Cohiba Sig II TUBO (year and tubo are important)
2007 Cohiba Lancero (year important, though a 2001 would be fuggin awesome, too)
2001 Cohiba Coronas Especiales (yeah ... I'm a picky b*tch)
H. Upmann #2 that's smoking well

If that's too narrow, I'll expand. Thanks again for your generosity, Ken!!!


----------



## SD Beerman

The Professor said:


> Wow. That's doubly generous of you, Ken. PM will be on its way shortly.
> 
> As for my new wish, I'll keep the old ones and add something new....
> 
> 2007 Cohiba Sig II TUBO (year and tubo are important)
> 2007 Cohiba Lancero (year important, though a 2001 would be fuggin awesome, too)
> 2001 Cohiba Coronas Especiales (yeah ... I'm a picky b*tch)
> H. Upmann #2 that's smoking well
> 
> If that's too narrow, I'll expand. Thanks again for your generosity, Ken!!!


Ihave one of those 01 Lanceros for you prof also a good #2


----------



## The Professor

SD Beerman said:


> Ihave one of those 01 Lanceros for you prof also a good #2


Fuggin sweet. Addy on the way.

You're up!

Gosh, I'm glad this thread is moving again.


----------



## SD Beerman

Any RA regional releases out there works for me:tu


----------



## KenS

The Professor said:


> Wow. That's doubly generous of you, Ken. PM will be on its way shortly.
> 
> As for my new wish, I'll keep the old ones and add something new....
> 
> 2007 Cohiba Sig II TUBO (year and tubo are important)
> 2007 Cohiba Lancero (year important, though a 2001 would be fuggin awesome, too)
> 2001 Cohiba Coronas Especiales (yeah ... I'm a picky b*tch)
> H. Upmann #2 that's smoking well
> 
> If that's too narrow, I'll expand. Thanks again for your generosity, Ken!!!


Darrel,

The Sig I (and bodyguards) went out this morning...


----------



## The Dakotan

vstrommark said:


> I've got this. PM me your address


Mark, you are one crazy bastage!!! evidently, Mark decided that this would be a good time to birthday bomb me!!!

JlP PC
2006 Monte 2
2001 SLR Regios
2001 SLR Serie A
2001 VR Familiar
2001 SP Molinos
2006 SP Belicosos
2006 RyJ PC (I love these!!)
2006 Partagas PC
2006 Punch Corona (?)
2006 Monte Petite Edmundo (?)

Oh, there's more but you'll have to look in the bomb thread to find out!! 
Mark, you are one crazy BOTL! Thank you!!!

And, many thanks to Justin for passing his wish to me, not once but TWICE!!!


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Any RA regional releases out there works for me:tu


Larry - you might want to expand your wish a bit. My comments in parentheses.

The Ramon Allones regionals are limited to the following:
2005 - RE Italy - Seleccion Suprema (only 500 boxes produced. Rare)
2005 - RE Switzerland - Eminencia (1200 boxes produced. Obtainable, but I haven't seen much of them lately)
2006 - RE Asia Pacific - Estupendos (~3000 boxes/cabs. Probably your best shot here)
2007 - RE (Benelux) - Gran Robusto (not sure of the quantity produced but rare.)
2008 - RE France - Especial de Allones 
2008 - RE Middle East - Phoenicios
2008 - RE Spain - Grandes
(2008 REs I don't believe are out yet.)


----------



## BamaDoc77

Got my stuff from Dave (Old Sailor) today.
1999 Por Larragna
Sig II Trini Reyes
SCdlH Fuerza (?) (very small)
RyJ Tubo

THANKS!


----------



## BigVito

BamaDoc77 said:


> Got my stuff from Dave (Old Sailor) today.
> 1999 Por Larragna
> Sig II Trini Reyes
> SCdlH Fuerza (?) (very small)
> RyJ Tubo
> 
> THANKS!


was this a wish from last year?:r

I'm keeeding


----------



## Old Sailor

BigVito said:


> was this a wish from last year?:r
> 
> I'm keeeding


:fu:r:r Glad ya got them Doc, enjoy.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Who's on first? Bump for movement.....:ss


----------



## BamaDoc77

SD Beerman said:


> Any RA regional releases out there works for me:tu


this is up next.... Beerman.:tu


----------



## SD Beerman

How about any special edition or regional releases.

Thanks for looking out for me Pete.:tu


----------



## SD Beerman

Darrel, you smokes are on the way...enjoy

0103 8555 7494 3491 6868


----------



## The Professor

KenS said:


> Darrel,
> 
> The Sig I (and bodyguards) went out this morning...





SD Beerman said:


> Darrel, you smokes are on the way...enjoy
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 3491 6868


Awesomeness. :tu


----------



## The Professor

The Pict said:


> Upmanns - any size (I tried my first one recently and thought these had an interesting taste and texture so I need help deciding which type to purchase.)
> Punch Margaritas, Ninfas, or SS#1
> Any Cohiba *not* in the Siglo series.
> Fonseca Invictos:r
> OK seroiusly a Fonseca No !
> Cuaba Exclusivos
> 
> And that is all I can think of at the moment but I'm still doing so much learning that absolutely everything should be on my list. :ss


I sent a few of these and some friends (ok ... hookers, but they prefer "escorts") to you. They should arrive on Friday.

USPS DC#: 0414 0987 4420 0304 6752


----------



## burninator

SD Beerman said:


> How about any special edition or regional releases.
> 
> Thanks for looking out for me Pete.:tu


Here we are. Anybody?


----------



## rack04

SD Beerman said:


> How about any special edition or regional releases.
> 
> Thanks for looking out for me Pete.:tu


Maybe a little wider?


----------



## pnoon

rack04 said:


> Maybe a little wider?


Any EL or RE is a fairly wide selection but maybe a regular production stick or two would help get this moving again.


----------



## newcigarz

SD Beerman said:


> How about any special edition or *regional releases.*
> Thanks for looking out for me Pete.:tu


I'll pick up this and get things moving again. Please PM me your addy.

For me how about a CORO, a Monte #2 or something old that is smoking well.


----------



## The Dakotan

I got an incredible package from Justin (rack04) today: 

2006 Boli RC X 2
2000 JL Sel. no. 1
2001 Party 898V
2000 HU Monarch (my first!)

Thanks Justin! I still can't believe that you granted my wish and then fulfilled it. you crazy sob!!


----------



## The Professor

KenS said:


> Darrel,
> 
> The Sig I (and bodyguards) went out this morning...


Got a great package today from Ken:

Sig I (my wish)
RyJ Cedros #1
Cuaba Exclusivos
Vegueros Esp. #2 (a favorite vitola)
Quintero Panetela

Thanks for the awesome selection. The RyJ and Vegueros are totally new to me!!!


----------



## krisko

newcigarz said:


> For me how about a CORO, a Monte #2 or something old that is smoking well.


I'll pick up this one....Monte #2 on the way as soon as you PM your addy!

For my wish, I'd love to try a genuine Cohiba (not sure I ever have). Something like a gran corona or robusto. Maduro would be nice too!


----------



## bobarian

Received my package from rack04 today! :tu:tu:tu

07 RASS
05 HdM Epi 2
07 PSD 4
00 Juan Lopez #1
01 QdO Corona

Thanks for the tasty smokes, Justin!:ss:chk


----------



## newcigarz

krisko said:


> I'll pick up this one....Monte #2 on the way as soon as you PM your addy!


Thanks PM sent. :tu


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> I'll pick up this and get things moving again. Please PM me your addy.


Tony - take good care of my pal, Larry. :ss


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Tony - take good care of my pal, Larry. :ss


Yeah ... smack the S.H.I.T. out of him.


----------



## newcigarz

pnoon said:


> Tony - take good care of my pal, Larry. :ss


Peter I'm sure what I send him will be stupendous.


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> Peter I'm sure what I send him will be stupendous.


RAh RAh!


----------



## The Professor

you guys are killing me!


----------



## The Professor

SD Beerman said:


> Ihave one of those 01 Lanceros for you prof also a good #2


Got Larry's package in today. Very nice. 

01 Lancero
98 Monte Esp #1
06 Boli CE
06 Monte #2
06 Trini Reyes

... and ...

a mini-bottle of 12 year Speyside. :al

Thanks for the great selection, Brother!!! :tu :ss :tu :ss


----------



## burninator

krisko said:


> I'll pick up this one....Monte #2 on the way as soon as you PM your addy!
> 
> For my wish, I'd love to try a genuine Cohiba (not sure I ever have). Something like a gran corona or robusto. Maduro would be nice too!


Bump for the current wish...anybody got a CoRo?


----------



## krisko

Hey burninator...are you in Statesboro, GA? You going to The Professor's last herf? The Professor was gracious enough to invite me even though I've never met him.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

krisko said:


> I'll pick up this one....Monte #2 on the way as soon as you PM your addy!
> 
> For my wish, I'd love to try a genuine Cohiba (not sure I ever have). Something like a gran corona or robusto. Maduro would be nice too!


I can do the CoRo... Pm me your addy!

I never had a Cohiba Lancero...
or...I'd like
- any Trini
- anything long & thin smoking well!!


----------



## SD Beerman

The Professor said:


> Got Larry's package in today. Very nice.
> 
> 01 Lancero
> 98 Monte Esp #1
> 06 Boli CE
> 06 Monte #2
> 06 Trini Reyes
> 
> ... and ...
> 
> a mini-bottle of 12 year Speyside. :al
> 
> Thanks for the great selection, Brother!!! :tu :ss :tu :ss


Enjoy Darrel


----------



## SD Beerman

Mr.Maduro said:


> I can do the CoRo... Pm me your addy!
> 
> I never had a Cohiba Lancero...
> or...I'd like
> - any Trini
> - anything long & thin smoking well!!


I may be able to scrounge up another Lancero, I've got a nice Trini Fundadore for you as well, Pm your Addie


----------



## Mr.Maduro

SD Beerman said:


> I may be able to scrounge up another Lancero, I've got a nice Trini Fundadore for you as well, Pm your Addie


Wow!! Thanks! PM sent....

What it is that you wish for?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

krisko said:


> I'll pick up this one....Monte #2 on the way as soon as you PM your addy!
> 
> For my wish, I'd love to try a genuine Cohiba (not sure I ever have). Something like a gran corona or robusto. Maduro would be nice too!


In the mail tomorrow Chris!!

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 3806 5739


----------



## newcigarz

SD Beerman said:


> How about any special edition or regional releases.
> 
> Thanks for looking out for me Pete.:tu


DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5280

Enjoy Larry! :tu


----------



## burninator

krisko said:


> Hey burninator...are you in Statesboro, GA? You going to The Professor's last herf? The Professor was gracious enough to invite me even though I've never met him.


I am in Statesboro, GA. Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it to the herf....and I'm afraid he'll never let me forget it.



SD Beerman said:


> I may be able to scrounge up another Lancero, I've got a nice Trini Fundadore for you as well, Pm your Addie


I think we need a wish from you, brother.


----------



## SD Beerman

Something good, that's all.


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Something good, that's all.


Patiently waiting for others to jump in on this.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

pnoon said:


> Patiently waiting for others to jump in on this.


4 minutes is patiently waiting? :r

I can and would, but he just granted my wish and I like to see (somewhat) different wish-granters cycle through here!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

SD Beerman said:


> Something good, that's all.


Ahh screw it! I'll take this one too...PM me your addy!

I'm pasing my wish to Blueface (Carlos) Don't worry, I'll get him in here!!


----------



## pnoon

Mr.Maduro said:


> 4 minutes is patiently waiting? :r
> 
> I can and would, but he just granted my wish and I like to see (somewhat) different wish-granters cycle through here!


Touche, Brother.
I'm not sure that I have a whole lot of cigars that Larry hasn't already had. We smoke together often (SHIT herfers rule!) so I didn't want to jump in and take away an opportunity from someone else. If his wish is still out there in a couple of hours, I'll take care of it.

Edit: Well done, Patrick. Hit him hard.

Paging Blueface. Blueface to the white courtesy phone, please.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

pnoon said:


> Touche, Brother.
> I'm not sure that I have a whole lot of cigars that Larry hasn't already had. We smoke together often (SHIT herfers rule!) so I didn't want to jump in and take away an opportunity from someone else. If his wish is still out there in a couple of hours, I'll take care of it.
> 
> Edit: Well done, Patrick. Hit him hard.
> 
> Paging Blueface. Blueface to the white courtesy phone, please.


Just got off the phone with him....he'll be here shortly!!


----------



## Blueface

Patrick, as usual, I am humbled by you.
Thanks for the gesture.
As I mentioned to you, I am so swamped with work I cannot think straight.
As such, seeing how many great BOTLs on this thread, I am certain any cigar will be worth the wait.
I therefore leave it to anything smoking very good right now.
Only thing that would stand out right now would be a La Gloria Medaille d'Or, any of them.
I have only had the Medaille d'Or #3. Would be curious to see how the others smoke.
If that is not possible, again, I trust all here.
Count me in to pay it forward.


----------



## muziq

Blueface said:


> Only thing that would stand out right now would be a La Gloria Medaille d'Or, any of them.
> I have only had the Medaille d'Or #3.


Carlos, I can get you on this two different ways :ss Both with a little age, btw.

My wish after lunch...screw it. I'll put up two ridiculous wishes and if there are no takers after I get back from lunch, I'll expand:

*Ramone Allones 898 (recent talk of these has my mouth watering)
*Cohiba Coronas Especiale


----------



## Old Sailor

Got my wish from Bob today, way over the top my friend.
Torch lighter
SLR Series A 01
RYJ Cedro 07
RYJ 12 00 
qua d'orsay 01
Punch Black Prince 00

Many Thanks, none of which I have tried before.:dr:dr


----------



## muziq

muziq said:


> *Ramone Allones 898 (recent talk of these has my mouth watering)
> *Cohiba Coronas Especiale


Expanding:

*RA 898
*Cohiba Coronas Especiale
*H Upmann Monarch
*Any Punch tubos
*Any Monte tubos


----------



## SD Beerman

Patrick, I got your package out today.

0103 8555 7495 0146 9228

I think you'll enjoy these.


----------



## bobarian

Old Sailor said:


> Got my wish from Bob today, way over the top my friend.
> Torch lighter
> SLR Series A 01
> RYJ Cedro 07
> RYJ 12 00
> qua d'orsay 01
> Punch Black Prince 00
> 
> Many Thanks, none of which I have tried before.:dr:dr


Glad they FINALLY got to you Dave.:tu And I am even happier that I could find some new smokes for an FOG like yourself!:chk:chkEnjoy!:ss


----------



## The Pict

The Professor said:


> I sent a few of these and some friends (ok ... hookers, but they prefer "escorts") to you. They should arrive on Friday.
> 
> USPS DC#: 0414 0987 4420 0304 6752


Thanks Professor. I'll look forward to a nice suprise in my mailbox on Tuesday when I return.


----------



## The Pict

muziq said:


> Expanding:
> 
> *RA 898
> *Cohiba Coronas Especiale
> *H Upmann Monarch
> *Any Punch tubos
> *Any Monte tubos


I got this one.
PM me your addy and I'll put a package together and get it on the way Tuesday.


----------



## icehog3

The Pict said:


> I got this one.
> PM me your addy and I'll put a package together and get it on the way Tuesday.


And your wish, Sir?


----------



## The Pict

My wish is in the mail from the Professor even as we speak, but if you're prepared to grant me a second I'd suggest you book a little vacation time in late June to come and herf with us here in the lovely sunshine. 
Besides, its about time we had a little more police presence at SoCal to help keep five finger Ralphie honest. :r
If I must post a wish then I'd like to give mine off to Vstrommark who was the fine BOTL that got me sick from oversnorking and got me involved in this little game.


----------



## muziq

The Pict said:


> I got this one.
> PM me your addy and I'll put a package together and get it on the way Tuesday.


Much appreciated! PM sent.


----------



## icehog3

The Pict said:


> My wish is in the mail from the Professor even as we speak, but if you're prepared to grant me a second I'd suggest you book a little vacation time in late June to come and herf with us here in the lovely sunshine.
> Besides, its about time we had a little more police presence at SoCal to help keep five finger Ralphie honest. :r
> If I must post a wish then I'd like to give mine off to Vstrommark who was the fine BOTL that got me sick from oversnorking and got me involved in this little game.


I am working on that Brother, but wouldn't that be_ my _wish come true?  :r

Paging vstrommark....Where ya at, Mark?


----------



## vstrommark

icehog3 said:


> Paging vstrommark....Where ya at, Mark?


Wha? Who? Me? Bummer, I recently converted to cremosas. But if I must

Cuaba Diadema
HdM Le Hoyo Du Depute
Coronas Juan Lopez
La Gloria Cubana Tainos or Medaille D'OR (2 or 3)
Cohiba Espendido or Lanceros

But what I really want is world peace :chk


----------



## The Professor

vstrommark said:


> Wha? Who? Me? Bummer, I recently converted to cremosas. But if I must
> 
> Cuaba Diadema
> HdM Le Hoyo Du Depute
> Coronas Juan Lopez
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos or Medaille D'OR (2 or 3)
> Cohiba Espendido or Lanceros
> 
> But what I really want is world peace :chk


I've got this. I've been meaning to fukk Mark up, anyway. Consider this revenge in addition to a MAW/PIF. I'm traveling for a conference right now; so this won't go out until Tuesday or Wednesday. It'll for sure go out, though. PM me your addy, Mark.

PS, Fukk "world peace" ... this is war. :gn :r


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> I've got this. I've been meaning to fukk Mark up, anyway. Consider this revenge in addition to a MAW/PIF. I'm traveling for a conference right now; so this won't go out until Tuesday or Wednesday. It'll for sure go out, though. PM me your addy, Mark.
> 
> PS, Fukk "world peace" ... this is war. :gn :r


wish for sumpin', rat bastard...:r


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> wish for sumpin', rat bastard...:r


Yeah ... whatever you want to send me. Otherwise, I need another minute to think about what specifically to ask for. :tg


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> Yeah ... whatever you want to send me. Otherwise, I need another minute to think about what specifically to ask for. :tg


ok. I got this one.

For my wish, surprise me.

I am out of town, rat bastard, so you will have to wait.


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Otherwise, I need another minute to think


Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Don't hurt yourself.


Too late. Have you seen the dents in his head?


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> Too late. Have you seen the dents in his head?


:r :r :r


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> ok. I got this one.
> 
> For my wish, surprise me.
> 
> I am out of town, rat bastard, so you will have to wait.


I'm out of town too. Thanks for picking up my wish, rat bastard. :r I'll PM you my addy....


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Bigwaved said:


> ok. I got this one.
> 
> For my wish, surprise me.
> 
> I am out of town, rat bastard, so you will have to wait.


Im on this one!

pm your address JRB( junior rat bastard)!:chk


----------



## BigVito

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Im on this one!
> 
> pm your address JRB( junior rat bastard)!:chk


wish?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

many pardons my fine BOTL's

how about anything ERDM, RyJ, Partagas,Trinidad or hey, whatever ya wanna send?:cb


----------



## macms

Fishbeadtwo said:


> many pardons my fine BOTL's
> 
> how about anything ERDM, RyJ, Partagas,Trinidad or hey, whatever ya wanna send?:cb


Well hell, I've got some "whatever's" 

Send me your addy! 

And my wish...since I'm sending "whatever's", I'd be happy to receive some. :r


----------



## Blueface

macms said:


> Well hell, I've got some "whatever's"
> 
> Send me your addy!
> 
> And my wish...since I'm sending "whatever's", I'd be happy to receive some. :r


My turn to pay back.
I have some whatevers for you.
Send me a PM with addy although I think I have it, just don't remember how I stored it.


----------



## The Professor

Blueface said:


> My turn to pay back.
> I have some whatevers for you.
> Send me a PM with addy although I think I have it, just don't remember how I stored it.


And *your* wish, Carlos?


----------



## Blueface

The Professor said:


> And *your* wish, Carlos?


Crap!!!
I was just granting one in return for the one I was just granted.
Can't figure this thing out.
Never read the rules.:r
No more martinis for me.:r
Let me think about this as my mind is totally blank right now.


----------



## The Professor

Blueface said:


> Let me think about this as my mind is totally blank right now.


I don't know that *time* will help that.


----------



## Blueface

The Professor said:


> I don't know that *time* will help that.


Hate to admit it but 6 minutes have gone by and frankly, still blank.:r


----------



## Blueface

Trying to think of something I haven't had to try out.

How about any of the following:
Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No 1 or 2.
Vegueros Especialers 1 or 2.
Saint Luis Rey Churchill

If not, surprise works well also.

Back to being blank again as seems I enjoy it.


----------



## Bigwaved

Fishbeadtwo said:


> JRB( junior rat bastard)!


LOL. I like it!


----------



## newcigarz

krisko said:


> I'll pick up this one....Monte #2 on the way as soon as you PM your addy!


got my wish today.

3 x Monte #2
2 x Dip #2

Thanks! :tu


----------



## krisko

newcigarz said:


> got my wish today.
> 
> 3 x Monte #2
> 2 x Dip #2
> 
> Thanks! :tu


Enjoy! The Montes have a year and the Dips only about 3 months or so.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Blueface said:


> Trying to think of something I haven't had to try out.
> 
> How about any of the following:
> Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No 1 or 2.
> Vegueros Especialers 1 or 2.
> Saint Luis Rey Churchill
> 
> If not, surprise works well also.
> 
> Back to being blank again as seems I enjoy it.


I can do the Vegueros (not the especiales though...good and aged though), plus some surprises..PM me your addie.:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77

Hmm....lets see....how about for my wish............

Cuaba Salomones
Fundi
Party Serie de 1 or 2
RA Gigantes
Slenderellas
MAGs 46's or (sigh) a Mag 50 (dream)
Upmann #2 or Connossieurs


----------



## burninator

BamaDoc77 said:


> Hmm....lets see....how about for my wish............
> 
> Cuaba Salomones
> Fundi
> Party Serie de 1 or 2
> RA Gigantes
> Slenderellas
> MAGs 46's or (sigh) a Mag 50 (dream)
> Upmann #2 or Connossieurs


Bump


----------



## Mr.Maduro

SD Beerman said:


> Something good, that's all.


In the mail today Larry!!

0307 3330 0000 1363 3447


----------



## krisko

Mr.Maduro said:


> In the mail tomorrow Chris!!


Today I received...

'06 Party Short

'06 Cohiba Robusto

'06 RyJ Churchill

'00 HdM Du Roi

'92 H. Uppman Belvederes

This is huge....thanks very much!:ss:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

krisko said:


> Today I received...
> 
> '06 Party Short
> 
> '06 Cohiba Robusto
> 
> '06 RyJ Churchill
> 
> '00 HdM Du Roi
> 
> '92 H. Uppman Belvederes
> 
> This is huge....thanks very much!:ss:tu


I'm glad they made it safely! The Belvederes is machine made, but real tasty! The HdM du Roi is very very good right now!! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Headed to JRB, thats you Bigwaved....:cb

DC # 0306 0320 0002 3490 1830 :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Received my wish from SD Beerman today...

'?? Trinidad Fundadore
'98 Montecristo Especial
'01 Cohiba Lancero (my wish) 
'02 La Gloria Cubana Medaille D-Or No.2
'07 H. Upmann PC

All I can say is wow!! Above and beyond!! :dr

I hope you enjoy the sticks I sent you at least half as much as I'm loving these!! :tu


----------



## burninator

BamaDoc77 said:


> Hmm....lets see....how about for my wish............
> 
> Cuaba Salomones
> Fundi
> Party Serie de 1 or 2
> RA Gigantes
> Slenderellas
> MAGs 46's or (sigh) a Mag 50 (dream)
> Upmann #2 or Connossieurs


Anybody got something for the Doc?


----------



## The Professor

vstrommark said:


> Wha? Who? Me? Bummer, I recently converted to cremosas. But if I must
> 
> Cuaba Diadema
> HdM Le Hoyo Du Depute
> Coronas Juan Lopez
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos or Medaille D'OR (2 or 3)
> Cohiba Espendido or Lanceros
> 
> But what I really want is world peace :chk


This is going out in tomorrow's mail, which means you should have it Friday. For the record: paybacks are a b!tch ... and so am I. :gn  :chk


----------



## BigVito

burninator said:


> Anybody got something for the Doc?


two aspirins and call me in the morning


----------



## The Pict

muziq said:


> Expanding:
> 
> *RA 898
> *Cohiba Coronas Especiale
> *H Upmann Monarch
> *Any Punch tubos
> *Any Monte tubos


Out today UPS 2 day #1Z F79 90E 02 5170 9165


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> For the record: paybacks are a b!tch ... and so am I. :gn  :chk


Tell me sumthin' I don't know.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> This is going out in tomorrow's mail, which means you should have it Friday. For the record: paybacks are a b!tch ... and so am I. :gn  :chk


:r you are a b!tch


----------



## muziq

Blueface said:


> I therefore leave it to anything smoking very good right now.
> Only thing that would stand out right now would be a La Gloria Medaille d'Or, any of them.
> I have only had the Medaille d'Or #3.


Carlos, it went out this morning: 0483 5970 0210 2908 6963. Sorry for the big delay. Been a rough couple of days.


----------



## muziq

The Pict said:


> Out today UPS 2 day #1Z F79 90E 02 5170 9165


Much appreciated!


----------



## SD Beerman

Thank you Tony. Got my package today.

RA Estupendos (my wish)Asian release
SCDLH Mercaderes
07 Cuaba Traditonales
07 Cohiba Exquisito......Yum
00 Belinda belvedere



Thanks alot Newcigarz


----------



## icehog3

BamaDoc77 said:


> Hmm....lets see....how about for my wish............
> 
> Cuaba Salomones
> Fundi
> Party Serie de 1 or 2
> RA Gigantes
> Slenderellas
> MAGs 46's or (sigh) a Mag 50 (dream)
> Upmann #2 or Connossieurs


Bump.


----------



## BamaDoc77

icehog3 said:


> Bump.


Thanks Icehog..............

how abouy ANYTHING from ANYBODY...2 days is long enough:r:r:r


----------



## Bigwaved

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Headed to JRB, thats you Bigwaved....:cb
> 
> DC # 0306 0320 0002 3490 1830 :ss


Gracias, amigo.


----------



## Ms. Detroit

BamaDoc77 said:


> Thanks Icehog..............
> 
> how abouy ANYTHING from ANYBODY...2 days is long enough:r:r:r


I've got you covered:chk


----------



## The Professor

Ms. Detroit said:


> I've got you covered:chk


Make your wish.


----------



## Ms. Detroit

BamaDoc77 said:


> Thanks Icehog..............
> 
> how abouy ANYTHING from ANYBODY...2 days is long enough:r:r:r





Ms. Detroit said:


> I've got you covered:chk


For my wish I would like 
any trinadad
rass
bolivar corona extra (or any other bolivar)
Punch #12
any hoyo's

I'll add to the list if I need to as to not hold up the wish list.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Well, well, well, we must know the same people (SMILE)..THANK YOU MS DETROIT!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Make your wish.


Get on her (not literally) I told her D. I told her you would be on it like white on rice. Im working with her still



Ms. Detroit said:


> For my wish I would like
> any trinadad
> rass
> bolivar corona extra (or any other bolivar)
> Punch #12
> any hoyo's
> 
> I'll add to the list if I need to as to not hold up the wish list.


Ok lets save some money on shipping I got your covered on this one. *Send me your addy*
For my wish:

BOLIVAR IMMENSAS
BOLIVAR CORONAS GIGANTES
BOLIVAR CORONAS EXTRA
BOLIVAR GOLD MEDAL or Black Prince
ANY COHIBA 
ANY H. UPMAN
ANY POR LARRANAGA
ANY QUAI DORSAY 
ANY SAN CRISTOBAL

Lets see where this will get me


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Get on her (not literally) I told her D. I told her you would be on it like white on rice. Im working with her still
> 
> Ok lets save some money on shipping I got your covered on this one. *Send me your addy*
> For my wish:
> 
> BOLIVAR IMMENSAS
> BOLIVAR CORONAS GIGANTES
> BOLIVAR CORONAS EXTRA
> BOLIVAR GOLD MEDAL or Black Prince
> ANY COHIBA
> ANY H. UPMAN
> ANY POR LARRANAGA
> ANY QUAI DORSAY
> ANY SAN CRISTOBAL
> 
> Lets see where this will get me


great  this thread is gonna be like a Cadillac in mud


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> great  this thread is gonna be like a Cadillac in mud


Hey Professor dont play small talk in this thread So is this your way of saying you got me covered on this1 Dont worrie Pro I got your back:tu:ss


----------



## BamaDoc77

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Professor dont play small talk in this thread So is this your way of saying you got me covered on this1 Dont worrie Pro I got your back:tu:ss


you have his "back"?????????? thats only 1 out of 5 booker, you know better....................sorry ppl, inside joke


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Professor dont play small talk in this thread So is this your way of saying you got me covered on this1 Dont worrie Pro I got your back:tu:ss


 remind not to talk smack to booker


----------



## BigVito

BamaDoc77 said:


> you have his "back"?????????? thats only 1 out of 5 booker, you know better....................sorry ppl, inside joke


please try and keep it there :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BamaDoc77 said:


> you have his "back"?????????? thats only 1 out of 5 booker, you know better....................sorry ppl, inside joke


:rYes Sir U R Right. 357


----------



## The Professor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Professor *dont play small talk in this thread* So is this your way of saying you got me covered on this1 Dont worrie Pro I got your back:tu:ss


Small talk, eh??? :bx



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Get on her (not literally) I told her D. I told her you would be on it like white on rice. Im working with her still
> 
> Ok lets save some money on shipping I got your covered on this one. *Send me your addy*
> For my wish:
> 
> BOLIVAR IMMENSAS
> BOLIVAR CORONAS GIGANTES
> *BOLIVAR CORONAS EXTRA*
> BOLIVAR GOLD MEDAL or Black Prince
> ANY COHIBA
> ANY H. UPMAN
> ANY POR LARRANAGA
> *ANY QUAI DORSAY*
> ANY SAN CRISTOBAL
> 
> *Lets see where this will get me*


It'll get you in a heap of trouble. I'll handle this. PM me your addy and I'll get them off tomorrow.

As for my wish....

I'd like some VRs that are smoking well ... and/or a CoRo that's smoking well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Small talk, eh??? :bx
> 
> It'll get you in a heap of trouble. I'll handle this. PM me your addy and I'll get them off tomorrow.
> 
> As for my wish....
> 
> I'd like some VRs that are smoking well ... and/or a CoRo that's smoking well.


Thx u my good Sir, pm sent with Addy:tu


----------



## The Pict

The Professor said:


> I sent a few of these and some friends (ok ... hookers, but they prefer "escorts") to you. They should arrive on Friday.
> 
> USPS DC#: 0414 0987 4420 0304 6752


Received yesterday in good shape Professor, thank you. Unless I miss my guess I found a La Gloria Cubana Me'daille d'Or #4, an H. Upman Magnum 46, a Punch Ninfas, a Punch RS 12, and two little Punch Magaritas. Yummy!:ss


----------



## The Professor

The Pict said:


> Received yesterday in good shape Professor, thank you. Unless I miss my guess I found a La Gloria Cubana Me'daille d'Or #4, an H. Upman Magnum 46, a Punch Ninfas, a Punch RS 12, and two little Punch Magaritas. Yummy!:ss


yup ... I thought I wrote the dates and stuff on the bag; but in case I didn't:

02 MdO 4
03 Ninfa
06 Mag 46
98 Punch RS12
93 Punch Margaritas

Enjoy!!! :tu


----------



## The Professor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thx u my good Sir, pm sent with Addy:tu


DCN: 0306 0320 0001 1724 8021


----------



## The Professor

vstrommark said:


> Wha? Who? Me? Bummer, I recently converted to cremosas. But if I must
> 
> Cuaba Diadema
> HdM Le Hoyo Du Depute
> Coronas Juan Lopez
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos or Medaille D'OR (2 or 3)
> Cohiba Espendido or Lanceros
> 
> But what I really want is world peace :chk


Here you go. Prepare to meet your doom....

DCN: 0306 0320 0001 1724 8014


----------



## The Professor

Just bumping and adding to my wish.


VRs (any) 
CoRo
Upmann #2
Cohiba Coronas Especial
Monte Especial #2

With all of these, I'm most interested that they're smoking well. Age is relevant only insofar as it usually (but not always) means the cigar tastes better to me. A good example of that not being the case, though, is the SigII Tubo ... which I think is smoking better from 07 than 06 at the moment.


----------



## vstrommark

The Professor said:


> Here you go. Prepare to meet your doom....
> 
> DCN: 0306 0320 0001 1724 8014


I am so moving to Canada tomorrow


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Here you go. Prepare to meet your doom....
> 
> DCN: 0306 0320 0001 1724 8014


:tu


----------



## newcigarz

SD Beerman said:


> Thank you Tony. Got my package today.
> 
> RA Estupendos (my wish)Asian release
> SCDLH Mercaderes
> 07 Cuaba Traditonales
> 07 Cohiba Exquisito......Yum
> 00 Belinda belvedere
> 
> Thanks alot Newcigarz


Glad you got them. Enjoy! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Morning bump for the Professor!


----------



## Blueface

macms said:


> Well hell, I've got some "whatever's"
> 
> Send me your addy!
> 
> And my wish...since I'm sending "whatever's", I'd be happy to receive some. :r


Forgot to post DC#.
Per my PM to you, yours has gone out in two parts.

Part 1
0305 0830 0004 2303 3932 - already on it's way. Shipped via their machine according to my son so it will likely not show up on tracking. Seems when I use that machine, never does.

Part 2
0305 0830 0004 2303 3949 - on the way to P.O. now.

If anyone is wondering why two parts, ask my "I have my life on my mind and don't listen very well unless she is wearing a bikini and wants to go to bed with me" son. I should charge him for the extra postage but he can't even pay his insurance for his car now so good luck to me.:r


----------



## croatan

Blueface said:


> If anyone is wondering why two parts, ask my "I have my life on my mind and don't listen very well unless she is wearing a bikini and wants to go to bed with me" son. I should charge him for the extra postage but he can't even pay his insurance for his car now so good luck to me.:r


Apple doesn't fall far from the tree, huh?


----------



## The Professor

Just bumping and adding to my wish.


VRs (any) 
CoRo
Upmann #2
Cohiba Coronas Especial
Monte Especial #2 (not a regular Monte #2)
Partagas 898 Unvarnished
RA 898

With all of these, I'm most interested that they're smoking well. Age is relevant only insofar as it usually (but not always) means the cigar tastes better to me. A good example of that not being the case, though, is the SigII Tubo ... which I think is smoking better from 07 than 06 at the moment.


----------



## Blueface

Just got back from the Post Office to find a package from Heath.
Can't say enough about him and this whole forum in general.
Four of the five are sticks I have never had that I can recall.
One (Cohiba), I did but never this aged.
Thanks for humbling me with stuff way out of my league at this particular moment in my life.

'00 Punch RS12 (ironically was reading Gerry's post on them and was looking to see if I could get some.
'02 LGC Med d'O #2
'01 LGC Med d'O #1
'01 Siglo V
'02 JL PC

Can't wait to light up.

P.S.
Was just thinking out loud and laughing.
If you add up the list of years for the aforementioned cigars, that will equal the majority of my stuff ('06).:r


----------



## Blueface

croatan said:


> Apple doesn't fall far from the tree, huh?


:r
No need to wonder where he got it from.


----------



## Bigwaved

I received the package from Charlie today. It is still a surprise since I haven't opened it as of yet. Thanks in advance, C.


----------



## vstrommark

Bigwaved said:


> I received the package from Charlie today. It is still a surprise since I haven't opened it as of yet. Thanks in advance, C.


and he said that I couldn't guess who he was sending to. ha! :tu

Dokk's MAW/PIF package should arrive here tomorrow. Friday night herf?


----------



## Bigwaved

vstrommark said:


> and he said that I couldn't guess who he was sending to. ha! :tu
> 
> Dokk's MAW/PIF package should arrive here tomorrow. Friday night herf?


No, Monday, bonehead! Did you not get the Stumptown memo?


----------



## vstrommark

Bigwaved said:


> No, Monday, bonehead! Did you not get the Stumptown memo?


doh! Off to check now.


----------



## muziq

Received a very nice wish from Chip, The Pict:

*'01 H U Monarchs (my first)
*'99 Punch Churchill
*'98 Lusi

Very nice, and I'm looking forward to snorking all of 'em!:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

My MAW from Fred arrived today, a couple of newbies for me to try out!

07 HDM Epi #2:dr
06 Parti MF:cb
07 Punch corona
07 JL PC:tu
07 Boli PC :ss

many thanks Fred!


----------



## bobarian

The Professor said:


> Just bumping and adding to my wish.
> 
> VRs (any)
> CoRo
> Upmann #2
> Cohiba Coronas Especial
> Monte Especial #2 (not a regular Monte #2)
> Partagas 898 Unvarnished
> RA 898
> 
> With all of these, I'm most interested that they're smoking well. Age is relevant only insofar as it usually (but not always) means the cigar tastes better to me. A good example of that not being the case, though, is the SigII Tubo ... which I think is smoking better from 07 than 06 at the moment.


New page bump!:tu


----------



## vstrommark

The Professor said:


> Here you go. Prepare to meet your doom....
> 
> DCN: 0306 0320 0001 1724 8014


 Label/Receipt Number: 0306 0320 0001 1724 8014
Status: Reject / Tossed in the dumpster

Your item was destroyed at 6:04 AM on May 30, 2008 in PORTLAND, OR 97007. USPS does not deliver dog rockets. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## The Professor

vstrommark said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0306 0320 0001 1724 8014
> Status: Reject / Tossed in the dumpster
> 
> Your item was destroyed at 6:04 AM on May 30, 2008 in PORTLAND, OR 97007. USPS does not deliver dog rockets. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


laff it up, funny boy.... it'll be your last. :gn


----------



## vstrommark

The Professor said:


> laff it up, funny boy.... it'll be your last. :gn


Holy crap Batman, you weren't kidding.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1678139


----------



## SD Beerman

received my package from Mr Maduro

A lovely selection from Punch
00 RS #11
00 RS #12
06 SuperFino ( italian release )
07 Super Robusto ( Asian Release )
07 SS #1

Thank you sir, I can't wait to dive in.


----------



## macms

vstrommark said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0306 0320 0001 1724 8014
> Status: Reject / Tossed in the dumpster
> 
> Your item was destroyed at 6:04 AM on May 30, 2008 in PORTLAND, OR 97007. USPS does not deliver dog rockets. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


That is funny as hell!! :r:r:r


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> Just bumping and adding to my wish.
> 
> VRs (any)
> CoRo
> Upmann #2
> Cohiba Coronas Especial
> Monte Especial #2 (not a regular Monte #2)
> *Partagas 898 Unvarnished*
> RA 898
> 
> With all of these, I'm most interested that they're smoking well. Age is relevant only insofar as it usually (but not always) means the cigar tastes better to me. A good example of that not being the case, though, is the SigII Tubo ... which I think is smoking better from 07 than 06 at the moment.


I thought I gave you a '98 898 U last time I saw you, but peh, I'm feeble minded and much of my IQ went with my hair. I can match a '98 up with some other stuff and get it out if that works for you.


----------



## BamaDoc77

ResIpsa said:


> I thought I gave you a '98 898 U last time I saw you, but peh, I'm feeble minded and much of my IQ went with my hair. I can match a '98 up with some other stuff and get it out if that works for you.


Then U are up mi amigo!


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> I thought I gave you a '98 898 U last time I saw you, but peh, I'm feeble minded and much of my IQ went with my hair. I can match a '98 up with some other stuff and get it out if that works for you.


Sh!t ... you might have. :r

Either way, I'd welcome anything from you, Vic. :tu

Thanks, brother!!!


----------



## ResIpsa

BamaDoc77 said:


> Then U are up mi amigo!


I think I'll pass my wish, to a man who's feeling sad......

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159335

Calling Gerry.......


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> Sh!t ... you might have. :r
> 
> Either way, I'd welcome anything from you, Vic. :tu
> 
> Thanks, brother!!!


cool beans....addy please, given my feeblemindedness I don't remember if I have the new one:r


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> I think I'll pass my wish, to a man who's feeling sad......
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159335
> 
> Calling Gerry.......


That may be an exercise in futility. :r


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> That may be an exercise in futility. :r


That will cheer him up, eh...:r


----------



## zemekone

Are you serious?hmmm... this may take some time, ill figure it out... By the time I get home...


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> Are you serious?hmmm... this may take some time, ill figure it out... By the time I get home...


slacker!


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> slacker!


he has to seek consultation.

"mirror, mirror on the wall...."


----------



## Mr.Maduro

SD Beerman said:


> received my package from Mr Maduro
> 
> A lovely selection from Punch
> 00 RS #11
> 00 RS #12
> 06 SuperFino ( italian release )
> 07 Super Robusto ( Asian Release )
> 07 SS #1
> 
> Thank you sir, I can't wait to dive in.


Glad they made it!! Enjoy!! :ss


----------



## burninator

The Professor said:


> he has to seek consultation.
> 
> "mirror, mirror on the wall...."


I just hope he asks for Swishers. Bout time I was able to grant a wish around here. :chk


----------



## icehog3

zemekone said:


> Are you serious?hmmm... this may take some time, ill figure it out... By the time I get home...


Just make a freaking wish, Unicorn Boy!

 :r :r


----------



## zemekone

for all you guys who know how i feel about this thread, but it was a great gesture... thank you Vic! 

i always have to put:
H. Upmann #4

H. Upmann #3
H. Upmann #1
H. Upmann Mag 46 with age
any RA regional...
any churchill or DC with age smoking good...


----------



## newcigarz

zemekone said:


> for all you guys who know how i feel about this thread, but it was a great gesture... thank you Vic!
> 
> i always have to put:
> H. Upmann #4
> 
> H. Upmann #3
> H. Upmann #1
> H. Upmann Mag 46 with age
> any *RA regional...*
> any churchill or DC with age smoking good...


I would be my pleasure to pick this up. PM your addy.

As for me. I would like any EL that is smoking good.


----------



## zemekone

thank you sir...


----------



## newcigarz

zemekone said:


> thank you sir...


DC # 0307 1790 0000 2244 4380 Enjoy!


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> As for me. I would like *any EL that is smoking good*.


Adding :
Cuaba Distinguidos
Cuaba Diademas
Cuaba Salomones
Ramon Allones 898


----------



## burninator

newcigarz said:


> Adding :
> Cuaba Distinguidos
> Cuaba Diademas
> Cuaba Salomones
> Ramon Allones 898


Bump for Tony!


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> Adding :
> Cuaba Distinguidos
> Cuaba Diademas
> Cuaba Salomones
> Ramon Allones 898


Alright ... since no one else is really trying to pick this up, I'll get you. I swear, though, this is my last time in this thread for a while.  I feel like I've been a bit *too active* in here lately.... :chk

Send my your snailer, brother, and I'll hook you up. :tu

As for my wish ... everyone is just gonna have to hold onto their skirts because I'm going to think about it for a couple of hours.


----------



## burninator

tic toc, herr dokk


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> I swear, though, this is my last time in this thread for a while.  I feel like I've been a bit *too active* in here lately.... :chk
> 
> Send my your snailer, brother, and I'll hook you up. :tu


Thanks Prof. I think I know what you mean.

Addy Sent :tu


----------



## The Professor

burninator said:


> tic toc, herr dokk


Just for that ... I'm gonna make you wait even longer. :tg


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Just for that ... I'm gonna make you wait even longer. :tg


----------



## zemekone

burninator said:


> tic toc, herr dokk


wow seriously?

40 min, no wish and you get impatient?

its not fast food, you cant have it your way right away...


----------



## burninator

zemekone said:


> wow seriously?
> 
> 40 min, no wish and you get impatient?
> 
> its not fast food, you cant have it your way right away...


Seriously? No, not at all.

It's tough to antagonize someone while waiting patiently.


----------



## zemekone

fair enuff...


----------



## BigVito

whats his wish???


----------



## burninator

BigVito said:


> whats his wish???


Nobody knows....he's dragging ass! :r


----------



## Blueface

Got my package from BamaDoc yesterday.

'06 Boli (Coronas Junior?)
'02 Boli Corona
'03 LFdC PC
'99 Sancho Non Plus
'07 Cohiba Secretos Maduro

Very much thanks.
I know it is not the original wish but you came through with four out of five I have not had.
I look forward to them and again, my sincere thanks.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


>


Oh ... well if I would have known "moderator kitteh" was going to get involved, I would have made my wish earlier. Seriously though, I had to eat dinner and do some work (that think I occasionally do to get paid). That said, on to my wish....

Let's start things off asking for a *RAG with age*.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

It took 2 whole hours to come up with a one cigar wish.........? :mn

just kidding Dokk. Wish I had one so I could put a smile on your kisser!


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Oh ... well if I would have known "moderator kitteh" was going to get involved, I would have made my wish earlier. Seriously though, I had to eat dinner and do some work (that think I occasionally do to get paid). That said, on to my wish....
> 
> Let's start things off asking for a *RAG with age*.


Define "age".


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Define "age".


Hmmmm....

Let's say 2003 or older.


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Let's say 2003 or older.





The Professor said:


> are you stalking me?


Damn.


----------



## zemekone

ok im done with this thread... 


hi peter... sorry for the thread jack carry on...


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> ok im done with this thread...


Me, too.


zemekone said:


> hi peter... sorry for the thread jack carry on...


No apology needed, bro.


----------



## BigVito

I can look in the garage, I'm sure we have some old rags in there


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Care to expand your wish a little Dokk?


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Care to expand your wish a little Dokk?


It's only been a couple of hours. I'll let it sit overnight and add tomorrow if necessary....


----------



## macms

*Received my "Whatevers" MAW from Carlos* 

05 ERDM Choix
07 RyJ Mille Fleur
06 RyJ Coronitas En Cedro
06 RASS
06 Boly Inmensas
07 SP Corona

Thank you Carlos! Very generous and great selections. I've never smoked a Cedro and I'm looking forward to enjoying this one. :tu

Thanks again, Fred


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> It's only been a couple of hours. I'll let it sit overnight and add tomorrow if necessary....


let it sit and I send these


----------



## The Professor

The Professor said:


> Oh ... well if I would have known "moderator kitteh" was going to get involved, I would have made my wish earlier. Seriously though, I had to eat dinner and do some work (that think I occasionally do to get paid). That said, on to my wish....
> 
> Let's start things off asking for a *RAG with age*.


OK ... let's add something else and see what happens:

2003 or older RAG (that's smoking well)
2003 or older Cohiba (that's smoking well)


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> OK ... let's add something else and see what happens:
> 
> 2003 or older RAG (that's smoking well)
> 2003 or older Cohiba (that's smoking well)


Sorry. I only have cigars that smoke like crap.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> Sorry. I only have cigars that smoke like crap.


:r and mine are 2004 or newer


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Sorry. I only have cigars that smoke like crap.


:r

Too funny, Peter. What I meant was that sometimes those 03s, for example, are still a bit young on the palate. I want to be able to smoke them soon after getting them is all I mean. :tg :r


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> :r
> 
> Too funny, Peter. What I meant was that sometimes those 03s, for example, are still a bit young on the palate. I want to be able to smoke them soon after getting them is all I mean. :tg :r


I know what you meant. But thanks for explaining to those of us that are part of the uneducated masses. 

And if you think THAT was funny, go look at the Banter thread. :r I crack myself up. :r


----------



## BamaDoc77

Got my end from Ms. Detroit today.
RASS 06 
JLP Corona (?)
(2) 07 Hoyo de Dieux
Punch RS 11

THANKS!!! and tell Booker to go do his chicken dance.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> I know what you meant. But thanks for explaining to those of us that are part of the *unwashed* masses.


You're DEFINITELY part of the UNWASHED masses, Peter. :chk


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> Adding :
> Cuaba Distinguidos
> Cuaba Diademas
> Cuaba Salomones
> Ramon Allones 898


Went out today, Bro.

0306 0320 0001 1724 8861


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> Went out today, Bro.
> 
> 0306 0320 0001 1724 8861


:tu Thanks!


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> ok. I got this one.
> 
> For my wish, surprise me.
> 
> I am out of town, rat bastard, so you will have to wait.


Got this one from Dave's midgets today(ish):

01 898
06 BPC
07 Choix
99 RS11
?? Chicos x 2

Thanks for the nice assortment of stuff, Davey Wavey.


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> Got this one from Dave's midgets today(ish):
> 
> 01 898
> 06 BPC
> 07 Choix
> 99 RS11
> ?? Chicos x 2
> 
> Thanks for the nice assortment of stuff, Davey Wavey.


hmmm...I would have to go diggin' in my humi to check the chicos (??) You are out of luck there, rat bastard. Make something up.  Or, get lucky and call me somethime at the same time I am rearranging it. :r


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> hmmm...I would have to go diggin' in my humi to check the chicos (??) You are out of luck there, rat bastard. Make something up.  Or, get lucky and call me somethime at the same time I am rearranging it. :r


I'll do my best to get lucky with you, D-B.  :chk

Thanks again!!! :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> I'll do my best to get lucky with you, D-B.  :chk
> 
> Thanks again!!! :tu


That just sounds wrong...


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> That just sounds wrong...


But how can something that's so right sound so wrong???


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> I'll do my best to get lucky with you, D-B.  :chk
> 
> Thanks again!!! :tu





Bigwaved said:


> That just sounds wrong...





The Professor said:


> But how can something that's so right sound so wrong???


Get a room!


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Get a room!


We'll just use yours at the next herf!


----------



## The Pict

Note to self: no more puff puff passes with Bigwaved.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> Get a room!


why? so you can peep thru the key hole?


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> We'll just use yours at the next herf!


he has cameras :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

BigVito said:


> he has cameras :tu


you just want tot see my hoodie...


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> you just want tot see my hoodie...


if by "hoodie" you mean "nipple" then yes ... he wants to see your hoodie.


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> you just want tot see my hoodie...


ooh la la :r


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> We'll just use yours at the next herf!


The "next herf" is SoCal 9 and my room is home. 
Besides, you won't even BE at the next herf. So :tg and :fu


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> if by "hoodie" you mean "nipple" then yes ... he wants to see your hoodie.


:r that will be my next wish, a Cuban nipple


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> The "next herf" is SoCal 9 and my room is home.
> Besides, you won't even BE at the next herf. So :tg and :fu


----------



## ResIpsa

the wishes in this room have taken a disturbing turn for the worse.....

Herr Doktorr, your wish will leave NY tomorrow, along with Tom's cigars and some other assorted obligations. 

not making any excuses, but totaled my car a few days ago and insurance issues are taking all of my energy.

I know, "blah blah blah.......send the f'ing cigars," :r:r:r


----------



## burninator

What's the current wish? TP still up?


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


>


Don't worry, I'll take pictures, put them on a CD/DVD and mail them to you (no. wait. i'll mail them to someone else to give to you. :tg)


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> not making any excuses, but totaled my car a few days ago and insurance issues are taking all of my energy.


Sorry to hear that, Vic.
If you need anything, give me a holler.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Sorry to hear that, Vic.
> If you need anything, give me a holler.


Me too.

Most importantly, are you OK???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Me too.
> 
> *Most importantly, are you OK*???


:tpd: Hope your ok Vic


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Sorry to hear that, Vic.
> If you need anything, give me a holler.





The Professor said:


> Me too.
> 
> Most importantly, are you OK???


I'm fine guys thanks. Bumps and bruises. The Resipsamobile won't be going anywhere anytime again though :


----------



## ResIpsa

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd: Hope your ok Vic


thanks Booker. Sorry, those pics wound up being huge, don't mean to threadjack, carry on


----------



## BigVito

bleach?? you a "cleaner"


----------



## ResIpsa

BigVito said:


> bleach?? you a "cleaner"


Nope, I'm a "fixer"...ask BWDave:tu


----------



## bobarian

The Professor said:


> OK ... let's add something else and see what happens:
> 
> 2003 or older RAG (that's smoking well)
> 2003 or older Cohiba (that's smoking well)


Bump for Darrel! :tu


----------



## BigVito

ResIpsa said:


> Nope, I'm a "fixer"...ask BWDave:tu


I'm afraid if I do, he will ask to see my hoodie


----------



## newcigarz

ResIpsa said:


> I'm fine guys thanks. Bumps and bruises. The Resipsamobile won't be going anywhere anytime again though :


Sorry to hear about your car, but glad you are ok Vic.


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> Sorry to hear about your car, but glad you are ok Vic.


:tpd:

Ditto.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

It'll get you in a heap of trouble. I'll handle this. PM me your addy and I'll get them off tomorrow.[/QUOTE]and did u:chk

07 Boil Tubo #3
98 Punch RS #12 (and yes I did share, we just smoked it:dr)
98 Boil CE
01 QDO Corana Claro
06 Rass (she's trying to smoke but I wont let her)

Thxs D Man for the smokes.:tu


----------



## The Professor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> and did u:chk
> 
> 07 Boil Tubo #3
> 98 Punch RS #12 (and yes I did share, we just smoked it:dr)
> 98 Boil CE
> 01 ODO Corana Claro
> 06 Rass (she's trying to smoke but I wont let her)
> 
> Thxs D Man for the smokes.:tu


hope you enjoy, Booker. :tu as for the RASS ... why don't you "trade" her for something you want.  :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> hope you enjoy, Booker. :tu as for the RASS ... *why don't you "trade" her for something you want*.  :chk


Im already getting that (all the time):hn:hn


----------



## zemekone

recieved my package and in truely gorillas cant count fashion i get:

RA Estupenso (my wish)
01 SP Corona
01 QdO Corona
00 Punch Black Prince
07 Cohiba Exquisito (pretty curious about this)

thank you tony...


----------



## The Professor

zemekone said:


> recieved my package and in truely gorillas cant count fashion i get:
> 
> RA Estupenso (my wish)
> 01 SP Corona
> 01 QdO Corona
> 00 Punch Black Prince
> 07 Cohiba Exquisito (pretty curious about this)
> 
> thank you tony...












of course, you'll have to smoke it to find out.


----------



## newcigarz

zemekone said:


> recieved my package and in truely gorillas cant count fashion i get:
> 
> RA Estupenso (my wish)
> 01 SP Corona
> 01 QdO Corona
> 00 Punch Black Prince
> 07 Cohiba Exquisito (pretty curious about this)
> 
> thank you tony...


I hope you liked the selection. Curious what you think of that one also :tu


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> OK ... let's add something else and see what happens:
> 
> 2003 or older RAG (that's smoking well)
> 2003 or older Cohiba (that's smoking well)


Bump for Dokk's wish after 3 pages of threadjacks. :r


----------



## The Professor

I'm impressed with everyone's patience. :tu Let's add something else and see what happens:

2003 or older RAG (that's smoking well)
2003 or older Cohiba (that's smoking well)
2001 or older Upmann #2


----------



## ir13

thought i had a 00 upmann number 2 but it was a monarch. O well.


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> I'm impressed with everyone's patience. :tu Let's add something else and see what happens:
> 
> 2003 or older RAG (that's smoking well)
> 2003 or older Cohiba (that's smoking well)
> 2001 or older Upmann #2


Bump for Dokk....If I had any of these, they would be yours Dokk.


----------



## joed

The Professor said:


> I'm impressed with everyone's patience. :tu Let's add something else and see what happens:
> 
> 2003 or older RAG (that's smoking well)
> 2003 or older Cohiba (that's smoking well)
> 2001 or older Upmann #2


I have a couple of Cohiba Siglo IIs that are older than 2003 -so I can do this one.

Me - I'd like to have a 2003 Boli PC


----------



## The Professor

joed said:


> I have a couple of Cohiba Siglo IIs that are older than 2003 -so I can do this one.
> 
> Me - I'd like to have a 2003 Boli PC


You're the man, Joe. Thanks!  :tu


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> Went out today, Bro.
> 
> 0306 0320 0001 1724 8861


Got My wish today from The Professor. OMG what a selection!:dr:dr:dr

1 - '06 Cuaba Distinguidos ( the wish)
1 - '98 Punch Royal Selection No. 12
1 - '02 La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 4
1 - '99 Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Roi
1 - '07 Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 3

Simply Awesome! Thanks Darrel! :tu


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> Got My wish today from The Professor. OMG what a selection!:dr:dr:dr
> 
> 1 - '06 Cuaba Distinguidos ( the wish)
> 1 - '98 Punch Royal Selection No. 12
> 1 - '02 La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 4
> 1 - '99 Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Roi
> 1 - '07 Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 3
> 
> Simply Awesome! Thanks Darrel! :tu


I hope some of those others are new to you, too. Enjoy, bro. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

joed said:


> I have a couple of Cohiba Siglo IIs that are older than 2003 -so I can do this one.
> 
> Me - I'd like to have a 2003 Boli PC


I may have this specific one. I will check when I get home from work. If someone else can grant this before I can verify, go ahead.


----------



## Bigwaved

joed said:


> I have a couple of Cohiba Siglo IIs that are older than 2003 -so I can do this one.
> 
> Me - I'd like to have a 2003 Boli PC





Bigwaved said:


> I may have this specific one. I will check when I get home from work. If someone else can grant this before I can verify, go ahead.


Ok, Joe. I do have what you are requesting. I need too step away for something. I will be back in a while to post a wish.


----------



## joed

joed said:


> I have a couple of Cohiba Siglo IIs that are older than 2003 -so I can do this one.
> 
> Me - I'd like to have a 2003 Boli PC


Well - been thinking about this for a bit and changed my mind.

I wish that someone would send a good cuban cigar to IHT - he needs it.

That's my wish - remind that frosty SOB that he really does like to smoke good cigars.


----------



## burninator

joed said:


> Well - been thinking about this for a bit and changed my mind.
> 
> I wish that someone would send a good cuban cigar to IHT - he needs it.
> 
> That's my wish - remind that frosty SOB that he really does like to smoke good cigars.


I think maybe your original wish has already been granted.


----------



## Bigwaved

joed said:


> Well - been thinking about this for a bit and changed my mind.
> 
> I wish that someone would send a good cuban cigar to IHT - he needs it.
> 
> That's my wish - remind that frosty SOB that he really does like to smoke good cigars.





burninator said:


> I think maybe your original wish has already been granted.


I am ok with Joe changing his mind. No worries.


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> I am ok with Joe changing his mind. No worries.


so is this wish still open???


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> so is this wish still open???


it is


----------



## Bigwaved

joed said:


> Well - been thinking about this for a bit and changed my mind.
> 
> I wish that someone would send a good cuban cigar to IHT - he needs it.
> 
> That's my wish - remind that frosty SOB that he really does like to smoke good cigars.


bumped to the end


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

So does anybody know what IHT likes......


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> So does anybody know what IHT likes......


Fighting Cocks, Grape Swishers, and Cremosas. :tu


----------



## BigVito

Fishbeadtwo said:


> So does anybody know what IHT likes......


pipes :r


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Fighting Cocks, Grape Swishers, and Cremosas. :tu


hush


----------



## joed

Fishbeadtwo said:


> So does anybody know what IHT likes......


I think he was a fan of the party shorts or any other demi-corona that's smoking well.

Thanks Dave for the the thought and sorry if I screwed things up a bit.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Hey now, I heard they both like the same stuff.........:tu


----------



## BigVito

joed said:


> I think he was a fan of the party shorts or any other demi-corona that's smoking well.
> 
> Thanks Dave for the the thought and sorry if I screwed things up a bit.


would that Boli PC be close??


----------



## Bigwaved

joed said:


> Thanks Dave for the the thought and sorry if I screwed things up a bit.


You did nothing of the sort.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

hmmmm, since IHT is not around this thread, perhaps a group contribution(of his preferred stix) would be cool? then we could just pick some random guy(JRB) to be up again.....


----------



## zemekone

or i can be up again... stupid thread :tu


----------



## BigVito

zemekone said:


> or i can be up again... stupid thread :tu


:r:r I second this motion


----------



## rack04

zemekone said:


> or i can be up again... stupid thread :tu


Rampant Trolling? :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

zemekone said:


> or i can be up again... stupid thread :tu


or NOT! :r


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> hmmmm, since IHT is not around this thread, perhaps a group contribution(of his preferred stix) would be cool? then we could just pick some random guy(JRB) to be up again.....


your logic is backward, bro. whoever fulfills the wish will be up for making one of their own....  :tu


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> your logic is backward, bro. whoever fulfills the wish will be up for making one of their own....  :tu


with some slight tweaking if he grants the wish, he may pass it on to jrb.


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> with some slight tweaking if he grants the wish, he may pass it on to jrb.


Sure; someone who grants a wish can pass it. So let's get back on track....

*JoeD's wish was for someone to send IHT some good cigars.*


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

just trying to get some stix to IHT in a bomb kinda way..... It seems as though the CCMAW is kinda narrowed down to a small group.....I'll throw 2 stix and the group can add to it and then the group can draw straws or pick someone at random to be up..


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> just trying to get some stix to IHT in a bomb kinda way..... It seems as though the CCMAW is kinda narrowed down to a small group.....I'll throw 2 stix and the group can add to it and then the group can draw straws or pick someone at random to be up..


IMHO, that's getting complicated. Why not just grant the wish, and pass to someone? You can draw their name however you want....


----------



## NCRadioMan

The Professor said:


> Sure; someone who grants a wish can pass it. So let's get back on track....
> 
> *JoeD's wish was for someone to send IHT some good cigars.*


I know what he would like and I would like to send him a few. If it's alright with yous guys.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> IMHO, that's getting complicated. Why not just grant the wish, and pass to someone? You can draw their name however you want....


:tpd: KISS


----------



## BigVito

NCRadioMan said:


> I know what he would like and I would like to send him a few. If it's alright with yous guys.


it is with me. I'm no Dokk:r


----------



## The Professor

NCRadioMan said:


> I know what he would like and I would like to send him a few. If it's alright with yous guys.


Not a mod, but that seems to fit with the rules of the thread. Go for it. That means your wish is up. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

ok by me....


----------



## NCRadioMan

The Professor said:


> Not a mod, but that seems to fit with the rules of the thread. Go for it. That means your wish is up. :tu


Cool. I'll take anything anybody thinks is smoking well. Prefer 50rg and under.

Thanks! :ss


----------



## vstrommark

NCRadioMan said:


> Cool. I'll take anything anybody thinks is smoking well. Prefer 50rg and under.
> 
> Thanks! :ss


I do believe that if I look long enough that I can take care of this one. PM me your address and I'll see if i have something that is smoking well under 50rg

:ss :chk :gn:gn:gn


----------



## BigVito

vstrommark said:


> I do believe that if I look long enough that I can take care of this one. PM me your address and I'll see if i have something that is smoking well under 50rg
> 
> :ss :chk :gn:gn:gn


Dokk Jr:r


----------



## vstrommark

As for my wish, I'll be selective to start and add to it if needed. Age isn't important as long as they are smoking well.

Cuaba Diademas
Cohiba Siglo V
Cohiba Panatela
RDM Choix Supreme
Vegueros Especiales No. 1


----------



## Bigwaved

vstrommark said:


> As for my wish, I'll be selective to start and add to it if needed. Age isn't important as long as they are smoking well.
> 
> Cuaba Diademas
> Cohiba Siglo V
> Cohiba Panatela
> RDM Choix Supreme
> Vegueros Especiales No. 1


bump for yahno


----------



## vstrommark

Bigwaved said:


> bump for yahno


Might be too restricted of a list. I'll expand in the morning if no one jumps on this.


----------



## icehog3

vstrommark said:


> Might be too restricted of a list. I'll expand in the morning if no one jumps on this.


If I had any, I'd be on this like a Wisconsin chick on a bratwurst.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> If I had any, I'd be on this like a Wisconsin chick on a bratwurst.


:r:r


----------



## The Professor

vstrommark said:


> Might be too restricted of a list. I'll expand in the morning if no one jumps on this.


This kills me Mark ... because I could totally grant this; but I need to pass because I've been too active in here. Someone's *gotta* have one of those Sigs. Anyone???


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> This kills me Mark ... because I could totally grant this; but I need to pass because I've been too active in here. Someone's *gotta* have one of those Sigs. Anyone???


my Cuban supply is low with little variety. Thats why I'm more or less lurking for now :hn


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> my Cuban supply is low with little variety. Thats why I'm more or less lurking for now :hn


"Lurkers" don't respond to every post.  :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> "Lurkers" don't respond to every post.  :r


:r true I'm a PWLIT


----------



## vstrommark

vstrommark said:


> As for my wish, I'll be selective to start and add to it if needed. Age isn't important as long as they are smoking well.
> 
> Cuaba Diademas
> Cohiba Siglo V
> Cohiba Panatela
> RDM Choix Supreme
> Vegueros Especiales No. 1


I'll expand this to any panatella or lonsdale that is smoking well :tu


----------



## KenS

vstrommark said:


> As for my wish, I'll be selective to start and add to it if needed. Age isn't important as long as they are smoking well.
> 
> Cuaba Diademas
> Cohiba Siglo V
> Cohiba Panatela
> *RDM Choix Supreme*
> Vegueros Especiales No. 1


I've got the ERDM, and can come close on the Vegueros (No.2 instead).

PM me your addy if this'll do it for you...

Give me a moment to think of a wish...


----------



## KenS

Got the PM from Mark, so I'll post my wish...


Punch Ninfa (really been wanting to try one)
Punch Royal Selección No. 11
Punch Royal Selección No. 12
Otherwise, any Punch that's smoking good right now :ss


----------



## ir13

KenS said:


> Got the PM from Mark, so I'll post my wish...
> 
> Punch Ninfa (really been wanting to try one)
> Punch Royal Selección No. 11
> *Punch Royal Selección No. 12*
> Otherwise, any Punch that's smoking good right now :ss


I got some from 2000 for ya.


----------



## mikeyj23

KenS said:


> Got the PM from Mark, so I'll post my wish...
> 
> Punch Ninfa (really been wanting to try one)
> Punch Royal Selección No. 11
> Punch Royal Selección No. 12
> Otherwise, any Punch that's smoking good right now :ss


EDIT: Second too late, never mind.


----------



## KenS

ir13 said:


> I got some from 2000 for ya.


Wow, that was quick! Thanks :tu

PM sent; you're up!


----------



## ir13

KenS said:


> Wow, that was quick! Thanks :tu
> 
> PM sent; you're up!


I'd like to try:

Suprise Me


----------



## ir13

Sorry, didnt read the first post 100% through before i posted my wishes.


----------



## NCRadioMan

NCRadioMan said:


> I know what he would like and I would like to send him a few. If it's alright with yous guys.


Almost forgot to post dc#

03073330000133580140


----------



## BamaDoc77

ir13 said:


> I'd like to try:
> 
> Suprise Me


I got ya, PM me your addie. -Stewart

As for the wishes.....um
Mag 46
Cuaba Salomones
Trini Fundi
Regional
anything with a little age on it...surprise me.


----------



## KenS

vstrommark said:


> As for my wish, I'll be selective to start and add to it if needed. Age isn't important as long as they are smoking well.
> 
> Cuaba Diademas
> Cohiba Siglo V
> Cohiba Panatela
> *RDM Choix Supreme*
> Vegueros Especiales No. 1


Mark,

On the way today: DC# 0103 8555 7493 4568 3187


----------



## rack04

BamaDoc77 said:


> I got ya, PM me your addie. -Stewart
> 
> As for the wishes.....um
> *Mag 46*
> Cuaba Salomones
> Trini Fundi
> Regional
> *anything with a little age on it...surprise me.*


I can do these. PM me your address. My wishes to follow.


----------



## rack04

The theme for my wish is long and skinny, i.e. Cervantes, Dalia, etc.

Cohiba Sig V
RyJ Cedros de Luxe No. 1
Partagas Lonsdale
SP Molinos
Diplomaticos No. 1
Montecristo No. 1


----------



## FattyCBR

I have you on the SP Molinos.



rack04 said:


> The theme for my wish is long and skinny, i.e. Cervantes, Dalia, etc.
> 
> Cohiba Sig V
> RyJ Cedros de Luxe No. 1
> Partagas Lonsdale
> *SP Molinos*
> Diplomaticos No. 1
> Montecristo No. 1


----------



## rack04

FattyCBR said:


> I have you on the SP Molinos.


PM sent. Thanks. You're up.


----------



## FattyCBR

For my wish I would like to try:

Partagas 898 V
Punch Super Selection (1 or 2)
SLR serie A
RASCC

Thanks,
Milan


----------



## bobarian

FattyCBR said:


> For my wish I would like to try:
> 
> * Partagas 898 V*
> Punch Super Selection (1 or 2)
> SLR serie A*
> RASCC*
> 
> Thanks,
> Milan


Milan, I can do these for you. PM me your addy and I will get them on the way.:tu


----------



## burninator

bobarian said:


> Milan, I can do these for you. PM me your addy and I will get them on the way.:tu


and your wish, sir?


----------



## bobarian

burninator said:


> and your wish, sir?


Dang, Cant even refill your coffee around here!:r

OK lets try these:

Cohiba Panatela or Especiales
HUpmann Conn #1
Any Belvedere
SLR Regios
RyJ Cedros DeLuxe


----------



## vstrommark

KenS said:


> Mark,
> 
> On the way today: DC# 0103 8555 7493 4568 3187


Mucho gracias, Ken!


----------



## allanb3369

bobarian said:


> Dang, Cant even refill your coffee around here!:r
> 
> OK lets try these:
> 
> Cohiba Panatela or Especiales
> HUpmann Conn #1
> Any Belvedere
> SLR Regios
> RyJ Cedros DeLuxe


Hey ya'll - I think I can cover this wish. Hope you don't mind if they have a couple of years on them (they've been napping peacefully!).

I recently met Darrell. Let's see, he's got a great camera, kick ass stylish glasses ... but does The Professor have enough cigars? 

Go ahead, Darrell - you're up bro ... make a wish for something good! :ss


----------



## FattyCBR

Justin-

Your goodies went out. Your DC is: 03071790000578178951


Enjoy,
Milan


----------



## FattyCBR

bobarian said:


> Milan, I can do these for you. PM me your addy and I will get them on the way.:tu


PM sent.

Thanks,
Milan


----------



## bobarian

allanb3369 said:


> Hey ya'll - I think I can cover this wish. Hope you don't mind if they have a couple of years on them (they've been napping peacefully!).
> 
> I recently met Darrell. Let's see, he's got a great camera, kick ass stylish glasses ... but does The Professor have enough cigars?
> 
> Go ahead, Darrell - you're up bro ... make a wish for something good! :ss


Wow! I have heard that age is a good thing with smokes. Thanks so much! :chk:chk:chk

What are you yearning for Dokk?:ss


----------



## The Professor

allanb3369 said:


> Hey ya'll - I think I can cover this wish. Hope you don't mind if they have a couple of years on them (they've been napping peacefully!).
> 
> I recently met Darrell. Let's see, he's got a great camera, kick ass stylish glasses ... but does The Professor have enough cigars?
> 
> Go ahead, Darrell - you're up bro ... make a wish for something good! :ss


Wow ... you're far too generous, Brother. Thanks!!! I guess I just can't stay out of this thread. :r

Um ... well ... wish for something good, eh? Hmmmm....

How about some *QdO Panetelas* with a couple of years on them??? :dr

*Old Cohibas* are always welcomed, too....  :r


----------



## The Professor

Got a great selection of sticks in from Vic/ResIpsa today. 

98 Partagas 898UV
04 SCdlH La Punta (might be my first)
06 RyJ Short Churchill (my first)

Thanks, Vic. You're da man!!!  :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> Got a great selection of sticks in from Vic/ResIpsa today.
> 
> 98 Partagas 898UV
> _*04 SCdlH La Punta (might be my first)*_
> 04 RyJ Short Churchill (my first)
> 
> Thanks, Vic. You're da man!!!  :ss


This one is ready to roll. I just had one from the fixer last herf.


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> This one is ready to roll. I just had one from the fixer last herf.


Very nice.


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> Got a great selection of sticks in from Vic/ResIpsa today.
> 
> 98 Partagas 898UV
> 04 SCdlH La Punta (might be my first)
> 04 RyJ Short Churchill (my first)
> 
> Thanks, Vic. You're da man!!!  :ss


Enjoy them brother, but the RyJ, that should read '06, not '04. :ss


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> Enjoy them brother, but the RyJ, that should read '06, not '04. :ss


oops ... meant to write 05, which is what you wrote on the bag. is that right?


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> oops ... meant to write 05, which is what you wrote on the bag. is that right?


If i did, confused it with the other, it's '06.


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Got a great selection of sticks in from Vic/ResIpsa today.
> 
> 98 Partagas 898UV
> 04 SCdlH La Punta (might be my first)
> 05 RyJ Short Churchill (my first)
> 
> Thanks, Vic. You're da man!!!  :ss





ResIpsa said:


> Enjoy them brother, but the RyJ, that should read '06, not '04. :ss


Hey Vic, this is Darrel we're talkin' about. The Short Churchill wasn't released until 2006. For a perfesser, he's not so smart.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Hey Vic, this is Darrel we're talkin' about. The Short Churchill wasn't released until 2006. For a perfesser, he's not so smart.


blah blah. I never claimed to know anything. :tg


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Hey Vic, this is Darrel we're talkin' about. The Short Churchill wasn't released until 2006. For a perfesser, he's not so smart.


:r. In Darrel's defense it's more likely my handwriting, or my error. Was labeling the baggies in half light, half asleep at 4:30 am


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> :r. In Darrel's defense it's more likely my handwriting, or my error. Was labeling the baggies in half light, half asleep at 4:30 am


ahem...


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> ahem...


yup 05


----------



## BigVito

nice almost reggie :r


----------



## bobarian

FattyCBR said:


> For my wish I would like to try:
> 
> * Partagas 898 V*
> Punch Super Selection (1 or 2)
> * SLR serie A*
> * RASCC*
> 
> Thanks,
> Milan


Milan, Your smokes are on the way!:mn DC#9101128882300310839702. Enjoy brother!:ss


----------



## rack04

The Professor said:


> Um ... well ... wish for something good, eh? Hmmmm....
> 
> How about some *QdO Panetelas* with a couple of years on them??? :dr
> 
> *Old Cohibas* are always welcomed, too....  :r


Bump for the dokk.


----------



## NCRadioMan

NCRadioMan said:


> Almost forgot to post dc#
> 
> 03073330000133580140


They arrived and IHT wanted me to relate this:



IHT said:


> Wow, got a package today that i wasn't expecting. from what i understand, *joed* made a wish that "I" get some smokes, and greg (*NCRadioMan*) took it upon himself to send me a very kick ass assortment of my favorite lines, he did his homework for sure: Punch, RA, JL, Monte's... haven't had the Padilla before, but hear good things about them.
> 
> pictures of joes wish are below. THANKS *JOE*, and THANKS *GREG* for the wish and granting it for joe (and me).


Always, you are more than welcome, bro!

I also recieved my wish of good cigars and I got them:

2x '06 Trinidad RE's :dr
'06 BGM
2x '53 Robert Burns perfectos

Thank you very much, Mark. Been craving one of those Trini's. :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> Enjoy them brother, but the RyJ, that should read '06, not '04. :ss


f'n lefty...:r


----------



## The Professor

The Professor said:


> Wow ... you're far too generous, Brother. Thanks!!! I guess I just can't stay out of this thread. :r
> 
> Um ... well ... wish for something good, eh? Hmmmm....
> 
> How about some QdO Panetelas with a couple of years on them???
> 
> Old Cohibas are always welcomed, too....


Bumping my wish and adding:

Perhaps an *RA 898* that's smoking well?
How about some *QdO Panetelas* with a couple of years on them??? :dr
*Old Cohibas* are always welcomed, too....  :r


----------



## rack04

rack04 said:


> I can do these. PM me your address. My wishes to follow.


DC # 0103 8555 7494 0009 3555


----------



## jmcrawf1

NCRadioMan said:


> They arrived and IHT wanted me to relate this:
> 
> Always, you are more than welcome, bro!
> 
> I also recieved my wish of good cigars and I got them:
> 
> 2x '06 Trinidad RE's :dr
> '06 BGM
> 2x '53 Robert Burns perfectos
> 
> Thank you very much, Mark. Been craving one of those Trini's. :ss


I'm sorry but 2x RA 898's just made me poop a little :dr


----------



## allanb3369

The Professor said:


> Bumping my wish and adding:
> 
> Perhaps an *RA 898* that's smoking well?
> How about some *QdO Panetelas* with a couple of years on them??? :dr
> *Old Cohibas* are always welcomed, too....  :r


Just to start the retaliation (and you know what I'm talking about Mr. Et tu Brute!), I'm going to grant this wish ... and pass my wish right back to you. Think you can handle that (boo haa haa haa)! :ss

Next time, try asking for something a little more rare ... RA 898's? :hn How many of them can fit into a USPS Priority mail shipping box :gn

It may take me awhile ... but you're all going be sorry! :r

:gn


----------



## icehog3

allanb3369 said:


> Just to start the retaliation (and you know what I'm talking about Mr. Et tu Brute!), I'm going to grant this wish ... and pass my wish right back to you. Think you can handle that (boo haa haa haa)! :ss
> 
> Next time, try asking for something a little more rare ... RA 898's? :hn How many of them can fit into a USPS Priority mail shipping box :gn
> 
> It may take me awhile ... but you're all going be sorry! :r
> 
> :gn


Oh, Snap!! Allan spanks the Dokk, and puts it back on his plate! :tu


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Oh, Snap!! Allan spanks the Dokk, and puts it back on his plate! :tu


Handled like the true Shack Herf Cornhole Champion he will be. :tu
WTG, Brother.


----------



## bobarian

Ouch, Dokk you are taking a real beating here! :r:r:r Outstanding Allan!:mn:mn:chk


----------



## pnoon

bobarian said:


> Ouch, Dokk you are taking a real beating here! :r:r:r Outstanding Allan!:mn:mn:chk


Not many people deserve a beating more than Darrel.


----------



## ir13

pnoon said:


> Not many people deserve a beating more than Darrel.


After meeting him this weekend, i couldnt agree more. :tg


----------



## Mr.Maduro

pnoon said:


> Not many people deserve a beating more than Darrel.


:tpd:


----------



## The Professor

allanb3369 said:


> Just to start the retaliation (and you know what I'm talking about Mr. Et tu Brute!), I'm going to grant this wish ... and pass my wish right back to you. Think you can handle that (boo haa haa haa)! :ss
> 
> Next time, try asking for something a little more rare ... RA 898's? :hn How many of them can fit into a USPS Priority mail shipping box :gn
> 
> It may take me awhile ... but you're all going be sorry! :r
> 
> :gn


Eep.

Wow. So let me get this straight: you first pass your wish to me; then you grant my wish; then your pass it BACK to me?!? They must be putting something strange in the water in the Great Flat State. 

Seriously, though, thanks a lot. I'm really kind of speechless. Of course ... you also know what this means, don't you??? 

Let's start the wish off with a couple of things:

QdO Panetela with a few years and/or smoking well
ERDM Gran Corona with a few years and/or smoking well

I'll expand as necessary. Thanks again, Dream Slayer. You're insane ... I hope you know that.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Not many people deserve a beating more than Darrel.


whatever.... quit egging him on. :tg



ir13 said:


> After meeting him this weekend, i couldnt agree more. :tg


I think Peter meant an actual beating ... which is what I'll have to give you next time we herf, it looks like. :bx :r

Do I have *no* allegiances? A forum full of Brutuses?!? :r :chk


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> whatever.... quit egging him on. :tg
> 
> I think Peter meant an actual beating ... which is what I'll have to give you next time we herf, it looks like. :bx :r
> 
> Do I have *no* allegiances? A forum full of Brutuses?!? :r :chk


:tpd:
Who the hell was talking about cigars?


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> Who the hell was talking about cigars?


:gn:gn:gn


----------



## ir13

The Professor said:


> whatever.... quit egging him on. :tg
> 
> I think Peter meant an actual beating ... which is what I'll have to give you next time we herf, it looks like. :bx :r
> 
> Do I have *no* allegiances? A forum full of Brutuses?!? :r :chk


Im sending a Zero Haliburton to SoCal next time we herf instead of filling it with Cheap Bastard sticks.  :tg


----------



## ir13

KenS said:


> Got the PM from Mark, so I'll post my wish...
> 
> Punch Ninfa (really been wanting to try one)
> Punch Royal Selección No. 11
> Punch Royal Selección No. 12
> Otherwise, any Punch that's smoking good right now :ss


Incoming....

DC # 0103 8555 7493 8995 0856


----------



## vstrommark

Ken (KenS) dropped a beautiful assortment on me today.

05 ERDM Choix Supreme
06 Magnum 46
07 Trini Reyes
99 SP Bachilleres
06 Part short

Incredible smokes all. Thank you, Ken!


----------



## bonggoy

The Professor said:


> ERDM Gran Corona with a few years and/or smoking well


I can do this.

I wish for any of the following with 07 box codes or newer.

SLR DC 
SLR Regios
SLR Serie A
Cohiba Coronas Especiales
Cohiba Exquisitos
Cohiba Panatela

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

bonggoy said:


> I can do this.
> 
> I wish for any of the following with 07 box codes or newer.
> 
> SLR DC
> SLR Regios
> SLR Serie A
> Cohiba Coronas Especiales
> Cohiba Exquisitos
> Cohiba Panatela
> 
> Thanks.


I got you on the SLR DC! PM me your addy!!

For me

Vegas Robaina Classicos, Familiars, or Famosos
RG Slenderella 
PL Montecarlos 
El Rey Del Mundo Grandes de Espana or Lunch Club


----------



## The Professor

bonggoy said:


> I can do this.


Thanks!!! PM sent.


----------



## rack04

FattyCBR said:


> I have you on the SP Molinos.


Got these fine smokes from Milan (FattyCBR)

'99 SP Molinos - A first for me
'83 ERDM Panatella Larga - Wow! Definately a first for me.
'01 Hoyo du Prince - A great go to of mine
'07 Monti No. 4 - A great go to of mine
'06 Partagas Lusitania - Wow! This thing is a beast.

Thanks for the MAW.


----------



## ResIpsa

Mr.Maduro said:


> *Vegas Robaina Classicos, Familiars*, or Famosos
> RG Slenderella
> *PL Montecarlos*
> El Rey Del Mundo Grandes de Espana or Lunch Club


Patrick, I can pick up two of the VR's and the PL, if that works for you, or you can wait to see who else can grab this. PM your addy if it works for you.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

ResIpsa said:


> Patrick, I can pick up two of the VR's and the PL, if that works for you, or you can wait to see who else can grab this. PM your addy if it works for you.


That will work. Thanks. PM coming. :tu

You're up!


----------



## BigVito

Mr.Maduro said:


> That will work. Thanks. PM coming. :tu
> 
> You're up!


age ya


----------



## ResIpsa

I wish for someone to send me something they are really digging right now..


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> I wish for someone to send me something they are really digging right now..


If I could send you this outhouse hole I've been diggin, I would, Vic. :tu :chk


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> If I could send you this outhouse hole I've been diggin, I would, Vic. :tu :chk


----------



## burninator

The Professor said:


> If I could send you this outhouse hole I've been diggin, I would, Vic. :tu :chk


What the heck have you been using for the last year? :r


----------



## dayplanner

ResIpsa said:


> I wish for someone to send me something they are really digging right now..


PM me yer addy, Mr. McDirtsalot!


----------



## ResIpsa

cquon said:


> PM me yer addy, Mr. McDirtsalot!


thank you Doyle.

You Sir, are up:tu


----------



## dayplanner

Vic, DC# 0103 8555 7494 4365 4492 - enjoy, bro!


I had me a VR Familiar today and really enjoyed it. Another one, or anything else from the "Don" would be just fine for my wish!


----------



## rack04

cquon said:


> Vic, DC# 0103 8555 7494 4365 4492 - enjoy, bro!
> 
> I had me a VR Familiar today and really enjoyed it. Another one, or *anything else from the "Don"* would be just fine for my wish!


Since nobody has stepped up I'll cover this Doyle. I've got a VR Famosos with your name on it. PM me your address.


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> If I could send you this outhouse hole I've been diggin, I would, Vic. :tu :chk


well, since you want to send me nothing, I suppose that works out well for you!:r:chk


----------



## rack04

For my wish, I'll continue with my theme of long and skinny.

Cohiba Sig V
RyJ Cedros de Luxe No. 1
Partagas Lonsdale
Diplomaticos No. 1
Montecristo No. 1


----------



## Mr.Maduro

bonggoy said:


> I can do this.
> 
> I wish for any of the following with 07 box codes or newer.
> 
> SLR DC
> SLR Regios
> SLR Serie A
> Cohiba Coronas Especiales
> Cohiba Exquisitos
> Cohiba Panatela
> 
> Thanks.


On their way....

DC# 0308 0660 0000 0381 2117


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> For my wish, I'll continue with my theme of long and skinny.
> 
> Cohiba Sig V
> RyJ Cedros de Luxe No. 1
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Diplomaticos No. 1
> Montecristo No. 1


I definitely got this!!! (the RyJ Cedros 1s & Party Lons)

hahahahahha

As for my wish ... Justin, wish again!!!!!!! :r:r


----------



## joed

The Professor said:


> You're the man, Joe. Thanks!  :tu


Wow,

Sorry for the delay in getting this one out - my fault

03063030000319856896


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> I definitely got this!!! (the RyJ Cedros 1s & Party Lons)
> 
> hahahahahha
> 
> As for my wish ... Justin, wish again!!!!!!! :r:r


Jeff you're a SOB. I hated posting these wishes knowing that you were lurking. :r I'm truely humbled by your generosity. With that said, Jeff your day of reckoning is coming.

I'll make my wish in a few. Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## rack04

My wish is for anything that is smoking good and/or something you think I need to try. Thanks again Jeff. Do you need my address? :r


----------



## vstrommark

rack04 said:


> My wish is for anything that is smoking good and/or something you think I need to try. Thanks again Jeff. Do you need my address? :r


I so have this one. PM me you secrets and I'll send some sticks. Address!!! I meant address!

bwahahahahahaha!

My wish is any Monte other than a #2, #3, or Edmundo that has some age on it.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Jeff you're a SOB. I hated posting these wishes knowing that you were lurking. :r I'm truely humbled by your generosity. With that said, Jeff your day of reckoning is coming.
> 
> I'll make my wish in a few. Thanks again Jeff.


Yes, yes I am. :ss I do recall you doing something similar to me not very long ago ... :tu



rack04 said:


> My wish is for anything that is smoking good and/or something you think I need to try. Thanks again Jeff. Do you need my address? :r


Nope. In fact, if anyone needs your addy they can talk to me. 



vstrommark said:


> I so have this one. PM me you secrets and I'll send some sticks. Address!!! I meant address!
> 
> bwahahahahahaha!


Nicely done Mark! Justin is screwed! hahahaha

Now, to keep the current wish alive ...



vstrommark said:


> My wish is any Monte other than a #2, #3, or Edmundo that has some age on it.


----------



## vstrommark

rack04 said:


> My wish is for anything that is smoking good and/or something you think I need to try. Thanks again Jeff. Do you need my address? :r


and here's the confirmation number

DC #0307 1790 0001 8727 1494

Nice knowing you, Justin.


----------



## rack04

vstrommark said:


> and here's the confirmation number
> 
> DC #0307 1790 0001 8727 1494
> 
> Nice knowing you, Justin.


 Great.:hn


----------



## ResIpsa

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got you on the SLR DC! PM me your addy!!
> 
> For me
> 
> Vegas Robaina Classicos, Familiars, or Famosos
> RG Slenderella
> PL Montecarlos
> El Rey Del Mundo Grandes de Espana or Lunch Club


Patrick, on it's way, 0308 0070 0001 5293 2929


----------



## hk3

vstrommark said:


> I so have this one. PM me you secrets and I'll send some sticks. Address!!! I meant address!
> 
> bwahahahahahaha!
> 
> My wish is any *Monte other than a #2, #3, and Edmundo* that has some age on it.


I got these.... PM me your addy.


----------



## vstrommark

hk3 said:


> I got these.... PM me your addy.


What'd I get myself in to???


----------



## hk3

My wish is for-

-BGM
-party Conn. no. 1
-something dicontinued that's smoking good right now
-something vintage


----------



## ir13

hk3 said:


> My wish is for-
> 
> *-BGM*
> -party Conn. no. 1
> -something dicontinued that's smoking good right now
> -something vintage


I got this.

PM me your address.


----------



## ir13

AS for my wish,

Something RA besides the RASS or RASCC
A Bolivar BF with a little age
Vegas Robania Clasicos
Anything smoking well ( Im newer to ISOM so im trying to see what i do and dont like)


----------



## The Professor

ir13 said:


> AS for my wish,
> 
> Something RA besides the RASS or RASCC
> A Bolivar BF with a little age
> Vegas Robania Clasicos
> Anything smoking well ( Im newer to ISOM so im trying to see what i do and dont like)


Joey ... the first rule is: quit calling them ISOMs.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Joey ... the first rule is: quit calling them ISOMs.


you tell him brother


----------



## rack04

rack04 said:


> Since nobody has stepped up I'll cover this Doyle. I've got a VR Famosos with your name on it. PM me your address.


Out to door tomorrow morning. Hope you enjoy.

DC # 0103 8555 7494 3359 8751


----------



## ir13

Got my wishes of "Suprise Me" from BamaDoc today










Havent had the trini, partagas, or hoyo yet. Is it me or is that SCdLH an el principe instead of an ofico?

THanks for the great selection.


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> you tell him brother


just givin' him sh!t.  :chk


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> just givin' him sh!t.  :chk


I think he knew that, but it is Joey :r


----------



## ir13

BigVito said:


> I think he knew that, but it is Joey :r


Doc can give me shit, he has met me. You on the other hand Perry.........


----------



## icehog3

ir13 said:


> Doc can give me shit, he has met me. You on the other hand Perry.........


DOH!! :r


----------



## BigVito

ir13 said:


> Doc can give me shit, he has met me. You on the other hand Perry.........


Can give you shit, cus you can't do anything about it :gn


----------



## pnoon

ir13 said:


> Got my wishes of "Suprise Me" from BamaDoc today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent had the trini, partagas, or hoyo yet. Is it me or is that SCdLH an el principe instead of an ofico?
> 
> THanks for the great selection.


You are correct. That is an El Principe - not an Oficios.


----------



## ir13

BigVito said:


> Can give you shit, cus you can't do anything about it :gn


Keep Telling yourself that Perry. :hn:hn


----------



## icehog3

ir13 said:


> Keep Telling yourself that Perry. :hn:hn


OOH, Internet fight!! Everybody meet at the virtual bike rack in 15 minutes! :r


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> OOH, Internet fight!! Everybody meet at the virtual bike rack in 15 minutes! :r


:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## BigVito

ir13 said:


> Keep Telling yourself that Perry. :hn:hn


run along, its past your bedtime


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> run along, its past your bedtime


Can we take this to banter, and leave this thread for the PIFing. please?


----------



## icehog3

ir13 said:


> AS for my wish,
> 
> Something RA besides the RASS or RASCC
> A Bolivar BF with a little age
> Vegas Robania Clasicos
> Anything smoking well ( Im newer to ISOM so im trying to see what i do and dont like)


Current Wish bump.


----------



## BamaDoc77

ir13 said:


> Got my wishes of "Suprise Me" from BamaDoc today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent had the trini, partagas, or hoyo yet. Is it me or is that SCdLH an el principe instead of an ofico?
> 
> THanks for the great selection.


You right, sorry about the mis-naming......hope you enjoy them!


----------



## jkorp

ir13 said:


> AS for my wish,
> 
> Something RA besides the RASS or RASCC
> A Bolivar BF with a little age
> *Vegas Robania Clasicos*
> Anything smoking well ( Im newer to ISOM so im trying to see what i do and dont like)


I've got an '01 Clasicos for you, with some companions.


----------



## jkorp

My wishes:


BOLIVAR IMMENSAS w/ a couple years
BOLIVAR CORONAS GIGANTES w/ a couple years
RAMON ALLONES GIGANTES w/ a couple years
ANY TRINIDAD besides Reyes w/ a couple years
CUABA Exclusivos w/ a couple years
COHIBA Siglo III w/ a couple years


----------



## BamaDoc77

Got mine from Rack04 today...WOW!
Mag 46
Van Dyck(58/59)
Monte PE
Punch Corona (98) 
Juan Lopez seleccion No.1 (2000)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rack04

BamaDoc77 said:


> Got mine from Rack04 today...WOW!
> Mag 46
> Van Dyck(58/59)
> Monte PE
> Punch Corona (98)
> Juan Lopez seleccion No.1 (2000)
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad they got to you safely. I hope I included some smokes you will enjoy.


----------



## hk3

vstrommark said:


> My wish is any Monte other than a #2, #3, or Edmundo that has some age on it.


On the way Mark DC # 03080070000101777946


----------



## vstrommark

hk3 said:


> On the way Mark DC # 03080070000101777946


Thank you Hal! :tu


----------



## Tbain

jkorp said:


> My wishes:
> 
> BOLIVAR IMMENSAS w/ a couple years
> BOLIVAR CORONAS GIGANTES w/ a couple years
> RAMON ALLONES GIGANTES w/ a couple years
> ANY TRINIDAD besides Reyes w/ a couple years
> COHIBA Siglo III w/ a couple years


I can do these. Send me a PM with your addy.

I'll take a 1492 and no I'm not kidding.

But I also have more resonable expections, so:

Anything that's you think of reaching for every time you open your humidor. Once again it doesn't have to be rare or vintage, just good.


----------



## The Professor

Tbain said:


> I can do these. Send me a PM with your addy.
> 
> I'll take a 1492 and no I'm not kidding.
> 
> But I also have more resonable expections, so:
> 
> Anything that's you think of reaching for every time you open your humidor. Once again it doesn't have to be rare or vintage, just good.


You're awesome Trent. I hope somebody *does* give you a 1492. :tu


----------



## FattyCBR

I received my MAW from Bobarian today. What a great selection and I haven't tried any of these before so I'm looking forward to them.

Thanks a bunch.:tu



bobarian said:


> Milan, I can do these for you. PM me your addy and I will get them on the way.:tu


----------



## bobarian

FattyCBR said:


> I received my MAW from Bobarian today. What a great selection and I haven't tried any of these before so I'm looking forward to them.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.:tu


Awesome! Glad I was able to find some new smokes for you! The 898v and SLR A are smoking fantastic! The others are all among my fav's! Enjoy!:tu


----------



## bobarian

allanb3369 said:


> Hey ya'll - I think I can cover this wish. Hope you don't mind if they have a couple of years on them (they've been napping peacefully!).


Received my MAW from Alan today! What an awesome assortment of smokes!:ss



Cohiba Panatala X2-LR00
HUpmann Conn #1-ES00
RyJ Cedros #1-CCUG
Cohiba Coronas Especiales-Nov01
RASS-Nov06

All of these are new to me except the RASS, which is my favorite robusto!:chk:chk:chk I am truly humbled and constantly amazed at the generosity of the great men and women of Club Stogie. Thank you Alan! :tu:tu


----------



## allanb3369

Tbain said:


> I can do these. Send me a PM with your addy.
> 
> I'll take a 1492 and no I'm not kidding.
> 
> But I also have more resonable expections, so:
> 
> Anything that's you think of reaching for every time you open your humidor. Once again it doesn't have to be rare or vintage, just good.


Hey, dokk, you're correct - Trent is awesome. At least he came to KC and smoked with me! Come back again and we'll see about moving up through the numbers :ss

:mn :mn :mn

Gotcha both :gn

Trent, I have a few cigars that should be Trent-Worthy that I'll get shipped out on Monday.

And for you, Linus, I don't need a signature, your death wish has already been issued .... you're freakin' up again --- so ask for something that smokes well under the bed, curled up in the fetal position, etc... :gn

Damn .... that's my 265th post on CS in 2+ years .... gotta slow down or ya'll might figure me for a post whore

Dokk is up .... :bn


----------



## The Professor

allanb3369 said:


> Hey, dokk, you're correct - Trent is awesome. At least he came to KC and smoked with me! Come back again and we'll see about moving up through the numbers :ss
> 
> :mn :mn
> 
> Gotcha both :gn
> 
> Trent, I have a few cigars that should be Trent-Worthy that I'll get shipped out on Monday.
> 
> And for you, Linus, I don't need a signature, your death wish has already been issued .... you're freakin' up again --- so ask for something that smokes well under the bed, curled up in the fetal position, etc... :gn
> 
> Damn .... that's my 265th post on CS in 2+ years .... gotta slow down or ya'll might figure me for a post whore
> 
> Dokk is up .... :bn


You have a sickness ... there's just no other explanation. As a dokktor I feel I have the right to name this sickness: Compulsive Dreamslayer Disorder (a.k.a., J.A.B Disease). Yeah, I went there. :tg :r

Once again, you're far too generous, Brother. I'm trying to stay OUT of this thread to give others a chance to participate, dammit. :r:r:r But what can I say? If I'm Linus, I guess that makes you Snoopy ... 'cause you're just cool.

Let me try something different for this wish:

I wish for someone who has never participated in this MAW/PIF to send me something they're diggin the hell outta.  Please be sure you know the rules of the thread (first post) and have authentic sticks.


----------



## Hank

Ive watch but never played, think maybe
ill jump in with some of my favorites for ya. 
Just shoot me a PM. :tu


----------



## Twill413

Hank said:


> Ive watch but never played, think maybe
> ill jump in with some of my favorites for ya.
> Just shoot me a PM. :tu


So whatcha hankering for?


----------



## Hank

Twill413 said:


> So whatcha hankering for?


How about....

Mag 46
Party 898
Monty 2 
SCDH Oficio
Cohiba Robusto

some sort of Lancero or carona


----------



## The Professor

Thanks, Hank ... PM sent. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Hank said:


> How about....
> 
> Mag 46
> *Party 898
> *Monty 2
> SCDH Oficio
> *Cohiba Robusto
> *
> some sort of Lancero or *corona*


I got this, Hank. PM me your addy and I'll get it out on Monday.

As for me, I'll post in a few.


----------



## The Dakotan

I'm passing my wish to *rck70*. He organized the Newbie Bombing Brigade responsible for spanking Perry into oblivion. :chk Anyone who spanks Perry is a friend of mine. hahahahaha.

So, you're up rck70 (PMing him now).


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Dakotan said:


> I'm passing my wish to *rck70*. He organized the Newbie Bombing Brigade responsible for spanking Perry into oblivion. :chk Anyone who spanks Perry is a friend of mine. hahahahaha.
> 
> So, you're up rck70 (PMing him now).


Good on ya Jeff :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

The Dakotan said:


> I'm passing my wish to *rck70*. He organized the Newbie Bombing Brigade responsible for spanking Perry into oblivion. :chk Anyone who spanks Perry is a friend of mine. hahahahaha.
> 
> So, you're up rck70 (PMing him now).


Nice pick.:tu


----------



## Hank

The Dakotan said:


> I got this, Hank. PM me your addy and I'll get it out on Monday.
> 
> As for me, I'll post in a few.


Thanks Dakotan for my wish, PM sent
and thanks to the Professor for setting 
up the MAW/PIF III.


----------



## bobarian

Hank said:


> Thanks Dakotan for my wish, PM sent
> and thanks to the Professor for setting
> up the MAW/PIF III.


Welcome aboard, Hank. Its nice to see a new player in the MAW/PIF!:tu


----------



## bobarian

Hank said:


> Thanks Dakotan for my wish, PM sent
> and thanks to the Professor for setting
> up the MAW/PIF III.


Welcome aboard, Hank. Its nice to see a new player in the MAW/PIF!:tu

The water's deep on this side of the pool, but there are no sharks.:mn


----------



## Hank

bobarian said:


> Welcome aboard, Hank. Its nice to see a new player in the MAW/PIF!:tu
> 
> The water's deep on this side of the pool, but there are no sharks.:mn


Thanks for having me.

Coming at ya Professor 
DC# 0306 0320 0002 6548 9857


----------



## rck70

The Dakotan said:


> I'm passing my wish to *rck70*. He organized the Newbie Bombing Brigade responsible for spanking Perry into oblivion. :chk Anyone who spanks Perry is a friend of mine. hahahahaha.
> 
> So, you're up rck70 (PMing him now).


Wow...i am humbled....i really am not well versed in the CC world, and am just reading how this all works.....so with that said, i am going to have to guess at what i might like......

I know i see a lot of talk about

Monte # 2
H. Upmans
RyJ
Cohiba

Don't know series numbers or anything...sorry.

Any other suggestions would be good....thanks

Sorry for the ignorance.....


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Vic (ResIpsa) Granted 3 of my wishes plus other aged treats!! 


'05 VR Classicos (wish)
'05 VR Familiars (wish)
'06 PL Monte Carlo (wish)
'98 Party 8-9-8 UV 
'98 Hoyo du Prince


Thank you very much!! :tu


----------



## The Pict

rck70 said:


> Wow...i am humbled....i really am not well versed in the CC world, and am just reading how this all works.....so with that said, i am going to have to guess at what i might like......
> 
> I know i see a lot of talk about
> 
> Monte # 2
> H. Upmans
> RyJ
> Cohiba
> 
> Don't know series numbers or anything...sorry.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be good....thanks
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance.....


I can take care of a few of these. PM me you addy and I'll get them sent early next week.
Oh crap, now I have to come up with a wish. Hmmm, how about anything that is smoking well? :r


----------



## dayplanner

rack04 said:


> Since nobody has stepped up I'll cover this Doyle. I've got a VR Famosos with your name on it. PM me your address.


Got a nice little package from Justin today. In true "gorilla" fashion he sent-

1 x '05 Boli PC
1 x '00 RG PC
1 x '07 VR Famosos
1 x '06 JL #2, and
1 x '00 du Prince.

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to rack04 again."

Thanks, Justin, I will enjoy them every one!


----------



## ResIpsa

Mr.Maduro said:


> Vic (ResIpsa) Granted 3 of my wishes plus other aged treats!!
> 
> '05 VR Classicos (wish)
> '05 VR Familiars (wish)
> '06 PL Monte Carlo (wish)
> '98 Party 8-9-8 UV
> '98 Hoyo du Prince
> 
> Thank you very much!! :tu


you're more than welcome Patrick, I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## ResIpsa

Doyle granted my wish in style:ss:

'05 Le Hoyo Du Roi
'96 Le Flor de Cano Selecto
'98 Punch Churchill
'98 Boli CE

Sweet, thank you Doyle!
'


----------



## Tbain

OK post whore, but I'm already working on a package for you so be nice.



allanb3369 said:


> Hey, dokk, you're correct - Trent is awesome. At least he came to KC and smoked with me! Come back again and we'll see about moving up through the numbers :ss
> 
> :mn :mn :mn
> 
> Gotcha both :gn
> 
> Trent, I have a few cigars that should be Trent-Worthy that I'll get shipped out on Monday.


----------



## dayplanner

ResIpsa said:


> Doyle granted my wish in style:ss:
> 
> '05 Le Hoyo Du Roi
> '96 Le Flor de Cano Selecto
> '98 Punch Churchill
> '98 Boli CE
> 
> Sweet, thank you Doyle!
> '


You're quite welcome, Vic. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## The Professor

JoeD kicked my ass. I asked for a Cohiba Sig II with some age. Joe sent me five:

2004
1997
1997
1993 (initial release)
1993 (initial release)

Fuuuuuuuuuk. :dr :dr :dr I picked the package up on my way out of town to herf in ATL. When I got there, I gave burninator a 2007 tubo and I broke out one of the 1997s ... all in the name of science, of course. Wow. What a phenomenal cigar. Smoking those against one another really showed how "young" and full of ammonia the 2007 cigar is -- hell, and I nubbed one last night. The 1997 is just so flavorful ... and an ass-kicker, to boot. 

Thanks, Brother, for the WONDERFUL selection and for handing me my ass. 

All my base are belong to you.


----------



## KenS

ir13 granted my wish, and then some. I wished for a punch RS#11 or 12. He hit me with a few, along with some sweet tagalongs:

- '98 Punch RS#12
- '00 Punch RS#12
- '00 Punch RS#11
- '07 PL Panatella
- PSD4 (always a favorite)

Thanks Joey; I'll be firing up the '98 tonight! :tu


----------



## stevieray

The Pict said:


> I can take care of a few of these. PM me you addy and I'll get them sent early next week.
> Oh crap, now I have to come up with a wish. Hmmm, how about anything that is smoking well? :r


I'll pick up this wish....I have a few sticks that are smoking well right now :tu 
pm sent for your address

My wish is ....

H. Upmann #2
Punch Black Prince
Bolivar Immensas


----------



## rack04

stevieray said:


> I'll pick up this wish....I have a few sticks that are smoking well right now :tu
> pm sent for your address
> 
> My wish is ....
> 
> *H. Upmann #2*
> *Punch Black Prince*
> Bolivar Immensas


I can do these for you. PM me your address. My wishes to follow.


----------



## stevieray

rack04 said:


> I can do these for you. PM me your address. My wishes to follow.


Thanks!! PM sent


----------



## rack04

My wishes:

Cohiba Sig V
Diplomaticos No. 1
Montecristo No. 1
San Luis Rey Lonsdales
Vegas Robaina Clasicos


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> My wishes:
> 
> Cohiba Sig V
> Diplomaticos No. 1
> Montecristo No. 1
> *San Luis Rey Lonsdales
> Vegas Robaina Clasicos*


Justin, I got these.  I'll send them out with the other MAW tomorrow. 

I'll post my wish in a few hours. I need to think about this.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Justin, I got these.  I'll send them out with the other MAW tomorrow.
> 
> I'll post my wish in a few hours. I need to think about this.


You just keep kicking me while I'm down don't you? Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> You just keep kicking me while I'm down don't you? Thanks again Jeff.


You are very welcome brother!

My wish: I'll expand tomorrow if necessary

RyJ Petit Corona (2003 or older)


----------



## rack04

Got some might fine smokes from vstrommark:

'98 Partagas 898uv
'98 RyJ
'97 Boli CE
'00 Trini Robusto Extra
'06 SP Belicoso

All are new to me and I'll enjoy each and every one. Thanks.


----------



## jkorp

jkorp said:


> Originally Posted by *ir13* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1706047#post1706047
> _AS for my wish,_
> 
> _Something RA besides the RASS or RASCC_
> _A Bolivar BF with a little age_
> _*Vegas Robania Clasicos*_
> _Anything smoking well ( Im newer to ISOM so im trying to see what i do and dont like)_
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an '01 Clasicos for you, with some companions.
Click to expand...

Joey, here it comes:

0411 9503 2660 0403 9128


----------



## bobarian

The Dakotan said:


> You are very welcome brother!
> 
> My wish: I'll expand tomorrow if necessary
> 
> RyJ Petit Corona (2003 or older)


New page bump.


----------



## The Dakotan

My wish: 
RyJ Petit Corona (2003 or older)
H. Upmann No. 2 that's smoking good. 

Justin, both MAWs are going out in the same package. DCN: 0103 8555 7494 1433 2183

Joe, your DNC: 0103 8555 7494 2481 7946


----------



## The Professor

Got a couple of wishes in today....

Hank sent a nice, broad selection of sticks:

06 Cohiba Sig VI
?? ERDM Lunch club
07 Monte 4
07 Monte Petit Edmundo
?? Trini Reyes
07 Boli PC

That's 6 real nice looking cigars -- couple of which are faves of mine. :tu Great way to enter the MAW/PIF, Hank!!! :ss

AllanB went retro for his wish granting:

01 Cohiba Lancero
01 Cohiba Sig III
01 Cohiba Robusto
00 RA 898
00 RA 898

Mmmmmmmm. :dr:dr:dr I think one of these will get burned very soon. :tu


----------



## vstrommark

Got a beautiful looking package from Hal today:

01 Monte #1 :dr
06 Edmundo
00 Party Perfecto (my first!) :dr:dr
06 Choix Supreme :dr
05 Quintero Panatela (my first)

Thanks so much, Hal! :tu incredible, just incredible


----------



## The Dakotan

The Dakotan said:


> My wish:
> RyJ Petit Corona (2003 or older)
> H. Upmann No. 2 that's smoking good.


Just got a PM from justinphilly asking if a RyJ TPC would do. Yes, in fact, it will do!

You're up Justin!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

Awesome! 

My Wish 
(any of the below with a couple years of age on them)

-Partagas Charlotte
-Cohiba Siglo 2-3-4-5
-RA or Party 898
-Trinidad Coloniales
-Bolivar Corona
-Punch Ninfa
-RASS

I'll expand if necessary..


----------



## Addiction

I have always loved this thread but was afraid of it. Didn't know what half the sticks were, the other half I knew but didn't have. Now my collection is starting to round out nicely, I think I can be a wish granter very soon.


----------



## lenguamor

justinphilly said:


> Awesome!
> 
> My Wish
> (any of the below with a couple years of age on them)
> 
> -*Partagas Charlotte*
> -Cohiba Siglo 2-3-4-5
> -RA or Party 898
> -Trinidad Coloniales
> -Bolivar Corona
> * -Punch Ninfa*
> -RASS
> 
> I'll expand if necessary..


I can do this! Finally!!!

:r

PM me your addy.

Joe

CORRECTION: I thought I had a RASS but I finished them. I do have a couple of Ninfas, diff years, a P-Charlotte plus a few other choice smokes.


----------



## icehog3

lenguamor said:


> I can do this! Finally!!!
> 
> :r
> 
> PM me your addy.
> 
> Joe
> 
> CORRECTION: I thought I had a RASS but I finished them. I do have a couple of Ninfas, diff years, a P-Charlotte plus a few other choice smokes.


Yer on deck, Joe!


----------



## lenguamor

icehog3 said:


> Yer on deck, Joe!


I'd like to try a Partagas 898V or RyJ Sport Largo, pref with some age.

If I need to expand this I would say anything with a little age.

Let's see how long I can hang witchu big hitters. :ss


----------



## bobarian

lenguamor said:


> I'd like to try a Partagas 898V or RyJ Sport Largo, pref with some age.
> 
> If I need to expand this I would say anything with a little age.
> 
> Let's see how long I can hang witchu big hitters. :ss


:rIf 7yrs is old enough I can do the 898v. LMK if that works for you.:ss


----------



## Mr. Doug

::: New to this thread, and looking forward to seeing if I can help out. :::


----------



## burninator

bobarian said:


> :rIf 7yrs is old enough I can do the 898v. LMK if that works for you.:ss


You wishing for anything?


----------



## bobarian

burninator said:


> You wishing for anything?


Sorry, I granted just as I was leaving work. Now at home. Let me see...
How about:

ERDM Choix Supreme with a few years
Partagas or PL, hell any lonsdale
A tasty machine made

Lets see how these fly. I will expand in the morning if necessary.:ss


----------



## vstrommark

bobarian said:


> Sorry, I granted just as I was leaving work. Now at home. Let me see...
> How about:
> 
> * ERDM Choix Supreme* with a few years
> Partagas or PL, hell any lonsdale
> * A tasty machine made*
> 
> Lets see how these fly. I will expand in the morning if necessary.:ss


I've got these, Bob. Send me your address.

I pass my wish to Papichulo :ss


----------



## Papichulo

vstrommark said:


> I've got these, Bob. Send me your address.
> 
> I pass my wish to Papichulo :ss


Sounds fun now I have the rule set down.

I will keep an eye for opportunities to give a wish.

Here is a small list of wishes

PL RE (Magnifico would be awesome, but not necessary)
PL (any with some age). I have only tried a PLPC with about 2 years.
Vegas Robaina (Any)
Punch Ninfa
I really dig Lonesdales

Thanks:tu


----------



## bobarian

vstrommark said:


> I've got these, Bob. Send me your address.
> 
> I pass my wish to Papichulo :ss


Wow! Thanks bro:tu ! PM on the way!:ss


----------



## CigarGal

Papichulo said:


> Sounds fun now I have the rule set down.
> 
> I will keep an eye for opportunities to give a wish.
> 
> Here is a small list of wishes
> 
> PL RE (Magnifico would be awesome, but not necessary)
> PL (any with some age). I have only tried a PLPC with about 2 years.
> Vegas Robaina (Any)
> Punch Ninfa
> I really dig Lonesdales
> 
> Thanks:tu


I can do the Ninfas...pm me your addy.


----------



## vstrommark

bobarian said:


> Wow! Thanks bro:tu ! PM on the way!:ss


and a box coming right back at ya, Bob!

DC # 0307 1790 0001 8726 7510


----------



## icehog3

CigarGal said:


> I can do the Ninfas...pm me your addy.


What's your pleasure, Marianne?


----------



## rack04

rack04 said:


> I can do these for you. PM me your address. My wishes to follow.


DC # 0103 8555 7494 1503 6257


----------



## lenguamor

bobarian said:


> :rIf 7yrs is old enough I can do the 898v. LMK if that works for you.:ss


Sweet! :r That's plenty of age.

Justin, your DCN: 0103 8555 7494 0483 7162...they go out tomorrow.


----------



## CigarGal

For my first wish I am going to be very specific and see how lucky I get.

I would like to try a Vegas Robaina Unicos-I am toying with the idea of buying some of these and it would be nice to try one first.

I also would like to try a Davidoff since I never see these around.

So that is a start. I will add more if these are not a go.


----------



## pnoon

CigarGal said:


> For my first wish I am going to be very specific and see how lucky I get.
> 
> I would like to try a Vegas Robaina Unicos-I am toying with the idea of buying some of these and it would be nice to try one first.
> 
> I also would like to try a Davidoff since I never see these around.
> 
> So that is a start. I will add more if these are not a go.


Marianne - The request for a Unicos is quite appropriate (unfortuantely, I do not have one for you). Asking for a Davidoff here is a bit over-the-top. That is not to say you absolutely will not get one but I think it sets a precedence in this particualr thread that will open the doors to some off the wall requests. :2
I suggest expanding your wish if no one comes up with a Unicos today.


----------



## CigarGal

pnoon said:


> Marianne - The request for a Unicos is quite appropriate (unfortuantely, I do not have one for you). Asking for a Davidoff here is a bit over-the-top. That is not to say you absolutely will not get one but I think it sets a precedence in this particualr thread that will open the doors to some off the wall requests. :2
> I suggest expanding your wish if no one comes up with a Unicos today.


Okay, I can add one more thing...never seen the Davidoffs for sale so I figured it was an elusive critter.

So, I have had only one Cohiba(a small one SigI ??) in Mexico and it was terrible. I hear people rave about the Cohibas and I see a few of them in the top 25 listing, so there must be some out there that are tasty. I would like to try a good Cohiba.


----------



## kgoings

CigarGal said:


> Okay, I can add one more thing...never seen the Davidoffs for sale so I figured it was an elusive critter.
> 
> So, I have had only one Cohiba(a small one SigI ??) in Mexico and it was terrible. I hear people rave about the Cohibas and I see a few of them in the top 25 listing, so there must be some out there that are tasty. I would like to try a good Cohiba.


I can grant that wish for a Cohiba if your interested! Just got a couple in. Send me your addy!


----------



## CigarGal

kgoings said:


> I can grant that wish for a Cohiba if your interested! Just got a couple in. Send me your addy!


And these are smoking good? After my first bad experience I am a little apprehensive.


----------



## kgoings

CigarGal said:


> And these are smoking good? After my first bad experience I am a little apprehensive.


Yes I like them. I have had two of them and thought they were very good. PM me your addy

got a pm...I forgot to read the rules...

my wish

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme
Partagas 898V

preferably with a little bit of age...enough to smoke em anyways.


----------



## CigarGal

PM sent.


----------



## pnoon

We've had some new blood get involved here. Just as a reminder to everyone currently playing and those who are thinking about it:



The Professor said:


> Welcome to the Cuban MAW/PIF III!!!!!
> 
> Since the old thread was getting huge, I decided to renew this thread with the mods' blessing. I added a few small rules hopefully to improve this.
> 
> Most of you know how this works but for those who don't here you go. Its very simple:
> 
> 1. It's all Cuban. That means only wish for and only send Cuban cigars. No NCs should be involved in this MAW/PIF--there are other threads for that.
> 
> 2. Know that you've got bona fide provenance for all cigars. If you don't *know* you've got legit sticks, then you shouldn't be participating in this. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 3. Watch before you play. This is a suggestion more than a rule. It's important for you to get a feel for this exchange before you jump in. If you're just starting in the world of Habanos, hold out for a few months--the thread will still be here. If you're new to CS, just watch and learn for a little bit to get a sense for the norms/customs at play.
> 
> 4. It's a chain of wishes which happen one at a time based upon granting a wish first. You get in by granting the "current wish", of which there is only one (member) here at a time that has a wish to be granted up (may be for any one of a list of cigars). If you are able to grant that wish, then you are the next one entitled to make your wish.
> 
> 5. You'll notice that most people post a list of cigars that they're wishing for. When you grant that person's wish, you're agreeing to send one or more of the cigars listed. You may also note, from reading the various MAW/PIF threads, that pretty much everyone sends some tag-alongs (Cuban) to go with the granted cigar(s). While this isn't necessarily a "rule", it does tend to be the way of the jungle. And hey, since you already have to fill up that small usps priority box, you might as well use cigars rather than those annoying little packing peanuts that just wind up all over the floor anyway.
> 
> 6. When granting a wish, try to have a wish in mind to post at the same time, and when someone has said that they can grant your wish it will automatically be confirmed (i.e., don't ask "is that OK" and wait for a response if you're able to send what was wished). So keep your wishes detailed so that you get what you want. This will save time so no one is chiming in for people to post wishes or bumping the thread all the time. When that happens, it can be difficult to keep track of whose wish it is.
> 
> 7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).
> 
> 8. Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture.
> 
> 9. If you have a question or a problem, PM a mod who's active in the thread.
> 
> 10. Have fun, dag nabbit!  :tu


----------



## Mr. Doug

Thanks for posting that. I actually re-read it again to make sure I understood what I was getting in to. 


:: waiting to pounce on a wish I can fulfill :::


----------



## pnoon

Mr. Doug said:


> Thanks for posting that. I actually re-read it again to make sure I understood what I was getting in to.
> 
> :: waiting to pounce on a wish I can fulfill :::


Given the doubts and concerns expressed here:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=161307

Please be sure you understand rule #2 completely. Fakes have turned up recently in this MAW/PIF and nobody wants to see it happen again.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Given the doubts and concerns expressed here:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=161307
> 
> Please be sure you understand rule #2 completely. Fakes have turned up recently in this MAW/PIF and nobody wants to see it happen again.


:tpd: I'd like to echo this sentiment. This is a *very* important part of the Maw/PiF.


----------



## lenguamor

The Professor said:


> :tpd: I'd like to echo this sentiment. This is a *very* important part of the Maw/PiF.


:tpd: Know your source. As in, The Brick and Mortar-Based Store Which Is a Distributor For Habanos From Which You Yourself Purchased These Fine, Genuine Cigars.

:r What's with the steaks, Darrel?


----------



## bobarian

lenguamor said:


> :tpd: Know your source. As in, The Brick and Mortar-Based Store Which Is a Distributor For Habanos From Which You Yourself Purchased These Fine, Genuine Cigars.
> 
> :r *What's with the steaks, Darrel?*


Maybe he is using them on the black-eyes he has been getting around here lately? :r:r:bn


----------



## The Professor

lenguamor said:


> :r What's with the steaks, Darrel?


long story ... and someone else -- *cough* cigarflip *cough* -- thought a steak avatar would be fitting. 



bobarian said:


> Maybe he is using them on the black-eyes he has been getting around here lately? :r:r:bn


:tg



kgoings said:


> Yes I like them. I have had two of them and thought they were very good. PM me your addy
> 
> got a pm...I forgot to read the rules...
> 
> my wish
> 
> El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme
> Partagas 898V
> 
> preferably with a little bit of age...enough to smoke em anyways.


Bump. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

kgoings said:


> Yes I like them. I have had two of them and thought they were very good. PM me your addy
> 
> got a pm...I forgot to read the rules...
> 
> my wish
> 
> El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme
> Partagas 898V
> 
> preferably with a little bit of age...enough to smoke em anyways.


I can get you on the Choix and another nice Party or two. I do not have any 898s. Please send me your addy.


----------



## pnoon

Papichulo said:


> I can get you on the Choix and another nice Party or two. I do not have any 898s. Please send me your addy.


What be your wish, Brent?


----------



## Papichulo

pnoon said:


> What be your wish, Brent?


Peter, Cigar Girl is giving me a wish of a Ninfa.


----------



## pnoon

Papichulo said:


> Peter, Cigar Girl is giving me a wish of a Ninfa.


But you just granted another wish, so you are up again.


----------



## The Pict

rck70 said:


> Wow...i am humbled....i really am not well versed in the CC world, and am just reading how this all works.....so with that said, i am going to have to guess at what i might like......
> 
> I know i see a lot of talk about
> 
> Monte # 2
> H. Upmans
> RyJ
> Cohiba
> 
> Don't know series numbers or anything...sorry.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be good....thanks
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance.....


Finally on the way today via UPS 2 day 1ZF7990E0250653244.

Enjoy!:ss


----------



## Papichulo

pnoon said:


> But you just granted another wish, so you are up again.


OK, :ss

Any PL RE
Any VR 
Surprise


----------



## jkorp

Papichulo said:


> OK, :ss
> 
> Any PL RE
> *Any VR *
> *Surprise*


I can take care of this, pm me.


----------



## pnoon

jkorp said:


> I can take care of this, pm me.


And your wish is . . . . .


----------



## jkorp

I'd like to pass my wish to txdyna65.

Kenny you're up.


----------



## Twill413

jkorp said:


> I'd like to pass my wish to txdyna65.
> 
> Kenny your up.


Betcha he wishes for a Boli...


----------



## jmcrawf1

Twill413 said:


> Betcha he wishes for a Boli...


friggin Boli Ho


----------



## pnoon

Twill413 said:


> Betcha he wishes for a Boli...


Way to go out on a limb, Tony.


----------



## Mr. Doug

pnoon said:


> Given the doubts and concerns expressed here:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=161307
> 
> Please be sure you understand rule #2 completely. Fakes have turned up recently in this MAW/PIF and nobody wants to see it happen again.


Understood 1000% I wouldn't offer someone a stick I wasn't 100% on.

Sidenote: Just because I had a question about one box, doesn't mean that I have nothing but counterfeit cigars. I thought that education was one of the core reasons for this site.

::: back in the weeds waiting to see something I have turn up :::


----------



## pnoon

Mr. Doug said:


> Understood 1000% I wouldn't offer someone a stick I wasn't 100% on. As it should be.
> 
> Sidenote: Just because I had a question about one box, doesn't mean that I have nothing but counterfeit cigars. I thought that education was one of the core reasons for this site. Education is definitely why many of us are here. However, once doubt is cast over the provenance of cigars, it can be a difficult stigma to shake. Nobody accused you of having nothing but counterfeits. But the quoted thread does raise doubts in many minds.
> 
> ::: back in the weeds waiting to see something I have turn up :::


Sdienote: Comments in blue.


----------



## txdyna65

jkorp said:


> I'd like to pass my wish to txdyna65.
> 
> Kenny you're up.


Thanks a bunch bro, I appreciate it very much 



Twill413 said:


> Betcha he wishes for a Boli...


:tg



jmcrawf1 said:


> friggin Boli Ho


:tg



pnoon said:


> Way to go out on a limb, Tony.


:r

Ok just for that I dont wish for any Bolis, so how about

RYJ Cazadores
Partagas 898
Trini Coloniales or Robusto Extra
Any lonsdale other than a Boli 

I'll expand later if need be, Thanks again Jason.


----------



## pnoon

txdyna65 said:


> Ok just for that I dont wish for any Bolis, so how about
> 
> Bolivar Cazadores
> Bolivar 898
> Bolivar Coloniales or Robusto Extra
> Any Bolivar lonsdale.
> 
> I'll expand later if need be, Thanks again Jason.


:r :r


----------



## txdyna65

pnoon said:


> :r :r


:r you a$$ :bn


----------



## pnoon

txdyna65 said:


> :r you a$$ :bn


Too easy, Kenny. Too easy.


----------



## volfan

txdyna65 said:


> :r you a$$ :bn


now that is funny. :chk

Boli Cazadores sound yummy though.

scottie


----------



## jmcrawf1

pnoon said:


> :r :r


I'll bet if you send a Boli with a fork and a knife, Kenny would eat it.....


----------



## txdyna65

jmcrawf1 said:


> I'll bet if you send a Boli with a fork and a knife, Kenny would eat it.....


I have your addy bro, you might just be the one under the fork and knife  :r


----------



## jmcrawf1

txdyna65 said:


> I have your addy bro, you might just be the one under the fork and knife  :r


WHOA NOW!!! Watch yourself.....:tg


----------



## novasurf

I need to make a suggestion here?

I think it would be wise if members PM the DC numbers. 

One may never know who is looking.


----------



## BigVito

novasurf said:


> I need to make a suggestion here?
> 
> I think it would be wise if members PM the DC numbers.
> 
> One may never know who is looking.


I know I am looking


----------



## bobarian

lenguamor said:


> I'd like to try a Partagas 898V or RyJ Sport Largo, pref with some age.
> 
> If I need to expand this I would say anything with a little age.
> 
> Let's see how long I can hang witchu big hitters. :ss


Joe, Your smokes will be on the way tomorrow! I will pm u the DC#:tu


----------



## icehog3

txdyna65 said:


> Ok just for that I dont wish for any Bolis, so how about
> 
> RYJ Cazadores
> Partagas 898
> I'll expand later if need be, Thanks again Jason.


I got you on these Kenny.....and maybe a Boli too. 

I would like to pass my wish to another KMTV guy....khubli (Ji), you are up.


----------



## txdyna65

icehog3 said:


> I got you on these Kenny.....and maybe a Boli too.
> 
> I would like to pass my wish to another KMTV guy....khubli (Ji), you are up.


Thanks a bunch brother, look forward to them


----------



## JCK

icehog3 said:


> I got you on these Kenny.....and maybe a Boli too.
> 
> I would like to pass my wish to another KMTV guy....khubli (Ji), you are up.


Admiral.. I salute you.. Thank you kindly.

How about anything from the RA line besides RASCC or RASS that's smoking good or anything smoking good from 6/07.

Thanks again,
Ji


----------



## ResIpsa

khubli said:


> Admiral.. I salute you.. Thank you kindly.
> 
> How about anything from the RA line besides RASCC or RASS that's smoking good or anything smoking good from 6/07.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Ji


I've got this Ji, pm your addy please....


----------



## JCK

Hey Vic! Thanks man. PM on it's way


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> I've got this Ji, pm your addy please....


You're up, Counselor!


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> You're up, Counselor!


knowing Vic, he wrote it down then promptly lost it :r


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> knowing Vic, he wrote it down then promptly lost it :r


:r Okay, now that's funny to anyone who knows me, :r

Sorry for the delay.

I've been on a thin rg kick for a while, so lets go the other extreme.

Anything fat. Or phat. fat is in the new thin.


----------



## ir13

Incoming Hal,

DC # 0103 8555 7493 4399 3653


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> :r Okay, now that's funny to anyone who knows me, :r
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> I've been on a thin rg kick for a while, so lets go the other extreme.
> 
> Anything fat. Or phat. *fat is in the new thin*.


I've tried telling myself that for YEARS. :r:r:r


----------



## hk3

ir13 said:


> Incoming Hal,
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7493 4399 3653


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Hank

A long day makes me mad but coming 
home to my wish puts a smile on my face:ss!!
Many thanks to The Dakotan. You made my 
sh__ty day better!!!


Qual D Orsay Carona 2001
Punch RS 12 2000
Rafael Gonalez 2005
Party 898V 2000
Cohiba Robusto 2007


Thanks again Joe


----------



## CigarGal

0306 1070 0005 0983 2727

Sorry for the delay, Brent. Couldn't get into the forum this morning for addy. These will be flying your way in the a.m.


----------



## kgoings

Cigargal

07038555749020058327 :tu:ss


----------



## Bear

Hank said:


> A long day makes me mad but coming
> home to my wish puts a smile on my face:ss!!
> Many thanks to The Dakotan. You made my
> sh__ty day better!!!
> 
> Qual D Orsay Carona 2001
> Punch RS 12 2000
> Rafael Gonalez 2005
> Party 898V 2000
> Cohiba Robusto 2007
> 
> Thanks again Joe


If Canadians can play I can cover the 2007 Co Ro.

My wish:
Cuaba Salomon
San Cristobal Murallas
Partagas Lusi
(Basically, I'm looking for something nice and big in both RG and length to enjoy now that the weather is finally warming up here)


----------



## The Professor

Bear said:


> If Canadians can play I can cover the 2007 Co Ro.
> 
> My wish:
> Cuaba Salomon
> San Cristobal Murallas
> Partagas Lusi
> (Basically, I'm looking for something nice and big in both RG and length to enjoy now that the weather is finally warming up here)


I'll let Peter make a Canadians ruling; but I think you've misunderstood. Hank was posting what he got -- not his wishes that are in play. So ResIpsa's wish for something FAT still stands.


----------



## Bear

The Professor said:


> I'll let Peter make a Canadians ruling; but I think you've misunderstood. Hank was posting what he got -- not his wishes that are in play. So ResIpsa's wish for something FAT still stands.


My appologies... 
(got a little too excited when I thought I saw a wish I could grant!)


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> I'll let Peter make a Canadians ruling; but I think you've misunderstood. Hank was posting what he got -- not his wishes that are in play. So ResIpsa's wish for something FAT still stands.


I'm not sure why the ruling is mine to make.
But I don't see why not.

And, yes, ResIpsa is still up.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> I'm not sure why the ruling is mine to make.
> But I don't see why not.
> 
> And, yes, ResIpsa is still up.


maybe because you are the most diligent rule maker.


----------



## The Professor

Bear said:


> My appologies...
> (got a little too excited when I thought I saw a wish I could grant!)


no worries ... glad you're excited to participate. :tu



pnoon said:


> I'm not sure why the ruling is mine to make.


Because mod is only one letter off from god, Peter. That's right ... I think of you as the god of the MAW/PIF -- and your ruling reigns supreme. 

(ok ... so maybe that's a stretch. :r I just didn't know the answer and knew you would. :tu)


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Because mod is only one letter off from god, Peter. That's right ... I think of you as the god of the MAW/PIF -- and your ruling reigns supreme.
> 
> (ok ... so maybe that's a stretch. :r I just didn't know the answer and knew you would. :tu)


But don't you know? I am an elitist prick.


----------



## GWN

I've been hoping to jump in here at some point too if I can grant a wish, provided, of course, we Canucks get the high sign. Wouldn't want Bear to run amok in here without some supervision.


----------



## Deem

ResIpsa said:


> :r Okay, now that's funny to anyone who knows me, :r
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> I've been on a thin rg kick for a while, so lets go the other extreme.
> 
> Anything fat. Or phat. fat is in the new thin.


OK, I'm going to jump in here, Vic's been up for a while. Got at least one custom thicky for him :tu
Vic, pm me your addy please.

Initially I'll be rather specific:
RyJ Churchill SCO EA00
RyJ Churchill SCO ES00
Cohiba Siglo V RPO ABR 01

please give the above a 1/2 a day or so. I'll expand tomorrow afternoon to include:
Punch ninfa
Partagas Serie du conniseur No1
H Upmann Mag 46 (with a couple of years age)
Quay d'Orsay panatela

thanks, Deem


pnoon said:


> But don't you know? I am an elitist prick.


I knew that....that's why we're friends


----------



## ResIpsa

Deem said:


> OK, I'm going to jump in here, Vic's been up for a while. Got at least one custom thicky for him :tu
> Vic, pm me your addy please.
> 
> Initially I'll be rather specific:
> RyJ Churchill SCO EA00
> Ryj Churchill SCO ES00
> Siglo V RPO ABR 01
> 
> please give the above a 1/2 a day or so. I'll expand tomorrow afternoon to include:
> Punch ninfa
> Partagas Serie du conniseur No1
> H Upmann Mag 46 (with a couple of years age)
> Quay d'Orsay panatela
> 
> thanks, Deem
> 
> I knew that....that's why we're friends


 Thank you Deem.


----------



## Deem

Update:
Initially I'll be rather specific:
RyJ Churchill SCO EA00
RyJ Churchill SCO ES00
Cohiba Siglo V RPO ABR 01

Let's include any of these:
Punch ninfa
Punch SS1 (with 3 yrs age if possible)
PSD4 ('05)
Partagas Serie du conniseur No1
H Upmann Mag 46 (with a couple of years age)
Quay d'Orsay panatela
Sig IV
Sig V

thanks, 
Deem

Vic, I found a decent selection of phat  smokes for you.


----------



## bobarian

I will check my boxes of RyJ churhills tonite after work.:tu


----------



## Tbain

I got a very nice package of smokes in the mail today from Allan.

Thanks


I'm a slow non-PIF mug this week. Putting a home theater in the house and had the guy building the riser at the house Monday and Tuesday. Jkorp I am sending your cigars out today Priority Mail. They should be to you Saturday. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

I thought I was going to be able to help, but unfortuantely mySig 5's are SOL APR 01.. 

so close, yet so far!


----------



## Hank

The Professor said:


> I'll let Peter make a Canadians ruling; but I think you've misunderstood. Hank was posting what he got -- not his wishes that are in play. So ResIpsa's wish for something FAT still stands.


Sorry if i confused anyone just posting what 
i received, thanks again Jeff.


----------



## stevieray

rack04 said:


> I can do these for you. PM me your address. My wishes to follow.


I received my wish from Justin today....:tu

'00 Du Prince
'07 PLPC
'01 Punch Black Prince (wish)
'07 H.Upmann No.2 (wish)
HdM Petit Robusto (new to me)

Thanks Brother


----------



## rck70

The Pict said:


> I can take care of a few of these. PM me you addy and I'll get them sent early next week.
> Oh crap, now I have to come up with a wish. Hmmm, how about anything that is smoking well? :r


First i would like to Thank The Dakotan for giving me his wish...Thanks:tu

2nd my hat's off to The Pict for granting my wish, got them today....

Monte #2 '07
Upman Monarches '01
RyJ Cazadore '01
Cohiba SigVI Tubo

Thanks so much guy's


----------



## ir13

Recieved JKorp's package today

1. 99 Vegueros Mareva
2. 00 Partagas de Partagas
3. 01 Vegas Robaina Clasicos
4. 99 Partagas Churchill
5. 07? JLP Breva

The 99 Vegueros Mareva went up in flames quickly as i was intrigued by it and had not had one before.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> I definitely got this!!! (the RyJ Cedros 1s & Party Lons)
> 
> hahahahahha
> 
> As for my wish ... Justin, wish again!!!!!!! :r:r


Jeff definately cover these wishes. Thanks bro.

2 - '03 RyJ Cedros de Luxe No. 1
'99 Partagas de Partagas No. 1
'02 Partagas Lonsdale (cab)
'00 Partagas Lonsdale



The Dakotan said:


> Justin, I got these. I'll send them out with the other MAW tomorrow.
> 
> I'll post my wish in a few hours. I need to think about this.


Got hammered again with wishes from Jeff. Thanks again.

'99 SLR Lonsdale
2 - '00 VR Clasicos
'98 Boli CE
'07 Boli PC


----------



## The Dakotan

justinphilly said:


> Awesome!


I got my wish from justinphilly today and WOW he slammed me!

2000 Punch Black Prince
VR Famosos
Monte Petit Edmundo

AND ... wait for it ....

2 X early 1990s RyJ Tres Petit Coronas :dr

WOW, just WOW!!


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> I got my wish from justinphilly today and WOW he slammed me!
> 
> 2000 Punch Black Prince
> VR Famosos
> Monte Petit Edmundo
> 
> AND ... wait for it ....
> 
> 2 X early 1990s RyJ Tres Petit Coronas :dr
> 
> WOW, just WOW!!


Helluva PIF! :tu :dr

Justin: I can assure you that Jeff most likely creamed his pants when he saw those RyJs. :bn


----------



## The Dakotan

The Professor said:


> Helluva PIF! :tu :dr
> 
> Justin: I can assure you that Jeff most likely creamed his pants when he saw those RyJs. :bn


I agree it was a helluva PIF!

As for your last comment, I only have one word: TWICE.


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> I agree it was a helluva PIF!
> 
> As for your last comment, I only have one word: TWICE.


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## vstrommark

The Dakotan said:


> I agree it was a helluva PIF!
> 
> As for your last comment, I only have one word: TWICE.


dang, you must have gotten your Viagra prescription, congrats! :bl


----------



## bobarian

bobarian said:


> I will check my boxes of RyJ churhills tonite after work.:tu


Sorry bro, My boxes are 99 and 01. Wish I could have helped.


----------



## bobarian

vstrommark said:


> I've got these, Bob. Send me your address.


I received an amazing package from vstromark today. I had wished for some tasty Machine Mades and a ERDM Choix Supreme. This is what arrived::dr:dr:dr
http://imageshack.us

A HERD OF CLEARS!!! I have only had the pleasure of smoking the Robt Burns deLuxe. I cant wait to try the others. Not exactly what I had in mind when I asked for MM's. :r Totally over the top! Thanks so much!:ss


----------



## bobarian

Deem said:


> Update:
> Initially I'll be rather specific:
> RyJ Churchill SCO EA00
> RyJ Churchill SCO ES00
> Cohiba Siglo V RPO ABR 01
> 
> Let's include any of these:
> Punch ninfa
> Punch SS1 (with 3 yrs age if possible)
> PSD4 ('05)
> Partagas Serie du conniseur No1
> H Upmann Mag 46 (with a couple of years age)
> Quay d'Orsay panatela
> Sig IV
> Sig V
> 
> thanks,
> Deem
> 
> Vic, I found a decent selection of phat  smokes for you.


Bump for the current wish!:tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl

Uh, glad I could um, help....... (i think!!!)


----------



## ResIpsa

khubli said:


> Hey Vic! Thanks man. PM on it's way


On its way Ji, 0307 1790 0002 2133 7292


----------



## lenguamor

bobarian said:


> I received an amazing package from vstromark today. I had wished for some tasty Machine Mades and a ERDM Choix Supreme. This is what arrived::dr:dr:dr
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> A HERD OF CLEARS!!! I have only had the pleasure of smoking the Robt Burns deLuxe. I cant wait to try the others. Not exactly what I had in mind when I asked for MM's. :r Totally over the top! Thanks so much!:ss


Wow, didn't know anyone else here was into these, besides Hollywood.

Hmmm...


----------



## vstrommark

bobarian said:


> I received an amazing package from vstromark today. I had wished for some tasty Machine Mades and a ERDM Choix Supreme. This is what arrived::dr:dr:dr
> 
> A HERD OF CLEARS!!! I have only had the pleasure of smoking the Robt Burns deLuxe. I cant wait to try the others. Not exactly what I had in mind when I asked for MM's. :r Totally over the top! Thanks so much!:ss


You will recall that I specifically asked if old ones were okay.


----------



## Benzopyrene

I can get this one I can cover the Punch SS #1 with 5 years on it, I have a R=J churchill from 99, and Im pretty sure I can dig up a mag 46 with a little age on it along ith a couple other goodies of course. LMK if this works. PM me your addy! Cheers!


----------



## Benzopyrene

I know I havent played yet, but Ill post my wishes when I hear these are good enough for Deem. Cheers all!


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Welcome to the Cuban MAW/PIF III!!!!!
> 
> Since the old thread was getting huge, I decided to renew this thread with the mods' blessing. I added a few small rules hopefully to improve this.
> 
> Most of you know how this works but for those who don't here you go. Its very simple:
> 
> 1. It's all Cuban. That means only wish for and only send Cuban cigars. No NCs should be involved in this MAW/PIF--there are other threads for that.
> 
> 2. Know that you've got bona fide provenance for all cigars. If you don't *know* you've got legit sticks, then you shouldn't be participating in this. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 3. Watch before you play. This is a suggestion more than a rule. It's important for you to get a feel for this exchange before you jump in. If you're just starting in the world of Habanos, hold out for a few months--the thread will still be here. If you're new to CS, just watch and learn for a little bit to get a sense for the norms/customs at play.
> 
> 4. It's a chain of wishes which happen one at a time based upon granting a wish first. You get in by granting the "current wish", of which there is only one (member) here at a time that has a wish to be granted up (may be for any one of a list of cigars). If you are able to grant that wish, then you are the next one entitled to make your wish.
> 
> 5. You'll notice that most people post a list of cigars that they're wishing for. When you grant that person's wish, you're agreeing to send one or more of the cigars listed. You may also note, from reading the various MAW/PIF threads, that pretty much everyone sends some tag-alongs (Cuban) to go with the granted cigar(s). While this isn't necessarily a "rule", it does tend to be the way of the jungle. And hey, since you already have to fill up that small usps priority box, you might as well use cigars rather than those annoying little packing peanuts that just wind up all over the floor anyway.
> 
> *6. When granting a wish, try to have a wish in mind to post at the same time, and when someone has said that they can grant your wish it will automatically be confirmed (i.e., don't ask "is that OK" and wait for a response if you're able to send what was wished). So keep your wishes detailed so that you get what you want. This will save time so no one is chiming in for people to post wishes or bumping the thread all the time. When that happens, it can be difficult to keep track of whose wish it is.*
> 
> 7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).
> 
> 8. Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture.
> 
> 9. If you have a question or a problem, PM a mod who's active in the thread.
> 
> 10. Have fun, dag nabbit!  :tu


 just a rule that seems to be forgotten.


----------



## The Professor

Benzopyrene said:


> I know I havent played yet, but Ill post my wishes when I hear these are good enough for Deem. Cheers all!


I think what Perry's trying to say is that, per the rules of the thread, if you have a stick that meets the wisher's criteria, then you don't wait for confirmation. It's done. 

So that means you're up for a wish. :tu


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> I think what Perry's trying to say is that, per the rules of the thread, if you have a stick that meets the wisher's criteria, then you don't wait for confirmation. It's done.
> 
> So that means you're up for a wish. :tu


yup  that is what this doodahs was trying to say :r


----------



## Benzopyrene

lol, sorry I know and I just read this the other day, Im an idoit. Heres my wish Ill expand manyana if need be

1. Punch SS #2
2. Partagas Charlotte
3. Ramon Allones Seleccion Suprema


----------



## lenguamor

Benzopyrene said:


> lol, sorry I know and I just read this the other day, Im an idoit. Heres my wish Ill expand manyana if need be
> 
> 1. Punch SS #2
> 2. Partagas Charlotte
> 3. Ramon Allones Seleccion Suprema


I can do the Charlotte; hope you like 98's.

I'd like to re-try a Mag46, since my first experience with them a couple years back was less than good.


----------



## Deem

Benzopyrene said:


> I can get this one I can cover the Punch SS #1 with 5 years on it, I have a R=J churchill from 99, and Im pretty sure I can dig up a mag 46 with a little age on it along ith a couple other goodies of course. LMK if this works. PM me your addy! Cheers!


Sounds great :tu
Will pm you shortly.


----------



## Benzopyrene

While Im at it I can cover that mag 46for ya. Ill throw in some other good stuff as well.

Here I go again.

1. Punch SS #2
2. RA seleccion Suprema


----------



## Sancho

I got nothing.


----------



## Bear

Sancho said:


> I got nothing.


I feel so inadequate when I lurke here...


----------



## ResIpsa

Benzopyrene said:


> While Im at it I can cover that mag 46for ya. Ill throw in some other good stuff as well.
> 
> Here I go again.
> 
> 1. Punch SS #2
> 2. RA seleccion Suprema


 Bump for benzo's current wish


----------



## Deem

ResIpsa said:


> I've been on a thin rg kick for a while, so lets go the other extreme.
> 
> Anything fat. Or phat. fat is in the new thin.


Vic, sent out your package today.
DC# sent by pm.
Deem


----------



## The Pict

rck70 said:


> First i would like to Thank The Dakotan for giving me his wish...Thanks:tu
> 
> 2nd my hat's off to The Pict for granting my wish, got them today....
> 
> Monte #2 '07
> Upman Monarches '01
> RyJ Cazadore '01
> Cohiba SigVI Tubo
> 
> Thanks so much guy's


Enjoy brother. You had a pretty varied grouping in your wish so I just had to send one of each. :ss Let me know how you like them.


----------



## The Pict

stevieray said:


> I'll pick up this wish....I have a few sticks that are smoking well right now :tu
> pm sent for your address


Package from Steve arrived safe and sound yesterday with a whole group of tasties for me:

Two LeHoya Du Prince from Oct '00
Jan '00 Vegueros Marcua
May '01 Qual Dorsay Corona Claro 
April '04 Partagas Short.

Thanks man, I'm looking forward to sparking these up soon.


----------



## stevieray

The Pict said:


> Package from Steve arrived safe and sound yesterday with a whole group of tasties for me:
> 
> Two LeHoya Du Prince from Oct '00
> Jan '00 Vegueros Marcua
> May '01 Qual Dorsay Corona Claro
> April '04 Partagas Short.
> 
> Thanks man, I'm looking forward to sparking these up soon.


I *so wish* that I had '04 shorts.....but I'm sorry to say those are 07's. Still smoking good though


----------



## Twill413

stevieray said:


> I *so wish* that I had '04 shorts.....but I'm sorry to say those are 07's. Still smoking good though


Thanks for returning my PM on RE: Those 07 shorts! :tg


----------



## Benzopyrene

update

1. Punch SS #2
2. RA seleccion Suprema
3. Monte C
4. Anything smoking good from the late 90's or earlier.


----------



## Papichulo

kgoings;:tu:ss[/QUOTE said:


> I just returned back from El Paso. Package is packed and will go out in the AM.


----------



## The Pict

stevieray said:


> I *so wish* that I had '04 shorts.....but I'm sorry to say those are 07's. Still smoking good though


Well at least I have the excuse of the 4 and 7 keys being close together!


----------



## ResIpsa

Benzopyrene said:


> update
> 
> 1. Punch SS #2
> 2. RA seleccion Suprema
> 3. Monte C
> 4. Anything smoking good from the late 90's or earlier.


If I could humbly suggest, it may help for you to expand your selection a little and ask for some more readily available cigars.

RE's, cigars from the Books, vintage and discontinued cigars make it more difficult for someone to step up for you


----------



## Benzopyrene

1. Punch SS #2
2. RA seleccion Suprema
3. Monte C
4. Anything smoking good from the late 90's or earlier.
5. Siglo XI
6. Upmann #2


----------



## The Professor

not to bust your ballz, but I'm guessing you mean Siglp VI (6) not XI (11).


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The Professor said:


> not to *best* your ballz, but I'm guessing you mean Siglp VI (6) not XI (11).


I don't think you were besting his balls....maybe busting, but not besting!!:r


----------



## The Professor

Mr.Maduro said:


> I don't think you were besting his balls....maybe busting, but not besting!!:r


I hate you.

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Papichulo

Mr.Maduro said:


> I don't think you were besting his balls....maybe busting, but not besting!!:r


:r:r:r:r now that is funny:ss


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> I hate you.
> 
> :r:r:r:r:r


Christ that's quite a number of people you got on that list now brother. Anybody left?


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> Christ that's quite a number of people you got on that list now brother. Anybody left?


I should start a CS Group for people I hate ... that way I can keep them coralled and remind them all at one that I hate them.


----------



## BigVito

Mr.Maduro said:


> I don't think you were besting his balls....maybe busting, but not besting!!:r


:r:r "quit besting my balls Dokk "


The Professor said:


> I should start a CS Group for people I hate ... that way I can keep them coralled and remind them all at one that I hate them.


thats one group Im pre-approved for :r


----------



## bobarian

Mr.Maduro said:


> I don't think you were besting his balls....maybe busting, but not besting!!:r


Wow, Everyone is busting on Dokk. If that's the way he rolls, that's the way he rolls!:r:bn


----------



## jmcrawf1

Besting balls is a great way to contribute to the jungle!


----------



## icehog3

Benzopyrene said:


> 1. Punch SS #2
> 2. RA seleccion Suprema
> 3. Monte C
> 4. Anything smoking good from the late 90's or earlier.
> 5. Siglo XI
> 6. Upmann #2


Bump.


----------



## chenvt

Benzopyrene said:


> 1. Punch SS #2
> 2. RA seleccion Suprema
> 3. Monte C
> 4. *Anything smoking good from the late 90's or earlier. (98 Punch Coronoa)*
> 5. *Siglo XI* (Assuming from the ball besting that it's a VI)
> 6. Upmann #2


Benzopyrene, please PM me your address and I'll get this sent out. Thanks!

My wishes:

Trinidad Robusto Extra
99-01 Hoyo Du Prince
Partagas Lusitania
Partagas 898
2000 Punch RS12


----------



## pnoon

chenvt said:


> Benzopyrene, please PM me your address and I'll get this sent out. Thanks!
> 
> My wishes:
> 
> Trinidad Robusto Extra
> Punch Ninfa
> 2007 BGM
> Siglo VI Tubo


you've got a Sig XI?????

that would be a fake


----------



## chenvt

pnoon said:


> you've got a Sig XI?????
> 
> that would be a fake


Assuming he meant a Siglo VI based on Professor's "balls besting" 

Edited list:

Trinidad Robusto Extra
99-01 Hoyo Du Prince
Partagas Lusitania
Partagas 898
2000 Punch RS12
Punch Black Prince


----------



## newcigarz

chenvt said:


> Assuming he meant a Siglo VI based on Professor's "balls besting"
> 
> Edited list:
> 
> Trinidad Robusto Extra
> 99-01 Hoyo Du Prince
> Partagas Lusitania
> Partagas 898
> 2000 Punch RS12
> *Punch Black Prince*


I can do this PM me your addy.

I found the RASS poll interesting. So how about a RASS that you think is aged appropriately.

I will expand if needed.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

Just got my wishes in!

-98 Charlotte
-02 Ninfa
-00 Ninfa
-06 RyJ Petit Julieta
-90 ERDM DemiTasse

:tu:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

newcigarz said:


> I can do this PM me your addy.
> 
> I found the RASS poll interesting. So how about a RASS that you think is aged appropriately.
> 
> I will expand if needed.


What do u consider appropriately


----------



## JCK

I received my wish from Vic today. Vic, way over the top! Thank you kind sir. I'd really like to let these rest a bit, but BBQ and Poker today. I don't know if I can resist the temptation of lighting one up today!

06 RA Estupendo
05 ERDM Choix Supreme
06 PLPC
98 Du Prince
92 Joyita


----------



## newcigarz

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What do u consider appropriately


What ever the senders opinion is.:tu
Judging by the poll there is a big swing of years.


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> I can do this PM me your addy.


DC # 0308 0660 0001 2020 2174

Enjoy! :tu


----------



## Benzopyrene

Lol, wow! Im just gonna go ahead and say it. Yesterday I was under the influence most of the day. Finished the ol third year of medical school, and started drinking immediately, so my bad on making up a new cigar the magical Siglo XI. :ss I blame it on the booze. Thanks for hooking me up despite my inadequacy brother!:chkCheers guys!


----------



## burninator

newcigarz said:


> What ever the senders opinion is.:tu
> Judging by the poll there is a big swing of years.


Is Booker up, or does this wish still belong to Tony?


----------



## newcigarz

burninator said:


> Is Booker up, or does this wish still belong to Tony?


Have not heard anymore from Booker. To clarify my wish, ANY RASS that the sender feels is aged appropriately to their own tastes. :ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

newcigarz said:


> Have not heard anymore from Booker. To clarify my wish, ANY RASS that the sender feels is aged appropriately to their own tastes. :ss


I have some that I love, and I have your addy.:ss

My list:

Any Monte Especial
Any Punch Royal
PSD4 '00-'04

I can expand this list if needed.


----------



## newcigarz

SteveDMatt said:


> I have some that I love, and I have your addy.:ss


Awesome, Thanks Steve! :tu


----------



## hk3

Got the sticks ir13! Thanks for the wish and then some!

-Boli Tubos No. 2
-San Cristobal Principe
-BGM (my wish stick)
-Juan Lopez PC
-Monte #4

The Boli Tubos will be a first for me! Thanks again.


----------



## Papichulo

CigarGal said:


> 0306 1070 0005 0983 2727
> 
> Sorry for the delay, Brent. Couldn't get into the forum this morning for addy. These will be flying your way in the a.m.


They arrived today and all I have to say is wow:dr Thank you a bunch.

Monte especial 98 
LGC#3 02
2 Ninfas with some age. I can hardly wait to torchem up.

Thanks Marianne!!!


----------



## jkorp

Tbain said:


> Originally Posted by *jkorp* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1707231#post1707231
> _My wishes:_
> 
> _BOLIVAR IMMENSAS w/ a couple years_
> _BOLIVAR CORONAS GIGANTES w/ a couple years_
> _RAMON ALLONES GIGANTES w/ a couple years_
> _ANY TRINIDAD besides Reyes w/ a couple years_
> _COHIBA Siglo III w/ a couple years_
> 
> 
> 
> I can do these. Send me a PM with your addy.
Click to expand...

Trent you the package today. Thats an incredible set of smokes you sent my man. I was expecting to get one or 2 from my list, but you sent them all, incredible. Thanks a million.


----------



## mikeyj23

SteveDMatt said:


> I have some that I love, and I have your addy.:ss
> 
> My list:
> 
> Any Monte Especial
> *Any Punch Royal*
> PSD4 '00-'04
> 
> I can expand this list if needed.


Got these and maybe the PSD4 as well - I'll check when I get back to my humi. I have your addy.

My wish:
Any smoke you would consider "delicate" or "complex"


----------



## BamaDoc77

mikeyj23 said:


> Got these and maybe the PSD4 as well - I'll check when I get back to my humi. I have your addy.
> 
> My wish:
> Any smoke you would consider "delicate" or "complex"


I can get these, PM me your addie...i will try for.....
Boli CG
Partagas Serie 2
Monte Edmundo, A's or Especiales
rafael Gonzales marca


----------



## rack04

BamaDoc77 said:


> [/size]
> 
> I can get these, PM me your addie...i will try for.....
> Boli CG
> Partagas Serie 2
> Monte Edmundo, A's or Especiales
> rafael Gonzales marca


Bump for the Doc.


----------



## Papichulo

rack04 said:


> Bump for the Doc.


Yeah doc, what is your wish?


----------



## mikeyj23

Papichulo said:


> Yeah doc, what is your wish?


|
|
\/


BamaDoc77 said:


> ...i will try for.....
> Boli CG
> Partagas Serie 2
> Monte Edmundo, A's or Especiales
> rafael Gonzales marca


----------



## Papichulo

mikeyj23 said:


> |
> |
> \/


Mikeyj23, I need to put on my glasses. I cannot do that wish. :hn


----------



## BamaDoc77

will expand

Boli CG
Partagas Serie 2
Monte Edmundo, A's or Especiales
rafael Gonzales marca
SLR A
Inmensas
SP Gigantes
SP Sanchos


----------



## Tbain

jkorp said:


> Trent you the package today. Thats an incredible set of smokes you sent my man. I was expecting to get one or 2 from my list, but you sent them all, incredible. Thanks a million.


I cheated and deleted one off off you beginning list. 

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## mikeyj23

SteveDMatt said:


> I have some that I love, and I have your addy.:ss
> 
> My list:
> 
> Any Monte Especial
> Any Punch Royal
> PSD4 '00-'04
> 
> I can expand this list if needed.


Out tomorrow - DC# 01038555749482725405


----------



## ir13

BamaDoc77 said:


> will expand
> 
> Boli CG
> Partagas Serie 2
> *Monte Edmundo*, A's or Especiales
> rafael Gonzales marca
> SLR A
> *Inmensas*
> SP Gigantes
> SP Sanchos


Time for me to grant your wish.

Will thinking about mine and post them later.


----------



## ir13

Wishes to Start

Monte # 4 Reserva
RAG with some age on it


----------



## ir13

Expanding.....


RAMON ALLONES GIGANTES
HOYO EPICURE No.2
TRINIDAD FUNDADORES
BOLIVAR BELICOSOS FINOS
PARTAGAS LUSITANIAS


----------



## BamaDoc77

ir13 said:


> Time for me to grant your wish.
> 
> Will thinking about mine and post them later.


Thanks! You got my addie?


----------



## Papichulo

JKorp granted my wish today. The smokes look tasty and I appreciate it:tu

JLP Breva
Vegueros Mareva 99
Dip #3 01
VRC 01
JLPC 06

I have never smoked a VRC or Dip #3. Thanks brother:ss:ss


----------



## jkorp

Papichulo said:


> JKorp granted my wish today. The smokes look tasty and I appreciate it:tu
> 
> JLP Breva
> Vegueros Mareva 99
> Dip #3 01
> VRC 01
> JLPC 06
> 
> I have never smoked a VRC or Dip #3. Thanks brother:ss:ss


Excellent, I hope they all smoke well for you. The Dip #3 hasn't been ott long, so you might want to let it rest a while, but the others are smoking great imo.


----------



## vstrommark

ir13 said:


> Expanding.....
> 
> RAMON ALLONES GIGANTES
> HOYO EPICURE No.2
> TRINIDAD FUNDADORES
> BOLIVAR BELICOSOS FINOS
> PARTAGAS LUSITANIAS


bump


----------



## motownflip

ir13 said:


> Expanding.....
> 
> RAMON ALLONES GIGANTES
> HOYO EPICURE No.2
> TRINIDAD FUNDADORES
> BOLIVAR BELICOSOS FINOS
> PARTAGAS LUSITANIAS


I have a couple of these covered. PM me your addy.:tu

How about a HDM Regalos? I'll expand if needed to in the morning


----------



## ResIpsa

Deem said:


> Vic, sent out your package today.
> DC# sent by pm.
> Deem


 Deem granted my wish in spades:bl

60 RG custom roll .....thank you brother, this is going to be a first for me

and on top of that:

'00 H.Upmann Monarca
'06 Monte Edmundo
'07 VR Unico
'07 ERDM Choix Supreme

I owe you one my friend


----------



## Mr.Maduro

motownflip said:


> I have a couple of these covered. PM me your addy.:tu
> 
> How about a HDM Regalos? I'll expand if needed to in the morning


I got this one for you! PM me your addy!!

For me....

RG Slenderella
Montecristo Especiale
Cohiba Siglo III or V
RyJ Sports Largos
ERdM Grandes de Espana or Lunch Club

I'll add more if needed!


----------



## muziq

Mr.Maduro said:


> RG Slenderella
> Montecristo Especiale
> Cohiba Siglo III or V
> RyJ Sports Largos
> ERdM Grandes de Espana or Lunch Club
> 
> I'll add more if needed!


Patrick, I can get you on three of these 

My wish in just a bit...


----------



## Mr.Maduro

muziq said:


> Patrick, I can get you on three of these
> 
> My wish in just a bit...


Thanks Heath....do you need my addy?


----------



## muziq

Okay, I'll keep it relatively simple:

*Any aged lonsdale that's smoking really well right now

*Any aged long panatela that's smoking brilliantly


----------



## muziq

Mr.Maduro said:


> Thanks Heath....do you need my addy?


Might go ahead and resend it, just to be safe...:tu


----------



## CigarGal

kgoings said:


> I can grant that wish for a Cohiba if your interested! Just got a couple in. Send me your addy!


Got the Cohiba today from kgoings . A Sig II in a tubo. Any idea the age on this?

Also a Partagas-not sure of vitola- a bit longer than a parti short. Don't know if this one has any age or not either.


----------



## kgoings

CigarGal said:


> Got the Cohiba today from kgoings . A Sig II in a tubo. Any idea the age on this?
> 
> Also a Partagas-not sure of vitola- a bit longer than a parti short. Don't know if this one has any age or not either.


The Partagas is a SuperPartagas. Both are from 07 per the vendor. I purchased them as singles (5 of each after someone gifted me and I loved the SP but didnt get to try the Cohiba at that time) I have smoke 3 of each and they are smoking great!

Sorry for not adding a note.


----------



## CigarGal

kgoings said:


> The Partagas is a SuperPartagas. Both are from 07 per the vendor. I purchased them as singles (5 of each after someone gifted me and I loved the SP but didnt get to try the Cohiba at that time) I have smoke 3 of each and they are smoking great!
> 
> Sorry for not adding a note.


Great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## kgoings

CigarGal said:


> Great! Thanks for the info.


Hope you enjoy, I would have sent more but I am new to the habano and trying to build a stash (and find out what I like)


----------



## CigarGal

kgoings said:


> Hope you enjoy, I would have sent more but I am new to the habano and trying to build a stash (and find out what I like)


Same here-it is a slow process. I may let these babies grow up a bit before I try them.


----------



## The Professor

muziq said:


> Okay, I'll keep it relatively simple:
> 
> *Any aged lonsdale that's smoking really well right now
> 
> *Any aged long panatela that's smoking brilliantly


You're sooooooo lucky I'm taking a break from this thread to give other people a chance to participate.... If I wasn't, I'd own you right now, Barbie. 

Bump for Barbie's wish.


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> You're sooooooo lucky I'm taking a break from this thread to give other people a chance to participate.... If I wasn't, I'd own you right now, Barbie.
> 
> Bump for Barbie's wish.


either bring it or pipe down


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> either bring it or pipe down


Oh snap! :r


----------



## The Professor

Bigwaved said:


> either bring it or pipe down


Right back at ya. 

It's been brought many times, JRB....


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Right back at ya.
> 
> It's been brought many times, JRB....


are you done jabroni?


----------



## CigarGal

muziq said:


> Okay, I'll keep it relatively simple:
> 
> *Any aged lonsdale that's smoking really well right now
> 
> *Any aged long panatela that's smoking brilliantly


Just in case you forgot why we are here.


----------



## Papichulo

There is a bunch of chatty betties here and I am not refering to Marianne.:r


----------



## icehog3

Papichulo said:


> There is a bunch of chatty betties here and I am not refering to Marianne.:r


Pot, meet Kettle.


----------



## Papichulo

icehog3 said:


> Pot, meet Kettle.


:r:r:r tru dat


----------



## Mr.Maduro

motownflip said:


> I have a couple of these covered. PM me your addy.:tu
> 
> How about a HDM Regalos? I'll expand if needed to in the morning


In the mail tomorrow Brian.....

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 4817 4354


----------



## muziq

The Professor said:


> Right back at ya.
> 
> It's been brought many times, JRB....


Likely story. You and Daphne (The Dakotan) can certainly pump smack, but I'm far from shaking, Tina. :bx:bx

Do I need to expand my wish? I'm not asking for a specific factory or box code :r


----------



## BigVito

muziq said:


> Likely story. You and Daphne (The Dakotan) can certainly pump smack, but I'm far from shaking, Tina. :bx:bx
> 
> Do I need to expand my wish? I'm not asking for a specific factory or box code :r


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## jmcrawf1

BigVito said:


> Oh snap! :r


Hey!!! That's copyright infringement! :bn


----------



## The Professor

muziq said:


> Likely story. You and Daphne (The Dakotan) can certainly pump smack, but I'm far from shaking, Tina. :bx:bx
> 
> Do I need to expand my wish? I'm not asking for a specific factory or box code :r


You know what? Phuk you! :fu I'll grant this wish. And you know what else? I'm passing my wish back to you. By the way, I'm covering BOTH wishes you made (lons and long pan). So you'd better wish for something else. 

You'll have to wait until I move to get them....

OK ... you're up.


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> OK ... you're up.


Tick-Tock Heath. What are you waiting for? :r


----------



## The Professor

I wonder where Barbie is at.... Doesn't he know his ass is being handed to him here???  :chk


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> You know what? Phuk you! :fu I'll grant this wish. And you know what else? I'm passing my wish back to you. By the way, I'm covering BOTH wishes you made (lons and long pan). So you'd better wish for something else.
> 
> *You'll have to wait until I move to get them....*
> 
> OK ... you're up.


I'm not sure the rules allow for this. 
Grant a wish and then make the recipient wait? 
:hn


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> I'm not sure the rules allow for this.
> Grant a wish and then make the recipient wait?
> :hn


he is Tina,


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> I'm not sure the rules allow for this.
> Grant a wish and then make the recipient wait?
> :hn


OK. I'll send them out before I move.


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> OK. I'll send them out before I move.


Sorry if you misinterpreted, Dokk. I was just bustin' chops. 
Take your time. Love ya, Brother.

See my edited post.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Sorry if you misinterpreted, Dokk. I was just bustin' chops.
> Take your time. Love ya, Brother.
> 
> See my edited post.


ahhhh....

see -- the winky smileys make all the difference. :tg


----------



## NCRadioMan

The Professor said:


> ahhhh....
> 
> see -- the winky smileys make all the difference. :tg


So does this toungue smiley.


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> ahhhh....
> 
> see -- the winky smileys make all the difference. :tg


My bad.

Where is the "hides head in shame" smiley? 
Perry, can you help me? You, of all people, should know.


----------



## The Professor

NCRadioMan said:


> So does this toungue smiley.


so does this finger :fu  

so where the hell is Barbie??? he disses me and then runs for cover, is that it?


----------



## Papichulo

The Professor said:


> so does this finger :fu
> 
> so where the hell is Barbie??? he disses me and then runs for cover, is that it?


girls will be girls


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> My bad.
> 
> Where is the "hides head in shame" smiley?
> Perry, can you help me? You, of all people, should know.


:r :tg
vito no have shame, vito proud ox


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> so does this finger :fu
> 
> so where the hell is Barbie??? he disses me and then runs for cover, is that it?


blah blah balls


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> :r :tg
> vito no have shame, vito proud ox


:r  :r  :r  :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Dang, just as predicted.....Dokk hands him his AZZ.........Brent must have a crystal ball or sumting......:r


----------



## muziq

The Professor said:


> I wonder where Barbie is at.... Doesn't he know his ass is being handed to him here???  :chk


:r So easily is the bait taken, Tina: my wish is for someone to step up and hand our sister Tina here the right royal pimp-slap of cigars she deserves. It's :mn time in the MAW/PIF, open season on Herr Doktor. That, my friends, is my wish for the moment. :cb


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Hmmmmm, do we need a MAW/PIF rules interpetation here from Pnoon?:cb


----------



## bobarian

muziq said:


> :r So easily is the bait taken, Tina: my wish is for someone to step up and hand our sister Tina here the right royal pimp-slap of cigars she deserves. It's :mn time in the MAW/PIF, open season on Herr Doktor. That, my friends, is my wish for the moment. :cb


Sorry bro, but that's not going to work. Once a wish has been passed its yours and you must make a wish. I know I am a newbie, but this tactic has been tried before.  So for now your a$$ is on the fryer. :r:bn


----------



## muziq

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Hmmmmm, do we need a MAW/PIF rules interpetation here from Pnoon?:cb


So requested. I sincerely wish to swarm the jungle and pummel Tina. That will do me much more good than some cigars. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Paging Pnoon, Paging Pnoon, please pick up the CS house phone for rules interpetation..........


----------



## The Professor

muziq said:


> :r So easily is the bait taken, Tina: my wish is for someone to step up and hand our sister Tina here the right royal pimp-slap of cigars she deserves. It's :mn time in the MAW/PIF, open season on Herr Doktor. That, my friends, is my wish for the moment. :cb


Um ... er ... uh.... :al :al :al

I think you need to make a specific wish ... and passing it to me doesn't work since I passed it to you in the first place.

Wish away, Tinkerbell.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Hey! you said you were going to bed.......Oh yeah, you always say that 3 or 4 times before you actually do it......:r


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Hey! you said you were going to bed.......Oh yeah, you always say that 3 or 4 times before you actually do it......:r


Didn't know I was gonna have to hold Barbie's hand to get orshe* to make a wish.

*Take a minute to think about that one.


----------



## pnoon

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Paging Pnoon, Paging Pnoon, please pick up the CS house phone for rules interpetation..........


Here I am. Hello? Is this thing on? 


bobarian said:


> Sorry bro, but that's not going to work. Once a wish has been passed its yours and you must make a wish. I know I am a newbie, but this tactic has been tried before.  So for now your a$$ is on the fryer. :r:bn


Correct.


muziq said:


> So requested. I sincerely wish to swarm the jungle and pummel Tina. That will do me much more good than some cigars. :tu


Sorry, Heath. You've been granted a wish. Wish away.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Here I am. Hello? Is this thing on?
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Sorry, Heath. You've been granted a wish. Wish away.


Muahahahahaahahaha....


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Can he pass his wish to someone who can then pass it to "someone' ?


----------



## muziq

The Professor said:


> Um ... er ... uh.... :al :al :al
> 
> I think you need to make a specific wish ... and passing it to me doesn't work since I passed it to you in the first place.
> 
> Wish away, Tinkerbell.


Wait, Tina, go back and read the specific wording--my *wish* is for someone to send you a wish. I didn't just send my wish back to you, but instead am requesting one (or possibly more) gorilla(s) to send you cigars. Not only am I one-upping you :tu, but I'm also ensuring that the spirit of the process remains intact by you receiving cigars after granting cigars.


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Can he pass his wish to someone who can then pass it to "someone' ?


No.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

here we go again....Paging Pnoon.......


----------



## The Professor

muziq said:


> Wait, Tina, go back and read the specific wording--my *wish* is for someone to send you a wish. I didn't just send my wish back to you, but instead am requesting one (or possibly more) gorilla(s) to send you cigars. Not only am I one-upping you :tu, but I'm also ensuring that the spirit of the process remains intact by you receiving cigars after granting cigars.


Not going to fly. You can't pass on a pass. There's no precedent to that. I (as the wish granter) could have wished for someone to send *you* cigars; but given that I passed my wish and requested you to wish for cigars, you're stuck. There's precedent for that going back to MAW/PIF I, I believe.

So drink some black coffee and make yer dang wish....


----------



## muziq

The Professor said:


> There's precedent for that going back to MAW/PIF I, I believe.


It appears I've offended the cigar Gods :r, so I'll concede and wish for any stanky cigar someone would care to send.

Tina, I'm going to recommend you buy stock in pharma companies...:gn:r:gn:r


----------



## pnoon

pnoon > :sl < Heath
pnoon > :sl < Darrel

Knock it off ladies. :r

Heath. You were gifted a wish. MAKE A DAMN WISH FOR CIGARS. Next wish you grant, you can pass yours to T-Boner.

Don't make me stop this car!!! 
Stop your damn crying. You wanna cry? I'l give ya something to cry about!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

gotta love the drama.....:r


----------



## bobarian

Keeping up with thread is way more fun than reading Douche Bag's banter!:r:r:r:bn


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> gotta love the drama.....:r


The funny thing is, Barbie didn't realize that orshe left me a perfect opening. Trying to decide....

:r:r:r


----------



## pnoon

Fishbeadtwo said:


> gotta love the drama.....:r


Not in this thread.


bobarian said:


> Keeping up with thread is way more fun than reading Douche Bag's banter!:r:r:r:bn


But the drama/banter belongs in the banter thread.

Let's get this MAW/PIF back on track.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Duly noted kind sir.


----------



## muziq

pnoon said:


> Not in this thread.
> 
> But the drama/banter belongs in the banter thread.
> 
> Let's get this MAW/PIF back on track.


Here's my wish, from above:



muziq said:


> It appears I've offended the cigar Gods :r, so I'll concede and wish for any stanky cigar someone would care to send.


----------



## pnoon

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Duly noted kind sir.


Carnuba to you, too. 


muziq said:


> Here's my wish, from above:


Thanks, Heath. :tu


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Not going to fly. You can't pass on a pass. There's no precedent to that. I (as the wish granter) could have wished for someone to send *you* cigars; but given that I passed my wish and requested you to wish for cigars, you're stuck. There's precedent for that going back to MAW/PIF I, I believe.
> 
> So drink some black coffee and make yer dang wish....


If the original wish granter could do such ( wish cigars on another person) then by that rule Heath being the new wish maker which the wish granter becomes could wish someone send cigars to you, look st ncradioman for additional reference.


----------



## icehog3

The last three pages reminded me of this clip.....about 1:38 into it.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> The last three pages reminded me of this clip.....about 1:38 into it.


ok its not my iPod touch this time :r


----------



## CigarGal

muziq said:


> Here's my wish, from above:


I have a stanky cigar I will send you. Get me your addy before tomorrow 11:00 am or it will have to wait until after Socal.

My wish

Vegas Robaina


----------



## muziq

CigarGal said:


> I have a stanky cigar I will send you. Get me your addy before tomorrow 11:00 am or it will have to wait until after Socal.


Thanks Marianne--PM sent :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

CigarGal said:


> I have a stanky cigar I will send you. Get me your addy before tomorrow 11:00 am or it will have to wait until after Socal.
> 
> My wish
> 
> Vegas Robaina


I have this for you Marianne, pm your addy please....

my wish, I pass to the professor! your'e up DarreL..........


----------



## pnoon

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I have this for you Marianne, pm your addy please....
> 
> my wish, I pass to the professor! your'e up DarreL..........


:r
Too funny.


----------



## muziq

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I have this for you Marianne, pm your addy please....
> 
> my wish, I pass to the professor! your'e up DarreL..........


Nicely played! :r I'll page Tina...


----------



## muziq

Got a text from Tina--she's on the freeway and can't get to the computer for the next few hours. She'll post then :tu


----------



## rack04

muziq said:


> Got a text from Tina--she's on the freeway and can't get to the computer for the next few hours. She'll post then :tu


:bnTexting while driving. :z:r


----------



## CigarGal

muziq said:


> It appears I've offended the cigar Gods :r, so I'll concede and wish for any stanky cigar someone would care to send.


On its way...0306 1070 0005 0983 2734


----------



## newcigarz

SteveDMatt said:


> I have some that I love, and I have your addy.:ss


Steve Hit me up real good.

He sent me

2 x '06 RASS that he is lovng right now (Just what I wanted! )
1 x '06 Monte #4 (not much experience with these)
1 x '06 Boli RC? (U sure on this one Steve? Looks a little skinny, Smells Great)
1 x '96 Fonseca Cosaco ( Steve has sent these before I've loved every one!)

Awesome as always Steve!!:tu


----------



## muziq

Mr.Maduro said:


> RG Slenderella
> Montecristo Especiale
> Cohiba Siglo III & V


These plus a tag-a-long are on their way, Patrick: 0483 5970 0210 3106 6502


----------



## Mr.Maduro

muziq said:


> These plus a tag-a-long are on their way, Patrick: 0483 5970 0210 3106 6502


Wow!! Talk about granting a wish!! Thanks a ton Heath!! :tu


----------



## muziq

CigarGal said:


> On its way...0306 1070 0005 0983 2734


Thanks Marianne!


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I have this for you Marianne, pm your addy please....
> 
> my wish, I pass to the professor! your'e up DarreL..........


Charlie, Charlie, Charlie.... :bx

Thanks very much for the ever kind gesture and wish. We'll start with one b/c I'm very curious about it:

Cohiba Exquisito with a few years

I'll expand tomorrow if need be. Thanks again, ya bastage!!! :tu :tg


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> Charlie, Charlie, Charlie.... :bx
> 
> Thanks very much for the ever kind gesture and wish. We'll start with one b/c I'm very curious about it:
> 
> Cohiba Exquisito with a few years
> 
> I'll expand tomorrow if need be. Thanks again, ya bastage!!! :tu :tg


Tomorrow? You're holding up progress, Mr. Cohibo Whore! :r :r


----------



## SteveDMatt

newcigarz said:


> Steve Hit me up real good.
> 
> He sent me
> 
> 2 x '06 RASS that he is lovng right now (Just what I wanted! )
> 1 x '06 Monte #4 (not much experience with these)
> 1 x '06 Boli RC? (U sure on this one Steve? Looks a little skinny, Smells Great)
> 1 x '96 Fonseca Cosaco ( Steve has sent these before I've loved every one!)
> 
> Awesome as always Steve!!:tu


Your right, it is a corona extra. My mistake.

Hope you enjoy. I know they are not as aged as some of the sticks thrown around here, but I have really enjoyed them over the past couple months.


----------



## newcigarz

SteveDMatt said:


> Hope you enjoy. I know they are not as aged as some of the sticks thrown around here, but I have really enjoyed them over the past couple months.


You filled my wish perfectly. Thanks again. :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt

MikeyJ smacked me hard and went well above my wishes.

1 Punch RS12 fresh?
1 Punch RS12 '99
1 Hoyo du Prince '00
1 LGC MDO #4 '02
1 PSD4 '02

Very, very nice. This slope is getting more slippery every day.


----------



## mikeyj23

SteveDMatt said:


> MikeyJ smacked me hard and went well above my wishes.
> 
> *2 Punch RS12 '99*
> 1 Hoyo du Prince '00
> 1 LGC MDO #4 '02
> 1 PSD4 '02
> 
> Very, very nice. This slope is getting more slippery every day.


Both were from the same box.


----------



## mikeyj23

I got my wishes from BamaDoc77 today - my wish was for a smoke that was either complex or delicate (or both). He sent:

00 Punch RS12
01 Partagas 898V
07 Hoyo de Dieux (new to me)
07 BGM (new to me)
07 Cohiba Siglo II

Thanks a ton Dr. Stewart!


----------



## SteveDMatt

mikeyj23 said:


> Both were from the same box.


Thanks again....way over the top.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Hola CigarGal...........

DC # 0306 0320 0002 3484 7145

enjoy!


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Tomorrow? You're holding up progress, Mr. Cohibo Whore! :r :r


OK ... update list time (since the Admiral is impatient):

Cohiba Exquisito with some age
H. Upmann Corona with some age


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> OK ... update list time (since the Admiral is impatient):
> 
> Cohiba Exquisito with some age
> H. Upmann Corona with some age


expand more :r j/k

a lil bumpage for Dokk


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> OK ... update list time (since the Admiral is impatient):
> 
> Cohiba Exquisito with some age
> H. Upmann Corona with some age





BigVito said:


> expand more :r j/k
> 
> a lil bumpage for Dokk


Yeah, no love for the '08 Piedras?  :r


----------



## ir13

BamaDoc77 said:


> Thanks! You got my addie?


Sorry it took soo long to get it out.

DC # 0103 8555 7494 3367 3182


----------



## The Professor

Better reinforce your house, Barbie:

0414 0987 4420 0304 8169


----------



## muziq

The Professor said:


> Better reinforce your house, Barbie:
> 
> 0414 0987 4420 0304 8169


Whatever, Tina. That sound you hear is me pulling your card. :cb

Can't wait for the smokes, sister :tu


----------



## bobarian

The Professor said:


> OK ... update list time (since the Admiral is impatient):
> 
> Cohiba Exquisito with some age
> H. Upmann Corona with some age


Wish bump for the lady in red.


----------



## The Professor

OK ... update list time:

Cohiba Exquisito with some age
H. Upmann Corona with some age
H. Upmann #2 with a couple years or more

If this isn't met by early tomorrow afternoon (1pm ET), I'll change it to "what ever."


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

The Professor said:


> OK ... update list time:
> 
> Cohiba Exquisito with some age
> H. Upmann Corona with some age
> H. Upmann #2 with a couple years or more
> 
> If this isn't met by early tomorrow afternoon (1pm ET), I'll change it to *"what ever.*"


Careful there friend.......


----------



## chenvt

Got my sticks from Tony (newcigarz) today..

01 SP Corona
00 Belin Da Belvedere
07 Cohiba Exquisito
00 Black Prince (the wish)
00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe


Can't wait to try them, thanks Tony!


----------



## BigVito

chenvt said:


> Got my sticks from Tony (newcigarz) today..
> 
> 01 SP Corona
> 00 Belin Da Belvedere
> 07 Cohiba Exquisito
> 00 Black Prince (the wish)
> 00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> 
> Can't wait to try them, thanks Tony!


:dr:dr enjoy


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

chenvt said:


> Got my sticks from Tony (newcigarz) today..
> 
> 01 SP Corona
> 00 Belin Da Belvedere
> 07 Cohiba Exquisito
> 00 Black Prince (the wish)
> 00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> 
> Can't wait to try them, thanks Tony!


nice hook up by Tony!


----------



## newcigarz

chenvt said:


> Got my sticks from Tony (newcigarz) today..
> 
> 01 SP Corona
> 00 Belin Da Belvedere
> 07 Cohiba Exquisito
> 00 Black Prince (the wish)
> 00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> 
> Can't wait to try them, thanks Tony!


My Pleasure Dan. I hope you enjoy! :tu


----------



## Deem

Got my wish from Benzopryene today:
RJ Churchill '99
Mag 46
Punch robusto RE Suiza (not a PSS1 but certainly will suffice :tu)
Hoyo DC
Partagas SerieP No2

Very nicely done!


----------



## BigDawgFan

The Professor said:


> OK ... update list time:
> 
> Cohiba Exquisito with some age
> H. Upmann Corona with some age
> H. Upmann #2 with a couple years or more
> 
> If this isn't met by early tomorrow afternoon (1pm ET), I'll change it to "what ever."


I wonder where you could find some smokes like that.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Bumpity bump for the one L DarreL :chk that "whatever" wish is looking mighty tempting my friend!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

time is drawing close Dokk................:hn


----------



## wayner123

Fishbeadtwo said:


> time is drawing close Dokk................:hn


Time has passed for ET


----------



## muziq

CigarGal said:


> I have a stanky cigar I will send you. Get me your addy before tomorrow 11:00 am or it will have to wait until after Socal.


Received Marianne's parcel today, and a nice one it is!

* Punch Ninfa
* '05 PL Panatela
* "05 RyJ Exhibicion #4

Thanks! :tu


----------



## lenguamor

Sorry I'm late posting, been a tough week.

I wished for an 898V to pop that particular cherry for me, and Bob (bobarian) was only too happy to oblige:


The aforementioned Partagas 898V, a 2001
1999 HdM du Prince (YUM!)
2002 LGC MdO #2
2002 LGC MdO #4
A nice, fresh Super Partagas
Thanks!

Next I wished for an HU Mag46 to drive out the taste of the then-too-young ones I had a while back, and Luke (Benzo) granted - in a BIG way!


The Mag46
An RASCC
A Partagas Serie P #2 (a favorite)
a "mystery stick"...pigtail cap, so might be a Trini
And, get this - an Edmundo Dantes 109, Mexico ER. EXCEEDINGLY generous my friend, thank you. I've been jones-ing to try one of these.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Received my wish(es) from Heath (muziq) today....:dr

'99 RG Slenderella - Wish
'01 Montecristo Especial - Wish
'03 Cohiba Siglo III - Wish
'06 Cohiba Siglo V - Wish
'05 Boliva Royal Corona - Yummy extra!!!

Thanks a million Heath.....:tu


----------



## lenguamor

muziq said:


> :r So easily is the bait taken, Tina: my wish is for someone to step up and hand our sister Tina here the right royal pimp-slap of cigars she deserves. It's :mn time in the MAW/PIF, open season on Herr Doktor. That, my friends, is my wish for the moment. :cb


----------



## motownflip

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got this one for you! PM me your addy!!


Maduro hooked me up with:

HDM Regalo
2 Partagas PCE
2000 Punch RS11
Punch ss1

Thanks for the sticks:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

so who's holding up the parade here?......Bueller....Bueller?


----------



## icehog3

Fishbeadtwo said:


> so who's holding up the parade here?......Bueller....Bueller?


I think Bueller is without computer access at the moment.  :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Evening friend...so does the fact that Tina Bueller is offline default his MAW/PIF deadline to "whatever" lol?


----------



## icehog3

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Evening friend...so does the fact that Tina Bueller is offline default his MAW/PIF deadline to "whatever" lol?


Only if "whatever" means "Gurkhas".


----------



## chenvt

icehog3 said:


> Only if "whatever" means "Gurkhas".


Gorilla Fingers what?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

I got a fiver of Nepalese warriors to fill his "whatever" wish! Heck, I'll even swap out the bands with something good and Tina will never know the difference without his computer........:ss


----------



## icehog3

chenvt said:


> Gorilla Fingers what?


Nope.


----------



## icehog3

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I got a fiver of Nepalese warriors to fill his "whatever" wish! Heck, I'll even swap out the bands with something good and Tina will never know the difference without his computer........:ss


I remember just the other day when Dokk was saying how much he wanted to try smoking five Nepalese Warriors at once.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Maybe we need a "rules" interpetation from Pnoon on this one......:cb


----------



## icehog3

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Maybe we need a "rules" interpetation from Pnoon on this one......:cb


Good luck, I imagine Peter is doing a lot of smoking, drinking and farting right now, and being "Pifed" by a lotta SoCal Gorillas.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Werd!


----------



## muziq

Tina Bueller--I LIKE IT! Nicely done.

Speaking of Mistress Bueller, I got her/his MAW in the mail this morning and [email protected] if s/he didn't try to hand me my @ss with this selection:

* '01 Cohiba Lancero :dr
* '01 Cohiba Sig V 
* '99 Vegueros Seoane
* "99 HdM des Dieux
* '98 ERDM Lonsdale

:dr :dr :dr Seriously, thanks Darrel!


----------



## Tbain

To get this moving and mainly because the Prof and his wife are going out on the lake with us today. I'll take care of "Cohiba Boys" wish. I would not do this unless he was coming by because I hord my cigars and will have to break a box to give this sleazy creature one.

My Wish: Same as it ever was.

Anything you think of smoking everytime you go to the humidor. This does not have to mean rare or vintage. Just something you are lovin right now.

PS: I've been trying to smoke through/clean out my singles drawer. This kind of activity does not help. LOL


----------



## ResIpsa

Tbain said:


> To get this moving and mainly because the Prof and his wife are going out on the lake with us today. I'll take care of "Cohiba Boys" wish. I would not do this unless he was coming by because I hord my cigars and will have to break a box to give this sleazy creature one.
> 
> My Wish: Same as it ever was.
> 
> Anything you think of smoking everytime you go to the humidor. This does not have to mean rare or vintage. Just something you are lovin right now.
> 
> PS: I've been trying to smoke through/clean out my singles drawer. This kind of activity does not help. LOL


I'll pick this one up, Trent pm addy please


----------



## The Professor

:r:r:r:r:r

You people crack me up sometime. Sorry I haven't checked in -- it's been busy (which is why I passed the other day in the first place). No internet once I started packing yesterday; so the "whatever" was for reals. Trent's far too generous to be picking this up ... I'll see him in about 35 minutes. 

Glad you received your ass in the mail today, Heath. The Lancero (please don't tell zemekone I sent you one) needs some time to rest (30 days). The rest are good to go. :ss


----------



## ir13

Got Motownflip's package today and i blown away :dr


----------



## rack04

ResIpsa said:


> I'll pick this one up, Trent pm addy please


Your wish sir. :tu


----------



## ResIpsa

How about any of the following

CoRo

Esplendido

SLR Series A

Punch RS 11

ERDM Gran Coronas


----------



## The Professor

Tbain said:


> To get this moving and mainly because the Prof and his wife are going out on the lake with us today. I'll take care of "Cohiba Boys" wish. I would not do this unless he was coming by because I hord my cigars and will have to break a box to give this sleazy creature one.


And take care of me he did. Despite my pleadings that he not, I watched Trent open an unbroken box and pop out a few of these. We each had one on the lake boating with his family and my wife. Fun times. I wish every wish was granted like this -- the cigar was just a bonus.


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Professor said:


> And take care of me he did. Despite my pleadings that he not, I watched Trent open an unbroken box and pop out a few of these. We each had one on the lake boating with his family and my wife. Fun times. I wish every wish was granted like this -- the cigar was just a bonus.


Sounds like a blast Dokk....:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

simply a case of good sh#t happening to good people. boats and cigars are in your future Dokk!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Got mine today from IR13
Boli Inmensas
Monte #4 
Monte Edmundo (just finished it)
SCDLH Principe
and Party Short...

YUMMY STUFF!


----------



## burninator

ResIpsa said:


> How about any of the following
> 
> CoRo
> 
> Esplendido
> 
> SLR Series A
> 
> Punch RS 11
> 
> ERDM Gran Coronas


Bump!


----------



## madurofan

Got it. PM me your addy.

~Bill

Still moving lots o' stuff.

Anything anybody thinks I should smoke.


----------



## ResIpsa

thanks Bill!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

madurofan said:


> Got it. PM me your addy.
> 
> ~Bill
> 
> Still moving lots o' stuff.
> 
> Anything anybody thinks I should smoke.


Man u beat me to it. Ok I got u covered and my wish still stands.:tu send me your addy Bill

For my wish:

H. Upmann Magnum (uncle web suggested I try this one)
Cuaba Salomones
Cohiba any
Punch Doble Coronas or No.2
Punch Doble Coronas head good things
San Cristobal
Troya 
Montecristo 1,2 or 4

Of course I'll go futher if need be


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu
> 
> I can do the punch with a few extras:tuLe me get that addy
> 
> For my wish:
> 
> H. Upmann Magnum (uncle web suggested I try this one)
> Cuaba Salomones
> * Cohiba any*
> Punch Doble Coronas or No.2
> Punch Doble Coronas head good things
> * San Cristobal*
> Troya
> Montecristo 1,2 or 4
> 
> Of course I'll go futher if need be.:tu


I got you on these. Send me a PM with your addy.

For my wishes:

Trinidad Fundadores
ERdM Grandes de Espana
Montecristo Especial 1 or 2
Bolivar Immensas

I'll add more later if need be.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

madurofan said:


> Got it. PM me your addy.
> 
> ~Bill
> 
> Still moving lots o' stuff.
> 
> Anything anybody thinks I should smoke.





wayner123 said:


> I got you on these. Send me a PM with your addy..


Man u still dont have it
Thxs for picking up my wish:tu pm sent


----------



## wayner123

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man u still dont have it
> Thxs for picking up my wish:tu pm sent


Coming at you Booker:

0103 8555 7494 1428 8800


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> Coming at you Booker:
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 1428 8800


:tu:tu


----------



## wayner123

To move this thread along:

Trinidad Fundadores
ERdM Grandes de Espana
Montecristo Especial 1 or 2
Bolivar Immensas

H. Upmann Sir Winston
ERdM lonsdale
Partagas de Partagas no. 1


----------



## Benzopyrene

Thank you very much lenguamor and chenvt for the stogies. I received them last week right before I headed out to Mexico City. Ill be leaving feedback muy pronto. Thanks again guys!:cb Ill post photos when I return. Cheers!


----------



## ir13

wayner123 said:


> To move this thread along:
> 
> Trinidad Fundadores
> ERdM Grandes de Espana
> Montecristo Especial 1 or 2
> Bolivar Immensas
> 
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> ERdM lonsdale
> Partagas de Partagas no. 1


Bump for the Waynester's Wish


----------



## wayner123

Hopefully this updated list helps:

Trinidad Fundadores
ERdM Grandes de Espana
Montecristo Especial 1 or 2
Bolivar Immensas

H. Upmann Sir Winston
ERdM lonsdale
Partagas de Partagas no. 1

Partagas Lusi
Diplomaticos No. 2
VR Don Alejandro

I don't care if they are smoking well right now or not. I prefer fresh non aged sticks


----------



## hk3

wayner123 said:


> Hopefully this updated list helps:
> 
> *Trinidad Fundadores*
> ERdM Grandes de Espana
> Montecristo Especial 1 or 2
> Bolivar Immensas
> 
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> ERdM lonsdale
> Partagas de Partagas no. 1
> 
> Partagas Lusi
> Diplomaticos No. 2
> *VR Don Alejandro*
> 
> I don't care if they are smoking well right now or not. I prefer fresh non aged sticks


I got you on these Wayner! (PM me your addy)

My wish:

Something aged that is smoking nicely! :ss


----------



## zemekone

**THREAD JACK DISCLAIMER **

IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM IN HERE PLEASE REPORT THE POST TO A MOD OR JUST HIT REPORT POST! THIS BUTTON AT THE BOTTOM LEFT. THINK ABOUT IT: IF YOU PM A MEMBER THAT IS NOT A MOD PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THAT MEMBER IS GONNA DO? IM DONE...

carry on...


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> **THREAD JACK DISCLAIMER **
> 
> IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM IN HERE PLEASE REPORT THE POST TO A MOD OR JUST HIT REPORT POST! THIS BUTTON AT THE BOTTOM LEFT. THINK ABOUT IT: IF YOU PM A MEMBER THAT IS NOT A MOD PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THAT MEMBER IS GONNA DO? IM DONE...
> 
> carry on...



Is there a problem?


----------



## BigVito

zemekone said:


> **THREAD JACK DISCLAIMER **
> 
> IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM IN HERE PLEASE REPORT THE POST TO A MOD OR JUST HIT REPORT POST! THIS BUTTON AT THE BOTTOM LEFT. THINK ABOUT IT: IF YOU PM A MEMBER THAT IS NOT A MOD PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THAT MEMBER IS GONNA DO? IM DONE...
> 
> carry on...


I have 24 inch pythons


----------



## hk3

hk3 said:


> I got you on these Wayner! (PM me your addy)
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Something aged that is smoking nicely! :ss


Bump.


----------



## muziq

hk3 said:


> I got you on these Wayner! (PM me your addy)
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Something aged that is smoking nicely! :ss


Bump


----------



## CigarGal

Got my wish fullfilled, and then some by Fishbead. I asked for a Vegas Robaina and this is what he sent me:



Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## hk3

On the way Wayner123- DC# 0308 0730 0001 1401 7003 

Ok let me expand just a bit to make this easier

-something aged that is smoking well
-any DC that is a favorite of yours
-something special (in any way shape or form)


----------



## muziq

hk3 said:


> Ok let me expand just a bit to make this easier
> 
> -something aged that is smoking well
> -any DC that is a favorite of yours
> -something special (in any way shape or form)


Friendly bump...maybe people will see this as they're getting home from work, etc.


----------



## newcigarz

Bump - anyone got anything special, or aged or smoking well for hk3? 


**EDIT - Muziq beat me to the Bump**


----------



## 4WheelVFR

hk3 said:


> On the way Wayner123- DC# 0308 0730 0001 1401 7003
> 
> Ok let me expand just a bit to make this easier
> 
> -something aged that is smoking well
> -any DC that is a favorite of yours
> -something special (in any way shape or form)


Is '06 aged enough?  I've got some sticks that are smoking well, but nothing with any age on them. If you don't get any hits, I can put together a nice sampler for ya.:tu


----------



## pnoon

4WheelVFR said:


> Is '06 aged enough?  I've got some sticks that are smoking well, but nothing with any age on them. If you don't get any hits, I can put together a nice sampler for ya.:tu


No questions re:acceptance. Wish granted.

You are up, Ray.


----------



## hk3

muziq said:


> Friendly bump...maybe people will see this as they're getting home from work, etc.





newcigarz said:


> Bump - anyone got anything special, or aged or smoking well for hk3?
> 
> **EDIT - Muziq beat me to the Bump**


Thanks for the bump fellas. Yer up 4WheelVFR!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

pnoon said:


> No questions re:acceptance. Wish granted.
> 
> You are up, Ray.





hk3 said:


> Thanks for the bump fellas. Yer up 4WheelVFR!


Thanks guys. 

My wishes

Cohiba Coronas Especial '01 or older (I've had younger ones and they have all been awsome)

Cuaba Salomon
H Upmann #2
Le Hoyo de Dieux
Montecristo #1
Punch Black Prince
Diplomaticos #1 or #3


----------



## lenguamor

4WheelVFR said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> My wishes
> 
> Cohiba Coronas Especial '01 or older (I've had younger ones and they have all been awsome)
> 
> Cuaba Salomon
> H Upmann #2
> Le Hoyo de Dieux
> Montecristo #1
> *Punch Black Prince*
> Diplomaticos #1 or #3


I got this. PM me your addy.

I'd like to sample a ERdM Grandes de Espana or a RyJ Sport Largo...with age is primo, but not essential.

I'll expand if necessary.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

lenguamor said:


> I got this. PM me your addy.
> 
> I'd like to sample a ERdM Grandes de Espana or a RyJ Sport Largo...with age is primo, but not essential.
> 
> I'll expand if necessary.


Thank you!:w


----------



## muziq

lenguamor said:


> I got this. PM me your addy.
> 
> I'd like to sample a ERdM Grandes de Espana or a RyJ Sport Largo...with age is primo, but not essential.
> 
> I'll expand if necessary.


Bump (seems necessary) :tu


----------



## rack04

hk3 said:


> Thanks for the bump fellas. Yer up 4WheelVFR!


Health and Tony are great guys who are always willing to help a brother out. :tu


----------



## ResIpsa

rack04 said:


> Health and Tony are great guys who are always willing to help a brother out. :tu


:tpd:

You bet!!

Heath and Tony are always looking out for their fellow brethern!:tu


----------



## lenguamor

OK, let's expand:


ERdM Grandes de Espana
RyJ Sport Largo
RyJ#2
SLR Lonsdale
Any Trini with some age


----------



## burninator

lenguamor said:


> OK, let's expand:
> 
> 
> ERdM Grandes de Espana
> RyJ Sport Largo
> RyJ#2
> SLR Lonsdale
> Any Trini with some age


This has been up for far too long. PM me your addy, and I'll get something nice in the mail to you. 

As for me...

Any tubo you like
Partagas Princess
Montecristo or Diplo #5


----------



## lenguamor

burninator said:


> This has been up for far too long. PM me your addy, and I'll get something nice in the mail to you.
> 
> As for me...
> 
> Any tubo you like
> Partagas Princess
> Montecristo or Diplo #5


Thanks!


----------



## muziq

burninator said:


> Montecristo or Diplo #5


Any Monte or a Monte 5?


----------



## burninator

muziq said:


> Any Monte or a Monte 5?


I'm hoping specifically for a #5 from either marca. :tu


----------



## muziq

burninator said:


> I'm hoping specifically for a #5 from either marca. :tu


Oooof, can't help. You and those tiny little cigars, Jason :r


----------



## burninator

muziq said:


> Oooof, can't help. You and those tiny little cigars, Jason :r


<----not compensating for anything


----------



## newcigarz

burninator said:


> As for me...
> 
> *Any tubo you like*
> Partagas Princess
> Montecristo or Diplo #5


Jason I can hook you up here. PM me to make sure I have the right addy.

As for my wish. I am passing to the "K" in KMTV.

PM sent to Khubli


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> Jason I can hook you up here. PM me to make sure I have the right addy.
> 
> As for my wish. I am passing to the "K" in KMTV.
> 
> PM sent to Khubli


Tony, as always you are very kind to me. Thanks brother!

How about a churchill selection or

a variety of Montes this time around...

#1, #3, Especials, or Tubos


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> Jason I can hook you up here. PM me to make sure I have the right addy.
> 
> As for my wish. I am passing to the "K" in KMTV.
> 
> PM sent to Khubli


nicely done.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> *How about a churchill selection *
> 
> a variety of Montes this time around...
> 
> #1, #3, Especials, or Tubos


Ok I got this one. Ji PM me to make sure I have the right addy.

Passing my wish again. The new dad and the next letter KMTV. PM sent to Mr.Maduro.


----------



## txdyna65

Recieved my wish from Tom today 
An excellent selection if I do say so myself, and not one Boli lol



Included are as follows

98 Partagas 898 NV wish stick
99 Partagas 898 V wish stick
05 RYJ Cazadores wish stick
01 SP Corona extra goodie
06 SCDLH La Punta extra goodie
And a really cool Club Stogie Sticker 

Great selection, thanks a bunch Tom, I appreciate, and will enjoy them all. Thanks a bunch Jason for passing your wish to me


----------



## BigVito

txdyna65 said:


> Recieved my wish from Tom today
> An excellent selection if I do say so myself, and not one Boli lol
> 
> Included are as follows
> 
> 98 Partagas 898 NV wish stick
> 99 Partagas 898 V wish stick
> 05 RYJ Cazadores wish stick
> 01 SP Corona extra goodie
> 06 SCDLH La Punta extra goodie
> 
> Great selection, thanks a bunch Tom, I appreciate, and will enjoy them all. Thanks a bunch Jason for passing your wish to me


What a great lookin wish :dr Tom is da hog :tu

----------------
Now playing: Guns N' Roses - Paradise City
via FoxyTunes


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> Ok I got this one. Ji PM me to make sure I have the right addy.
> 
> Passing my wish again. The new dad and the next letter KMTV. PM sent to Mr.Maduro.


LOL Tony, is this how you play this game? pass a wish and then fill the wish? :]

address sent.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> LOL Tony, is this how you play this game? pass a wish and then fill the wish? :]
> 
> address sent.


I know You play pool, It's called running the table :r


----------



## BigVito

newcigarz said:


> Ok I got this one. Ji PM me to make sure I have the right addy.
> 
> Passing my wish again. The new dad and the next letter KMTV. PM sent to Mr.Maduro.


:r nicely played, I haven't seen agent M all day though.

----------------
Now playing: Guns N' Roses - Paradise City
via FoxyTunes


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> I know You play pool, It's called running the table :r


Well done..

You may just run the next rack as well!


----------



## newcigarz

BigVito said:


> :r nicely played, I haven't seen agent M all day though.


Last Activity: Today 10:58 AM


----------



## BigVito

newcigarz said:


> Last Activity: Today 10:58 AM


well I hope all is good

----------------
Now playing: Tim McGraw - Tiny Dancer
via FoxyTunes


----------



## JCK

I think Patrick might be on diaper dooodie? errrr duty?


----------



## BigVito

khubli said:


> I think Patrick might be on diaper dooodie? errrr duty?


:r you stink

----------------


----------



## newcigarz

Going out tomorrow

Jason---- DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7005

Ji -------- DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7012


----------



## icehog3

txdyna65 said:


> Recieved my wish from Tom today
> An excellent selection if I do say so myself, and not one Boli lol
> 
> Included are as follows
> 
> 98 Partagas 898 NV wish stick
> 99 Partagas 898 V wish stick
> 05 RYJ Cazadores wish stick
> 01 SP Corona extra goodie
> 06 SCDLH La Punta extra goodie
> And a really cool Club Stogie Sticker
> 
> Great selection, thanks a bunch Tom, I appreciate, and will enjoy them all. Thanks a bunch Jason for passing your wish to me


Hope you enjoy them all Kenny, you deserve it!

P.S.....The SCDLH is a Muralla.


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> Last Activity: Today 10:58 AM


Ok so this was Patrick's last Post.



Mr.Maduro said:


> GM all......on 2-week vacation to help Mommy and Baby Alana settle in. She's so precious, I want to be a stay-at-home-Dad!!


I'm gonna wait and see if he logs on this morning, If not I will PM a mod to make a ruling.


----------



## txdyna65

icehog3 said:


> Hope you enjoy them all Kenny, you deserve it!
> 
> P.S.....The SCDLH is a Muralla.


ooops  Its a big sucker thats for sure. Never had one, but its on my list to try. Should take awhile to smoke it lol

Thanks again brother


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> I'm gonna wait and see if he logs on this morning, If not I will PM a mod to make a ruling.


Here goes, I got the OK from a moderator to do this.

Since we don't know if and when Patrick will log on again. (Those newborns are so needy:r)

Let's just say that He did wish for something really nice and I just so happen to have that. I will pick up Mr.Maduro's very nice wish.

For my wish on to the "T" in KMTV. PM sent to txdyna65.


----------



## mikeyj23

newcigarz said:


> Let's just say that He did wish for something really nice and I just so happen to have that. I will pick up Mr.Maduro's very nice wish.
> 
> For my wish on to the "T" in KMTV. PM sent to txdyna65.


Geez Tony! What's next, are you gonna go down the member list?


----------



## newcigarz

mikeyj23 said:


> Geez Tony! What's next, are you gonna go down the member list?


Don't give me any ideas. :sl:r


----------



## BigVito

newcigarz said:


> Here goes, I got the OK from a moderator to do this.
> 
> Since we don't know if and when Patrick will log on again. (Those newborns are so needy:r)
> 
> Let's just say that He did wish for something really nice and I just so happen to have that. I will pick up Mr.Maduro's very nice wish.
> 
> For my wish on to the "T" in KMTV. PM sent to txdyna65.


ya could have just bombed them without the wish thread. That is in a sense what you are doing.


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> ya could have just bombed them without the wish thread. That is in a sense what you are doing.


Not really. He's asking them to post a wish for something specific that will be granted by someone else. (O.K. with Mr. Maduro, I guess you're right)


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> Not really. He's asking them to post a wish for something specific that will be granted by someone else. (O.K. with Mr. Maduro, I guess you're right)


no crap stirring from me today Peter, its a holiday weekend starting today, yall have a fun and safe time


----------



## pnoon

BigVito said:


> no crap stirring from me today Peter, its a holiday weekend starting today, yall have a fun and safe time


:tu Enjoy the weekend, Perry. Smoke something special. :ss


----------



## txdyna65

newcigarz said:


> Here goes, I got the OK from a moderator to do this.
> 
> Since we don't know if and when Patrick will log on again. (Those newborns are so needy:r)
> 
> Let's just say that He did wish for something really nice and I just so happen to have that. I will pick up Mr.Maduro's very nice wish.
> 
> For my wish on to the "T" in KMTV. PM sent to txdyna65.


Tony asking for trouble so early in the holiday weekend :r
Thanks a alot brother, making me think today.

Since I dont have much experience with these, I'll wish for these and expand later if need be.

Cohiba Esplendido
Cohiba Siglo V
H Upmann Lonsdale
Punch Ninfa
Partagas SP 2

Thanks again Tony 

See, no Bolis Peter


----------



## pnoon

txdyna65 said:


> See, no Bolis Peter


----------



## newcigarz

BigVito said:


> ya could have just bombed them without the wish thread. That is in a sense what you are doing.


I am fulfilling wishes and passing my wish to someone else. Precedent has been set in this thread for this to be allowed. As with Mr.Maduro I did not want to hold up the thread to see if he would be able to wish or not. So I filled it and passed my wish again. My choice who I pass to , correct?


----------



## newcigarz

txdyna65 said:


> Tony asking for trouble so early in the holiday weekend :r
> Thanks a alot brother, making me think today.
> 
> Since I dont have much experience with these, I'll wish for these and expand later if need be.
> 
> Cohiba Esplendido
> *Cohiba Siglo V*
> H Upmann Lonsdale
> Punch Ninfa
> Partagas SP 2
> 
> Thanks again Tony
> 
> See, no Bolis Peter


What do you know, I've just got some of these in. Kenny's wish is filled. 
For those playing at home. I would like to pass my wish to "V"olfan. 
PM sent to Scottie.:tu


----------



## txdyna65

newcigarz said:


> What do you know, I've just got some of these in. Kenny's wish is filled.
> For those playing at home. I would like to pass my wish to "V"olfan.
> PM sent to Scottie.:tu


:r Now why doesnt this surprise me. Thanks a bunch Tony, I appreciate it and look forward to them


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Holy Moly Tony, you grant a wish and pass a couple more times and you will get your "Fairy Godmother" wings and wand set.....:tu way to go and nice form from a great BOTL!


----------



## bobarian

newcigarz said:


> What do you know, I've just got some of these in. Kenny's wish is filled.
> For those playing at home. I would like to pass my wish to "V"olfan.
> PM sent to Scottie.:tu


Hot Damn! You are out of control, Tony! Sharing the love in true jungle style! Awesome brother!:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz

To consolidate

Jason DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7005
Ji DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7012
Patrick DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7036
Kenny DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7043


Enjoy! :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

newcigarz said:


> To consolidate
> 
> Jason DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7005
> Ji DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7012
> Patrick DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7036
> Kenny DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7043
> 
> Enjoy! :tu


KMTV = Tony's B!tches


----------



## JCK

The last couple of days demonstrates why Tony is such a great asset to this Forum, not only with his outstanding effort supporting our troops, but showing his good nature and generosity here....

With that said, Scottie is travelling back to Tennessee today, I reckon he'll be home soon, so it may be this evening before he responds.


----------



## volfan

jmcrawf1 said:


> KMTV = Tony's B!tches


I'm your huckleberry.

Thanks a ton, Tony. This is a very nice thing to do, except for the invoking KMTV's wrath and all.

I may not be around a whole bunch so if you can grant my wish consider it accepted and post your wish to keep this moving.

HU Sir Winnie
Monte #1 or #3
Partagas Coronas Senior Tubos
Partagas Presidente
Cuaba Salamon
Sancho Panza Corona Gigantes
SLR Serie A
SigIV
Le Hoyo de Depute
SLR Corona
HU Super Corona (it is a far-fetched one but a wish all the same)
any churchills or corona gordas (other than the Punch CGs) that you consider smoking good right now

thanks a ton again, Tony.

scottie


----------



## newcigarz

volfan said:


> I'm your huckleberry.
> 
> Thanks a ton, Tony. This is a very nice thing to do, except for the invoking KMTV's wrath and all.
> 
> I may not be around a whole bunch so if you can grant my wish consider it accepted and post your wish to keep this moving.
> 
> HU Sir Winnie
> Monte #1 or #3
> Partagas Coronas Senior Tubos
> Partagas Presidente
> Cuaba Salamon
> Sancho Panza Corona Gigantes
> SLR Serie A
> SigIV
> Le Hoyo de Depute
> SLR Corona
> HU Super Corona (it is a far-fetched one but a wish all the same)
> any* churchills* or corona gordas (other than the Punch CGs) that you consider smoking good right now
> 
> thanks a ton again, Tony.
> 
> scottie


I can do this. Scottie PM where you want me to ship.

For my wish....

How about a RAG or Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro. Fooled you didn't I. :r


----------



## volfan

newcigarz said:


> I can do this. Scottie PM where you want me to ship.
> 
> For my wish....
> 
> How about a RAG or Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro. Fooled you didn't I. :r


PM Sent. Thanks a bunch, Tony.

scottie


----------



## wayner123

hk3 said:


> On the way Wayner123- DC# 0308 0730 0001 1401 7003


I got in hk3's package today. I am very glad and very amazed at the selection.

06' VR Don Alejandro 
Trinidad Fundadores (in a coffin)
'05 Hoyo de Monterrey Epi 1
'00 Partagas Perfecto
Punch Superfino RE Italia

Thanks so much for the great selection!! :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

wayner123 said:


> I got in hk3's package today. I am very glad and very amazed at the selection.
> 
> 06' VR Don Alejandro
> Trinidad Fundadores (in a coffin)
> '05 Hoyo de Monterrey Epi 1
> '00 Partagas Perfecto
> Punch Superfino RE Italia
> 
> Thanks so much for the great selection!! :ss


How about some pics??

the thread is Worthless without the pics bro!:tu


----------



## wayner123

ResIpsa said:


> How about some pics??
> 
> the thread is Worthless without the pics bro!:tu


Your wish is my command


----------



## motownflip

Never seen a fundadore in a coffin before. Is this how they normally come? Anyone have any info on these? PM me if you can fill me in.


----------



## mikeyj23

motownflip said:


> Never seen a fundadore in a coffin before. Is this how they normally come? Anyone have any info on these? PM me if you can fill me in.


I haven't seen one or heard of one - new to me! I wouldn't mind some info on these as well...


----------



## Mr.Maduro

newcigarz said:


> Ok I got this one. Ji PM me to make sure I have the right addy.
> 
> Passing my wish again. The new dad and the next letter KMTV. PM sent to Mr.Maduro.


Thanks a million Tony!! You are out of control!!

Too bad I didn't log on earlier, I had some good wishes ready.... 

Punch Nectares
1492
Cohiba Beehike

:r

I'm sure what you're sending will be just as good!! :tu


----------



## muziq

motownflip said:


> Never seen a fundadore in a coffin before. Is this how they normally come? Anyone have any info on these? PM me if you can fill me in.


:tpd: Can't find any info on coffin'ed Fundys. Looked here and couldn't find them listed, and this place is usually pretty accurate: 
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brands/trinidad.htm

Someone have an MRN open and can check? Very curious about this stick.


----------



## Jack1000

muziq said:


> :tpd: Can't find any info on coffin'ed Fundys. Looked here and couldn't find them listed, and this place is usually pretty accurate:
> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brands/trinidad.htm
> 
> Someone have an MRN open and can check? Very curious about this stick.


Nothing in MRN. Wait a sec-- was this one of the limited release glass top trinis?


----------



## The Professor

I just don't know....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142684


----------



## wayner123

I didn't know there would be so much talk about this Trini. Here are some macro shots if it helps at all:


----------



## KenS

wayner123 said:


> I didn't know there would be so much talk about this Trini. Here are some macro shots if it helps at all:


Yes it helps - it helps me want one! Darn fine looking cigar! 
Hey Hal, why don't I have one of those in my Humi?? :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

KenS said:


> Yes it helps - it helps me want one! Darn fine looking cigar!
> Hey Hal, why don't I have one of those in my Humi?? :ss


 :tpd:nice


----------



## BigVito

newcigarz said:


> I can do this. Scottie PM where you want me to ship.
> 
> For my wish....
> 
> How about a RAG or Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro. Fooled you didn't I. :r


bumpizzle


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> I had some good wishes ready....
> Punch Nectares
> 1492
> Cohiba Beehike
> :r


Damn And I already dropped it in the mail. Maybe the next one. :r:r:r


----------



## BamaDoc77

I have seen them sold as "fivers" (in coffins) from online stores (reputable ones) in the past, they came as a set of 5.


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> For my wish....
> How about a RAG or Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro.


expanding to include VR Unicos or Clasicos


----------



## burninator

newcigarz said:


> expanding to include VR Unicos or Clasicos


When I saw you had the last post, I thought you'd finally come in here to grant your own wish. :chk


----------



## newcigarz

burninator said:


> When I saw you had the last post, I thought you'd finally come in here to grant your own wish. :chk


:bn It's a good thing I already shipped your box.


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> For my wish....
> 
> How about a RAG or Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro. Fooled you didn't I. :r


Tony, your generousity has been amazing. I have a RAG for you, and I may have a DR too, I will check...I will get the cigars out on MOnday if that is OK.

For my wish.....

I am passing it right back to Tony in appreciation of his gesture to the KMTV crew.


----------



## newcigarz

icehog3 said:


> For my wish.....
> 
> I am passing it right back to Tony in appreciation of his gesture to the KMTV crew.


Oh its going to be like that huh? Ok Tom I will accept this gesture.

How about a CORO.


----------



## BamaDoc77

icehog3 said:


> Tony, your generousity has been amazing. I have a RAG for you, and I may have a DR too, I will check...I will get the cigars out on MOnday if that is OK.
> 
> For my wish.....
> 
> I am passing it right back to Tony in appreciation of his gesture to the KMTV crew.


The Hog has something coming for him................BamaDoc has spoken.


----------



## ResIpsa

newcigarz said:


> Oh its going to be like that huh? Ok Tom I will accept this gesture.
> 
> How about a CORO.


bump for Tony as it appears to be his wish.


----------



## newcigarz

Expanding my wish, 

Cohiba Robusto
H.Upmann Mag 46
Trinidad Coloniales
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2 or 1


----------



## ir13

newcigarz said:


> Expanding my wish,
> 
> Cohiba Robusto
> H.Upmann Mag 46
> *Trinidad Coloniales*
> Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2 or 1


Got this covered, with a few tag alongs.

PM me your address.

As for my wish, I pass it to Vin (Massphatness)

A PM has been sent to him.


----------



## newcigarz

ir13 said:


> Got this covered, with a few tag alongs.
> 
> PM me your address.
> 
> As for my wish, I pass it to Vin (Massphatness)
> 
> A PM has been sent to him.


Thanks! PM sent.:tu


----------



## The Professor

bonggoy said:


> I can do this.


Got my PIF from Ronnie today....

2 x 98 ERDM GC (my wish)
1 x 01 SCdlH El Principe (mmmmmm)
1 x 98 RyJ Corona (those who know me best...)
1 x 98 VR Familiar (nice!)
1 x 02 LGC MdO #2 (I'm an MdO whore)

Thanks for the great PIF, Brother!!! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Got MY KMTV wish from Tony (newcigarz) today.....

He sent....

'99 Bolivar Corona Extra
'00 Punch Black Prince
'01 sancho Panza Corona
'01 Saint Loius Rey Regios
'07 Cohiba Siglo V


Thanks for making wishes come true!!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> Got MY KMTV wish from Tony (newcigarz) today.....
> 
> He sent....
> 
> '99 Bolivar Corona Extra
> '00 Punch Black Prince
> '01 sancho Panza Corona
> '01 Saint Loius Rey Regios
> '07 Cohiba Siglo V
> 
> Thanks for making wishes come true!!! :tu


I hope the selection was ok. Enjoy Patrick! :tu


----------



## ir13

Just talked to Vin and he is on his way home from a 4th of July vacation. Said he will post in the morning.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

ir13 said:


> Just talked to Vin and he is on his way home from a 4th of July vacation. Said he will post in the morning.


You should've asked for his wish???


----------



## burninator

Mr.Maduro said:


> You should've asked for his wish???


I was thinking the same thing. :r


----------



## ir13

burninator said:


> I was thinking the same thing. :r


Sorry, was a quick txt and he didn't have anything in mind yet.


----------



## BigVito

we should make a wish up for him and send that


----------



## massphatness

ir13 said:


> As for my wish, I pass it to Vin (Massphatness)
> 
> A PM has been sent to him.


Thanks Joey for passing me the wish, and apologies to the thread for posting so late. I've been travelling all day.

As for the wish itself ...

LGC Tainos
Cuaba Exclusivos
VR Unicos
San Cristobal La Fuerza
Cohiba Sig II


----------



## KenS

massphatness said:


> Thanks Joey for passing me the wish, and apologies to the thread for posting so late. I've been travelling all day.
> 
> As for the wish itself ...
> 
> LGC Tainos
> *Cuaba Exclusivos*
> VR Unicos
> San Cristobal La Fuerza
> Cohiba Sig II


Vin, I've got this one for you; PM my your addy again please.
And, since you're back from holiday, how about I pass my wish right back to you.

You're up again, sir. :ss


----------



## BigVito

KenS said:


> Vin, I've got this one for you; PM my your addy again please.
> And, since you're back from holiday, how about I pass my wish right back to you.
> 
> You're up again, sir. :ss


nice work :tu


----------



## massphatness

KenS said:


> Vin, I've got this one for you; PM my your addy again please.
> And, since you're back from holiday, how about I pass my wish right back to you.
> 
> You're up again, sir. :ss


I feel dirty ... but I kinda' like it. Thanks, Ken!

LGC Tainos
VR Unicos
San Cristobal La Fuerza
Cohiba Sig II
Cohiba Esplendidos
RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## KenS

massphatness said:


> I feel dirty ... but I kinda' like it. Thanks, Ken!
> 
> LGC Tainos
> VR Unicos
> San Cristobal La Fuerza
> Cohiba Sig II
> Cohiba Esplendidos
> *RyJ Short Churchill*


I got that one too :ss

Try again, Vin!


----------



## massphatness

KenS said:


> I got that one too :ss
> 
> Try again, Vin!


Ummmmm ... I'm sensing a conspiracy of some kind. With all due respect to Ken, I cannot, in good conscience, post a THIRD set of wishes.

I will instead pass my wish onto DBall ... PMing him now.


----------



## hk3

massphatness said:


> Ummmmm ... I'm sensing a conspiracy of some kind. With all due respect to Ken, I cannot, in good conscience, post a THIRD set of wishes.
> 
> I will instead pass my wish onto DBall ... PMing him now.


Damn Ken! You guys best friends or something? 
Nice gesture Ken! :tu


----------



## KenS

massphatness said:


> Ummmmm ... I'm sensing a conspiracy of some kind. With all due respect to Ken, I cannot, in good conscience, post a THIRD set of wishes.
> 
> I will instead pass my wish onto DBall ... PMing him now.


No conspiracy Vin . Just trying to pay a little respect to a guy who always seems to be the generous one. Package will go out tomorrow morning.

Cheers :ss


----------



## massphatness

KenS said:


> No conspiracy Vin . Just trying to pay a little respect to a guy who always seems to be the generous one. Package will go out tomorrow morning.
> 
> Cheers :ss


Thanks, bro -- just call me paranoid. :r


----------



## stearns-cl

massphatness said:


> I feel dirty ... but I kinda' like it. Thanks, Ken!


dont worry vin, its normal to feel dirty afterwards

stearns


----------



## BigVito

massphatness said:


> Ummmmm ... I'm sensing a conspiracy of some kind. With all due respect to Ken, I cannot, in good conscience, post a THIRD set of wishes.
> 
> I will instead pass my wish onto DBall ... PMing him now.


sorry but rules prohibit you from doing this.


----------



## massphatness

BigVito said:


> sorry but rules prohibit you from doing this.


You're a big fibber.


----------



## newcigarz

BigVito said:


> sorry but rules prohibit you from doing this.


:tpd: Can't pass a passed wish.


----------



## KenS

newcigarz said:


> :tpd: Can't pass a passed wish.


Sorry Vin, didn't mean to get you stuck in an infinite loop. But hey, third time is a charm, or so they say. Maybe I'd better start looking for a bigger box! :ss


----------



## newcigarz

KenS said:


> Maybe I'd better start looking for a bigger box! :ss


Considering you are already filling two seperate wishes for him, that box should be pretty big already. :2


----------



## KenS

newcigarz said:


> Considering you are already filling two seperate wishes for him, that box should be pretty big already. :2


Come on now, you'll spoil the surprise


----------



## newcigarz

KenS said:


> Try again, Vin!


Time for #3


----------



## massphatness

Fine, ya' bastages -- but could someone please SHOW ME the rule I'm violating 'cuz I can't find it. Too much driving today, I guess.

For my _THIRD_ set of wishes:

LGC Tainos
VR Unicos
San Cristobal La Fuerza
San Cristobal La Punta
Cohiba Sig II
Cohiba Esplendidos
H. Upmann Magnum
Partagas 8-9-8


----------



## hk3

massphatness said:


> Fine, ya' bastages -- but could someone please SHOW ME the rule I'm violating 'cuz I can't find it. Too much driving today, I guess.
> 
> For my _THIRD_ set of wishes:
> 
> LGC Tainos
> VR Unicos
> San Cristobal La Fuerza
> San Cristobal La Punta
> Cohiba Sig II
> Cohiba Esplendidos
> H. Upmann Magnum
> Partagas 8-9-8


Will you take a Magnum Especial for the Upmann? - I got this!


----------



## massphatness

hk3 said:


> Will you take a Magnum Especial for the Upmann?


Mais oui!


----------



## hk3

I am passing my wish off to DBall.

Sending a PM to Dball.


----------



## pnoon

hk3 said:


> Will you take a Magnum Especial for the Upmann? - I got this!


I'm curious. What is an Upmann Magnum Especial? I've never heard of it.


----------



## hk3

[No message]


----------



## KenS

pnoon said:


> I'm curious. What is an Upmann Magnum Especial? I've never heard of it.


Released in 2007. Some info here. Hope this helps...

Cheers


----------



## BigVito

KenS said:


> Released in 2007. Some info here. Hope this helps...
> 
> Cheers


google is my friend :r


----------



## pnoon

KenS said:


> Released in 2007. Some info here. Hope this helps...
> 
> Cheers


Thank you both. :tu


----------



## hk3

pnoon said:


> Thank you both. :tu


Anytime brother.

Dball is up.


----------



## stearns-cl

looked at the picture quick, thought someone hit someone else with the full box... those do look tasty though

stearns


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> I can do this. Scottie PM where you want me to ship.


Scottie out tomorrow

DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7050


----------



## DBall

You guys are all WAY too friggin cool!!!! Thanks Vin and Hal... :tu

I would love to try a ninfa. If that doesn't work, I'll add more tomorrow, but that's one of the few I actually would like that I haven't had.


----------



## j6ppc

DBall said:


> You guys are all WAY too friggin cool!!!! Thanks Vin and Hal... :tu
> 
> I would love to try a ninfa. If that doesn't work, I'll add more tomorrow, but that's one of the few I actually would like that I haven't had.


Ninfa done- PM me your addy.

--edit be careful what you wish for these are tasty but somewhat hard to come by... After Peter gave me one I was... umm... Fsk3d!


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Ninfa done- PM me your addy.


What's your wish, ya slacker?


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> What's your wish, ya slacker?


My wish is a Siglio II tubo.
Will expand tomorrow if needed.


----------



## DBall

j6ppc said:


> Ninfa done- PM me your addy.
> 
> --edit be careful what you wish for these are tasty but somewhat hard to come by... After Peter gave me one I was... umm... Fsk3d!


Jon, Thank you a ton, man. PM en route! :ss


----------



## K Baz

j6ppc said:


> My wish is a Siglio II tubo.
> Will expand tomorrow if needed.


I think I can do that if you hit me with a pm

My wish

JP 2
hoyo du prince
RA PC
RG PC
R Y J Cazadores 
Cuaba Salomones 
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes 
Vegas Robaina Unicos

or anything else with some age or you think I might appreciate.


----------



## j6ppc

Thanks!


----------



## j6ppc

DBall said:


> Jon, Thank you a ton, man. PM en route! :ss


You are quite welcome.

0103 8555 7493 6749 4778


----------



## txdyna65

Got my wish and thensome from Tony today

01 SLR Regios mmmm good
07 Cohiba Exquisito (a first)
99 Boli CE 
07 Siglo V X 2 :dr

Very very generous of you Tony, thanks a bunch, Im sure to enjoy these fine sticks.


----------



## newcigarz

txdyna65 said:


> Very very generous of you Tony, thanks a bunch, Im sure to enjoy these fine sticks.


I hope you like the selection. :tu


----------



## KenS

massphatness said:


> I feel dirty ... but I kinda' like it. Thanks, Ken!


Go ahead and get a shower Vin. Incoming: 0103 8555 7494 7188 3840

One box, two wishes (with appropriate ... er ... _padding_, to secure both wishes in the box) :ss


----------



## bobarian

K Baz said:


> I think I can do that if you hit me with a pm
> 
> My wish
> 
> JP 2
> hoyo du prince
> RA PC
> RG PC
> R Y J Cazadores
> Cuaba Salomones
> Bolivar Coronas Gigantes
> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> 
> or anything else with some age or you think I might appreciate.


Bump!:tu


----------



## hk3

bobarian said:


> Bump!:tu





K Baz said:


> I think I can do that if you hit me with a pm
> 
> My wish
> 
> JP 2
> hoyo du prince
> RA PC
> RG PC
> R Y J Cazadores
> *Cuaba Salomones*
> Bolivar Coronas Gigantes
> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> 
> or anything else with some age or you think I might appreciate.


I got you on this one. PM me your addy please.

I am passing my wish off to Newcigarz.


----------



## mikeyj23

hk3 said:


> I am passing my wish off to Newcigarz.


:tu


----------



## newcigarz

hk3 said:


> I am passing my wish off to Newcigarz.


Thanks Hal, Not sure what I did to deserve that.

For my wish. We will start with

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 3
Rafael Gonzalez M. Coronas Extra
Cohiba Siglo IV
El Rey del Mundo Gran Coronas


----------



## icehog3

Tony, your Wish has left the building! 

DC# 0306 3030 0002 4910 1226


----------



## ResIpsa

madurofan said:


> Got it. PM me your addy.
> 
> ~Bill
> 
> Still moving lots o' stuff.
> 
> Anything anybody thinks I should smoke.


Bill hooked me up, Thank you [email protected]

'98 SLR Series A x2

'04 Punch RS 11 x2,

plus two of his favorites:tu

Thanks again Bill!


----------



## newcigarz

icehog3 said:


> Tony, your Wish has left the building!
> 
> DC# 0306 3030 0002 4910 1226


Thanks Tom! :tu


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> Thanks Tom! :tu


No, thank you....threw a few 'gars in there for the Troops as well.


----------



## JCK

I received my wish from my pal Tony today with a kind note.

5x 00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe

Thanks Tony! I'm certain that I can get a good idea of this Vitola!


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> I received my wish from my pal Tony today with a kind note.
> 
> 5x 00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> 
> Thanks Tony! I'm certain that I can get a good idea of this Vitola!


I hope that was ok?:ss


----------



## hk3

newcigarz said:


> Thanks Hal, Not sure what I did to deserve that.
> 
> It's not what you did that made me do it, it's what I did. :tu


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> I hope that was ok?:ss


More than okay brother! You know we think alike on cigars :]


----------



## motownflip

newcigarz said:


> Thanks Hal, Not sure what I did to deserve that.
> 
> For my wish. We will start with
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 3
> Rafael Gonzalez M. Coronas Extra
> *Cohiba Siglo IV*
> El Rey del Mundo Gran Coronas


I have the Cohiba for you. I think I have your addy. Been waiting for an opportunity....

For my wish I'd like to pass it to Sandman. Sending the PM now.


----------



## newcigarz

motownflip said:


> I have the Cohiba for you. I think I have your addy. Been waiting for an opportunity....
> 
> For my wish I'd like to pass it to Sandman. Sending the PM now.


Thanks Brian! Awesome pass to Matt :tu


----------



## Sandman

motownflip said:


> I have the Cohiba for you. I think I have your addy. Been waiting for an opportunity....
> 
> For my wish I'd like to pass it to Sandman. Sending the PM now.


Brian, thanks so much my friend! You just made my night!!! 

For my wish I would like to try anything custom rolled that is smoking good.

I will revise tomorrow if need be, to make it easier.

Thanks again Brian!


----------



## motownflip

If you didn't already have what I have I would hook you up! Happy to do it Matt.


----------



## hk3

massphatness said:


> Fine, ya' bastages -- but could someone please SHOW ME the rule I'm violating 'cuz I can't find it. Too much driving today, I guess.
> 
> For my _THIRD_ set of wishes:
> 
> LGC Tainos
> VR Unicos
> San Cristobal La Fuerza
> San Cristobal La Punta
> Cohiba Sig II
> Cohiba Esplendidos
> *H. Upmann Magnum*
> Partagas 8-9-8


*Heading your way - DC# 0308 0730 0001 1401 1247*


----------



## hk3

K Baz said:


> I think I can do that if you hit me with a pm
> 
> My wish
> 
> JP 2
> hoyo du prince
> RA PC
> RG PC
> R Y J Cazadores
> *Cuaba Salomones*
> Bolivar Coronas Gigantes
> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> 
> or *anything else with some age* or you think I might appreciate.


*Coming your way - LC853481235US*


----------



## hk3

*Sandmans wish-*For my wish I would like to try anything custom rolled that is smoking good.

I will revise tomorrow if need be, to make it easier.

Thanks again Brian![/quote]

*Bump-*


----------



## Sandman

Sandman said:


> Brian, thanks so much my friend! You just made my night!!!
> 
> For my wish I would like to try anything custom rolled that is smoking good.
> 
> I will revise tomorrow if need be, to make it easier.
> 
> Thanks again Brian!


Expanded: Date specific.

06 Cohiba EL pirimide
07 Lancero
07 Sig IV
Trini Ingenios


----------



## motownflip

newcigarz said:


> Thanks Hal, Not sure what I did to deserve that.
> 
> For my wish. We will start with
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 3
> Rafael Gonzalez M. Coronas Extra
> *Cohiba Siglo IV*
> El Rey del Mundo Gran Coronas


Going out tomorrow. D/C: 0103 8555 7493 6896 9411 Enjoy!


----------



## hk3

Sandman said:


> Brian, thanks so much my friend! You just made my night!!!
> 
> For my wish I would like to try anything *custom rolled that is smoking good.*
> 
> I will revise tomorrow if need be, to make it easier.
> 
> Thanks again Brian!


Guess I will hook you up on this one  PM me your addy sir.

My wish is for any figurado that is smoking good.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

hk3 said:


> Guess I will hook you up on this one  PM me your addy sir.
> 
> My wish is for any figurado that is smoking good.


The figurado is taken care of as well. Anything else on your wishlist?


----------



## hk3

4WheelVFR said:


> The figurado is taken care of as well. Anything else on your wishlist?


Suprise me? :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

hk3 said:


> Suprise me? :tu


You're still up though.:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Got my wish today from ir13

JLP PC
Fonseca Cadete
Trini Coloniales - the wish
SCdLH EL Principe
Los Statos. 

Thanks Joey.


----------



## hk3

4WheelVFR said:


> You're still up though.:tu


Oops! Thanks man.

How about anything Double Corona or a Conde 109?


----------



## The Professor

4WheelVFR said:


> You're still up though.:tu


Just to clarify, you're passing your wish to Hal?


----------



## 4WheelVFR

The Professor said:


> Just to clarify, you're passing your wish to Hal?


I had a pakage already going out to him, so I just threw in a figurado for him...but if you want to count it as a wish granted, then yes, I pass it back to Hal.


----------



## ResIpsa

hk3 said:


> Guess I will hook you up on this one  PM me your addy sir.
> 
> My wish is for any figurado that is smoking good.





4WheelVFR said:


> The figurado is taken care of as well. Anything else on your wishlist?





4WheelVFR said:


> I had a pakage already going out to him, so I just threw in a figurado for him...but if you want to count it as a wish granted, then yes, I pass it back to Hal.


It isn't about you throwing in a cigar for Hal, You specifically picked up his wish for a figuardo, which is what led to Darrel's question. It isn't about Daryl or anyone else "counting" it as a wish granted, he made a wish and you granted it.

You want to pass YOUR next wish to him, that's your call


----------



## hk3

hk3 said:


> Oops! Thanks man.
> 
> How about anything Double Corona or a Conde 109?


Bump. (thanks 4wheel!)


----------



## newcigarz

ResIpsa said:


> It isn't about you throwing in a cigar for Hal, You specifically* picked up his wish for a figuardo, *which is what led to Darrel's question. It isn't about Daryl or anyone else "counting" it as a wish granted, *he made a wish and you granted it*.
> 
> You want to pass YOUR next wish to him, that's your call


And with this all the conditions that apply.:2
Please read the first post in this thread.


----------



## BigVito

I'm still wondering what the wish is???


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> I'm still wondering what the wish is???


Look at post 1326, Perry -- it's quoted there.

"How about anything Double Corona or a Conde 109"


----------



## newcigarz

BigVito said:


> I'm still wondering what the wish is???


I'm wondering if a wish has been filled.


----------



## hk3

newcigarz said:


> And with this all the conditions that apply.:2
> Please read the first post in this thread.


What am I looking for in particular in the first thread? (Im a little slow at times)



BigVito said:


> I'm still wondering what the wish is???


Wish - Anything Double Corona or a Conde 109


----------



## hk3

4WheelVFR said:


> I had a pakage already going out to him, so I just threw in a figurado for him...but if you want to count it as a wish granted, then yes, *I pass it back to Hal*.


I think it's back to me.


----------



## BigVito

hk3 said:


> What am I looking for in particular in the first thread? (Im a little slow at times)
> 
> Wish - Anything Double Corona or a Conde 109


ok, now people slow like me can see it  :r


----------



## newcigarz

hk3 said:


> What am I looking for in particular in the first thread? (Im a little slow at times)


Me throwing a stick in a bag that I have going to you is IMHO not filling a wish. You should know by now that filling wishes in this thread means that the wish filler adheres to certain conditions both stated and implied.
Also the note was for 4wheel not you


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> I'm wondering if a wish has been filled.


Here's my understanding of what's happened today: Hal made a wish for a figurado. Ray granted that wish (as he already had a package going out to Hal) and passed his wish back to Hal. As such, Hal's wished for "anything Double Corona or a Conde 109." Am I missing something (aside from the irony of being in figurado land again :bn)?


----------



## BigVito

newcigarz said:


> Me throwing a stick in a bag that I have going to you is IMHO not filling a wish. You should know by now that filling wishes in this thread means that the wish filler adheres to certain conditions both stated and implied.


rules do get bent in here. Sometimes


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Here's my understanding of what's happened today: Hal made a wish for a figurado. Ray granted that wish (as he already had a package going out to Hal) and passed his wish back to Hal. As such, Hal's wished for "anything Double Corona or a Conde 109." Am I missing something (aside from the irony of being in figurado land again :bn)?


nope, you are spot on Dokk :tu


----------



## hk3

newcigarz said:


> Me throwing a stick in a bag that I have going to you is IMHO not filling a wish. You should know by now that filling wishes in this thread means that the wish filler adheres to certain conditions both stated and implied.


He PMed me a little bit ago and i thinks it's gonna be alright. Thanks for the looking out though :tu


----------



## The Professor

newcigarz said:


> Me throwing a stick in a bag that I have going to you is IMHO not filling a wish. You should know by now that filling wishes in this thread means that the wish filler adheres to certain conditions both stated and implied.
> Also the note was for 4wheel not you


Ahhhh ... I see. Well ... Ray: you'd best double check that first post in the thread. As Tony noted, there are certain expectations you probably should be meeting.


----------



## newcigarz

BigVito said:


> rules do get bent in here. Sometimes


Too often recently.:2


----------



## rack04

newcigarz said:


> Too often recently.:2


Exactly the reason I am lurking and not actively participating in this thread.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

4WheelVFR said:


> I had a pakage already going out to him, so I just threw in a figurado for him...but if you want to count it as a wish granted, then yes, *I pass it back to Hal*.





ResIpsa said:


> You want to pass YOUR next wish to him, that's your call


Yes.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

The Professor said:


> Ahhhh ... I see. Well ... Ray: you'd best double check that first post in the thread. As Tony noted, there are certain expectations you probably should be meeting.


Like two fivers I have on the way to him? Looks like two wishes to me.


----------



## icehog3

OK, it seems to be hk3's wish, let's try and move on from here.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> OK, it seems to be hk3's wish, let's try and move on from here.





hk3 said:


> Oops! Thanks man.
> 
> How about anything Double Corona or a Conde 109?


Bump for Hal.


----------



## hk3

Whewwwwwwww........

My wish is for -

-Any Double Corona
-Conde 109
-Bolivar Collosale (sp)

I expanded a little.


----------



## rack04

I think Rule 8 needs to be revisted by some participants in this thread.


----------



## BigVito

rack04 said:


> I think Rule 8 needs to be revisted by some participants in this thread.


:tu
*8. Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture.*


----------



## bobarian

hk3 said:


> Whewwwwwwww........
> 
> My wish is for -
> 
> -Any Double Corona
> -Conde 109
> -Bolivar Collosale (sp)
> 
> I expanded a little.


Guys, Please lets just move on. I have a Lusi for you if that meets your needs. PM me your addy. I am going to pass this wish to Tzaddi, I will send him a PM.:tu


----------



## DBall

bobarian said:


> I am going to pass this wish to Tzaddi, I will send him a PM.:tu


Truly a class act... wish I could hit your RG, but I've done it too recently apparently. Well played, Bob!


----------



## tzaddi

If I must and Bob tells me I must, my simple tastes call for a demure 2007 San Cristobal. This is truly and honor and coincides with my "Cigar Birthing" thread being inducted into the "Hall of Fame" today

It is good to have so many brothers. :tu


----------



## DBall

tzaddi said:


> If I must and Bob tells me I must, my simple tastes call for a demure 2007 San Cristobal. This is truly and honor and coincides with my "Cigar Birthing" thread being inducted into the "Hall of Fame" today
> 
> It is good to have so many brothers. :tu


I have a 2007 San Cristobal Oficios with your name on it... as for my wish, I wish that you would go again because you are such an asset to this place. Please PM me your addy and wish again, my friend!

:tu


----------



## hk3

rack04 said:


> I think Rule 8 needs to be revisted by some participants in this thread.


For what it's worth, I dont think double coronas are rare... and I did just grant a wish for someone this week that asked for a particular cigar that is above the $50 for one stick marker. (Magnum Especial to be exact)



bobarian said:


> Guys, Please lets just move on. I have a Lusi for you if that meets your needs. PM me your addy. I am going to pass this wish to Tzaddi, I will send him a PM.:tu


Thanks for getting this for me. :tu


----------



## KenS

hk3 said:


> For what it's worth, I dont think double coronas are rare... and I did just grant a wish for someone this week that asked for a particular cigar that is above the $50 for one stick marker. (Magnum Especial to be exact)


Hal, no worries I hope. I was looking over the past couple of weeks on this thread, and it sure seems like everybody has been very generous. Almost everybody that has granted wishes has passed their own wish onto somebody else. The generosity on this site continues to amaze me. I hope we can keep the sniping to a minimum so we don't all get defensive about it. I hope nobody is thinking that people are somehow trying to profit personally.

Yes, some of us new guys have taken a couple of lumps as we learn the way of the jungle, but again, I hope people see this as a learning experience rather than a negative intent. Thanks again for your continued generosity.


----------



## bobarian

KenS said:


> Hal, no worries I hope. I was looking over the past couple of weeks on this thread, and it sure seems like everybody has been very generous. Almost everybody that has granted wishes has passed their own wish onto somebody else. The generosity on this site continues to amaze me. I hope we can keep the sniping to a minimum so we don't all get defensive about it. I hope nobody is thinking that people are somehow trying to profit personally.
> 
> Yes, some of us new guys have taken a couple of lumps as we learn the way of the jungle, but again, I hope people see this as a learning experience rather than a negative intent. Thanks again for your continued generosity.


Very well said!:tu

I think Richard is sleeping off the novacaine after his visit to the dentist. 
It was only 112 in Redding today so it couldnt be the heat!:dr


----------



## BigVito

bobarian said:


> Very well said!:tu
> 
> I think Richard is sleeping off the novacaine after his visit to the dentist.
> It was only 112 in Redding today so it couldnt be the heat!:dr


Then we should make up a wish and send that


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Then we should make up a wish and send that


Cool....Richard wishes for....

All BigVito's cigars.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

icehog3 said:


> Cool....Richard wishes for....
> 
> All BigVito's cigars.


I second the motion! All in favor post aye! All opposed , keep quiet!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Cool....Richard wishes for....
> 
> All BigVito's cigars.


:r thats not how its done, I feel bad for him if this wish came true


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r thats not how its done, I feel bad for him if this wish came true


I dunno, you have given me some pretty nice sticks. 

Wake up, Richard! :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

BigVito said:


> :r thats not how its done, I feel bad for him if this wish came true


but you said the rules can be bent......


----------



## tzaddi

OK, I woke up and the night sky is not glowing orange from the fire so I don't have to evacuate. But I did bite my lip trying to eat a cookie while my lip was numb&#8230; but not too bad. 

I went back and read the rules and all of that (like a good citizen of the jungle) and I think I get it.

Another great thread to get sucked into,  full of generous people with developed tastes.

Here we go&#8230; after some consultation&#8230; I think I will go with the* Vegas Robania Famosos.* 'Cause once I watched a cool video that had the elder Robania guy talking tobacco, translated of course. With my limited of experience that is the best I can do.

Sorry if I kept anyone waiting.

Did I do that right. 

http://images.cigarweekly.com/media/habanos-video.mpeg


----------



## CigarGal

tzaddi said:


> OK, I woke up and the night sky is not glowing orange from the fire so I don't have to evacuate. But I did bite my lip trying to eat a cookie while my lip was numb&#8230; but not too bad.
> 
> I went back and read the rules and all of that (like a good citizen of the jungle) and I think I get it.
> 
> Another great thread to get sucked into,  full of generous people with developed tastes.
> 
> Here we go&#8230; after some consultation&#8230; I think I will go with the* Vegas Robania Famosos.* 'Cause once I watched a cool video that had the elder Robania guy talking tobacco, translated of course. With my limited of experience that is the best I can do.
> 
> Sorry if I kept anyone waiting.
> 
> Did I do that right.
> 
> http://images.cigarweekly.com/media/habanos-video.mpeg


You did it right, Richard. Glad the fire has backed off from your place.

Wish I had a VR to give you, but....maybe soon :tu

If no one responds to it you might want to add a couple more things.


----------



## bobarian

bobarian said:


> I have a Lusi for you if that meets your needs. :tu


Shipping today, Hal. DC#9101785091401642819798


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

I got this one for Richard.....Hope I still have your address friend. Will ship tomorrow am........

My wish is for ..............

any Cohibas smoking well now.........except Sig 6 (got some already.....)


----------



## bobarian

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I got this one for Richard.....Hope I still have your address friend. Will ship tomorrow am........
> 
> My wish is for ..............
> 
> any Cohibas smoking well now.........except Sig 6 (got some already.....)


Duuuude! I got this one! And I will pass this one to the San Jose Herfmaster Mean Darrell.:tu


----------



## DBall

Hey Richard... Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 7529 3829

:tu


----------



## tzaddi

DBall said:


> Hey Richard... Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 7529 3829
> 
> :tu


Thanks, most sincerely, so if I got this right I can now watch this thread and if somebody wishes for something I have (CC) then I can jump in and say "Dude, I have that and I will send it over." After I do that then I can wish for something myself or do like you and Bob did and give my wish to another fellow. Is that correct señor?


----------



## pnoon

tzaddi said:


> Thanks, most sincerely, so if I got this right I can now watch this thread and if somebody wishes for something I have (CC) then I can jump in and say "Dude, I have that and I will send it over." After I do that then I can wish for something myself or do like you and Bob did and give my wish to another fellow. Is that correct señor?


You are correct, Richard. 
But please read the first post and get a feel for the guidelines and expectations.


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> Duuuude! I got this one! And I will pass this one to the San Jose Herfmaster Mean Darrell.:tu


Damn, thanks Bob.

I'd really, really like to try a Sir Winston. If nobody can do that, I'll elaborate further.


----------



## massphatness

I had all three of my wishes arrive today. (As an aside, is there an "I wish for another vinotemp" thread I can jump in on because after today, I need one?!)

Wish #1 granted by KenS
*'07 Cuaba Exclusivos* -- Ken sent 2 in case I really like the first:dr
'06 Punch Corona
'99 Punch RS 12
'99 Sancho Panza Bachilleres

Wish #2 was also granted by KenS
*RyJ Short Churchill*
'99 Punch Exquisitos
'07 Trinny Reyes
'07 Quintero Panatela
'07 Cohiba Sig I

Wish #3 was granted by hk3
*'07 H Upmann Magnum Especial*
'06 ERDM Choix Supreme Cab
'07 Juan Lopez Selecion No. 2 Cab
'07 Por Larranga Monte Carlo
plus some machine mades:
'02 RA Belvederes
'01 Gispert Habaneras No. 2
'02 H. Upmann Belvederes
'00 Partagas Perfectos
'01 RyJ SportLargos

I think I'll just watch this thread for awhile ... my head is spinning from all this. Many, many thanks to Ken & Hal for their generosity.


----------



## hk3

Damn Vin you need to get a bigger mailbox! 

Enjoy the sticks.


----------



## BigVito

hk3 said:


> Damn Vin you need to get a bigger mailbox!
> 
> Enjoy the sticks.


:r
you and Ken did great. my turn soon to bust Vin

----------------
Now playing: Brooks & Dunn - White Line Casanova
via FoxyTunes


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> :r
> you and Ken did great. my turn soon to bust Vin


:tpd: Great plays guys.:tu


----------



## KenS

massphatness said:


> I had all three of my wishes arrive today. (As an aside, is there an "I wish for another vinotemp" thread I can jump in on because after today, I need one?!)
> 
> ...
> 
> I think I'll just watch this thread for awhile ... my head is spinning from all this. Many, many thanks to Ken & Hal for their generosity.


Hope you find something in there that's new to you Vin :tu. I had two of those Sancho Panza's last night. They're a pretty interesting quick smoke for the price.

Enjoy!


----------



## burninator

*You must spread some reputation around before giving it to newcigarz again.*

Tony granted my wish and then some! Way over the top, brother, though greatly appreciated. :tu

I'll let the pictures tell the story.


----------



## newcigarz

burninator said:


> *You must spread some reputation around before giving it to newcigarz again.*
> 
> Tony granted my wish and then some! Way over the top, brother, though greatly appreciated. :tu


Enjoy those Bro! :tu


----------



## burninator

newcigarz said:


> Enjoy those Bro! :tu


Don't you worry. Got an old friend coming over tonight, as a matter of fact. Think they're ready? :ss


----------



## newcigarz

burninator said:


> Don't you worry. Got an old friend coming over tonight, as a matter of fact. Think they're ready? :ss


IMHO they are awesome right now!


----------



## muziq

burninator said:


> *You must spread some reputation around before giving it to newcigarz again.*
> 
> Tony granted my wish and then some! Way over the top, brother, though greatly appreciated. :tu


:tpd: Now that's the way the MAW/PIF should work--simple friendly generosity and goodwill manifest in cigars of solid repute. Nice work, Tony!


----------



## rack04

muziq said:


> goodwill manifest in cigars of solid repute.


Care to dumb that down for this simple engineer? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

wayner123 said:


> I got you on these. Send me a PM with your addy.
> .


Got wayner package (a few daysss ago late post) here's what he sent:

H. Upmann 
Cohiba 
San Cristobal
Montecristo
(forgot the other one) Im posting from work and I dont have my list with me which shows what he sent. I'll update the post later tonite when I get back home.

Like always your a great BOTL and great person:tu:tu


----------



## ir13

massphatness said:


> I had all three of my wishes arrive today. (As an aside, is there an "I wish for another vinotemp" thread I can jump in on because after today, I need one?!)
> 
> Wish #1 granted by KenS
> *'07 Cuaba Exclusivos* -- Ken sent 2 in case I really like the first:dr
> '06 Punch Corona
> '99 Punch RS 12
> '99 Sancho Panza Bachilleres
> 
> Wish #2 was also granted by KenS
> *RyJ Short Churchill*
> '99 Punch Exquisitos
> '07 Trinny Reyes
> '07 Quintero Panatela
> '07 Cohiba Sig I
> 
> Wish #3 was granted by hk3
> *'07 H Upmann Magnum Especial*
> '06 ERDM Choix Supreme Cab
> '07 Juan Lopez Selecion No. 2 Cab
> '07 Por Larranga Monte Carlo
> plus some machine mades:
> '02 RA Belvederes
> '01 Gispert Habaneras No. 2
> '02 H. Upmann Belvederes
> '00 Partagas Perfectos
> '01 RyJ SportLargos
> 
> I think I'll just watch this thread for awhile ... my head is spinning from all this. Many, many thanks to Ken & Hal for their generosity.


Glad to see you get smacked around a little more :tg


----------



## onlyonerm

Darrell said:


> Damn, thanks Bob.
> 
> I'd really, really like to try a Sir Winston. If nobody can do that, I'll elaborate further.


I believe this was the last wish made, would love to send you a Sir Winston and whatever else I can put together I will PM you asking for your Addy.

My Wish:

QUAI DORSAY IMPERIALES
MONTECRISTO EDMUNDO

Will add if Necessary


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Good day Richard (Tzaddi) ! DC # for your MAW is 

0306 0320 0002 3492 1463

enjoy, my friend! :ss


----------



## tzaddi

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Good day Richard (Tzaddi) ! DC # for your MAW is
> 
> 0306 0320 0002 3492 1463
> 
> enjoy, my friend! :ss


Thank you my northwest brother. I will keep an eye out and check in with this thread to see if I can participate on the giving end someday. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

motownflip said:


> I have the Cohiba for you. I think I have your addy. Been waiting for an opportunity....
> 
> .


Brian filled my wish and some really nice add-ons

'06 SIG IV
'06 Des Dieux
'06 Coloniales
'06 898V
LCDH Custom Roll

Thank You for Some Awesome smokes!


----------



## muziq

rack04 said:


> Care to dumb that down for this simple engineer? :r


Sorry for the threadjack (pnoon), gotta respond: cigars that are *above question* sent in the spirit of spreading goodwill and for no other reason.

Threadjack off.


----------



## chenvt

newcigarz said:


> Brian filled my wish and some really nice add-ons
> 
> '06 SIG IV
> '06 Des Dieux
> '06 Coloniales
> '06 898V
> *LCDH Custom Roll*
> 
> Thank You for Some Awesome smokes!


CUETO?!?!?!? lol


----------



## pnoon

muziq said:


> Sorry for the threadjack (pnoon), gotta respond: cigars that are *above question* sent in the spirit of spreading goodwill and for no other reason.
> 
> Threadjack off.


No apology needed, Tina, Mary, Edna, whatever the hell your name is. 

Simple question. Simple answer. It's all good as long it doesn't turn into a discussion or worse - banter.


----------



## bobarian

Charlie, Your smokes go out tomorrow. DC #9101128882300348612957:ss

And a late night bump for the current wish!:tu


----------



## hk3

Sandman said:


> Brian, thanks so much my friend! You just made my night!!!
> 
> For my wish I would like to try anything custom rolled that is smoking good.
> 
> I will revise tomorrow if need be, to make it easier.
> 
> Thanks again Brian!


*Heading your way Sandman DC# 0307 1790 0004 7989 5162*


----------



## volfan

newcigarz said:


> I can do this. Scottie PM where you want me to ship.
> 
> For my wish....
> 
> How about a RAG or Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro. Fooled you didn't I. :r


Received my wish from Tony today. A great selection with a couple of new ones to me. Thanks Tony.

TONY ROCKS.

scottie


----------



## hk3

Got my wish from Bobarian today! Two new sticks in here for me! Never had this particular La Flor de Cano nor have I tried the La Gloria either! Many thanks!

-La Flor de Cano '00
-Party Lusi '01
-La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or No.3 :dr
-Trini Reyes '07
-R&J Coronitas en cedro '07


----------



## newcigarz

volfan said:


> Received my wish from Tony today. A great selection with a couple of new ones to me. Thanks Tony.
> 
> TONY ROCKS.
> 
> scottie


hope there was something in there for you to enjoy. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Got my wish from Icehog today. 

Sorry Tom my Brain is fried and my MRN is already packed, so U will have to help me with some vitolas

So I got an 

'07 VR Unicos
'06 VR DA?
'04 VR Clasicos?
'05 RAG
and a '70s 898V 


WOW Tom excellent selection. Thank-you Brother!


PS thanks for the Troops smokes too!


----------



## lenguamor

Got my wish today from Jason (burninator) of an '06 RyJ Sport Largo, plus:


'98 Punch Corona
'02 RG Lonsdale (2)
'00 RG PC
Thanks! I haven't had the RG Lonsdale and can't wai to try th RyJ.


----------



## rack04

lenguamor said:


> Got my wish today from Jason (burninator) of an '06 RyJ Sport Largo, plus:
> 
> 
> '98 Punch Corona
> '02 RG Lonsdale (2)
> '00 RG PC
> Thanks! I haven't had the RG Lonsdale and can't wai to try th RyJ.


Those '02 RG Lonsdale smoke fantastic. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Bump for Bobarian.....:cb


----------



## CigarGal

onlyonerm said:


> I believe this was the last wish made, would love to send you a Sir Winston and whatever else I can put together I will PM you asking for your Addy.
> 
> My Wish:
> 
> QUAI DORSAY IMPERIALES
> MONTECRISTO EDMUNDO
> 
> Will add if Necessary


Actually, the bump is for 1arm-Bob was just bumping him.
I think we need a few more ideas here.


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> Got my wish from Icehog today.
> 
> Sorry Tom my Brain is fried and my MRN is already packed, so U will have to help me with some vitolas
> 
> So I got an
> 
> '07 VR Unicos
> '06 VR DA?
> '04 VR Clasicos?
> '05 RAG
> and a '70s 898V
> 
> WOW Tom excellent selection. Thank-you Brother!
> 
> PS thanks for the Troops smokes too!


No need for help from me, Tony...you got 'em. 

Hope you enjoy, and thanks again for all you do. :u


----------



## bobarian

hk3 said:


> Got my wish from Bobarian today! Two new sticks in here for me! Never had this particular La Flor de Cano nor have I tried the La Gloria either! Many thanks!
> 
> -La Flor de Cano '00
> -Party Lusi '01
> -La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or No.3 :dr
> -Trini Reyes '07
> -R&J Coronitas en cedro '07


Glad they got there safely, Hal. And I am happy I was able to find a couple of new ones for you to try. 
But you might not want to smoke the LGC until you are ready to take a hit on the credit card!:r :bn


----------



## lenguamor

Who's up?


----------



## ResIpsa

onlyonerm said:


> I believe this was the last wish made, would love to send you a Sir Winston and whatever else I can put together I will PM you asking for your Addy.
> 
> My Wish:
> 
> QUAI DORSAY IMPERIALES
> MONTECRISTO EDMUNDO
> 
> Will add if Necessary





lenguamor said:


> Who's up?


 See Above

Onlyone, you may wish to considering expanding at this point.


----------



## onlyonerm

resipsa said:


> see Above
> 
> Onlyone, You May Wish To Considering Expanding At This Point.


EXPANDING.

Quai Dorsay Imperiales
Montecristo Edmundo
Juan Lopez Obus
Cohiba Siglo 4
Trinidad Coloniales
Ramon Allones Belicoso
Diplomatico No. 1


----------



## Bear

onlyonerm said:


> EXPANDING.
> 
> Quai Dorsay Imperiales
> Montecristo Edmundo
> Juan Lopez Obus
> Cohiba Siglo 4
> Trinidad Coloniales
> Ramon Allones Belicoso
> Diplomatico No. 1


FINALLY! I can cover someone's Wish.

My wish:
I have been into cigars for a few years and have been to Cuba three times. My experiences with Cubans have not let me down thus far. 
Here are some Marcas I've had & enjoyed: Montecristo, Cohiba, Partagas, Bolivar, SCdH, Sancho Panza, RyJ, Punch, Trinidad, VR, Cuaba (to name the ones that come to mind at the moment).
I would like to try something that you feel I am missing. Something that as you read the list you wonder "how hasn't he tried _this_ yet???". I tend to prefer the stronger cigars and usually gravitate to the larger RG so I tend to really like the Robustos & Torpedos / Belicosos. I can't say I've ever been "in to" the super aged stuff (save your pre-embargo cigars for yourself, they'd be [IMO] wasted on me).

Here's a pic of the humi to give you a glimpse of what I have now.
View attachment 19762


----------



## Bear

Hi Roger,
Sent Expedited Parcel Delivery Confirmation CX236487435CA (to view go to www.canadapost.ca)


----------



## vstrommark

Bear said:


> My wish:
> 
> I would like to try something that you feel I am missing. Something that as you read the list you wonder "how hasn't he tried _this_ yet???". I tend to prefer the stronger cigars and usually gravitate to the larger RG so I tend to really like the Robustos & Torpedos / Belicosos. I can't say I've ever been "in to" the super aged stuff (save your pre-embargo cigars for yourself, they'd be [IMO] wasted on me).


I can cover this one, Bear.  PM me your address.

I had my first Siglo II tubo this past weekend (thank you, Groogs!) and would like to try one with a little age. But they are probably over the top for the wish I am fulfilling, so I'll add this: any lancero or small RG that is smoking well. Age isn't an issue.


----------



## lenguamor

vstrommark said:


> I can cover this one, Bear.  PM me your address.
> 
> I had my first Siglo II tubo this past weekend (thank you, Groogs!) and would like to try one with a little age. But they are probably over the top for the wish I am fulfilling, so I'll add this: *any lancero or small RG that is smoking well.* Age isn't an issue.


I have some of these I think you'll like, Mark.

I would like a


Cohiba Panetela
Cohiba Exquisito
HU Sir Winston
PL Panetela
Any, with any age.


----------



## vstrommark

lenguamor said:


> I have some of these I think you'll like, Mark.


Thank you, Joe! Anything from your stash will be grand, I know that :tu


----------



## tzaddi

Received a very nice selection of cigars today from Charlie AKA *Fishbeadtwo* in a well packaged and humidified priority package.

2- VR Famosos AML ENE 06 My Wish
1- Punch SS #1 06
1- HDM Petit Robusto! 6TA ENE 06
1- Boli RC POS May 06

I am not up to speed on all of the short hand but I will get there.  Much thanks Charlie and I appreciate your concern about the fires, they appear to be on the wane but the uninvited smoke lingers.

​
Can you see the ashes on the tobacco leaves&#8230; it's all about the ashes.

Thanks Charlie!


----------



## DBall

My wish from Jon came in today and DAMN... generous is an understatement!

1 02 ninfa (my wish)
2x 02 LGC #3
2x 04 Punch Margarita
1 06 PL RE (Alemania)
1 00 Hoyo du Depute

All of these are new except for the Punch's (and I've never had this year of them, so they are pretty much _all_ new).

As for yours, Richard, I didn't want to ship over the weekend, so they will be leaving tomorrow morning.

:tu


----------



## jkorp

tzaddi said:


> Received a very nice selection of cigars today ......


Very nice photo.


----------



## j6ppc

DBall said:


> My wish from Jon came in today and DAMN... generous is an understatement!
> 
> the Punch's (and I've never had this year of them, so they are pretty much _all_ new).
> 
> :tu


Enjoy!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

lenguamor said:


> I have some of these I think you'll like, Mark.
> 
> I would like a
> 
> 
> Cohiba Panetela
> Cohiba Exquisito
> *HU Sir Winston*
> PL Panetela
> Any, with any age.


I can do this !!!!! (It's about time)
A little age ay?... I got that.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

And your wish is?


----------



## lenguamor

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I can do this !!!!! (It's about time)
> A little age ay?... I got that.


Thanks!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Fishbeadtwo said:


> And your wish is?


Any custom rolled (never owned one)
any PL (never smoked one)
any CC Davidoff (I understand if this is pushing it)
anything Salomon or Diademas (I like the size)
and if all that is too much, anything from the 90's (or 80's)

Be it that this is my first wish I am not sure what to ask for. I have been watching this thread and nobody ever asked for something I had.

Thanks guys,
Brian


----------



## pnoon

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Any custom rolled (never owned one)
> any PL (never smoked one)
> any CC Davidoff (I understand if this is pushing it)
> anything Salomon or Diademas (I like the size)
> and if all that is too much, anything from the 90's (or 80's)
> 
> Be it that this is my first wish I am not sure what to ask for. I have been watching this thread and nobody ever asked for something I had.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Brian


Given that you are new to CCs and the MAW/PIF, I think the Davidoffs and 80s/90s wish is not consistent with the wish you granted and your relative experience. You might try something a bit more mainstream, recent and specific vitolas. You might have better luck
:2


----------



## hk3

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Any custom rolled (never owned one)
> *any PL* (never smoked one)
> any CC Davidoff (I understand if this is pushing it)
> *anything Salomon or Diademas* (I like the size)
> and if all that is too much, anything from the 90's (or 80's)
> 
> Be it that this is my first wish I am not sure what to ask for. I have been watching this thread and nobody ever asked for something I had.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Brian


I got you on these homie! Welcome to the thread! PM me your address please!

My wish:

-Cuaba Diadema
-Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1, 2, or 3
-Partagas Serie P No. 2
-SLR DC

I will expand if needed.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

This I understand. 
I do not in any way want people to think I was trying to "get over" in any way. 
and if it was taken that way ...my apologies.

As for new to CC's ....I am 2 years new to cigars.
I have many boxes of CC's but alas I have to assume that everyone else has the same boxes. psd4, sir winstons, monti 2, monti 4, RyJ, QDO's, Parti's, boli this, boli that, boli the other thing, etc... you know what I mean.

One of the reasons I did not specify anything was because I figured it would be easier to grant my wish.
The last box I purchased was a box of '98 Du Princes.

Anyway,.....whatever.
I need not receive. I am fine granting.

B :tu :ss



pnoon said:


> Given that you are new to CCs and the MAW/PIF, I think the Davidoffs and 80s/90s wish is not consistent with the wish you granted and your relative experience. You might try something a bit more mainstream, recent and specific vitolas. You might have better luck
> :2


----------



## pnoon

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> This I understand.
> I do not in any way want people to think I was trying to "get over" in any way.
> and if it was taken that way ...my apologies.
> 
> As for new to CC's ....I am 2 years new to cigars.
> I have many boxes of CC's but alas I have to assume that everyone else has the same boxes. psd4, sir winstons, monti 2, monti 4, RyJ, QDO's, Parti's, boli this, boli that, boli the other thing, etc... you know what I mean.
> 
> One of the reasons I did not specify anything was because I figured it would be easier to grant my wish.
> The last box I purchased was a box of '98 Du Princes.
> 
> Anyway,.....whatever.
> I need not receive. I am fine granting.
> 
> B :tu :ss


No problem. But do not assume everyone has what you have.
In this thread, you grant, you get to wish. That's the way it works.


----------



## Sandman

Received my wish from HK3.

07 JLP Petit Caz (never had)
Custom rolled Baby Salomone
04 cab selection Punch Churchill
06 RyJ Short Curchill, and it looks damn good!
99 SP Bachilleres(never had)

Thanks for the nice selection Hal, looking forward to trying them!


----------



## hk3

Sandman said:


> Received my wish from HK3.
> 
> 07 JLP Petit Caz (never had)
> Custom rolled Baby Salomone
> 04 cab selection Punch Churchill
> 06 RyJ Short Curchill, and it looks damn good!
> 99 SP Bachilleres(never had)
> 
> Thanks for the nice selection Hal, looking forward to trying them!


Enjoy the sticks! Those R&J's with the darker wrappers are awesome! :tu


----------



## hk3

My wish:

-Cuaba Diadema
-Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1, 2, or 3
-Partagas Serie P No. 2
-SLR DC

I will expand if needed.[/quote]

Bump....


----------



## parshooter

hk3 said:


> My wish:
> 
> -Cuaba Diadema
> -Partagas Serie du Conn. No. 1, 2, or 3
> -*Partagas Serie P No. 2*
> -SLR DC
> 
> I will expand if needed.


 I can hook you up here :tu
PM me your addy and I'll get that out tomorrow :ss


----------



## pnoon

Cotton said:


> I can hook you up here :tu
> PM me your addy and I'll get that out tomorrow :ss


As a new participant in the MAW/PIF, please be sure you have read and understand the rules/guidelines and protocol as outlined in post #1.


----------



## parshooter

Oops, forgot to list my wishes:
Aged (older than 2005) Monte 2
RyJ Cazadore
Any custom

Thanks :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Cotton said:


> Oops, forgot to list my wishes:
> *Aged (older than 2005) Monte 2*
> RyJ Cazadore
> *Any custom*
> 
> Thanks :ss


Rule 8. Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture.



pnoon said:


> As a new participant in the MAW/PIF, please be sure you have read and understand the rules/guidelines and protocol as outlined in post #1.


 Peter gave some wise advice.:tu


----------



## parshooter

Guess it's all subjective of what is "ultra rare" and "expensive".

Edited list: Any Monte 2
RyJ Cazadore


----------



## j6ppc

Cotton said:


> Guess it's all subjective of what is "ultra rare" and "expensive".


Its all about balancing the value/scarcity/age of one's wish with the same factors of whatever wish you fulfilled.

Exact matches would be silly but staying in the same ball park is generally a good idea.


----------



## The Professor

j6ppc said:


> Its all about balancing the value/scarcity/age of one's wish with the same factors of whatever wish you fulfilled.
> 
> Exact matches would be silly but staying in the same ball park is generally a good idea.


Exactly. And this isn't to pick on Cotton at all; rather, this is a point that's been reiterated a couple of times lately and has needed to....


----------



## parshooter

j6ppc said:


> Its all about balancing the value/scarcity/age of one's wish with the same factors of whatever wish you fulfilled.
> 
> Exact matches would be silly but staying in the same ball park is generally a good idea.


 I am in total agreement (RyJ Cazadore wish). BUT, if no one wishes for anything other than "pedestiran" cigars, that's all that will be going around.


----------



## j6ppc

Cotton said:


> I am in total agreement (RyJ Cazadore wish). BUT, if no one wishes for anything other than "pedestiran" cigars, that's all that will be going around.


There's always the Real MAW thread for those over the top (& mundane) wishes.

Stick around. Build relationships. HERF / meet others in person. You might be pleasantly surprised how that works out.

In any case its not about the cigars IMHO but rather about the people,


----------



## The Professor

Cotton said:


> I am in total agreement (RyJ Cazadore wish). BUT, if no one wishes for anything other than "pedestiran" cigars, that's all that will be going around.


Not entirely true. With experience in the thread comes a little more insight on this.


j6ppc said:


> Stick around. Build relationships. HERF / meet others in person. You might be pleasantly surprised how that works out.
> 
> *In any case its not about the cigars IMHO but rather about the people*,


Give that man a gold star. :tu


----------



## ir13

Cotton said:


> Guess it's all subjective of what is "ultra rare" and "expensive".
> 
> Edited list:
> 
> *Any Monte 2*
> RyJ Cazadore


I will take care of this, Please PM me your address.

As for my wish, anything you enjoy smoking in or around the Lancero/Lonsdale size.


----------



## stearns-cl

ir13 said:


> I will take care of this, Please PM me your address.
> 
> As for my wish, anything you enjoy smoking in or around the Lancero/Lonsdale size.


what about two pc's duct taped together? darn, i wanted to pick up your wish, but i only have one lancero, and it was a gift. maybe i'll just grant you things you havent wished for, and not officially... just on the side :ss

stearns


----------



## ir13

stearns said:


> what about two pc's duct taped together? darn, i wanted to pick up your wish, but i only have one lancero, and it was a gift. maybe i'll just grant you things you havent wished for, and not officially... just on the side :ss
> 
> stearns


Bad Stearns! :bn


----------



## hk3

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Any custom rolled (never owned one)
> *any PL* (never smoked one)
> any CC Davidoff (I understand if this is pushing it)
> *anything Salomon* or Diademas (I like the size)
> and if all that is too much, anything from the 90's (or 80's)
> 
> Be it that this is my first wish I am not sure what to ask for. I have been watching this thread and nobody ever asked for something I had.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Brian


On the way out today DC # 0306 0320 0003 6063 4428


----------



## ir13

I will expand my wish to anything you enjoy smoking. I'm trying to try new sticks so anything will do


----------



## Wombat

ir13 said:


> I will expand my wish to anything you enjoy smoking. I'm trying to try new sticks so anything will do


I can do that! I can put together a nice little sampler of good things. PM me you addy.


----------



## The Professor

Wombat said:


> I can do that! I can put together a nice little sampler of good things. PM me you addy.


I know wombats are generally nocturnal, but posting a wish (or ETA) before sundown would be great.


----------



## lenguamor

[No message]


----------



## ResIpsa




----------



## Darrell

I got my wish today from Roger. I have to say, have you ever heard of going "WAY OVERBOARD"? I asked for a simple Upmann Sir Winston and this is what I get:

03 Upmann SW
04 Trini Fundadores
02 LGC Mdo #2
07 RA Immencias (Swiss regional)
07 RyJ Exhibicion #3

Roger, you're out of control. Gents, please blow up his RG. He's too damn generous. Thank you so much, I cannot wait to try these. :dr


----------



## hk3

:chk


Wombat said:


> I can do that! I can put together a nice little sampler of good things. PM me you addy.


Bump....


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> I know wombats are generally nocturnal, but posting a wish (or ETA) before sundown would be great.


I say


----------



## Old Sailor

I think they need to read the first post again :2


----------



## chenvt

New rule that if you don't ask a wish after granting one (within X time), it's a gift and the last person's wishes are still valid? :chk


----------



## pnoon

chenvt said:


> New rule that if you don't ask a wish after granting one (within X time), it's a gift and the last person's wishes are still valid? :chk


Nope.
Unless you are talking about a couple of days.


----------



## lenguamor

What if...within say, four hours if the granter hasn't posted his wish, it becomes an automatic grant (of something nice, of course) by someone else so the thread can keep moving?


----------



## icehog3

lenguamor said:


> What if...within say, four hours if the granter hasn't posted his wish, it becomes an automatic grant (of something nice, of course) by someone else so the thread can keep moving?


I'd think it needs to be longer than that, maybe someone fulfills a wish and goes to bed. Let's sit on this until tomorrow before moving ahead.


----------



## BigVito

Wombat. MIA?


----------



## Wombat

Sorry guys! I poted at work and meant to log back in at home an hour later but I just spaced it. OK I'll make it pretty simple, looking for:

R y J Cedros de Luxe (any #)
R y J Short Churchill
RASS
Partagas Serie D #4 or Serie P #2

Thanks!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Wombat said:


> Sorry guys! OK I;ll make it preaty simple, looking for:
> 
> R y J Cedros de Luxe (any #)
> R y J Short Churchill
> *RASS*
> *Partagas Serie D #4* or Serie P #2
> 
> Thanks!


I can do that.
If I may?

I would like to compare a Siglo II tubo & a Siglo II (non tubo) to see the difference.

Thanks
B


----------



## Wombat

Package out to *ir13*.

DC# 0307 0020 0001 2761 7871

Enjoy!


----------



## The Professor

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I can do that.
> If I may?
> 
> I would like to compare a Siglo II tubo & a Siglo II (non tubo) to see the difference.
> 
> Thanks
> B


It's been 24 hours. You should expand.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

The Professor said:


> It's been 24 hours. You should expand.


Sorry,

Siglo II Tubo
Siglo II (non tubo)
Any EL or regional release. (I have never smoked one)
Hell anything with a little age.

I hope that will work.


----------



## Bear

Received my end from Mark.

A AA1 selection of quality smokes!

2 Trinidad Robusto Extras - I had one of these bad boys in Cuba this past April... soooo :dr
2 RASS - I have a feeling I'll be getting to know Ramon a little better 
1 Monte Petit Edmundo - For those who don't know, good things do come in little packages some times... this is one of those times!

Mark, thanks for making my first Cuban MAW a great one!!! :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Package out to Wombat

DC# 0307 3330 0001 3641 2226


Lenguamor: yours went out earlier this week but I never got the DC from the WIFE. She did get one though.


----------



## onlyonerm

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Siglo II Tubo
> Siglo II (non tubo)
> *Any EL or regional release. (I have never smoked one)*
> Hell anything with a little age.
> 
> I hope that will work.


I will take care of this. PM me your Addy and I will get it out.

My Wish:

Boli Tubo (Any)
Monte Edmundo
Monte Petit Edmundo
Quai d' Orsay Imperiales

Will expand if necessary.


----------



## stearns-cl

onlyonerm said:


> I will take care of this. PM me your Addy and I will get it out.
> 
> My Wish:
> 
> * Boli Tubo (Any)*
> Monte Edmundo
> Monte Petit Edmundo
> Quai d' Orsay Imperiales
> 
> Will expand if necessary.


got ya here, gimme a few for my wish, gotta think

stearns


----------



## stearns-cl

alright, im a cc noob, so im gonna be a bit general, just wanna try some new stuff

any robaina
any diplomatico
any quai dorsay
and ramon allones besides rass and rascc
any scdlh besides principe

that should give somebody something to work with i hope

stearns


----------



## vstrommark

stearns said:


> alright, im a cc noob, so im gonna be a bit general, just wanna try some new stuff
> 
> *any robaina*
> any diplomatico
> *any quai dorsay*
> and ramon allones besides rass and rascc
> any scdlh besides principe
> 
> that should give somebody something to work with i hope
> 
> stearns


okay, I have these - PM me your address.

I pass my wish to Admiral Douche Bag, the vodka meister, icehog3.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

My MAW from Bobarian arrived yesterday afternoon and included my wish (Cohiba) and some others I'm unfamiliar with (forgive my cc noobnish please?)










top to bottom is:

07 SCDLH Principe (one of my favs)
01 Partagas (unsure of the vitola)
99 Montecristo ( also unsure) but it looks SUPER tasty!
07 Cohiba Sig II tubo (my wish) nummers!
02 LGC (never had or seen one of these bad babies) !!!!!

:tu :tu :tu :tu :tu

Could you offer some class time on the unfamiliars for me Bob? Much appreciated for the MAW and hope to see you this summer! :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

If I had to guess I would say that the Parti is a Luci and the Monti is an "A"
But I haven't been in this game very long.

Nice selection of sticks

B


----------



## bobarian

Fishbeadtwo said:


> My MAW from Bobarian arrived yesterday afternoon and included my wish (Cohiba) and some others I'm unfamiliar with (forgive my cc noobnish please?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top to bottom is:
> 
> 07 SCDLH Principe (one of my favs)
> 01 Partagas (unsure of the vitola)
> 99 Montecristo ( also unsure) but it looks SUPER tasty!
> 07 Cohiba Sig II tubo (my wish) nummers!
> 02 LGC (never had or seen one of these bad babies) !!!!!
> 
> :tu :tu :tu :tu :tu
> 
> Could you offer some class time on the unfamiliars for me Bob? Much appreciated for the MAW and hope to see you this summer! :ss


Partagas Lusitania
Montecristo Especial #1
LGC #3

Enjoy them Charlie!:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

bobarian said:


> Partagas Lusitania
> Montecristo Especial #1
> LGC #3
> 
> *Enjoy them Charlie!*:ss


You can count on that my friend! Many, many thanks for an awesome selection!


----------



## hk3

Those LGC's are a great stick! Thanks again bobarian! :tu


----------



## vstrommark

lenguamor said:


> I have some of these I think you'll like, Mark.


Mr Understatement knocked me out of my BVDs and into last week. Yeah, Joe, I think you have some that I'd like :ss

Two '01 Slenderellas
One '98 Party Charlotte
One '05 Fonesca Cosaco
One '01 Punch Ninfa

And then he gets downright mean with some clears

1920's Red Dot
1940s La Palina
1910s-1920s Harvester
1940s-1950s Van Dyck
1930s Sunkist

Man, what a way to fulfill my wish. You're the tops, Joe. See ya this weekend :tu


----------



## stearns-cl

vstrommark said:


> Mr Understatement knocked me out of my BVDs and into last week. Yeah, Joe, I think you have some that I'd like :ss
> 
> Two '01 Slenderellas
> One '98 Party Charlotte
> One '05 Fonesca Cosaco
> One '01 Punch Ninfa
> 
> And then he gets downright mean with some clears
> 
> 1920's Red Dot
> 1940s La Palina
> 1910s-1920s Harvester
> 1940s-1950s Van Dyck
> 1930s Sunkist
> 
> Man, what a way to fulfill my wish. You're the tops, Joe. See ya this weekend :tu


daaaang, nice hit. now dont you go ahead and take unaimed aggression out on me, im a friendly :tu

stearns


----------



## icehog3

vstrommark said:


> okay, I have these - PM me your address.
> 
> I pass my wish to Admiral Douche Bag, the vodka meister, icehog3.


That was awful nice of you Mark, thank you! 

How about an '08 Belicoso? Monte #2, BBF, Sancho Panza, whatever, with an '08 box code?


----------



## tzaddi

*Much appreciated Dan!

07 RASS
06 PL Panatella
07 SCDLH Oficios
00 Punch RS #12
07 Fonseca KDT
*

-Richard


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Nice pic Richard!


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> That was awful nice of you Mark, thank you!
> 
> How about an '08 Belicoso? Monte #2, BBF, Sancho Panza, whatever, with an '08 box code?


Bump for the Admiral. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

tzaddi said:


> *Much appreciated Dan!*
> 
> *07 RASS*
> *06 PL Panatella*
> *07 SCDLH Oficios*
> *00 Punch RS #12*
> *07 Fonseca KDT*
> 
> -Richard


 Dan is great isn't he!


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> That was awful nice of you Mark, thank you!
> 
> How about an '08 Belicoso? Monte #2, BBF, Sancho Panza, whatever, with an '08 box code?


I will expand tomorrow if no one has any '08 Belicosos....maybe I will flip the digits.  :r


----------



## DavenportESQ

Tom, I got ya on this one!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

So HK3 (Hal) decided to fulfill my wish.
I said I'd like to try any PL, or a Salomon, or any custom rolled....
Well he hooked me up with ALL of them AND a Dip #2 (I've never had one either).

Thanks SO MUCH for the cigars. I look forward to admiring them in my humi thenLING THEM slowing with FIRE.

YOU'RE DA MAN
..Now..."On with the show this is it.....daaa daa da da daaa daa dada....."




























I had to tag them so as to not forget what they are if I do not burn them in a timely manner.
That's what I love about them. If I don't smokem, they get better.

Oh yeah, and I bought a couple samplers off Hal from another thread so he sent them along to save on shipping.
A little more [unrelated NC] P0rn:


----------



## The Professor

If it's unrelated NC stuff, then it really doesn't have any place in this thread. :2


----------



## j6ppc

The Professor said:


> If it's unrelated NC stuff, then it really doesn't have any place in this thread. :2


:tpd:

Yep. Not even Vibe Corojos! Besides if I see the term Pr0n in relation to cigar pics one more time I might just u.


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> If it's unrelated NC stuff, then it really doesn't have any place in this thread. :2





j6ppc said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Yep.


Chill out, gentlemen. It's just a picture of an unrelated transaction.

No harm done.



j6ppc said:


> Besides if I see the term Pr0n in relation to cigar pics one more time I might just u.


Agree 100% on that point.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Got my selection from Joe (Lenguamor) the other day. Very nice hit Joe. Thank you.:tu

'06 Fonseca Cosacos
'98 Sancho Panza Bachilleres
La Corona Panetelas
'03 Ramon Allones Belvederes
'01 Punch Black Prince

Thanks again Joe. Unless it's too hot out tonight, I'll be burning one of these very soon.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

DavenportESQ said:


> Tom, I got ya on this one!!


Whats your wish???


----------



## ResIpsa

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 Perhaps not fanning the flames is the way to go here, instead of throwing gas on the fire.:2


----------



## newcigarz

ResIpsa said:


> Perhaps not fanning the flames is the way to go here, instead of throwing gas on the fire.:2


Gotta agree with you on this one Vic.:tu


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> 6. When granting a wish, try to have a wish in mind to post at the same time,





DavenportESQ said:


> Tom, I got ya on this one!!


Tic-Toc


----------



## The Professor

DavenportESQ said:


> Tom, I got ya on this one!!





newcigarz said:


> Tic-Toc


Indeed. As I've said before (even this week, I believe), if you're not ready to make a wish, at least give us an ETA as to when you'll post one. This thread doesn't need to move at light speed; but it doesn't need to move at a narcoleptic snail's pace, either.


----------



## newcigarz

The Professor said:


> but it doesn't need to move at a narcoleptic snail's pace, either.


:r:r:r


----------



## hk3

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


:r These guys dont tolerate humor.


----------



## ResIpsa

Yes.

I have no sense of humor.

Ask anyone who has herfed, skyped, spoken with me on the phone or farted in my general direction.

I am without humor.


----------



## ResIpsa

Now, that my humorlessness is out of the way, 

Would the wishmaker known as Davenportesq. please report to this thread. Someone would like to be able to fulfill your wish, and send you cigars of unrepudiated and unquestionable origin.:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have no sense of humor.
> 
> Ask anyone who has herfed, skyped, spoken with me on the phone or farted in my general direction.
> 
> I am without humor.


I think you look funny.


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> I think you look funny.


Funny how?

Like a clown?


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> Funny how?
> 
> Like a clown?


exactly...


----------



## Old Sailor

Vic, I didn't know your hair turned white!:ss


----------



## Twill413

hk3 said:


> :r These guys dont tolerate humor.


Especially when it's not funny.


----------



## The Dakotan

Twill413 said:


> Especially when it's not funny.


now, THAT's funny!

wow, where is this guy? I think we should add a new rule: if the person's request is not made in 12 hours, the wish automatically goes to zemekone. :r:r


----------



## burninator

The Dakotan said:


> now, THAT's funny!
> 
> wow, where is this guy? I think we should add a new rule: if the person's request is not made in 12 hours, the wish automatically goes to zemekone. :r:r


OMG!! :r:r:r:r


----------



## DavenportESQ

Sorry guys,

I've been away from the computer all day. My bad

Anything Cohiba
Vegas Robaina Famosa
El Rey De Mundo Choix supreme

Sorry again!


----------



## lenguamor

DavenportESQ said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> I've been away from the computer all day. My bad
> 
> *Anything Cohiba*
> Vegas Robaina Famosa
> El Rey De Mundo Choix supreme
> 
> Sorry again!


I gotcha here. PM your address and it'll go tomorrow.

My wish is for a LFdC Corona.

I keed, I keed. :r

My real wish is for an ERdM Lunch Club or Petit Corona...with age if possible, but any will do, really.


----------



## icehog3

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Well handled, really. 



lenguamor said:


> I gotcha here. PM your address and it'll go tomorrow.
> 
> My wish is for a LFdC Corona.
> 
> I keed, I keed. :r
> 
> My real wish is for an ERdM Lunch Club or Petit Corona...with age if possible, but any will do, really.


I have some '98 ERdM PCs is that would do ya, Joe.


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Well handled, really.
> 
> I have some '98 ERdM PCs is that would do ya, Joe.


That means you're up, Admiral. :tu


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> That means you're up, Admiral. :tu


Being that I may not be on for at least 24 hours, I will assume Joe wants my ERdMs, and post again.

Dave wasn't sure if his Monte #2s are '08 or '07, so I will again seek an '08 Belicosos....BBF, Sancho Panza Belicoso, Monte #2.....


----------



## lenguamor

icehog3 said:


> I have some '98 ERdM PCs is that would do ya, Joe.


 Yay! PM on its way.


----------



## ir13

Cotton,

DC # 0103 8555 7493 4647 2285


----------



## Tw3nty

icehog3 said:


> Being that I may not be on for at least 24 hours, I will assume Joe wants my ERdMs, and post again.
> 
> Dave wasn't sure if his Monte #2s are '08 or '07, so I will again seek an '08 Belicosos....BBF, Sancho Panza Belicoso, Monte #2.....


I can do the 07 monty 2 and an 07 bbf. If those are not close enough, someone else can grant closer. Just trying to take part.


----------



## hk3

icehog3 said:


> Being that I may not be on for at least 24 hours, I will assume Joe wants my ERdMs, and post again.
> 
> Dave wasn't sure if his Monte #2s are '08 or '07, *so I will again seek an '08 Belicosos....BBF, Sancho Panza Belicoso, Monte #2.*....





Tw3nty said:


> I can do the 07 monty 2 and an 07 bbf. If those are not close enough, someone else can grant closer. Just trying to take part.


I think he is looking for these with an '08 box code.


----------



## Tw3nty

hk3 said:


> I think he is looking for these with an '08 box code.


If he wants the 08 box code, you can count me off the list. I will get in later.


----------



## pnoon

hk3 said:


> I think he is looking for these with an '08 box code.





Tw3nty said:


> If he wants the 08 box code, you can count me off the list. I will get in later.


I believe Hal is correct. 
Robert, Check in this evening to see what Tom has to say.


----------



## vstrommark

pnoon said:


> I believe Hal is correct.
> Robert, Check in this evening to see what Tom has to say.


Tom probably won't be on until Tuesday due to a changed work schedule and a hockey game (at least that's what he posted in the banter thread). If no one picks this up in the next couple of hours, I'd say that the '07 is close enough and go for it, just to keep the thread moving.


----------



## pnoon

vstrommark said:


> Tom probably won't be on until Tuesday due to a changed work schedule and a hockey game (at least that's what he posted in the banter thread). If no one picks this up in the next couple of hours, I'd say that the '07 is close enough and go for it, just to keep the thread moving.


You're right, Mark. I had forgotten about Tom's absence. And, I agree, that if no one else steps forward, the 07s will do.

We don't want Darrel to come unglued waiting for Tuesday.


----------



## The Professor

vstrommark said:


> Tom probably won't be on until Tuesday due to a changed work schedule and a hockey game (at least that's what he posted in the banter thread). If no one picks this up in the next couple of hours, I'd say that the '07 is close enough and go for it, just to keep the thread moving.


I'd respectfully disagree. When Tom had a wish last week, he wished for the same thing and found out 07s were being send ... which is why he's wishing specifically or some 08 stuff again (he wants to try something new). I'd say that the wish as wished should stand at east until late tonight. Heck ... it hasn't even been 24 hours yet.

:2


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> You're right, Mark. I had forgotten about Tom's absence. And, I agree, that if no one else steps forward, the 07s will do.
> 
> We don't want Darrel to come unglued waiting for Tuesday.


:tg :chk 

See my post above. I have no problem with a wish sitting for a day. Like I said yesterday, I don't think this thread has to move super fast. Slowing it down can be a good thing, IMHO (and is exactly what I purposefully did the last time I was actively granting/making wishes).


----------



## DavenportESQ

I am sending Tom 08's sorry for the confusion.


----------



## rack04

DavenportESQ said:


> I am sending Tom 08's sorry for the confusion.


That throws a wrench into things.


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> :tg :chk
> 
> See my post above. I have no problem with a wish sitting for a day. Like I said yesterday, I don't think this thread has to move super fast. Slowing it down can be a good thing, IMHO (and is exactly what I purposefully did the last time I was actively granting/making wishes).


Make up your mind.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Make up your mind.


I think the heat has gotten to Sybil...:r


----------



## The Professor

Now I'm confused. Not that it takes much. :r So DavenportESQ *is* sending Tom 08s from the *last* wish ... right? And Tom made the wish this time thinking he was getting 07s from last time. Sow what does that mean for this time.

Poo: How about a definitive, putting-your-foot-down type of ruling?  :chk


----------



## CigarGal

So who's wish is it???


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Now I'm confused. Not that it takes much. :r So DavenportESQ *is* sending Tom 08s from the *last* wish ... right? And Tom made the wish this time thinking he was getting 07s from last time. Sow what does that mean for this time.
> 
> Poo: How about a definitive, putting-your-foot-down type of ruling?  :chk


From what I read, DavenportESQ IS sending Tom 08s. And it is now his wish. But I have been mistaken before. Let's wait for Tom.

As for a definitive ruling, I prefer to take these on a case-by-case basis. The rules are fairly clear but leave room for interpretation. People should have their wish ready when granting one but most times do not. If we put a specific time frame on things, people will become clock-watchers. By being open and flexible, we can accommodate almost everyone. If things bog down, a moderator is needed and one of the thread regulars is not available, report the post and someone will help out.


----------



## ResIpsa

Let's not overthink this:r

It's Tom's wish, and I would imagine we have to wait for his input on his second wish since the wish of '08's has apparently been granted.

Everybody settle in.

Edit: oops. Peter already chime in.


----------



## BigVito

there are rules in this thread


----------



## ir13

Got my package from wombat today.

:dr 03 La Punta's x 2
:dr 98 Boli PC
:dr 05 Monte # 4
:dr 05 Monte "D" EL

Thanks for the great sticks Kevin.


----------



## Wombat

I got home tonight and received a very nice package from GrtndpwflOZ:

1 - 98 Parti Londres Extra
1 - 07 RASS (One of my requests)
1 - 06 P5D4 (my other request)
1 - 89 Bolivar Bonita
1 - 96 Fonseca Cosacos

Very, very nice! Thank you very much!


----------



## icehog3

hk3 said:


> I think he is looking for these with an '08 box code.





The Professor said:


> I'd respectfully disagree. When Tom had a wish last week, he wished for the same thing and found out 07s were being send ... which is why he's wishing specifically or some 08 stuff again (he wants to try something new). I'd say that the wish as wished should stand at east until late tonight. Heck ... it hasn't even been 24 hours yet.
> 
> :2


Thanks for the assists, Gents, I was actually looking for '08s, but these seem hard to come by...but then it looks like Dave is hooking me up.

Let's just get this moving again, how about any '08 Habano?


----------



## stearns-cl

ir13 said:


> Got my package from wombat today.
> 
> :dr 03 La Punta's x 2
> :dr 98 Boli PC
> :dr 05 Monte # 4
> :dr 05 Monte "D" EL
> 
> Thanks for the great sticks Kevin.


are you cheating on me? i thought i was the only person who would sent you 05 monte 4's. my feelings are hurt

stearns


----------



## K Baz

Got my package from hk3 today.

I don't want to concern you but I think he might be a mind reader. No only did he hit me with my wish but some how guessed a far number of my "to purchase list"

hk3 sent

06 Cuaba Salamones
06 ERdM Choix Supreme
07 JP No. 2 
07 PL Montecarlo

as well as a 5er of discontinued machine mades (please see picture to many cigars to list).

http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture079ds8.jpg

hk3 is a terror and needs to be banned from the make a wish threads!

Thanks very much its great to see kind acts being repaid (some times 3 fold)


----------



## hk3

K Baz said:


> Got my package from hk3 today.
> 
> I don't want to concern you but I think he might be a mind reader. No only did he hit me with my wish but some how guessed a far number of my "to purchase list"
> 
> hk3 sent
> 
> 06 Cuaba Salamones
> 06 ERdM Choix Supreme
> 07 JP No. 2
> 07 PL Montecarlo
> 
> as well as a 5er of discontinued machine mades (please see picture to many cigars to list).
> 
> http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture079ds8.jpg
> 
> *hk3 is a terror and needs to be banned from the make a wish threads!*
> 
> Thanks very much its great to see kind acts being repaid (some times 3 fold)


Glad you got them and hope you enjoy them all.

Funny you mention this..... I've actually gotten requests for this recently!


----------



## K Baz

hk3 said:


> Glad you got them and hope you enjoy them all.
> 
> Funny you mention this..... I've actually gotten requests for this recently!


In all honesty it is people like you and your generousity that make this thread and this forum what it is. Your hearts in the right place and even joking about banning you should get me banned.

Keep it up it made my day and confused the heck out of my g/f - "if you asked for 1 why did he sent you 9?" :tu


----------



## Darrell

icehog3 said:


> Let's just get this moving again, how about any '08 Habano?


I can do this, PM me your address Tom. If I get a response before Wed, it will go out then but after Wed I'll be camping until Sat.

I wish for any Cohiba aside from a Siglo II and the Maddy ones.


----------



## ResIpsa

hk3 said:


> Glad you got them and hope you enjoy them all.
> 
> Funny you mention this..... I've actually gotten requests for this recently!


 Really? why?


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Thanks for the assists, Gents, I was actually looking for '08s, but these seem hard to come by...but then it looks like Dave is hooking me up.
> 
> Let's just get this moving again, how about any '08 Habano?



If Dave (DavenportESQ) is hooking you up, then wouldn't it be HIS wish now?


----------



## pnoon

Darrell said:


> I can do this, PM me your address Tom. If I get a response before Wed, it will go out then but after Wed I'll be camping until Sat.
> 
> I wish for any Cohiba aside from a Siglo II and the Maddy ones.


Stand by there, D. It is unclear as to who is up.


----------



## DBall

Tom asked for an 08 (post 1472)

That wish was granted by DavenportESQ (post 1478)

DavenportESQ asked for a Cohiba (post 1501)

That wish was granted by lenguamor (post 1502)

lenguamor asked for a ERdM (post 1502)

That wish was granted by Tom (post 1503)

Tom wished for an 08 BBF (post 1505)



To me, it sounds like Davenport was sending 08's from his first wish (post 1478) and Tom's wish of "any 08" stands (unless DavenportESQ is sending 10 cigars, that is).


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Can we get a score card to keep track here Pnoon? :r


----------



## lenguamor

DBall said:


> Tom asked for an 08 (post 1472)
> 
> That wish was granted by DavenportESQ (post 1478)
> 
> DavenportESQ asked for a Cohiba (post 1501)
> 
> That wish was granted by lenguamor (post 1502)
> 
> lenguamor asked for a ERdM (post 1502)
> 
> That wish was granted by Tom (post 1503)
> 
> Tom wished for an 08 BBF (post 1505)
> 
> To me, it sounds like Davenport was sending 08's from his first wish (post 1478) and Tom's wish of "any 08" stands (unless DavenportESQ is sending 10 cigars, that is).


This is my understanding as well.


----------



## Darrell

I'm ****ing lost. :r


----------



## pnoon

DBall said:


> Tom asked for an 08 (post 1472)
> 
> That wish was granted by DavenportESQ (post 1478)
> 
> DavenportESQ asked for a Cohiba (post 1501)
> 
> That wish was granted by lenguamor (post 1502)
> 
> lenguamor asked for a ERdM (post 1502)
> 
> That wish was granted by Tom (post 1503)
> 
> Tom wished for an 08 BBF (post 1505)
> 
> To me, it sounds like Davenport was sending 08's from his first wish (post 1478) and Tom's wish of "any 08" stands (unless DavenportESQ is sending 10 cigars, that is).





lenguamor said:


> This is my understanding as well.


Well, it appears I am the only one confused.



Fishbeadtwo said:


> Can we get a score card to keep track here Pnoon? :r


That would help.



Darrell said:


> I'm ****ing lost. :r


Well, maybe I'm not the only one. 

So if the above is true, and I believe it is, then Darrell's earlier post is valid


Darrell said:


> I can do this, PM me your address Tom. If I get a response before Wed, it will go out then but after Wed I'll be camping until Sat.
> 
> I wish for any Cohiba aside from a Siglo II and the Maddy ones.


This is the current active wish.

Whew!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DBall said:


> Tom asked for an 08 (post 1472)
> 
> That wish was granted by DavenportESQ (post 1478)
> 
> DavenportESQ asked for a Cohiba (post 1501)
> 
> That wish was granted by lenguamor (post 1502)
> 
> lenguamor asked for a ERdM (post 1502)
> 
> That wish was granted by Tom (post 1503)
> 
> Tom wished for an 08 BBF (post 1505)
> 
> To me, it sounds like Davenport was sending 08's from his first wish (post 1478) and Tom's wish of "any 08" stands (unless DavenportESQ is sending 10 cigars, that is).


Im pretty sure that it:tpd:


lenguamor said:


> This is my understanding as well.


:tpd:



Darrell said:


> I'm ****ing lost. :r


Follow me I'll make sure u make it home:tu

It looks like Tom was re-wishing when he got his wish (or a wish) he granted another wish and was up for his wish, which was another 08BBF but is accpeting any 08 which was granted and the list is now moving.
If im not right im sure i'll come back and erase all of this

Edit: Ok P-man I C U got it now, right when I thought my post was going to mean something u post b4me


----------



## pnoon

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im pretty sure that it:tpd:
> :tpd:
> 
> Follow me I'll make sure u make it home:tu
> 
> It looks like Tom was re-wishing when he got his wish (or a wish) he granted another wish and was up for his wish, which was another 08BBF but is accpeting any 08 which was granted and the list is now moving.
> If im not right im sure i'll come back and erase all of this


C'mon, Booker. 
YOU are trying to create a post that clears up confusion??????????
:r

See you at The Shack, Brother.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Holy cow, let's get it together before the Dokk comes in and kicks AZZ....:cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357

pnoon said:


> C'mon, Booker.
> YOU are trying to create a post that clears up confusion??????????
> :r
> 
> See you at The Shack, Brother.


:r:rIt made [email protected] good sense to me when it was in my head. Somewhere between there and that post it got lost



Fishbeadtwo said:


> Holy cow, let's get it together before the Dokk comes in and kicks AZZ....:cb


That usually happens when I post more then 3time on a page, this is only 2so were good for a while

PS: havent talked2u guys in a while, how is everyone doing? (lets c who falls for this banter)


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Pretty good here Booker, went fishing today and smoked 2 good cigars so far.....How you been?


----------



## Darrell

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Pretty good here Booker, went fishing today and smoked 2 good cigars so far.....How you been?


HEY!

Quit trying to derail the thread, ya bastages. :r:bn


----------



## landhoney

Darrell said:


> I wish for any Cohiba aside from a Siglo II and the Maddy ones.


What a time to get in on this for the first time. I got ya on these. PM me your address. My wish is ready and will be posted post-haste.


----------



## pnoon

Darrell said:


> I can do this, PM me your address Tom. If I get a response before Wed, it will go out then but after Wed I'll be camping until Sat.
> 
> I wish for any Cohiba aside from a Siglo II and the Maddy ones.


Bump. This is the current wish.


----------



## landhoney

My wish is pedestrian, but specific:

One each please:
-Bolivar PC
-PLPC
-RASCC
-Any ERdM
-Senders Choice

If not granted by mid-day I will make it less specific.


----------



## The Professor

landhoney said:


> My wish is pedestrian, but specific:
> 
> One each please:
> -Bolivar PC
> -PLPC
> -RASCC
> -Any ERdM
> -Senders Choice
> 
> If not granted by mid-day I will make it less specific.


Um ... that's not really how this thread works. You can wish for several items; but whether you get 1 or 4 is not really up to you. The only historical precedent for something different is that occasionally someone will ask for two cigars for comparison purposes. Asking for the better part of a 5er (when 5 cigars aren't even guaranteed) is a bit out of form.


----------



## landhoney

The Professor said:


> Um ... that's not really how this thread works. You can wish for several items; but whether you get 1 or 4 is not really up to you. The only historical precedent for something different is that occasionally someone will ask for two cigars for comparison purposes. Asking for the better part of a 5er (when 5 cigars aren't even guaranteed) is a bit out of form.


Sorry, ANY of the above will be great, thought is was 5 cigars as the norm and that asking for anything roughly of equal value was OK. Sorry to show bad form my first try. I'll learn.


----------



## CigarGal

landhoney said:


> My wish is pedestrian, but specific:
> 
> One each please:
> -Bolivar PC
> -PLPC
> -RASCC
> -Any ERdM
> -Senders Choice
> 
> If not granted by mid-day I will make it less specific.


I can do a couple of these...send me your addy landhoney

My wish-Cohiba-aged if possible or one that is smoking good now.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

The Professor said:


> Um ... that's not really how this thread works. You can wish for several items; but whether you get 1 or 4 is not really up to you. The only historical precedent for something different is that occasionally someone will ask for two cigars for comparison purposes. Asking for the better part of a 5er (when 5 cigars aren't even guaranteed) is a bit out of form.


about time you showed up to restore order Dokk Sheriff!


----------



## pnoon

landhoney said:


> Sorry, ANY of the above will be great, thought is was 5 cigars as the norm and that asking for anything roughly of equal value was OK. Sorry to show bad form my first try. I'll learn.


There is a lot of important information in post #1 of this thread. Please read it and make sure you understand how this thread works.


----------



## pnoon

Fishbeadtwo said:


> about time you showed up to restore order Dokk Sheriff!


I tried.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

pnoon said:


> I tried.


these kids nowadays huh? Sometimes they listen to the elders and then other times....

thread jack OFF......


----------



## CigarGal

pnoon said:


> I tried.


Send a real man to do a boy's job, right Peter??? Or is it the other way around?


----------



## DBall

BigVito said:


> there are rules in this thread


...


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> about time you showed up to restore order Dokk Sheriff!


I'm not the Sheriff ... I'm just a (du) Depute. 



pnoon said:


> I tried.


poo's the REAL Sheriff. :tu

So Marianne is up with an Aged Cohiba wish, eh???

I can do that. 

Gimme just a little bit to think about my wish -- 30 minutes-ish. Y'all know I won't be far. :chk


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> I'm not the Sheriff ... I'm just a (du) Depute.


:r
I just shot margarita thru my nose.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

DBall said:


> ...


careful Dokk, I bet Perry is lurking.....


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> :r
> I just shot margarita thru my nose.


God ... good thing you weren't smoking a diadema.


----------



## The Professor

OK ... it's getting hard to make a wish. One cigar that I think I've had before but am not sure is the ERDM Coronas de Luxe. I'd like one of those that's smoking well now. If not, how about a QdO Panetelas that's smoking well?

I'll expand my wish tomorrow if need be. :tu


----------



## Darrell

Where you at Admiral? I got you on an 08, I just need an addy.


----------



## icehog3

Darrell said:


> I can do this, PM me your address Tom. If I get a response before Wed, it will go out then but after Wed I'll be camping until Sat.
> 
> I wish for any Cohiba aside from a Siglo II and the Maddy ones.


Thanks Darrell, just got home from hockey...thanks for hooking me up...PM to follow.


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> I'm not the Sheriff ... I'm just a (du) Depute.
> 
> :tu





pnoon said:


> I just shot margarita thru my nose.


 *I *shot the sheriff...


----------



## Twill413

ResIpsa said:


> *I *shot the sheriff...


I thought you defended the guy that shot the Sheriff.


----------



## newcigarz

Twill413 said:


> I thought you defended the guy that shot the Sheriff.


:r Now that's funny right there!


----------



## ResIpsa

Twill413 said:


> I thought you defended the guy that shot the Sheriff.


You're a little off Tony.

I shot the Sheriff, but I did not shoot the du depute.......I defended the guy who shot the du depute.

Easy to see how you got confused there.


----------



## DBall

The Professor said:


> OK ... it's getting hard to make a wish. One cigar that I think I've had before but am not sure is the ERDM Coronas de Luxe. I'd like one of those that's smoking well now. If not, how about a QdO Panetelas that's smoking well?
> 
> I'll expand my wish tomorrow if need be. :tu


Bump...


----------



## Darrell

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Darrell, just got home from hockey...thanks for hooking me up...PM to follow.


It's on it's way, Admiral.

DC# 0407 1692 5290 0905 4959


----------



## The Professor

Alriight ... let's add to this

Old:
ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
QdO Panetelas that's smoking well

Adding:
2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")


----------



## gabebdog1

The Professor said:


> Alriight ... let's add to this
> 
> Old:
> ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
> QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
> 
> Adding:
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
> H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")


ask for something I have steak boy:ss


----------



## The Professor

gabebdog1 said:


> ask for something I have steak boy:ss


So long as it doesn't make a tick-tock sound, anything you want so send me is great.


----------



## icehog3

Darrell said:


> It's on it's way, Admiral.
> 
> DC# 0407 1692 5290 0905 4959


Thanks Darrell!


----------



## burninator

The Professor said:


> So long as it doesn't make a tick-tock sound, anything you want so send me is great.


So, is this a granted wish? Do we have a new one, if so?


----------



## BigVito

burninator said:


> So, is this a granted wish? Do we have a new one, if so?


using my Pnoonslator gabedog1 is up


----------



## The Professor

burninator said:


> So, is this a granted wish? Do we have a new one, if so?


I don't think so.


----------



## BP22

The Professor said:


> I don't think so.


You don't want any cigars Gabe has. He only smokes pedestrian cigars like Dunhills and 30th Cohibas... :tu


----------



## Darrell

BP22 said:


> You don't want any cigars Gabe has. He only smokes pedestrian cigars like Dunhills and 30th Cohibas... :tu


Those all tasty yucky, too old. u :tg

I know, I know. I'm :bn


----------



## hk3

The Professor said:


> Alriight ... let's add to this
> 
> Old:
> ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
> QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
> 
> Adding:
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
> H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")


Bump for the meat head.


----------



## CigarGal

landhoney said:


> My wish is pedestrian, but specific:
> 
> One each please:
> -Bolivar PC
> -PLPC
> -RASCC
> -Any ERdM
> -Senders Choice
> 
> If not granted by mid-day I will make it less specific.


On its way, Seth

DC 03061070000509832802


----------



## The Professor

Headed out to you, Marianne:

0103 8555 7494 1163 1890

:tu


----------



## The Professor

Hmmm ... didn't think one of my additions yesterday was all that difficult especially given availability and price lately. I guess I'll add something else.

Old:
ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")

Adding:
Vegas Robaina Maestros
08 Partagas 898V (I know there are some ABR 08s floating around)
08 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


----------



## CigarGal

The Professor said:


> Hmmm ... didn't think one of my additions yesterday was all that difficult especially given availability and price lately. I guess I'll add something else.
> 
> Old:
> ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
> QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
> H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")
> 
> Adding:
> Vegas Robaina Maestros
> 08 Partagas 898V (I know there are some ABR 08s floating around)
> 08 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


Aw, my RASC are 07s...darn. Someone else is gonna have to pick this up. Mine are too old!:r


----------



## KenS

CigarGal said:


> Aw, my RASC are 07s...darn. Someone else is gonna have to pick this up. Mine are too old!:r


Yep, same story on my 898V's from 07. Who knew a 9 month old cigar would be too old :ss


----------



## onlyonerm

Bear said:


> Hi Roger,
> Sent Expedited Parcel Delivery Confirmation CX236487435CA (to view go to www.canadapost.ca)


Received a nice package from BEAR today

Diplomatico No. 2 
Montecristo Edmundo (My Wish)
Montecristo No. 2
Trinidad Coloniales (My Wish)

Added a mini Cohiba Cigar key chain

Thanks a lot.


----------



## The Professor

CigarGal said:


> Aw, my RASC are 07s...darn. Someone else is gonna have to pick this up. Mine are too old!:r





KenS said:


> Yep, same story on my 898V's from 07. Who knew a 9 month old cigar would be too old :ss


Mighty kind of all y'all. Generally, 07 wouldn't be too *old* for me. :r I'm making the 08 wish based on some recent availability of (and curiosity about) this newer stock. Thanks anyway.


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> Mighty kind of all y'all. Generally, 07 wouldn't be too *old* for me. :r I'm making the 08 wish based on some recent availability of (and curiosity about) this newer stock. Thanks anyway.


Hope you have better luck finding '08s than I did, Dokk.


----------



## CigarGal

He is so picky:tg


----------



## BigVito

CigarGal said:


> He is so picky:tg


:r:r


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Hope you have better luck finding '08s than I did, Dokk.


Seriously. I'll probably have to just expand it to "anything from Gabe" :r


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> Hmmm ... didn't think one of my additions yesterday was all that difficult especially given availability and price lately. I guess I'll add something else.
> 
> Old:
> ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
> QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
> H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")
> 
> Adding:
> Vegas Robaina Maestros
> 08 Partagas 898V (I know there are some ABR 08s floating around)
> 08 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


Bump.


----------



## ResIpsa

Let me look when I get home I may have something.

I don't know.

I'm bald.


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> Let me look when I get home I may have something.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> *I'm bald.*


Bravo. :tu You've fulfilled your lawyer truth-telling quota for the day. :bn

I'll be waiting with bated breath....


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Bravo. :tu You've fulfilled your lawyer truth-telling quota for the day. :bn
> 
> I'll be waiting with bated breath....


nice


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> Bravo. :tu You've fulfilled your lawyer truth-telling quota for the day. :bn
> 
> *I'll be waiting with bated breath*....


You left me no choice.....

What's bated breath? Having you been eating bats again?


----------



## ResIpsa

And the answer is no. Sorry bro, might be time to expand again


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Hmmm ... didn't think one of my additions yesterday was all that difficult especially given availability and price lately. I guess I'll add something else.
> 
> Old:
> ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
> QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
> H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")
> 
> Adding:
> Vegas Robaina Maestros
> 08 Partagas 898V (I know there are some ABR 08s floating around)
> 08 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


bump the wish


ResIpsa said:


> You left me no choice.....
> 
> What's bated breath? Having you been eating bats again?


if you wait for something with bated breath, you feel very excited or anxious while you are waiting.

http://www.google.com/search?client...el=s&hl=en&q=+bated+breath&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## newcigarz

BigVito said:


> if you wait for something with bated breath, you feel very excited or anxious while you are waiting.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?client...el=s&hl=en&q=+bated+breath&btnG=Google+Search


I think he was being facetious

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/facetious :r


----------



## BigVito

newcigarz said:


> I think he was being facetious
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/facetious :r


hooey

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hooey

:r


----------



## ResIpsa

newcigarz said:


> I think he was being facetious
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/facetious :r


You are correct sir!

But once again, it is I who stand corrected::tu

*[Q]* "Where does the term _baited breath_ come from, as in: 'I am waiting with baited breath for your answer'?"
*[A]* The correct spelling is actually _bated breath_ but it's so common these days to see it written as _baited breath_ that there's every chance it will soon become the usual form, to the disgust of conservative speakers and the confusion of dictionary writers. Examples in newspapers and magazines are legion; this one appeared in the _Daily Mirror_ on 12 April 2003: "She hasn't responded yet but Michael is waiting with baited breath".
It's easy to mock, but there's a real problem here. _Bated_ and _baited_ sound the same and we no longer use _bated_ (let alone the verb _to bate_), outside this one set phrase, which has become an idiom. Confusion is almost inevitable. _Bated_ here is a contraction of _abated_ through loss of the unstressed first vowel (a process called _aphesis_); it has the meaning "reduced, lessened, lowered in force". So _bated breath_ refers to a state in which you almost stop breathing through terror, awe, extreme anticipation, or anxiety.
Shakespeare is the first writer known to use it, in _The Merchant of Venice_: "Shall I bend low and, in a bondman's key, / With bated breath and whisp'ring humbleness, / Say this ...". Nearly three centuries later, Mark Twain employed it in Tom Sawyer: "Every eye fixed itself upon him; with parted lips and bated breath the audience hung upon his words, taking no note of time, rapt in the ghastly fascinations of the tale".
For those who know the older spelling or who stop to consider the matter, _baited breath_ evokes an incongruous image, which Geoffrey Taylor humorously (and consciously) captured in verse in his poem _Cruel Clever Cat_:
Sally, having swallowed cheese,
Directs down holes the scented breeze,
Enticing thus with baited breath
Nice mice to an untimely death.​


----------



## KenS

Back to the hooey topic, I think we've achieved the 2nd definition on this thread now 

hoo·ey [hoo-ee] 
-interjection
1.	(used to express disapproval or disbelief): Hooey! You know that's not true.
-noun
2.	silly or worthless talk, writing, ideas, etc.; nonsense; bunk: That's a lot of hooey and you know it!


----------



## BigVito

KenS said:


> Back to the hooey topic, I think we've achieved the 2nd definition on this thread now
> 
> hoo·ey [hoo-ee]
> -interjection
> 1.	(used to express disapproval or disbelief): Hooey! You know that's not true.
> -noun
> 2.	silly or worthless talk, writing, ideas, etc.; nonsense; bunk: That's a lot of hooey and you know it!


:r:r We have done that


----------



## The Professor

ResIpsa said:


> And the answer is no. Sorry bro, might be time to expand again


damn....

at least I got an admission of guilt out of you. some lawyer you are -- I can't believe you came clean wiht being wrong. better not let anyone at the Bar find out ... they'll sanction you!

:chk :chk :chk

PS, I'm not adding to my wish again tonight.


----------



## pnoon

It seems the banter has overtaken this thread lately.


----------



## The Dakotan

pnoon said:


> It seems the banter has overtaken this thread lately.


yes, yes it has. :r:r


----------



## icehog3

TheProfessor said:


> Old:
> ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
> QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
> H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")
> 
> Adding:
> Vegas Robaina Maestros
> 08 Partagas 898V (I know there are some ABR 08s floating around)
> 08 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


Bump past the banter.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

ResIpsa said:


> You are correct sir!
> 
> But once again, it is I who stand corrected::tu
> 
> *[Q]* "Where does the term _baited breath_ come from, as in: 'I am waiting with baited breath for your answer'?"
> *[A]* The correct spelling is actually _bated breath_ but it's so common these days to see it written as _baited breath_ that there's every chance it will soon become the usual form, to the disgust of conservative speakers and the confusion of dictionary writers. Examples in newspapers and magazines are legion; this one appeared in the _Daily Mirror_ on 12 April 2003: "She hasn't responded yet but Michael is waiting with baited breath".
> It's easy to mock, but there's a real problem here. _Bated_ and _baited_ sound the same and we no longer use _bated_ (let alone the verb _to bate_), outside this one set phrase, which has become an idiom. Confusion is almost inevitable. _Bated_ here is a contraction of _abated_ through loss of the unstressed first vowel (a process called _aphesis_); it has the meaning "reduced, lessened, lowered in force". So _bated breath_ refers to a state in which you almost stop breathing through terror, awe, extreme anticipation, or anxiety.
> *Shakespeare is the first writer known to use it, in The Merchant of Venice: "Shall I bend low and, in a bondman's key, / With bated breath and whisp'ring humbleness, */ Say this ...". Nearly three centuries later, Mark Twain employed it in Tom Sawyer: "Every eye fixed itself upon him; with parted lips and bated breath the audience hung upon his words, taking no note of time, rapt in the ghastly fascinations of the tale".
> For those who know the older spelling or who stop to consider the matter, _baited breath_ evokes an incongruous image, which Geoffrey Taylor humorously (and consciously) captured in verse in his poem _Cruel Clever Cat_:
> Sally, having swallowed cheese,
> Directs down holes the scented breeze,
> Enticing thus with baited breath
> Nice mice to an untimely death.​


 Shakespeare is King! And the true inovator of most of the words in the Modern English Language. Thanks for the reference Vic. Sorry to take this thread offtrack for the umpteenth time.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

The Professor said:


> Hmmm ... didn't think one of my additions yesterday was all that difficult especially given availability and price lately. I guess I'll add something else.
> 
> Old:
> ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
> QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
> H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")
> 
> Adding:
> Vegas Robaina Maestros
> 08 Partagas 898V (I know there are some ABR 08s floating around)
> 08 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


 Bump over my Banter.


----------



## parshooter

Recieved my wish from irl3, plus a couple of nice extras :tu:tu:tu:ss


----------



## hk3

Got my wish from Cotton plus some other yummies!!!! Thanks a lot!

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## DBall

Cotton said:


> Recieved my wish from irl3, plus a couple of nice extras :tu:tu:tu:ss





hk3 said:


> Got my wish from Cotton plus some other yummies!!!! Thanks a lot!
> 
> :ss:ss:ss


So what did you guys get?


----------



## hk3

DBall said:


> So what did you guys get?


Cigars. :r:r:r

I'm at work so I will have to post them later.


----------



## KenS

hk3 said:


> Cigars. :r:r:r
> 
> I'm at work so I will have to post them later.


Slacker!

:ss


----------



## hk3

KenS said:


> Slacker!
> 
> :ss


Looks like I may have to smoke these two bags of sticks that you were supposed to get today...... Hmmmmmmmm...... 
:cb


----------



## ResIpsa

KenS said:


> Slacker!
> 
> :ss





hk3 said:


> Looks like I may have to smoke these two bags of sticks that you were supposed to get today...... Hmmmmmmmm......
> :cb





KenS said:


> Back to the hooey topic, I think we've achieved the 2nd definition on this thread now
> 
> hoo·ey [hoo-ee]
> -interjection
> 1. (used to express disapproval or disbelief): Hooey! You know that's not true.
> -noun
> 2. silly or worthless talk, writing, ideas, etc.; nonsense; bunk: That's a lot of hooey and you know it!


 how true


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> Hmmm ... didn't think one of my additions yesterday was all that difficult especially given availability and price lately. I guess I'll add something else.
> 
> Old:
> ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
> QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
> H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")
> 
> Adding:
> Vegas Robaina Maestros
> 08 Partagas 898V (I know there are some ABR 08s floating around)
> 08 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


 bump for the Prof


----------



## The Professor

Bump of my wish over the banter. I'm surprised no one has and of the Sig IIs from an SLB. 

ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")
Vegas Robaina Maestros
08 Partagas 898V (I know there are some ABR 08s floating around)
08 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona

I'll add one last time later today if it's necessary....

Edit: Thanks for reading my mind, Vic.


----------



## KenS

ResIpsa said:


> how true


Touché :ss


----------



## Addiction

The Professor said:


> Bump of my wish over the banter. I'm surprised no one has and of the Sig IIs from an SLB.
> 
> ERDM Coronas de Luxe that's smoking well
> QdO Panetelas that's smoking well
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II from a varrnished SLB
> H. Upmann Petit Upmann (the handmade variety, 36 x 4.5")
> Vegas Robaina Maestros
> 08 Partagas 898V (I know there are some ABR 08s floating around)
> 08 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
> 
> I'll add one last time later today if it's necessary....
> 
> Edit: Thanks for reading my mind, Vic.


Prof,

I have some 06s Sig IIs from Varnished cabs, would one of those do you? I also have, I believe, RASC from 08 but the word I got on those when I did my trade is that they were awful.


----------



## onlyonerm

stearns said:


> My Wish:
> *Boli Tubo*
> 
> got ya here, gimme a few for my wish, gotta think
> 
> stearns


Received my cigars from Stearns today:

Boli Tubo No. 2
Patagas ???
RASC
Oliva V Robusto
Illusione "68" ????

Thanks


----------



## newcigarz

onlyonerm said:


> Received my cigars from Stearns today:
> 
> Boli Tubo No. 2
> Patagas ???
> RASC
> Oliva V Robusto
> Illusione "68" ????
> 
> Thanks


Here we go again. :BS


----------



## The Professor

FYI ... first post in the thread, first rule for the MAW/PIF:



> 1. It's all Cuban. That means only wish for and only send Cuban cigars. No NCs should be involved in this MAW/PIF--there are other threads for that.


Now ... as for my wish ... my final addition:

Send me what ever you're LOVING right now.


----------



## stearns-cl

im sorry, i didnt realize that nc's werent kosher. pm me your address again and i'll get you two more cc's, and will not participate any more. didnt read the rules thoroughly enough

stearns


----------



## lenguamor

The Professor said:


> FYI ... first post in the thread, first rule for the MAW/PIF:
> 
> Now ... as for my wish ... my final addition:
> 
> Send me what ever you're LOVING right now.


Gotcha on this one Doc...or is it Dokk?


----------



## onlyonerm

stearns said:


> im sorry, i didnt realize that nc's werent kosher. pm me your address again and i'll get you two more cc's, and will not participate any more. didnt read the rules thoroughly enough
> 
> stearns


My wish was for a Boli Tubo, you sent that. anything else was just extra. No worries here. Only put the ???? because I am unsure what those 2 cigars were.


----------



## stearns-cl

i figured that, but i didnt read the rules, i screwed up. the partagas is a mille fluer, and the illusione is in fact just called a 68. the illusione is amazing in my opinion

stearns


----------



## lenguamor

For my wish, Cohiba Panetela, Exquisito or Lancero - any age.


----------



## The Professor

lenguamor said:


> Gotcha on this one Doc...or is it Dokk?


Thanks, bro. It's with 2 Ks. 

PM me if you don't have my IL addy....


----------



## icehog3

"Mean" Darrell slapped me but good today, nailing my wish and sending me a sweet load of hitchhikers...

Thank you Darrell, can't wait to put fire to these!:ss

'08 Bolivar Gold Medal
'06 Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
'07 Trinidad Reyes
'06 Partagas Super Partagas
'06 Bolivar Petite Corona


----------



## lenguamor

lenguamor said:


> For my wish, Cohiba Panetela, Exquisito or Lancero - any age.


Expanding: Juan Lopez Panetelas Superba or HU Coronas Junior Tubo.


----------



## landhoney

lenguamor said:


> Expanding: Juan Lopez Panetelas Superba


Can you wait ~7-9 business days :r Joking of course


----------



## Darrell

icehog3 said:


> "Mean" Darrell slapped me but good today, nailing my wish and sending me a sweet load of hitchhikers...
> 
> Thank you Darrell, can't wait to put fire to these!:ss
> 
> '08 Bolivar Gold Medal
> '06 Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
> '07 Trinidad Reyes
> '06 Partagas Super Partagas
> '06 Bolivar Petite Corona


Enjoy, Tom. I'm glad I could send something worthwhile.


----------



## landhoney

Thank you CigarGal!

1-RASSC '07
1-PLPC '06 
1- Bolivar PC '05
1- ERdM CS '05

Very nice, EXTREMELY excited to try my first of all these. Never to be forgotten CigarGal. When these become staples in my humi, I'll always remember how/when I tried my first. :tu


----------



## stearns-cl

got vstroms, thanks so much










now i can try em without my 'fear of not having another in my humi' get in the way. i look forward to smoking them all

stearns


----------



## j6ppc

K Baz said:


> I think I can do that if you hit me with a pm


Received my package today-
1 Siglio II (my wish)
1 Boli RC
1 HDM Coronation Tubo

1 D Pepin Belicoso

Thanks again!


----------



## CigarGal

landhoney said:


> Thank you CigarGal!
> 
> 1-RASSC '07
> 1-PLPC '06
> 1- Bolivar PC '05
> 1- ERdM CS '05
> 
> Very nice, EXTREMELY excited to try my first of all these. Never to be forgotten CigarGal. When these become staples in my humi, I'll always remember how/when I tried my first. :tu


Good! Enjoy them.


----------



## Darrell

I got my wish from Landhoney. Here is what he sent.

3x Cohiba Siglo I (07)
1x Raphael Gonzales Lonsdale (02)
1x La Gloria No. 1 (02)

These are all new to me. Thanks!


----------



## lenguamor

landhoney said:


> Can you wait ~7-9 business days :r Joking of course


:r

Quote:
Originally Posted by *lenguamor* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1787598#post1787598 
_For my wish, Cohiba Panetela, Exquisito or Lancero - any age._

Expanding: Juan Lopez Panetelas Superba or HU Coronas Junior Tubo.

Alrighty...didn't mean to be difficult. So - ANY Quay, or Panetela, or Lonsdale.


----------



## lenguamor

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I can do this !!!!! (It's about time)
> A little age ay?... I got that.


The Great and Powerful Oz granted my wish, in a big way:


03 Sir Winston, my wish, plus:
06 Punch Punch
98 Parti Londres Extra
98 Hoyo de Dieux
98 RyJ Corona
Thanks!


----------



## Darrell

lenguamor said:


> The Great and Powerful Oz granted my wish, in a big way:
> 
> 
> 03 Sir Winston, my wish, plus:
> 06 Punch Punch
> 98 Parti Londres Extra
> 98 Hoyo de Dieux
> 98 RyJ Corona
> Thanks!


You're going to love the 03 SW. :dr


----------



## lenguamor

Darrell said:


> You're going to love the 03 SW. :dr


:dr Tempted to smoke it tonight.


----------



## lenguamor

lenguamor said:


> :r
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lenguamor* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1787598#post1787598
> _For my wish, Cohiba Panetela, Exquisito or Lancero - any age._
> 
> Expanding: Juan Lopez Panetelas Superba or HU Coronas Junior Tubo.
> 
> Alrighty...didn't mean to be difficult. So - ANY Quay, or Panetela, or Lonsdale.


*bump*


----------



## Darrell

lenguamor said:


> *bump*


I have Coronas Major, but no Juniors.


----------



## landhoney

lenguamor said:


> *bump*


Any Lonsdale? I got this one. PM your address.

My wish is a Monte No.2 with just a hint of age, pre '06 maybe, thanks.


----------



## j6ppc

I had the Siglio II this evening. Very Very tasty.


----------



## lenguamor

landhoney said:


> Any Lonsdale? I got this one. PM your address.
> 
> My wish is a Monte No.2 with just a hint of age, pre '06 maybe, thanks.


Sweet!


----------



## Addiction

landhoney said:


> Any Lonsdale? I got this one. PM your address.
> 
> My wish is a Monte No.2 with just a hint of age, pre '06 maybe, thanks.


If all you want is a hint of age I can do that, PM me your address. And I can think up my own tagalongs.

My wishes:

Cohiba Esplendido (apologize in advance as it may be out of bounds)
Cohiba Lancero
Cohiba Magicos
Cohiba Genios

Expansions
Any selection of VRs
Any selection of RyJs


----------



## Addiction

Land,

Set you up with some stuff you should enjoy, it will ship by Monday.


----------



## Tw3nty

Addiction said:


> If all you want is a hint of age I can do that, PM me your address. And I can think up my own tagalongs.
> 
> My wishes:
> 
> Cohiba Esplendido (apologize in advance as it may be out of bounds)
> Cohiba Lancero
> Cohiba Magicos
> Cohiba Genios
> 
> Expansions
> Any selection of VRs
> Any selection of RyJs


I can do a VR and a RyJ churchill 99. Will this work? I don't have the first group but, I can grant the backups.


----------



## BigVito

Tw3nty said:


> I can do a VR and a RyJ churchill 99. Will this work? I don't have the first group but, I can grant the backups.


that works  your up :tu


----------



## Tw3nty

Addiction, Please pm me your address.


This is my first time on this thread. I hope I follow the rules...LOL. Been reading all the commotion in here, very fun.

I think I would like a
Cohiba Lancero
Any Lancero for that matter
H. Upman Lonsdale
Partigas Lonsdale
SLR lonsdale
Partigas 898 unvarnished


I hope that works...Just wanted to provide some variety.


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal said:


> My wish-Cohiba-aged if possible or one that is smoking good now.


Got the gurkhas, Dokk

01 SigV
07 Secretos
98 Parti Short
00Punch RS 12
06 PL Puro?

great selection-I'm going to give that SigV a rest in my humi-about 8hrs:r

Thanks my Brother!


----------



## The Professor

CigarGal said:


> Got the gurkhas, Dokk
> 
> 01 SigV
> 07 Secretos
> 98 Parti Short
> 00Punch RS 12
> 06 PL Puro?
> 
> great selection-I'm going to give that SigV a rest in my humi-about 8hrs:r
> 
> Thanks my Brother!


That's not a Party Short, Marianne -- it's a 98 Tres Petit Corona. Same size, different flavor ... and a VERY tasty cigar, imho. The PL was, I believe, a Panetela.

Hope you like the Sig V. I think they're fantastic.


----------



## CigarGal

The Professor said:


> That's not a Party Short, Marianne -- it's a 98 Tres Petit Corona. Same size, different flavor ... and a VERY tasty cigar, imho. The PL was, I believe, a Panetela.
> 
> Hope you like the Sig V. I think they're fantastic.


Write like a doctor:tg

I bought a couple TPCs at SOcal Auction-guess I better smoke one and see if they are any good.


----------



## The Professor

CigarGal said:


> Write like a doctor:tg
> 
> I bought a couple TPCs at SOcal Auction-guess I better smoke one and see if they are any good.


If you don't like it, bring it up to Stumptown and I'll trade you for something else. :r

And yes ... I write like a doctor ... and AM a doctor! :chk

Seriously, though, enjoy that Sig.


----------



## Darrell

Tw3nty said:


> Addiction, Please pm me your address.
> 
> This is my first time on this thread. I hope I follow the rules...LOL. Been reading all the commotion in here, very fun.
> 
> I think I would like a
> Cohiba Lancero
> Any Lancero for that matter
> H. Upman Lonsdale
> Partigas Lonsdale
> SLR lonsdale
> Partigas 898 unvarnished
> 
> I hope that works...Just wanted to provide some variety.


Bump for the current wish.


----------



## bonggoy

The Professor said:


> That's not a Party Short, Marianne -- it's a 98 Tres Petit Corona. Same size, different flavor ... and a VERY tasty cigar, imho. The PL was, I believe, a Panetela.
> 
> Hope you like the Sig V. I think they're fantastic.


My heart skipped a beat when I saw the reference to a 1998 Party Short


----------



## CigarGal

The Professor said:


> If you don't like it, bring it up to Stumptown and I'll trade you for something else. :r
> 
> And yes ... I write like a doctor ... and AM a doctor! :chk
> 
> Seriously, though, enjoy that Sig.


The sig was awesome! Sat on the deck with a good book and the sig and spent a lovely afternoon-Thanks, Dokk!

might want to expand your wish, 20.


----------



## Tw3nty

Ok, I will expand my wish.

Any Por Larranaga with a little age.

Any Laguito No. 1 or Laguito No. 2 or Lancero or dalia or londsdale that is smoking good.

Those are the vitolas I like.

Is that better?


----------



## CigarGal

Tw3nty said:


> Ok, I will expand my wish.
> 
> Any Por Larranaga with a little age.
> 
> Any Laguito No. 1 or Laguito No. 2 or Lancero or dalia or londsdale that is smoking good.
> 
> Those are the vitolas I like.
> 
> Is that better?


In addition to these-should be varied enough

I think I would like a
Cohiba Lancero
Any Lancero for that matter
H. Upman Lonsdale
Partigas Lonsdale
SLR lonsdale
Partigas 898 unvarnished

Sorry-I can't help-would love to send you some smokes...


----------



## pnoon

Tw3nty said:


> Addiction, Please pm me your address.
> 
> This is my first time on this thread. I hope I follow the rules...LOL. Been reading all the commotion in here, very fun.
> 
> I think I would like a
> Cohiba Lancero
> Any Lancero for that matter
> H. Upman Lonsdale
> Partigas Lonsdale
> SLR lonsdale
> Partigas 898 unvarnished
> 
> I hope that works...Just wanted to provide some variety.





Tw3nty said:


> Ok, I will expand my wish.
> 
> Any Por Larranaga with a little age.
> 
> Any Laguito No. 1 or Laguito No. 2 or Lancero or dalia or londsdale that is smoking good.
> 
> Those are the vitolas I like.
> 
> Is that better?


bump for the current wish(es)


----------



## lenguamor

Tw3nty said:


> Ok, I will expand my wish.
> 
> Any* Por Larranaga with a little age*.
> 
> Any *Laguito No. 1* or Laguito No. 2 or Lancero or dalia or londsdale that is smoking good.
> 
> Those are the vitolas I like.
> 
> Is that better?


I can do these. PM me your addy.

And I pass my wish to Peter (pnoon) for his selfless and unflagging service in this thread. :tu


----------



## pnoon

lenguamor said:


> I can do these. PM me your addy.
> 
> And I pass my wish to Peter (pnoon) for his selfless and unflagging service in this thread. :tu


Thanks for the wish and the kind words, Joe.

My wish is for any of the following:

VR Clasicos
VR Familiar
H. Upmann Mag 46
H. Upmann No. 2
Partagas Presidente
Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
Partagas Serie du Conn. #2


----------



## romwarrior

pnoon said:


> Thanks for the wish and the kind words, Joe.
> 
> My wish is for any of the following:
> 
> H. Upmann Mag 46


I got you on this one. Please PM me your address. Be back in a moment with my wish...


----------



## romwarrior

OK, I'm still a habanos noob so I wish for any Quay D' Orsay that is smoking great right now. I've never had any QDO's at all. Thanks!


----------



## stogie4u4me

romwarrior said:


> OK, I'm still a habanos noob so I wish for any Quay D' Orsay that is smoking great right now. I've never had any QDO's at all. Thanks!


I've got this for you. PM me your addy. I'll get this out to you on Monday.


----------



## stogie4u4me

I wish for any:

Cuaba or a Trini Fundadores.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cre8v1

stogie4u4me said:


> I wish for any:
> 
> Cuaba or a *Trini Fundadores*.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I got you on this one, David.


----------



## Darrell

cre8v1 said:


> I got you on this one, David.


What's your wish?


----------



## pnoon

cre8v1 said:


> I got you on this one, David.





Darrell said:


> What's your wish?


C'mon, dammit. It's been six minutes.


----------



## Darrell

pnoon said:


> C'mon, dammit. It's been six minutes.


I suck.


----------



## cre8v1

pnoon said:


> C'mon, dammit. It's been six minutes.


:r Wow, lotta activity tonight!

My wish:

SLR lonsdale
Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
ERDM Elegantes
Quai D' Orsay Panatelas

I'll expand in 6 minutes if there's no response


----------



## CigarGal

cre8v1 said:


> :r Wow, lotta activity tonight!
> 
> My wish:
> 
> SLR lonsdale
> Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
> ERDM Elegantes
> Quai D' Orsay Panatelas
> 
> I'll expand in 6 minutes if there's no response


come on! It's been six minutes....almost 60!


----------



## cre8v1

Original wish:

SLR lonsdale
Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
ERDM Elegantes
Quai D' Orsay Panatelas

Adding:
Juan Lopez Selection no. 2
ERDM Grandes de Espana
Any Quai D' Orsay besides the corona
Rafael Gonzalez Corona Extra with some age


----------



## cre8v1

CigarGal said:


> come on! It's been six minutes....almost 60!


:r Tough crowd tonight.


----------



## stogie4u4me

cre8v1 said:


> I got you on this one, David.


Thanks Brad! You are right it seems you had a tough crowd!:r


----------



## parshooter

cre8v1 said:


> Original wish:
> 
> SLR lonsdale
> Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
> ERDM Elegantes
> Quai D' Orsay Panatelas
> 
> Adding:
> Juan Lopez Selection no. 2
> ERDM Grandes de Espana
> Any Quai D' Orsay besides the corona
> Rafael Gonzalez Corona Extra with some age


 Pm me your addy and I'll get a couple of these out tomorrow :ss


----------



## parshooter

My wishes is:

Bolivar RC
Trinidad Coloniales
Cuaba Exclusivos

TIA :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

parshooter said:


> My wishes is:
> 
> *Bolivar RC*
> Trinidad Coloniales
> Cuaba Exclusivos
> 
> TIA :tu


I can do this
PM me your addy


----------



## DBall

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I can do this
> PM me your addy


What's your wish Brian, it's been 13 minutes! :r:r:r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

DBall said:


> What's your wish Brian, it's been 13 minutes! :r:r:r


OK, let's see.......
I've never smoked anything "EL" or "LE"
I've never smoked a CC Trinidad.
I've never smoked a Boli Belicoso Fino.

I think I'll start with that.


----------



## KenS

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> OK, let's see.......
> I've never smoked anything "EL" or "LE"
> I've never smoked a CC Trinidad.
> I've never smoked a Boli Belicoso Fino.
> 
> I think I'll start with that.


I can do this for you. PM me your addy and I'll get a package out.

My wishes in a few minutes...


----------



## KenS

KenS said:


> My wishes in a few minutes...


Ok, a few minutes are up. My wishes:

- RASS with a little age on it
- Punch RS11
- Punch Ninfa (a stretch, but I've still never had one )
- Any Robusto you think is smoking good right now


----------



## The Professor

Received my wish and then some from Lenguamor today. Thanks a lot, Joe!!! :tu

2 x 01 RG Slenderellas
1 x 01 SCdlH El Principe 
1 x 06 RyJ Petit Julieta (new to me)
1 x 02 RA Belvederes
1 x 98 Sancho Bachelleres 
1 x 06 Monte #4

Above and beyond, bro. Thanks again! :ss


----------



## stogie4u4me

Brett:

Headed your way my man.

DC# 0703 8555 7490 1234 5268

:tu


romwarrior said:


> OK, I'm still a habanos noob so I wish for any Quay D' Orsay that is smoking great right now. I've never had any QDO's at all. Thanks!


----------



## burninator

KenS said:


> Ok, a few minutes are up. My wishes:
> 
> - RASS with a little age on it
> - Punch RS11
> - Punch Ninfa (a stretch, but I've still never had one )
> - Any Robusto you think is smoking good right now


Bump for the current wish.


----------



## Tw3nty

Addiction said:


> If all you want is a hint of age I can do that, PM me your address. And I can think up my own tagalongs.
> 
> My wishes:
> 
> Cohiba Esplendido (apologize in advance as it may be out of bounds)
> Cohiba Lancero
> Cohiba Magicos
> Cohiba Genios
> 
> Expansions
> Any selection of VRs
> Any selection of RyJs


I just sent out your cigars. The DC# is 0305 2710 0000 6178 7142.


----------



## pistol

KenS said:


> Ok, a few minutes are up. My wishes:
> 
> - RASS with a little age on it
> - Punch RS11
> _*- Punch Ninfa (a stretch, but I've still never had one )*_
> - Any Robusto you think is smoking good right now


I got you for the Ninfa and others on your list... pm me your address

My wishes...

I don't know, how about some RE's that I don't have (I have one Edmundo Dantes, that's it from this list though).

Edmundo Dantes
Vikingos
Specially Selected Gran Robustos
Maestros
Obus
Simones
Libertador


----------



## KenS

pistol said:


> I got you for the Ninfa and others on your list... pm me your address


Outstanding ... I've really been looking forward to one of those. Thanks :tu

You're up!


----------



## KenS

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> OK, let's see.......
> I've never smoked *anything "EL" or "LE"*
> I've never smoked a *CC Trinidad*.
> I've never smoked a Boli Belicoso Fino.
> 
> I think I'll start with that.


Brian,

Out the door today ... DC# 0103 8555 7494 5797 3077


----------



## bobarian

pistol said:


> I got you for the Ninfa and others on your list... pm me your address
> 
> My wishes...
> 
> I don't know, how about some RE's that I don't have (I have one Edmundo Dantes, that's it from this list though).
> 
> Edmundo Dantes
> Vikingos
> Specially Selected Gran Robustos
> Maestros
> Obus
> Simones
> Libertador


Bump for the current wish. I would love to help you out but these smokes are out of my league.


----------



## pistol

pistol said:


> I got you for the Ninfa and others on your list... pm me your address
> 
> My wishes...
> 
> I don't know, how about some RE's that I don't have (I have one Edmundo Dantes, that's it from this list though).
> 
> Edmundo Dantes
> Vikingos
> Specially Selected Gran Robustos
> Maestros
> Obus
> Simones
> Libertador


Ok, no love on the RE's, expanding to include SLR Lonsdale and Cohiba Sig 5


----------



## onlyonerm

pistol said:


> Ok, no love on the RE's, expanding to include SLR Lonsdale and Cohiba Sig 5


I got you on one of those RE's PM me with your Addy and I will get apackage out tomorrow.

My Wish in a minute.


----------



## onlyonerm

onlyonerm said:


> I got you on one of those RE's PM me with your Addy and I will get apackage out tomorrow.
> 
> My Wish in a minute.


Ok My Wish:

Quai D'Orsay Imperiales
Juan Lopez Obus
Roman Allones Belicosos
San Cristobal Mercaderes
San Cristobal Muralla


----------



## DavenportESQ

Got my wish today from Lenguamor:

Sig 1 (05)
El principe (01)
fonseco Cosaco (05)
Partagas Charlotte ( Don't know much about this cigar, but really excited about it)
LGC #3 (02)

I'm really stoked since all these are new to me!

Thanks again Joe you da man!


----------



## pnoon

romwarrior said:


> I got you on this one. Please PM me your address. Be back in a moment with my wish...


Brett hooked me up with a very nice selection of smokes.

'00 Punch RS12
'07 RASS
'07 HdM Epi 2
'07 BBF
'07 Mag 46 (my wish)

Very nice. Thanks, again. :tu

And thanks to you, Joe (lenguamor) for gifting me your wish.


----------



## burninator

onlyonerm said:


> Ok My Wish:
> 
> Quai D'Orsay Imperiales
> Juan Lopez Obus
> Roman Allones Belicosos
> San Cristobal Mercaderes
> San Cristobal Muralla


bump for the one-ermed man


----------



## icehog3

Joe, sorry it took so long for me to get this out of my humi and into the USPS....hope you enjoy!!

0306 3030 0002 4910 1233


----------



## bobarian

onlyonerm said:


> Ok My Wish:
> 
> Quai D'Orsay Imperiales
> Juan Lopez Obus
> Roman Allones Belicosos
> San Cristobal Mercaderes
> San Cristobal Muralla


Can you please expand this a bit.:tu


----------



## Addiction

Got my wish today in the form of"

99 RyJ Churchill (wish)
06 VR Famosa (not labeled but its the only one that it could be)
98 Punch RS 12 (one of my favs
07 SCDLH El Principe
08 RASC (another wish)

In fact al of these except the punch are on my must try list.


----------



## Tw3nty

Addiction said:


> Got my wish today in the form of"
> 
> 99 RyJ Churchill (wish)
> 06 VR Famosa (not labeled but its the only one that it could be)
> 98 Punch RS 12 (one of my favs
> 07 SCDLH El Principe
> 08 RASC (another wish)
> 
> In fact al of these except the punch are on my must try list.


Glad I could provide sticks you were looking for.

I also got my wish today.

La FLor de Cano selectos 99
Rafael Gomez Slenderalla 01
2 por lorranaga coronas 06
Por lorranaga panatela 06

All of these cigars are new to me. This an awesome wish. Thank you so much.


----------



## pnoon

Tw3nty said:


> Glad I could provide sticks you were looking for.
> 
> I also got my wish today.
> 
> La FLor de Cano selectos 99
> Rafael Gomez Slenderalla 01
> 2 por lorranaga *petite* coronas 06
> Por lorranaga panatela 06
> 
> All of these cigars are new to me. This an awesome wish. Thank you so much.


Minor correction, Robert. PL Coronas were discontinued in the mid-80s. I'm pretty sure what you got were PCs.
:2


----------



## lenguamor

pnoon said:


> Minor correction, Robert. PL Coronas were discontinued in the mid-80s. I'm pretty sure what you got were PCs.
> :2


Correct, that's what they are.

Don't forget trader feedback, guys.


----------



## hk3

onlyonerm said:


> Ok My Wish:
> 
> Quai D'Orsay Imperiales
> Juan Lopez Obus
> Roman Allones Belicosos
> San Cristobal Mercaderes
> San Cristobal Muralla


I've got you on this one. PM me your addy please.

My wish:

Cuaba Diadema
LGC Tainos
Partagas Culebras
Anything in a Lancero size that is smoking good.


----------



## Tw3nty

pnoon said:


> Minor correction, Robert. PL Coronas were discontinued in the mid-80s. I'm pretty sure what you got were PCs.
> :2


Just checked the MRN, and you are right. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

bump for hk3....


----------



## romwarrior

stogie4u4me said:


> I've got this for you. PM me your addy. I'll get this out to you on Monday.


Got mine today:

01 QDO Coronas Claro (my wish)
07 Monte #4
06 898V

I've had an 898 before but not sure if it was varnished or not. The others are new to me. Thanks so much!


----------



## hk3

hk3 said:


> I've got you on this one. PM me your addy please.
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Cuaba Diadema
> LGC Tainos
> Partagas Culebras
> Anything in a Lancero size that is smoking good.
> 
> Adding
> Anything from the Partagas D Series


----------



## landhoney

Got mine from Addiction last night. Is word out that I like Monte's or are you a mind reader? You must be, because I was also looking at QdO Coronas too :r The only interesting thing is that the handwritten bands don't match the cigars? The No.2 is labeled No.4 and vice-versa, but I could not care less, the smokes are too :dr to worry about bands. Anyway;
1 - Monte No.2 '05 (my wish, will be my first non '07 No.2)
2 - Monte No.4 '06 (love these, and interested to see how they are with a couple years)
1- Monte Especial No.2 '01 (wanted to try these big time!:dr and from '01! Awesome!)
1- QdO Corona (forgot the year, I'm at work) (can't wait to try this one, will be my first from this marca :dr)


----------



## cre8v1

I got my wish from parshooter yesterday:

'03 Juan Lopez Selection no. 2 (wish)
'05 Rafael Gonzalez Corona Extra (wish)
La Corona panatela
Partagas (?)

Thanks for the cigars!


----------



## CigarGal

hk3 said:


> hk3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got you on this one. PM me your addy please.
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Cuaba Diadema
> LGC Tainos
> Partagas Culebras
> Anything in a Lancero size that is smoking good.
> 
> Adding
> Anything from the Partagas D Series
> 
> 
> 
> bump for the next page.
Click to expand...


----------



## mikeyj23

CigarGal said:


> bump for the next page.


(You can choose to see 5, 10, 20, 30, 40 or 50 posts per page, so your "next page" isn't my "next page" - Just FYI :tu)


----------



## vstrommark

hk3 said:


> I've got you on this one. PM me your addy please.
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Cuaba Diadema
> LGC Tainos
> *Partagas Culebras*
> Anything in a Lancero size that is smoking good.


I've got this one. PM me.

My wish is

Cobiha Siglo I
Punch RS 11
Rafael Gonzales Panatella

I'll expand if needed. The RS 11 is one I've wanted to try now for a long time.


----------



## CigarGal

mikeyj23 said:


> (You can choose to see 5, 10, 20, 30, 40 or 50 posts per page, so your "next page" isn't my "next page" - Just FYI :tu)


Thanks-I knew that, but it helps some of the folks.


----------



## icehog3

Dave (DavenportESQ) made my '08 wishes and caviar dreams come true! 

'08 Montecristo #2
'08 Bolivar Belisoso Fino
'08 San Cristobol La Punta
'06 Cohiba Sig II
'00 Bolivar Corona Extra

Thanks Dave, can't wait to try the '08's, and the other goodies too! And see you in 2 weeks!


----------



## Bigwaved

vstrommark said:


> I've got this one. PM me.
> 
> My wish is
> 
> Cobiha Siglo I
> Punch RS 11
> Rafael Gonzales Panatella
> 
> I'll expand if needed. The RS 11 is one I've wanted to try now for a long time.


I got the RS 11, you knucklehead. Why did n't you just ask? I will post my wish afet I leave work. If rat bastard attempts to give me grief, all i have to say is"la, la, la, I can't here you" :r


----------



## Bigwaved

It is old too, Yahno :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

send my your addy... :r


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> I got the RS 11, you knucklehead. Why did n't you just ask? I will post my wish afet I leave work. If rat bastard attempts to give me grief, all i have to say is"la, la, la, I can't here you" :r


 Hellllllooooooooo......I am standing in for rat bastard............please post your wish!!!!!!!!

And..........have you seen my stapler??


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> Hellllllooooooooo......I am standing in for rat bastard............please post your wish!!!!!!!!
> 
> And..........have you seen my stapler??


lol...no soup for you. :r I got off work late and have a dinner party to b e at. I will post something late tonight.


----------



## CigarGal

Bigwaved said:


> lol...no soup for you. :r I got off work late and have a dinner party to b e at. I will post something late tonight.


SOMETHING!!!! I have SOMETHING!!!

Just kidding, Davey. I already gave you all my good stuff for your birthday:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

I had a few puffs of an '02 Sir Winston. I would like to see one all the way through. If not. I will expand.


----------



## Bigwaved

Sticking with the '02 idea, adding any Cohibas or Trinidads of that vintage


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

cmon guys, somebody cough up some 02 stuff for the junior rat bastage!


----------



## CigarGal

Bigwaved said:


> Sticking with the '02 idea, adding any Cohibas or Trinidads of that vintage


I think the three cigar option is a little rigid for most of us.


----------



## Bigwaved

CigarGal said:


> I think the three cigar option is a little rigid for most of us.


I will just pass my wish to Gabe.


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> I will just pass my wish to Gabe.


 Suck it up and post something else and add to your wish . Times a wasting and you ain't getting any younger.

Sheesh. :r


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> Suck it up and post something else and add to your wish . Times a wasting and you ain't getting any younger.
> 
> Sheesh. :r


I passed my wish off. Deal with it. :r


----------



## Bigwaved

I pm'd him. He should know next time he checks his mailbox.


----------



## CigarGal

Bigwaved said:


> I pm'd him. He should know next time he checks his mailbox.


I'm gonna bomb ya anyway!


----------



## icehog3

CigarGal said:


> I'm gonna bomb ya anyway!


That's the spirit, Marianne! :tu :r


----------



## Bigwaved

CigarGal said:


> I'm gonna bomb ya anyway!


Big words for someone coming to town in a week. :bx :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> That's the spirit, Marianne! :tu :r


No egging her on, mister! I was perfectly within the rules.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> No egging her on, mister! I was perfectly within the rules.


Oh, I'll egg, Mister. I will egg, and egg, and egg, until there is no more...egging. :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Oh, I'll egg, Mister. I will egg, and egg, and egg, until there is no more...egging. :r


so you are this guy, eh?


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> so you are this guy, eh?


I am the Walrus, koo koo ka choo....


----------



## burninator

Is there a current wish?


----------



## newcigarz

Bigwaved said:


> I passed my wish off. Deal with it. :r


Nope.


----------



## Bigwaved

burninator said:


> Is there a current wish?





Bigwaved said:


> I will just pass my wish to _*Gabe*_.


This is the latest.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> This is the latest.


Well, where the heck is gabedog, he's bringing the thread to a screeching halt! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Well, where the heck is gabedog, he's bringing the thread to a screeching halt! :r


I think he is sleeping off a bad dream.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> I think he is sleeping off a bad dream.


 Maybe you need to wish for him.


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Maybe you need to wish for him.


:tpd:
bigwaved - The anchor of the MAW/PIF.


----------



## bobarian

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> bigwaved - The anchor of the MAW/PIF.


:r:r

"We wanna wisher not a belly itcher!"


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Maybe you need to wish for him.





pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> bigwaved - The anchor of the MAW/PIF.





bobarian said:


> :r:r
> 
> "We wanna wisher not a belly itcher!"


It is good to be loved. :r He is hard at work is my guess. I will call him after work to make sure he knows he needs to make a wish.


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> bigwaved - The anchor of the MAW/PIF.


:tpd:........the wind underneath our wings.......not so much:r


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:........the wind underneath our wings.......not so much:r


All I wanted was a Pepsi...


----------



## DBall

Bigwaved said:


> All I wanted was a Pepsi...


Just one pepsi?


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> It is good to be loved. :r He is hard at work is my guess. I will call him after work to make sure he knows he needs to make a wish.


25 hours and counting.....Wake up, Gabe!! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

DBall said:


> Just one pepsi?


and she wouldn't give it to me...name that tune


----------



## DBall

Bigwaved said:


> and she wouldn't give it to me...name that tune


easy.... institutionalized, by the great Suicidal Tendencies. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

DBall said:


> easy.... institutionalized, by the great Suicidal Tendencies. :tu


You get a point! You get another if you can connect it to Gabe.


----------



## DBall

Bigwaved said:


> You get a point! You get another if you can connect it to Gabe.


either:

a) he's on drugs r:r)

or

b) they are both from So Cal


----------



## Bigwaved

DBall said:


> either:
> 
> a) he's on drugs r:r)
> 
> or
> 
> b) they are both from So Cal


well, he is in SoCal, but it has to do with something else.


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> well, he is in SoCal, but it has to do with something else.


_*I KNOW !!!!*_


----------



## DBall

Bigwaved said:


> well, he is in SoCal, but it has to do with something else.


Well... searching yielded nothing, I'm at a loss. Maybe he's in an institution and that's why he hasn't yet had access to a computer to make his wish............ :ss

:r:r:r


----------



## bobarian

The natives are getting restless!!! Maybe we should all just bomb Booker!


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> _*I KNOW !!!!*_


hehehe


----------



## ResIpsa

Bigwaved said:


> hehehe


I would have thought the institutionalization part would have had something to do with you.......


----------



## ResIpsa

Don't mean to gum the PIF thread up with banter, but it looks like the PIFing has come to a halt for some reason.....


----------



## ResIpsa

I say in honor of Booker's birthday we throw Dave a blanket party.......


----------



## gabebdog1

does it have to be cigars cuz I rather get a bag of double stuff oreos or maybe a chicago deep dish pizza :dr but if its stogies 
i reall want to try a punch nectar
cabinetta
davi 5000
1994
1492
h upman super coronas
boli RC


----------



## newcigarz

gabebdog1 said:


> does it have to be cigars cuz I rather get a bag of double stuff oreos or maybe a chicago deep dish pizza :dr but if its stogies
> i reall want to try a punch nectar
> cabinetta
> davi 5000
> 1994
> 1492
> h upman super coronas
> boli RC


Well at least it was worth the wait.


----------



## Darrell

gabebdog1 said:


> does it have to be cigars cuz I rather get a bag of double stuff oreos or maybe a chicago deep dish pizza :dr but if its stogies
> i reall want to try a punch nectar
> cabinetta
> davi 5000
> 1994
> 1492
> h upman super coronas
> boli RC


I can do the Boli RC, they're from 06. If that works PM me your address.


----------



## rack04

Darrell said:


> I can do the Boli RC, they're from 06. If that works PM me your address.


Your wish mean D?


----------



## Darrell

rack04 said:


> Your wish mean D?


I'd like to try an ERDM Choix Supreme or a Boli Corona Extra. :tu


----------



## hk3

Darrell said:


> I'd like to try an ERDM Choix Supreme or a Boli Corona Extra. :tu


I got this one!

I'm passing my wish off to KenS.


----------



## CigarGal

Darrell said:


> I'd like to try an ERDM Choix Supreme or a Boli Corona Extra. :tu


I got ya! Pm addy


----------



## CigarGal

dang...too slow. Too bad-mine are 98s


----------



## Darrell

CigarGal said:


> I got ya! Pm addy


It looks like Hal got me, thanks though Marianne!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

someone's up... its been at least 57 seconds!!!:tu


----------



## Darrell

CigarGal said:


> dang...too slow. Too bad-mine are 98s


:dr, Yes too bad indeed.


----------



## KenS

hk3 said:


> I got this one!
> 
> I'm passing my wish off to KenS.


:tu Nice gesture Hal, much appreciated. Looks like you got in just under the wire there 

My wish:

RASS with a little age
Parti 8-9-8
Any Bolivar that's smoking good right now


----------



## KenS

justinphilly said:


> someone's up... its been at least 57 seconds!!!:tu


Wow, the jungle is restless tonight


----------



## justinphilly-cl

KenS said:


> Wow, the jungle is restless tonight


just looking to grant a wish.. im in a giving kind of mood.


----------



## bobarian

KenS said:


> :tu Nice gesture Hal, much appreciated. Looks like you got in just under the wire there
> 
> My wish:
> 
> RASS with a little age
> *Parti 8-9-8*
> Any Bolivar that's smoking good right now


I can do this one. PM me your addy plx.

I would like to try:

RG Slenderella
Anything old and crusty.


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> I can do this one. PM me your addy plx.
> 
> I would like to try:
> 
> Anything old and crusty.


I trust you already fired up your underwear?


----------



## bobarian

bobarian said:


> I can do this one. PM me your addy plx.
> 
> I would like to try:
> 
> RG Slenderella
> Anything old and crusty.


Let me fix up this wish a bit.

I would like to try any of the machine mades like:
HUpmann Belvederes
HUpmann Aromaticos
Punch Palmas Reales
Any other MM you think I would enjoy trying.


----------



## Mikhail

Will Los Statos do? I got two in two deferent sizes a 96 brevis and a 99 or 00 Delirios.

I'm new to this part of the forum just to let every one know.


----------



## CigarGal

Mikhail said:


> Will Los Statos do? I got two in two deferent sizes a 96 brevis and a 99 or 00 Delirios.
> 
> I'm new to this part of the forum just to let every one know.


If you match the wish-if you think this is an MM he would enjoy, then you make a wish. Be sure to read the first post in the thread and follow the rules. You don't have to wait for Bob to confirm if you have what he wants.


----------



## hk3

Coming at ya fellas-

Onlyonerm - DC# 0308 0070 0001 0177 0312

Darrell - DC# 0308 0070 0001 0177 0329


----------



## The Professor

Mikhail said:


> Will Los Statos do? I got two in two deferent sizes a 96 brevis and a 99 or 00 Delirios.
> 
> I'm new to this part of the forum just to let every one know.


Actually, the 96 LSD Brevas are *not* machine mades; so I don't think they fit the bill there. The Delerios might; but this may be a situation where a ruling from the wisher is in order given what I think is a pretty big difference between Los Statos vs Punch/H. Upmann/etc. Then again, bobarian *did* say "any mm"; so perhaps it's :mn. :r


----------



## hamncheese

Hmmm, I'm pretty sure that the LSD Brevas, like all other LSDs, were machine-made from the early 80s until the brand was discontinued.


----------



## CigarGal

Calling MRN!! We need a ruling!:ss


----------



## landhoney

http://www.cigars-review.org/Statos-de-Luxe-Brevas.htm

Does this help?
I don't think this site is always the most up to date, seems they list some as MM when now they are HM, but in this case its not an issue of being 'up to date'.


----------



## mikeyj23

CigarGal said:


> Calling MRN!! We need a ruling!:ss


I called Wayne, his butler, who told me that _all_ LSDs (including Brevas and Delirios) changed to machine-mades circa 1980 (as pnutbutrsangwich said).


----------



## The Professor

I'm sorry, but if you have a box and actually look at it, the 1996s were totally hand made. Every box I have seen personally (and seen advertized by vendors) has indicated Totalmente a mano. MRN and cubancigarswebsite won't help y'all on this one -- some things aren't "official" but are nonetheless true. Respectfully ... y'all are incorrect.


----------



## landhoney

The Professor said:


> I'm sorry, but if you have a box and actually look at it, the 1996s were totally hand made. Every box I have seen personally (and seen advertized by vendors) has indicated Totalmente a mano. MRN and cubancigarswebsite won't help y'all on this one -- some things aren't "official" but are nonetheless true. Respectfully ... y'all are incorrect.


My site says handmade.
And yes, I own the website


----------



## The Professor

landhoney said:


> My site says handmade.
> And yes, I own the website


to be fair, some *were* machine made (allegedly); but the 1996s that everyone has are definitely handmade.


----------



## bobarian

Mikhail said:


> Will Los Statos do? I got two in two deferent sizes a 96 brevis and a 99 or 00 Delirios.
> 
> I'm new to this part of the forum just to let every one know.


That seems to fit the bill.:tu You are up sir.


----------



## Mikhail

Sorry for the confusion on the Brevas it looked and like a MM to me and I must have been caught up in the allegations 

As for my wish.

Any thing.
El Rey del Mundo
Bolivar 
Punch

That is in the PC or Corona vitola


----------



## vstrommark

Mikhail said:


> Sorry for the confusion on the Brevas it looked and like a MM to me and I must have been caught up in the allegations
> 
> As for my wish.
> 
> Any thing.
> *El Rey del Mundo*
> Bolivar
> *Punch*
> 
> That is in the PC or Corona vitola


I've got this. PM me your address.

I will wish for

Any Party Serie Connoiseur or 898

I'll expand tomorrow if needed


----------



## pnoon

vstrommark said:


> I've got this. PM me your address.
> 
> I will wish for
> 
> Any Party Serie Connoiseur or 898
> 
> I'll expand tomorrow if needed


You liked that #3, did ya?


----------



## vstrommark

pnoon said:


> You liked that #3, did ya?


:dr:dr:dr:dr maybe, maybe not


----------



## lenguamor

Got my wish from landhoney; sorry I've been busy and hadn't gotten to the mailbox since last week.


2 02 RG Lonsdales
1 07 Cohiba Sig I
1 02 LGC #1
I am definitely looking forward to trying these. Thanks!


----------



## onlyonerm

vstrommark said:


> I've got this. PM me your address.
> 
> I will wish for
> 
> Any *Party Serie Connoiseur* or 898
> 
> I'll expand tomorrow if needed


I will get this wish and see what else nice we can find to tag along.

Please PM me your Addy

My Wish:

Any Quai D' Orsay
Rafael Gonzales Lonsdale

Will expand later if necessary


----------



## cre8v1

onlyonerm said:


> I will get this wish and see what else nice we can find to tag along.
> 
> Please PM me your Addy
> 
> My Wish:
> 
> Any Quai D' Orsay
> *Rafael Gonzales Lonsdale*
> 
> Will expand later if necessary


I got this one for you, Roger. I'll find some tag-alongs as well. Now give me 6 minutes to figure out what I want. BRB!


----------



## cre8v1

My Wish:

SLR lonsdale
Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
ERDM Elegantes
ERDM Grandes de Espana
Quai D' Orsay Panatelas
Quai D' Orsay Imperiales

Will add more if necessary.


----------



## DBall

cre8v1 said:


> Now give me 6 minutes to figure out what I want. BRB!


Impressive... it was _exactly_ 6 minutes... :r:r


----------



## hk3

Got my wish today from Vstrommark! Thanks a bunch!

-Partagas culebra


----------



## hk3

Thursday morning Bump for the current wish.



cre8v1 said:


> My Wish:
> 
> SLR lonsdale
> Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
> ERDM Elegantes
> ERDM Grandes de Espana
> Quai D' Orsay Panatelas
> Quai D' Orsay Imperiales
> 
> Will add more if necessary.


----------



## cre8v1

My Wish:

SLR lonsdale
Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
ERDM Elegantes
ERDM Grandes de Espana
Quai D' Orsay Panatelas
Quai D' Orsay Imperiales

Adding:

Punch Ninfa
ERDM Choix Supreme with some age
RASS with some age
Punch Corona with some age


----------



## romwarrior

cre8v1 said:


> My Wish:
> 
> Punch Corona with some age


I got this one, Brad...

Back in a minute...


----------



## romwarrior

My wish:

Any regional edition that is smoking well right now.


----------



## onlyonerm

hk3 said:


> Coming at ya fellas-
> 
> Onlyonerm - DC# 0308 0070 0001 0177 0312


Received my package today from HK3.

2007 SCDH La Muralla
2006 HDM Petit Robusto
2007 JLP Petit Cazadore
2007 Trinidad Reyes
2007 Rafael Gonzales Coronas Extra

Thnaks


----------



## bobarian

*8.* Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture. My:2


----------



## romwarrior

bobarian said:


> *8.* Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture. My:2


I guess that means the RE's are ultra rare and expensive. Didn't realize. Sorry. Still learning!

How about any Vegas Robaina??


----------



## pnoon

romwarrior said:


> I guess that means the RE's are ultra rare and expensive. Didn't realize. Sorry. Still learning!
> 
> How about any Vegas Robaina??


REs are expensive but not ultra rare. 
Let's say your wish is:

Any Vegas Robaina
Any Regional Release


----------



## lenguamor

Got my wish from Tom today, and he went...well, HOG-wild!


2 - 98 ERdM PC's (my wish)
1 - 99 Boli CE
1 - 01 Sancho Corona (salty goodness...)
1 - Boli CG
1 - 98 Partagas 898NV (smoiking this on consecutive days along with an 898V for comparison...life doesn't suck!)
Thanks for the way-above-and-beyond gift, Tom. Much appreciated!

Joe


----------



## icehog3

lenguamor said:


> Got my wish from Tom today, and he went...well, HOG-wild!
> 
> 
> 2 - 98 ERdM PC's (my wish)
> 1 - 99 Boli CE
> 1 - 01 Sancho Corona (salty goodness...)
> 1 - Boli CG
> 1 - 98 Partagas 898NV (smoiking this on consecutive days along with an 898V for comparison...life doesn't suck!)
> Thanks for the way-above-and-beyond gift, Tom. Much appreciated!
> 
> Joe


You are more than welcome, Joe, glad to finally get some sticks in your humi....Enjoy!! 

P.S.....The Boli CG is a '98.


----------



## romwarrior

pnoon said:


> REs are expensive but not ultra rare.
> Let's say your wish is:
> 
> Any Vegas Robaina
> Any Regional Release


Alright, I've held up this thread long enough with my silly requests, so my new wish is for....*ANYTHING you think I'd like*. Seriously. I'm still somewhat of a noob so it will probably be new to me!


----------



## pnoon

romwarrior said:


> Alright, I've held up this thread long enough with my silly requests, so my new wish is for....*ANYTHING you think I'd like*. Seriously. I'm still somewhat of a noob so it will probably be new to me!


It's only been 7 hours. Hang in there. If nobody steps up by tomorrow morning, then you can expand your wish to "anything".


----------



## CigarGal

romwarrior said:


> Alright, I've held up this thread long enough with my silly requests, so my new wish is for....*ANYTHING you think I'd like*. Seriously. I'm still somewhat of a noob so it will probably be new to me!


I've got something you would like-pm your addy so I can get it out tomorrow


----------



## CigarGal

I'm giving my wish to Joan. I sent her an e-mail.


----------



## Darrell

I got my wish from Hal today. Man, you hooked me up. I've been wanting to try the Choix for a while and the Sig III. Thanks man.

Here is what he sent:

06 ERDM Choix Supreme
06 Cohiba Siglo III
01 Gispert Habaneras #2
07 RyJ Coronitas En Cedro
07 JLP Petite Cazadores

Thanks again Hal! :tu:tu


----------



## parshooter

Got my wish from The Great And Powerful Oz:
06 & 07 Boli RC (wish cigar)
98 RyJ Corona
99 JL #2 (another favorite)
98 Partagas Londres Extra (never had one)

Thanks to the "Man behind the curtain". :tu:tu:tu


----------



## massphatness

cre8v1 said:


> My Wish:
> 
> SLR lonsdale
> Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
> ERDM Elegantes
> ERDM Grandes de Espana
> Quai D' Orsay Panatelas
> Quai D' Orsay Imperiales
> Punch Ninfa
> ERDM Choix Supreme with some age
> RASS with some age
> Punch Corona with some age


Has this wish been granted?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

massphatness said:


> Has this wish been granted?


Yes. Its CigarGal's wish that she's passing to Joan. Post #1816

Calling Joan.......


----------



## CigarGal

If she doesn't make a wish by this afternoon, I'll make it for her


----------



## romwarrior

cre8v1 said:


> My Wish:
> 
> SLR lonsdale
> Partagas Serie du Conn. #1
> ERDM Elegantes
> ERDM Grandes de Espana
> Quai D' Orsay Panatelas
> Quai D' Orsay Imperiales
> 
> Adding:
> 
> Punch Ninfa
> ERDM Choix Supreme with some age
> RASS with some age
> Punch Corona with some age


On its way, Brad:

0103 8555 7493 8333 6427


----------



## ResIpsa

BigWaved has been replaced as the official anchor of this thread:chk


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> BigWaved has been replaced as the official anchor of this thread:chk


that was short lived...just like your hairline


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> that was short lived...just like your hairline


Hey! Watch it, buddy.

(I got your 6, Vic. :tu)


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Hey! Watch it, buddy.
> 
> (I got your 6, Vic. :tu)


Thanks Peter!



Bigwaved said:


> that was short lived...just like your hairline


and as for you......

What, you got those "special" mirrors in your house that add inches to your "hairline" (or something.....a little more "personal" shall we say?.......:ss).......:r


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Hey! Watch it, buddy.
> 
> (I got your 6, Vic. :tu)


lol...if you two sit too close together it is like you are mooning us with your grapes


----------



## Bigwaved

ResIpsa said:


> Thanks Peter!
> 
> and as for you......
> 
> What, you got those "special" mirrors in your house that add inches to your "hairline" (or something.......:ss).......:r


Eddie Munster has nothing on me! :r


----------



## Joan

CigarGal said:


> If she doesn't make a wish by this afternoon, I'll make it for her


YOU GO!

The only thing I wish for is... to NUB CigarGal AGAIN and AGAIN!

:r:r:r

Oh oh oh, how I crack myself up!

Really, seriously now, I am H) unworthy and III) completely without ideas, and 51) quite uninformed in this area, but I DO like cheeeese.


----------



## Mikhail

Got my wish from Vstrommark today. :tu

X2 '07 Punch Punch (never had)
X2 '98 EDRM Lonsdale (never had, age taste good :dr )
and a tag along a '07 Trinidad Robusto Extra that has owned me for the 10 count. (never have seen one let alone have one)

I'm humbled that mark made my wish as I raise my drink in toast. To Vstrommark!


----------



## Bigwaved

Joan said:


> YOU GO!
> 
> The only thing I wish for is... to NUB CigarGal AGAIN and AGAIN!
> 
> :r:r:r
> 
> Oh oh oh, how I crack myself up!
> 
> Really, seriously now, I am H) unworthy and III) completely without ideas, and 51) quite uninformed in this area, but I DO like cheeeese.


So, you want a cigar that has been fondled by someone who has recently eaten Cheetos?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Joan said:


> YOU GO!
> 
> The only thing I wish for is... to NUB CigarGal AGAIN and AGAIN!
> 
> :r:r:r
> 
> Oh oh oh, how I crack myself up!
> 
> Really, seriously now, I am H) unworthy and III) completely without ideas, and 51) quite uninformed in this area, but I DO like cheeeese.


I'll put something together for you and have it in the mail on Monday! PM me your addy!

For me..... anything H. Upmann....aged or fresh...whatever is smoking good right now from H. Upmann!! :tu


----------



## CigarGal

Brett...it's on the way this morning. 0306 1070 0005 0983 2819


----------



## The_Bombero

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll put something together for you and have it in the mail on Monday! PM me your addy!
> 
> For me..... anything H. Upmann....aged or fresh...whatever is smoking good right now from H. Upmann!! :tu


If no one minds, I can take care of this. PM me your addy.

My wish:
Cuaba Salomones
LGC Med d'Or No. 1 or 4
Any Cohiba Siglo or Maduro
Trini Fundadores


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The_Bombero said:


> If no one minds, I'll take care of this one. PM me your addy.


Thanks....PM sent! You're up.... :tu


----------



## bobarian

Received my wish from mikhail today!. Got my wish for a MM, LSD Delerios. And some tasty extras, LSD Brevas(96), HUpmann Corona Junior(07) and a JLP Conserva(?). And some sweets to cleanse my palette in between smokes.
Thanks Brian, for the tasty MAW!:tu


----------



## landhoney

The_Bombero said:


> If no one minds, I can take care of this. PM me your addy.
> My wish:
> LGC Med d'Or No. 1
> Any Cohiba Siglo or Maduro


PM me your address, I've got these 3. 
My wish:

-Any Trini
-Any Hoyo
-Any VR


----------



## Darrell

landhoney said:


> PM me your address, I've got these 3.
> My wish:
> 
> -Any Trini
> -Any Hoyo
> -Any VR


I can do this, PM me your address.

I'm passing my wish onto Macms for his birthday.


----------



## macms

Thank you Darrell! Very nice B-day present. 

Any of these with a little age...

Cohiba Siglo V
H. Upmann Monarcas
San Christobal De La Hanana La Punta
H. Upmann Sir Winston
Punch Double Coronas
Diplomaticos No. 1
Saint Louis Rey Serie A
Punch Super Selection No. 1
La Gloria Cubana Tainos

Or anything smoking well at the moment. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

macms said:


> Thank you Darrell! Very nice B-day present.
> 
> Any of these with a little age...
> 
> Cohiba Siglo V
> H. Upmann Monarcas
> San Christobal De La Hanana La Punta
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Punch Double Coronas
> Diplomaticos No. 1
> Saint Louis Rey Serie A
> Punch Super Selection No. 1
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos
> 
> Or anything smoking well at the moment. :tu


Oh Well What do we have here. A birthday boy with a wish. I've been waiting for something like this. Fred I got u on this. Maybe You should start digging a bunker.

For me I'm looking for a Monte Edmundo or Petit Edmundo Tubo, or a R&J Short Churchill tubo. (tubos only not the reg versions. ) I will expand if needed.


----------



## macms

newcigarz said:


> Maybe You should start digging a bunker.


Sum biatch... I hate these dam kids. :hn

*Thank you Tony!* _(I think)_ :r :r :ss


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> For me I'm looking for a Monte Edmundo or Petit Edmundo Tubo, or a R&J Short Churchill tubo. (tubos only not the reg versions. ) I will expand if needed.


Adding any Boli Tubo


----------



## ResIpsa

newcigarz said:


> Adding any Boli Tubo


 Tony, don't know what it is with you and the tubes, but you know that those tubes aren't substitutes for............well......YOU know:r


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> Tony, don't know what it is with you and the tubes, but you know that those tubes aren't substitutes for............well......YOU know:r


You sober yet, Vic.


----------



## newcigarz

ResIpsa said:


> Tony, don't know what it is with you and the tubes, but you know that those tubes aren't substitutes for............well......YOU know:r


Vic I oughta!!! :sl


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> Vic I oughta!!! :sl


I'll smack him for ya next week, Tony.


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> For me I'm looking for a Monte Edmundo or Petit Edmundo Tubo, or a R&J Short Churchill tubo. (tubos only not the reg versions. ) I will expand if needed.





newcigarz said:


> Adding any Boli Tubo


Adding anything that Vic would smoke at the Shack next week. :r


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> Adding anything that Vic would smoke at the Shack next week. :r


You want a Gurkha?!?!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## newcigarz

pnoon said:


> You want a Gurkha?!?!?!!?!?!?!?


_Who's _Gurkha? :r:r


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> _Who's _Gurkha? :r:r


It may be tough but I might be able to get Tom to part with his.


----------



## newcigarz

pnoon said:


> It may be tough but I might be able to get Tom to part with his.


I meant who's Ghurka would Vic be smoking?


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> I meant who's Ghurka would Vic be smoking?


I don't think I wanna go there.


----------



## newcigarz

Back to the original wish. My infatuation for Tubos stands. 

Any tubos. Good, Bad or otherwise. :tu


----------



## Addiction

Sorry to thread corrupt but anyone have a wish that will be at Shak? I'm in a wish granting mood?


----------



## The Professor

Addiction said:


> Sorry to thread corrupt but anyone have a wish that will be at Shak? I'm in a wish granting mood?


Nice gesture; but take it to the Shack thread, please. It'll get WAY too confusing doing something off-topic like that here.


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> Nice gesture; but take it to the Shack thread, please. *It'll get WAY too confusing doing something off-topic like that here.*


Bingo. :2


----------



## ResIpsa

The Professor said:


> Nice gesture; but take it to the Shack thread, please. It'll get WAY too confusing doing something off-topic like that here.





icehog3 said:


> Bingo. :2


:tpd: bingo x's 2


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> Back to the original wish. My infatuation for Tubos stands.
> 
> Any tubos. Good, Bad or otherwise. :tu


Bump for Tony.


----------



## ultramag

newcigarz said:


> For me I'm looking for a Monte Edmundo or Petit Edmundo Tubo, or a R&J Short Churchill tubo. (tubos only not the reg versions. ) I will expand if needed.





newcigarz said:


> Adding any Boli Tubo





icehog3 said:


> Bump for Tony.


I can do the Boli tubo #2 from Jul '07 newcigarz. Send me an addy and I'll get them headed your way. :tu

Edit: Forgot to add my wishes.

Cohiba Siglo II
SLR lonsdale
Monte #2
PSD4
RASS with a little age
RASCC with a little age

Anything that's smoking well really, tons of CC's I've yet try.


----------



## newcigarz

ultramag said:


> I can do the Boli tubo #2 from Jul '07 newcigarz. Send me an addy and I'll get them headed your way. :tu


Excellent Thanks! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

macms said:


> Sum biatch... I hate these dam kids. :hn
> 
> *Thank you Tony!* _(I think)_ :r :r :ss


Fred DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7234

**as per our discussion I wil hold these in my Humi until you get back from the Shack**


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Joan said:


> YOU GO!
> 
> The only thing I wish for is... to NUB CigarGal AGAIN and AGAIN!
> 
> :r:r:r
> 
> Oh oh oh, how I crack myself up!
> 
> Really, seriously now, I am H) unworthy and III) completely without ideas, and 51) quite uninformed in this area, but I DO like cheeeese.


On its way Joan!! :tu

DC# 0307 3330 0000 1363 3683


----------



## kgoings

ultramag said:


> I can do the Boli tubo #2 from Jul '07 newcigarz. Send me an addy and I'll get them headed your way. :tu
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add my wishes.
> 
> Cohiba Siglo II
> SLR lonsdale
> Monte #2
> PSD4
> RASS with a little age
> RASCC with a little age
> 
> Anything that's smoking well really, tons of CC's I've yet try.


I got this one,

My wish

RYJ Short Churchill smoking well
Partigas 898v smoking well


----------



## ultramag

kgoings said:


> I got this one,
> 
> My wish
> 
> RYJ Short Churchill smoking well
> Partigas 898v smoking well


Thanks!!! Addy sent via pm.

Tony's is packaged up and will leave tomorrow morning. I'll post a DC# as soon as I can.


----------



## kgoings

ultramag said:


> Thanks!!! Addy sent via pm.
> 
> Tony's is packaged up and will leave tomorrow morning. I'll post a DC# as soon as I can


Cool,

again, my wish

RYJ Short Churchill smoking well
Partagas 898v smoking well


----------



## romwarrior

CigarGal said:


> I've got something you would like-pm your addy so I can get it out tomorrow


Got my wish yesterday:

08 VR Unicos (my wish)
07 Partagas Mille Fleur
06 Trinidad Reyes
07 RASCC
SCDH (labeled as SoCal 07)

Thanks very much!!:tu:tu


----------



## hk3

kgoings said:


> Cool,
> 
> again, my wish
> 
> RYJ Short Churchill smoking well
> Partagas 898v smoking well


Bump for the current wish.


----------



## CigarGal

might want to expand tonight.


----------



## kgoings

CigarGal said:


> might want to expand tonight.


Okay, well crap! I have been dying to try one of those before my next purchase! lol

RYJ Short Churchill
Partagas 898v

Add

RYJ Exhibicion No. 4
Cohiba Robusto


----------



## cre8v1

Got my wish today from romwarrior:
'98 Punch Corona (x2) - wish
'07 RASS
'07 BBF
'00 Punch RS#12

Thanks, Brett!


----------



## ultramag

ultramag said:


> Tony's is packaged up and will leave tomorrow morning. I'll post a DC# as soon as I can.


Sent yesterday Tony. :tu

DC# 0307 0020 0000 6972 1674


----------



## DBall

kgoings said:


> RYJ Short Churchill
> Partagas 898v
> RYJ Exhibicion No. 4
> Cohiba Robusto


Bump.


----------



## kgoings

kgoings said:


> RYJ Short Churchill
> Partagas 898v
> RYJ Exhibicion No. 4
> Cohiba Robusto


How long should I wait till I add some more?


----------



## CigarGal

7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).


Every 24 hrs.


----------



## kgoings

CigarGal said:


> 7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).
> 
> Every 24 hrs.


Thanks, I knew about the initial 24 hours...but I didnt want to hold up the thread.


----------



## kgoings

Okay to get things moving

_RYJ Short Churchill
RYJ Exhibicion No. 4_
_RYJ Churchill_
_RYJ Belicosos_
_Cohiba Robusto_
_Cohiba Esplendidos smoking well_
_Cohiba Maduro _
_RASS with a little age_


----------



## kgoings

had someone via PM want to take this. I told him okay, borndead1 should be posting his wish soon.


----------



## CigarGal

kgoings said:


> had someone via PM want to take this. I told him okay, borndead1 should be posting his wish soon.


you should be more patient, grasshopper.


----------



## hk3

kgoings said:


> had someone via PM want to take this. I told him okay, borndead1 should be posting his wish soon.


If I'm not mistaken, he has already left for work. I think he will be back on tomorrow in the AM.


----------



## ResIpsa

kgoings said:


> had *someone* via PM want to take this. I told him okay, borndead1 should be posting his wish soon.


Guys, these things should not be handled by pm in my opinion.

Somebody wants to grant a wish they need to post their intention in the thread for everybody to see so that we all know what's going on.

Did borndead grant the wish, or did someone else grant the wish and pass their wish to borndead? Does borndead know he has a wish coming to him?


----------



## CigarGal

You are correct, Vic. I think kgoings is giving his wish to borndead since no one was responding to his wishes. If Borndead is granting a wish he needs to post here, not in a pm.


----------



## hk3

If we are guessing here... I'm guessing borndead1 PMed Kgoings asking if something was alright with him (for his wish). Meaning something could be borderline of what he wished for, so he PM'ed to see if something would satisfy his wants that may have been close. (but no cigar )

Please specify what's going on here Kgoings.


----------



## pnoon

hk3 said:


> If we are guessing here... I'm guessing borndead1 PMed Kgoings asking if something was alright with him (for his wish). Meaning something could be borderline of what he wished for, so he PM'ed to see if something would satisfy his wants that may have been close. (but no cigar )
> 
> Please specify what's going on here Kgoings.


Exactly why Vic is correct. The MAW/PIF via PM is :BS.

kgoings wish is still up. Plain and simple.



kgoings said:


> Okay to get things moving
> 
> _RYJ Short Churchill
> RYJ Exhibicion No. 4_
> _RYJ Churchill_
> _RYJ Belicosos_
> _Cohiba Robusto_
> _Cohiba Esplendidos smoking well_
> _Cohiba Maduro _
> _RASS with a little age_


----------



## kgoings

That is fine that my wish is still up, borndead pm'd me cause it was his first transaction in this thread and wanted to make sure I was okay with that, I guess he went to work before I responded to him. I didnt know he was going to work I figured he would be back on within the hour to make his wish.

HK3 if you know his number at work and want to find out what his wish is that is fine if you post it. Otherwise my wish is still up. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Mr.Maduro

BUMP!



The Professor said:


> Welcome to the Cuban MAW/PIF III!!!!!
> 
> Since the old thread was getting huge, I decided to renew this thread with the mods' blessing. I added a few small rules hopefully to improve this.
> 
> Most of you know how this works but for those who don't here you go. Its very simple:
> 
> 1. It's all Cuban. That means only wish for and only send Cuban cigars. No NCs should be involved in this MAW/PIF--there are other threads for that.
> 
> 2. Know that you've got bona fide provenance for all cigars. If you don't *know* you've got legit sticks, then you shouldn't be participating in this. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 3. Watch before you play. This is a suggestion more than a rule. It's important for you to get a feel for this exchange before you jump in. If you're just starting in the world of Habanos, hold out for a few months--the thread will still be here. If you're new to CS, just watch and learn for a little bit to get a sense for the norms/customs at play.
> 
> 4. It's a chain of wishes which happen one at a time based upon granting a wish first. You get in by granting the "current wish", of which there is only one (member) here at a time that has a wish to be granted up (may be for any one of a list of cigars). If you are able to grant that wish, then you are the next one entitled to make your wish.
> 
> 5. You'll notice that most people post a list of cigars that they're wishing for. When you grant that person's wish, you're agreeing to send one or more of the cigars listed. You may also note, from reading the various MAW/PIF threads, that pretty much everyone sends some tag-alongs (Cuban) to go with the granted cigar(s). While this isn't necessarily a "rule", it does tend to be the way of the jungle. And hey, since you already have to fill up that small usps priority box, you might as well use cigars rather than those annoying little packing peanuts that just wind up all over the floor anyway.
> 
> 6. When granting a wish, try to have a wish in mind to post at the same time, and when someone has said that they can grant your wish it will automatically be confirmed (i.e., don't ask "is that OK" and wait for a response if you're able to send what was wished). So keep your wishes detailed so that you get what you want. This will save time so no one is chiming in for people to post wishes or bumping the thread all the time. When that happens, it can be difficult to keep track of whose wish it is.
> 
> 7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).
> 
> 8. Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture.
> 
> 9. If you have a question or a problem, PM a mod who's active in the thread.
> 
> 10. Have fun, dag nabbit!  :tu


----------



## CigarGal

Peter's at the Shack and he is still taking care of us....I was going to recommend a look see at the rules, Patrick, but didn't want to sound like an old school teacher :lol


----------



## pnoon

CigarGal said:


> Peter's at the Shack and he is still taking care of us....I was going to recommend a look see at the rules, Patrick, but didn't want to sound like an old school teacher :lol


Almost, Marianne. Leaving for the airport in about 90 minutes.


----------



## CigarGal

pnoon said:


> Almost, Marianne. Leaving for the airport in about 90 minutes.


Whoo-hooo...smoke one for me!

Okay, back to the wishing...


----------



## Mr.Maduro

CigarGal said:


> Peter's at the Shack and he is still taking care of us....I was going to recommend a look see at the rules, Patrick, but didn't want to sound like an old school teacher :lol


Just trying to help!! :tu


----------



## pnoon

Mr.Maduro said:


> Just trying to help!! :tu


No problem. I think we're back on track with the current wish.



kgoings said:


> Okay to get things moving
> 
> _RYJ Short Churchill
> RYJ Exhibicion No. 4_
> _RYJ Churchill_
> _RYJ Belicosos_
> _Cohiba Robusto_
> _Cohiba Esplendidos smoking well_
> _Cohiba Maduro _
> _RASS with a little age_


In order to grant a wish, the granter must post in the thread.


----------



## hk3

Sorry, just trying to help.


----------



## hk3

kgoings said:


> Okay to get things moving
> 
> _RYJ Short Churchill_
> _RYJ Exhibicion No. 4_
> _RYJ Churchill_
> _RYJ Belicosos_
> _Cohiba Robusto_
> _Cohiba Esplendidos smoking well_
> _Cohiba Maduro _
> _RASS with a little age_


I will take care of this for you. Please PM me your address.

I am passing my wish off to Patrick. Paging *Mr Maduro*!


----------



## KenS

Got my wish from bobarian today:

'01 Partagas 8-9-8 (my wish)
'02 Fonseca Cosaco
'07 La Flor de Cano Petit Corona
'99 Vegueros Seoane
'07 San Cristobal de La Habana El Principe

Lots of new ones in here for me. Thanks!! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

hk3 said:


> I will take care of this for you. Please PM me your address.
> 
> I am passing my wish off to Patrick. Paging *Mr Maduro*!


Thank you Hal.... I didn't have a wish ready, so for me anything H. Upmann - (aged or fresh) smoking well. I'll expand in the afternoon if needed. :tu


----------



## massphatness

Mr.Maduro said:


> Thank you Hal.... I didn't have a wish ready, so for me anything H. Upmann - (aged or fresh) smoking well. I'll expand in the afternoon if needed. :tu


I'd like to take care of this one.

As for me, I dig the Partagas Mille Fleurs or most anything by RyJ


----------



## Mr.Maduro

massphatness said:


> I'd like to take care of this one.
> 
> As for me, I dig the Partagas Mille Fleurs or most anything by RyJ


Thanks Vin! :tu


----------



## bobarian

massphatness said:


> I'd like to take care of this one.
> 
> As for me, I dig the Partagas Mille Fleurs or most anything by *RyJ*


I can do this one. PM me your addy again pls Vin.

For my wish,

HUpmann Belvedere
HUpmann Aristocrat
VR Unicos
Cohiba Sig II(non Tubo)
RyJ Short Churchill Tubo
Mag 46 Tubo or any other 08 new release:tu


----------



## CigarGal

bobarian said:


> I can do this one. PM me your addy again pls Vin.
> 
> For my wish,
> 
> HUpmann Belvedere
> HUpmann Aristocrat
> VR Unicos
> Cohiba Sig II(non Tubo)
> RyJ Short Churchill Tubo
> Mag 46 Tubo or any other 08 new release:tu


I got the unicos for ya...my wish is 
HUpmann Belvedere
HUpmann Aristocrat
or any HUppmann with some age


----------



## KenS

CigarGal said:


> I got the unicos for ya...my wish is
> HUpmann Belvedere
> HUpmann Aristocrat
> or any HUppmann with some age


I have this for you. PM my your addy please. As a gesture to honor your dad's service to our country, I humbly pass my wish back to you.

You are up again CigarGal


----------



## borndead1

ResIpsa said:


> Guys, these things should not be handled by pm in my opinion.
> 
> Somebody wants to grant a wish they need to post their intention in the thread for everybody to see so that we all know what's going on.
> 
> Did borndead grant the wish, or did someone else grant the wish and pass their wish to borndead? Does borndead know he has a wish coming to him?


*MANY APOLOGIES* to all participants. I did indeed PM kgoings. He asked for RASS with age and RyJ Ex #4...I have both but they are both from 06. I did not want to grant a wish with 06's if he was hoping for a 3, 4, or 10 yr old RASS, so I PM'ed him first to ask him if 06's were acceptable.

Since I did not hear back from him before I went to bed (I work graveyard shift) I should have sent him a second PM backing out of the offer since I could not be online for the rest of the evening. My bad. :sl

Hal, thanks for granting kgoings' wish. I owe ya one.


----------



## CigarGal

KenS said:


> I have this for you. PM my your addy please. As a gesture to honor your dad's service to our country, I humbly pass my wish back to you.
> 
> You are up again CigarGal


Wow, thanks! My dad quit smoking stogies back in the 60's, so I will smoke em for him:tu

my wish:
Bolivar Gold Medal
Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
Partagas Super Partagas

Lets start with these...all new to me.


----------



## vstrommark

CigarGal said:


> my wish:
> *Bolivar Gold Medal*
> Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
> Partagas Super Partagas


I've got ya on the Boli

My wish: 
Quintero Brevas (got the panatelas)
Partigas 898
VR Clasicos


----------



## bobarian

CigarGal said:


> I got the unicos for ya...my wish is
> HUpmann Belvedere
> HUpmann Aristocrat
> or any HUppmann with some age


Woohoo! We're on a roll today! Thanks Marianne!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

ultramag said:


> Sent yesterday Tony. :tu


Got my wish today from ultramag.

2 x 07 Boli #2 Tubos ( the wish)
1 x '98 R&J Churchill
1 x '07 Fonseca Cosacos
1 x '07 Boli CE

Outstanding job Chad! Thanks! :tu


----------



## mikeyj23

vstrommark said:


> My wish:
> *Quintero Brevas (got the panatelas)*
> Partigas 898
> VR Clasicos


Gotcha. DC 0103 8555 7493 4593 9918

Wish:
Anything you'd describe as "refined".


----------



## hk3

mikeyj23 said:


> Gotcha. DC 0103 8555 7493 4593 9918
> 
> Wish:
> Anything you'd describe as "refined".


I can take care of this one for you. :tu PM me your addy please.

My wish-

Something discontinued
Partagas Churchill Deluxe
Machine made version of Partagas Culebra
LGC Tainos
VR Don Alejandro


----------



## massphatness

Mr.Maduro said:


> for me anything H. Upmann - (aged or fresh) smoking well.





massphatness said:


> I'd like to take care of this one.


Patrick - This goes in the mail on Friday
Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 5123 0244

_For some ridiculous reason, I inadvertently printed out a shipping label for Bobarian thinking I was granting his wish. I can't stand going through the refund process, so Bob, your DC # is 0103 8555 7494 5114 8471 _


----------



## vstrommark

CigarGal said:


> my wish:
> Bolivar Gold Medal
> Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
> Partagas Super Partagas


This one goes out Friday, Marianne!

DC# 9101 8052 1368 3127 3324 03


----------



## Joan

Mr.Maduro said:


> On its way Joan!! :tu
> 
> DC# 0307 3330 0000 1363 3683


:mn

"note left 8/14"... DAG DAG DAG! You sweet thing, Mr. M! I was downtown at the office a short while with no time to wander over to the mailbox! ARGH! IMA DOOF!

Thankfully the nice ladies at the counter will keep an eye on it til I get back Tuesday.

[soft, ladylike cursing...]

Thank you again, Mr. Maduro!


----------



## KenS

CigarGal said:


> I got the unicos for ya...my wish is
> HUpmann Belvedere
> HUpmann Aristocrat
> or any HUppmann with some age


Marianne,

Out the door tomorrow morning. DC# 0103 8555 7494 5119 7059


----------



## bobarian

massphatness said:


> I'd like to take care of this one.
> 
> As for me, I dig the Partagas Mille Fleurs or most anything by RyJ


Vin, Your MAW is on the way. DC# 9101128882300383677928 
Enjoy buddy!:tu


----------



## bobarian

hk3 said:


> I can take care of this one for you. :tu PM me your addy please.
> 
> My wish-
> 
> Something discontinued
> Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> Machine made version of Partagas Culebra
> LGC Tainos
> VR Don Alejandro


Bump for Hal!:tu


----------



## CigarGal

bobarian said:


> I can do this one. PM me your addy again pls Vin.
> 
> For my wish,
> 
> HUpmann Belvedere
> HUpmann Aristocrat
> VR Unicos
> Cohiba Sig II(non Tubo)
> RyJ Short Churchill Tubo
> Mag 46 Tubo or any other 08 new release:tu


Heads up, Bob! 0306 1070 0005 0983 2857


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll put something together for you and have it in the mail on Monday! PM me your addy!
> 
> For me..... anything H. Upmann....aged or fresh...whatever is smoking good right now from H. Upmann!! :tu





The_Bombero said:


> If no one minds, I can take care of this. PM me your addy.


Got my wish from The_Bombero.....

2005 H. Upmann Mag 50 LE (my wish....for any Upmann)
2006 Bolivar Colosales RE
2007 PLPC
2008 SCdLC El Principe
2008 PSD4

Wow!! Thank you very, very much!! That's granting a wish and then some!!:tu


----------



## hk3

Went out today fellas-

mikeyj23- DC# 0307 1790 0004 7989 5841

kgoings- DC# 0307 1790 0004 7989 5858


----------



## hk3

hk3 said:


> I can take care of this one for you. :tu PM me your addy please.
> 
> My wish-
> 
> -Something discontinued
> -Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> -Machine made version of Partagas Culebra
> -LGC Tainos
> -VR Don Alejandro


Guess I gotta add some others.......

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

-Hoyo DBL C 2005 or newer
-Bomb Triple F
-Partagas Anything but a short
-Trini Robusto Xtra


----------



## Tricker-cl

hk3 said:


> Guess I gotta add some others.......
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> -Hoyo DBL C 2005 or newer
> -Bomb Triple F
> -Partagas Anything but a short
> -Trini Robusto Xtra


I'm a beginner in this area,so if you don't mind an 07, I can cover the partagas? If you would rather wait for something a little older thats cool.pm sent.

Tim


----------



## vstrommark

TRicker said:


> I'm a beginner in this area,so if you don't mind an 07, I can cover the partagas? If you would rather wait for something a little older thats cool.pm sent.
> 
> Tim


No worries, Tim. Your offer meets with the parameters of his wish, so the wish is considered granted. He'll PM you his address and now you have to come up with a wish list :tu


----------



## KenS

TRicker said:


> I'm a beginner in this area,so if you don't mind an 07, I can cover the partagas? If you would rather wait for something a little older thats cool.pm sent.
> 
> Tim


Tim,

Be sure to read the first post in the thread carefully. Rule #6 relates to your post:



> 6. When granting a wish, try to have a wish in mind to post at the same time, and when someone has said that they can grant your wish it will automatically be confirmed (i.e., don't ask "is that OK" and wait for a response if you're able to send what was wished). So keep your wishes detailed so that you get what you want. This will save time so no one is chiming in for people to post wishes or bumping the thread all the time. When that happens, it can be difficult to keep track of whose wish it is.


But also be sure to read the rest of the rules carefully. You are up!


----------



## Tricker-cl

my bad,

my wishes will be simple just like me(well at least I am simple minded)!!
rass
erdh choix supreme
san cristobal el principe
or anything else a cuban beginner would enjoy.


----------



## hk3

TRicker said:


> my bad,
> 
> my wishes will be simple just like me(well at least I am simple minded)!!
> rass
> erdh choix supreme
> san cristobal el principe
> or anything else a cuban beginner would enjoy.


It's the new to the dark siders that I like! I got you on this Timbo!

PM me your addy!

I'm passing my wish back to you Timbo! (TRicker)


----------



## Tricker-cl

Wow thanks for passing the wish back, Hal.

I would like to wish for
Partagas 898
Monte #2
or just anything you think I need to try.

Thanks again,
Tim


----------



## Tricker-cl

Hal your cigars have left the building.
DC#01038555749451949603

Tim


----------



## hk3

TRicker said:


> Wow thanks for passing the wish back, Hal.
> 
> I would like to wish for
> Partagas 898
> Monte #2
> or just anything you think I need to try.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Tim


Bump.


----------



## scrapiron

TRicker said:


> Wow thanks for passing the wish back, Hal.
> 
> I would like to wish for
> Partagas 898
> Monte #2
> or just anything you think I need to try.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Tim


I can take care of the monte #2

I'd like to wish for:
ERDM Choix Supreme
HDM Epicure #1 or #2
Ramon Allones Specially selected
Trinidad Coloniales
Or something on the mild side.. Robusto if possible

PM me your addy...


----------



## madurofan

Nevermind.... a little late.


----------



## hk3

scrapiron said:


> I can take care of the monte #2
> 
> I'd like to wish for:
> ERDM Choix Supreme
> HDM Epicure #1 or #2
> Ramon Allones Specially selected
> Trinidad Coloniales
> Or something on the mild side.. Robusto if possible
> 
> *PM me your addy*...


I got you on some of these.

I'm going to pass mine on to Madurofan.


----------



## madurofan

hk3 said:


> I got you on some of these.
> 
> I'm going to pass mine on to Madurofan.


Well, I would not fell right passing on a passed wish, so I'll think of something.

How about some new PL monte carlos.


----------



## hk3

madurofan said:


> Well, I would not fell right passing on a passed wish, so I'll think of something.
> 
> How about some *new PL monte carlos*.


Bump for the current wish.


----------



## hk3

madurofan said:


> Well, I would not fell right passing on a passed wish, so I'll think of something.
> 
> How about some new PL monte carlos.


Almost two days.... you may consider expanding your wish.


----------



## scrapiron

It's headed your way Tim...
DC#01038555749452922469

Billy


----------



## mikeyj23

hk3 said:


> Went out today fellas-
> 
> mikeyj23- DC# 0307 1790 0004 7989 5841
> 
> kgoings- DC# 0307 1790 0004 7989 5858


I got this today - Hal sent:
07 Cuaba Tradicionales
06 Siglo III
01 Monte #1
05 Boli PC
06 RyJ Cedros Deluxe

Thanks a ton Hal - a hell of a package.


----------



## kgoings

mikeyj23 said:


> I got this today - Hal sent:
> 07 Cuaba Tradicionales
> 06 Siglo III
> 01 Monte #1
> 05 Boli PC
> 06 RyJ Cedros Deluxe
> 
> Thanks a ton Hal - a hell of a package.


NICE! I hope mine arrives today as well!


----------



## madurofan

madurofan said:


> Well, I would not fell right passing on a passed wish, so I'll think of something.
> 
> How about some new PL monte carlos.


How about anything that is smoking nicely.......


----------



## weak_link

madurofan said:


> How about anything that is smoking nicely.......


I can do your montecarlos if it hasn't been granted yet.


----------



## DBall

weak_link said:


> I can do your montecarlos if it hasn't been granted yet.


It has not, you're up... :tu


----------



## weak_link

DBall said:


> It has not, you're up... :tu


Okay- just sent him a pm asking for his addy to fire off the Montecarlos.

As for wishes, I'd be more than happy with any of the following:

Trinidad Fundadores
H Upman Mag46
Cohiba Panatela


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Received my wish from massphatness today....and then some!!

'00 H. Upmann Monarch (wish)
'99 Partagas Lusitania
'00 Romeo y Julieta Churchill
'07 Trinidad Reyes
'07 La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'or No.4

Thank you very much Vin for all those tasty treats!! :tu


----------



## massphatness

The mailman delivered a tasty package of goodness from the Bobarian:

'01 RyJ Churchill -- one of the few cc's I actually know enough to say: LOVE IT!
'07 RyJ Cedro
'07 RASCC
'01 VR Familiar
'00 Partagas de Partagas #1

*THANKS, BOB!* :tu


----------



## bobarian

massphatness said:


> The mailman delivered a tasty package of goodness from the Bobarian:
> 
> '01 RyJ Churchill -- one of the few cc's I actually know enough to say: LOVE IT!
> '07 RyJ Cedro
> '07 RASCC
> '01 VR Familiar
> '00 Partagas de Partagas #1
> 
> *THANKS, BOB!* :tu


Happy to oblige, Vin. But then Vin went and "misprinted" a label with my address and decided to send a few smoke back my way! RYJ Churchill(you have good taste), Lusi, RS12. Thanks Vin.


----------



## bobarian

CigarGal said:


> I got the unicos for ya...my wish is


I also got my wish from Marianne today!
07 Siglo VI
06 RASCC
07 Boli RC
08 VR Unicos(my wish and my unsaid wish for an 08)

Thanks, Marianne for the great MAW.


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> Okay- just sent him a pm asking for his addy to fire off the Montecarlos.
> 
> As for wishes, I'd be more than happy with any of the following:
> 
> Trinidad Fundadores
> H Upman Mag46
> Cohiba Panatela


Bump for the current wish.


----------



## mikeyj23

weak_link said:


> Okay- just sent him a pm asking for his addy to fire off the Montecarlos.
> 
> As for wishes, I'd be more than happy with any of the following:
> 
> Trinidad Fundadores
> H Upman Mag46
> Cohiba Panatela


Gotcha. I already have your addy.

Wishes:
Any H. Upmann machine made
RASS with years
Sancho Panza Bachilleres
Anything else you think I should have :tu


----------



## KenS

mikeyj23 said:


> Gotcha. I already have your addy.
> 
> Wishes:
> Any H. Upmann machine made
> RASS with years
> Sancho Panza Bachilleres
> Anything else you think I should have :tu


I've got you on this one. PM me your addy again please.

My wishes:

Punch RS11
Punch Punch
Partagas Culebras (heck, I can hope, right?)


----------



## CigarGal

My wish from Ken-
Upmann 02 Belvedere=two of them!
Quintera Panatela 07
Punch Exquisidos 97
Monte Mag 46 07



And my wish from Mark

Boli Gold Medal-2 of them
Trinidad something
A Partagas 
La corona cabana?

Thanks!!


----------



## KenS

CigarGal said:


> My wish from Ken-
> Upmann 02 Belvedere=two of them!
> Quintera Panatela 07
> Punch Exquisidos 97
> *Monte Mag 46 07*
> ...
> Thanks!!


I hope that was an H. Upmann Mag 46, otherwise I might have sent you one of my rare ones by mistake!! :ss


----------



## KenS

KenS said:


> I've got you on this one. PM me your addy again please.
> 
> My wishes:
> 
> Punch RS11
> Punch Punch
> Partagas Culebras (heck, I can hope, right?)


Expanding:

Punch RS11
Punch Punch
Partagas Culebras
_Anything by Ramon Allones_


----------



## mikeyj23

weak_link said:


> As for wishes, I'd be more than happy with any of the following:
> 
> Trinidad Fundadores
> H Upman Mag46
> Cohiba Panatela


Comin atcha - #0103 8555 7493 8070 9996


----------



## Addiction

Scratch that Ken is still up, I own RS12s and he wants RS11s.


----------



## weak_link

On the way to madurofan:
0103 8555 7493 4869 2018


----------



## CigarGal

KenS said:


> I hope that was an H. Upmann Mag 46, otherwise I might have sent you one of my rare ones by mistake!! :ss


You are correct-different label fooled me.


----------



## The_Bombero

Received my wish from Landhoney the other day. All I can say is wow! Very generous!!

Cohiba Sig I - '07
Cohiba Secreto - '07
LGC No.1 - '02
Los Statos Delirios - '99
La Corona Panetela - '91
:tu


----------



## hk3

Damn TRicker kicked me in the pants! Ouch! 

-PSD4 '07
-Monte #4 '07
-Boli BF '07
-Boli GM '07 (one of my favorites!)
-PLPC X2 '07

You are above and beyond Tim! I'd like to send a RG bump your way homie but I reckon it hasn't been long enough.


----------



## KenS

KenS said:


> Expanding:
> 
> Punch RS11
> Punch Punch
> Partagas Culebras
> _Anything by Ramon Allones_


*Expanding further*:
Punch RS11
Punch Punch
Partagas Culebras
Anything by Ramon Allones
_Anything Bolivar_


----------



## hk3




----------



## kgoings

Hal hit me up with a nice set!

Vegueros Srone 06
RASS 07
RYJ Short Churchill 07
SLP 07
Curba Exclusive 06


----------



## pnoon

kgoings said:


> Hal hit me up with a nice set!
> 
> Vegueros Srone 06
> RASS 07
> RYJ Short Churchill 07
> SLP 07
> Curba Exclusive 06


Vegueros Seoane
JLP (Jose L Piedra)
Cuaba Exclusivo


----------



## Scimmia

KenS said:


> *Expanding further*:
> Punch RS11
> Punch Punch
> Partagas Culebras
> Anything by Ramon Allones
> Anything Bolivar


Ok, if nobody else is going to get this, I'll take care of it. PM me your addy.

My wishes:

Anything LGC
Anything Sancho Panza
Quai d'Orsay Corona Claro


----------



## kgoings

pnoon said:


> Vegueros Seoane
> JLP (Jose L Piedra)
> Cuaba Exclusivo


Sorry couldnt read the note... :r


----------



## hk3

kgoings said:


> Sorry couldnt read the note... :r


Oops! Cant read chicken scratch?


----------



## KenS

mikeyj23 said:


> Gotcha. I already have your addy.
> 
> Wishes:
> *Any H. Upmann machine made*
> RASS with years
> *Sancho Panza Bachilleres*
> *Anything else you think I should have* :tu


Michael,

Out the door this morning. DC# 0103 8555 7493 3981 4054


----------



## Joan

Mr. Maduro's huge box of lusciousness opened this morning! :chk:chk:chk

I will get some pics tonight... 

07 Trinidad Reyes
06 Hoyo Epicure No. 2
07 PL Robusto (RE)
98 Punch Corona
00 Hoyo Du Prince

I don't know Mr.Maduro personally, but now I think I'm hot for him. :r

How can you brothers and sistahs stand to actually smoke these beauties???


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Joan said:


> Mr. Maduro's huge box of lusciousness opened this morning! :chk:chk:chk
> 
> I will get some pics tonight...
> 
> 07 Trinidad Reyes
> 06 Hoyo Epicure No. 2
> 07 PL Robusto (RE)
> 98 Punch Corona
> 00 Hoyo Du Prince
> 
> I don't know Mr.Maduro personally, but now I think I'm hot for him. :r
> 
> How can you brothers and sistahs stand to actually smoke these beauties???


Enjoy! I don't know if I mentioned it in my note or not, but give the PL Robusto some time to rest. :tu


----------



## CigarGal

Mr.Maduro said:


> Enjoy! I don't know if I mentioned it in my note or not, but give the PL Robusto some time to rest. :tu


Joan doesn't let anything rest!:r


----------



## hk3

Out the door fella's-

scrapiron- DC# 0308 0730 0001 1402 7767
TRicker- DC# 0308 2040 0000 2981 7864


----------



## scrapiron

hk3 said:


> Out the door fella's-
> 
> scrapiron- DC# 0308 0730 0001 1402 7767
> TRicker- DC# 0308 2040 0000 2981 7864


Thanks Hal,

Looking forward to it. :chk


----------



## kgoings

Scimmia said:


> My wishes:
> 
> Anything LGC
> Anything Sancho Panza
> Quai d'Orsay Corona Claro


Bump for current wish


----------



## Addiction

Scimmia said:


> Ok, if nobody else is going to get this, I'll take care of it. PM me your addy.
> 
> My wishes:
> 
> Anything LGC
> Anything Sancho Panza
> *Quai d'Orsay Corona Claro*


I'm pretty sure I can do this, but I can't say for sure if thats true until I actually get home around 6 EST. I just have to make sure I actually have a box of these that isn't assigned to aging.


----------



## macms

*Received Tony's MAW today. As a result he has been reported for elder abuse. *:bn

3 x 00' H Upmann Monarch's
2 x 50's Robert Burns Danatela's

Just incredible and unexpected cigars! :dr I showed them to my assistant and she said they were old. Why would someone send you old cigars instead of new one's? I just walked away.

*Thank you very much Tony.*

Fred


----------



## newcigarz

macms said:


> 3 x 00' H Upmann Monarch's
> 2 x 50's Robert Burns *Danatela's*
> Fred


Danatela? Wasn't he one of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?:r:r:r

Seriously Fred, Enjoy those! :tu


----------



## bobarian

newcigarz said:


> Danatela? Wasn't he one of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?:r:r:r
> 
> Seriously Fred, Enjoy those! :tu


:r:r:r:bn Maybe Fred left his glasses at the Shack?


----------



## mikeyj23

newcigarz said:


> Danatela? Wasn't he one of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?:r:r:r


----------



## Tricker-cl

I just got my wish from Scrapiron today, Thanks a ton these cigars look awesome.

2x monte #2's '06
Rassc '06
plpc '07 (one of my favorites so far!)
JLP cazadore '07

Thanks again Scrapiron

Tim


----------



## butterbeezy

Scimmia said:


> Ok, if nobody else is going to get this, I'll take care of it. PM me your addy.
> 
> My wishes:
> 
> *Anything LGC*
> *Anything Sancho Panza*
> Quai d'Orsay Corona Claro





Addiction said:


> I'm pretty sure I can do this, but I can't say for sure if thats true until I actually get home around 6 EST. I just have to make sure I actually have a box of these that isn't assigned to aging.


I can make these happen if Addiction can't grant the QdO's


----------



## Scimmia

Addiction said:


> I'm pretty sure I can do this, but I can't say for sure if thats true until I actually get home around 6 EST. I just have to make sure I actually have a box of these that isn't assigned to aging.


Just make sure there ain't none of those barber pole Cohibas you're buying! :ss

Thanks brother, let me know.


----------



## chenvt

Scimmia said:


> Just make sure there ain't none of those barber pole Cohibas you're buying! :ss
> 
> Thanks brother, let me know.


:r.. WTS to Addiction


----------



## Addiction

butterbeezy said:


> I can make these happen if Addiction can't grant the QdO's


Go head and jump in if you know you got it, I don't actually have a wish was just granting one I have plenty of.


----------



## pnoon

O.K guys & gals - 
Please do not post "maybe" wish grants. Either you can or you can't. You gotta know. When a maybe is posted, others post "if he can't, I can" which means if "he can't" we now rely on the backup to remember to check back. See where I'm going with this?

So . . . . 
With that in mind, Scimmia's wish is still active for *anyone* to grant. (If butterbeezy checks back in and the wish is still up, he can grant it then.)



Scimmia said:


> Ok, if nobody else is going to get this, I'll take care of it. PM me your addy.
> 
> My wishes:
> 
> Anything LGC
> Anything Sancho Panza
> Quai d'Orsay Corona Claro


----------



## KenS

Got my wish today from pistol:

- '02 Punch Ninfa
- '00 du Prince
- '03 ERDM Choix Supreme

Thanks Pete, that Ninfa is dying a firey death tonight! :ss


----------



## hk3

KenS said:


> Got my wish today from pistol:
> 
> - '02 Punch Ninfa
> - '00 du Prince
> - '03 ERDM Choix Supreme
> 
> Thanks Pete, that Ninfa is dying a firey death tonight! :ss


 Did you get doubles of some?


----------



## butterbeezy

Then your wish is my command... Scimmia, PM me your addy and i'll have your smokes sent out tomorrow. 


now for my wish...
Trinidad Coloniales
Por Larranaga PC
Juan Lopez Corona
Any El Rey Del Mundo
Any San Cristobal


----------



## KenS

hk3 said:


> Did you get doubles of some?


Nope, you'll have to bring your own :ss


----------



## hk3

KenS said:


> Nope, you'll have to bring your own :ss


Dang you Ken. :ss


----------



## ir13

butterbeezy said:


> Then your wish is my command... Scimmia, PM me your addy and i'll have your smokes sent out tomorrow.
> 
> now for my wish...
> *Trinidad Coloniales*
> Por Larranaga PC
> Juan Lopez Corona
> Any El Rey Del Mundo
> *Any San Cristobal*


I can do the above, PM me your address.

As for my wish,

Anything you enjoy smoking at the moment.


----------



## massphatness

ir13 said:


> I can do the above, PM me your address.
> 
> As for my wish,
> 
> Anything you enjoy smoking at the moment.


*I GOT THIS!*

My wish ...

San Cristobal La Punta
Partagas Short
Punch Punch
Cohiba Exquisitos


----------



## KenS

massphatness said:


> *I GOT THIS!*
> 
> My wish ...
> 
> San Cristobal La Punta
> *Partagas Short*
> *Punch Punch*
> Cohiba Exquisitos


I got you on this one Vin :tu

My wish:

Anything Bolivar that's smoking good right now.


----------



## CigarGal

KenS said:


> I got you on this one Vin :tu
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Anything Bolivar that's smoking good right now.


I got your Bolivar right here!

My wish....

Something R&J


----------



## Mystophales

CigarGal said:


> I got your Bolivar right here!
> 
> My wish....
> 
> Something R&J


Finally something I actually have...been watching this thread for quite a while now. PM me your addy and R&J is on the way...:tu

As for a wish...anything with a little age since the oldest thing I have is 1 1/2 years old...


----------



## Tw3nty

Mystophales said:


> Finally something I actually have...been watching this thread for quite a while now. PM me your addy and R&J is on the way...:tu
> 
> As for a wish...anything with a little age since the oldest thing I have is 1 1/2 years old...


I got this one. A little age I can do. PM me your address.


----------



## bobarian

Tw3nty said:


> I got this one. A little age I can do. PM me your address.


Awesome stuff guys and gals! Eight wishes made and granted today! :tu:tu:tu

You are up, sir!:ss


----------



## icehog3

Tw3nty said:


> I got this one. A little age I can do. PM me your address.


And you are up, Robert....


----------



## Tw3nty

I am wishing for any Cohiba with a little age, Bolivar Lonsdale, Quai D' Orsay Panatelas or Imperiales.


----------



## Tw3nty

icehog3 said:


> And you are up, Robert....


I just wanted to think for a minute. How is the hog today?


----------



## icehog3

Tw3nty said:


> I just wanted to think for a minute. How is the hog today?


Excellent, short work day as I have a playoff game tonight. Hope you have recovered, and that we can do it all again soon.

/threadjack off


----------



## CigarGal

Mystophales said:


> Finally something I actually have...been watching this thread for quite a while now. PM me your addy and R&J is on the way...:tu
> 
> As for a wish...anything with a little age since the oldest thing I have is 1 1/2 years old...


So, I'm not getting an '85 R&J Churchill from you????


----------



## burninator

icehog3 said:


> /threadjack off


Kinky! :r:r


----------



## hk3

Tw3nty said:


> I am wishing for any Cohiba with a little age, Bolivar Lonsdale, Quai D' Orsay Panatelas or Imperiales.


Alright Robert, I was gonna sit back and watch for a little while but I gotta send you something anyway so I got this one for you. 
No need for the address as I already have it.

For me-

-Bolivar Gigante
-BBF with some age on it
-Hoyo Epi No. 2
-Vegueros No. 1
-Cohiba Lancero


----------



## massphatness

Joey -

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 6652 3799


----------



## BengalMan

hk3 said:


> Alright Robert, I was gonna sit back and watch for a little while but I gotta send you something anyway so I got this one for you.
> No need for the address as I already have it.
> 
> For me-
> 
> -Bolivar Gigante
> -BBF with some age on it
> *-Hoyo Epi No. 2*
> -Vegueros No. 1
> -Cohiba Lancero


I can cover this one but can't get them out till Monday as I'm out of town. If that's fine with you, PM me your address. If all is well, below is my wish list. If you prefer to accept it from someone else before I can send, that is fine as well.

As far as I go, here it is:
Siglo III,IV,V,or VI with a couple years on it (any of the sizes, not all  )
H. Upmann Sir Winston
Any Cuaba


----------



## hk3

BengalMan said:


> I can cover this one but can't get them out till Monday as I'm out of town. If that's fine with you, PM me your address. If all is well, below is my wish list. If you prefer to accept it from someone else before I can send, that is fine as well.
> 
> As far as I go, here it is:
> Siglo III,IV,V,or VI with a couple years on it (any of the sizes, not all  )
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Any Cuaba


Sounds good to me! PM'ing addy!


----------



## ir13

Incoming Brian

DC # 9101 8052 1368 3149 0872


----------



## Scimmia

KenS said:


> *Expanding further*:
> *Punch RS11*
> Punch Punch
> Partagas Culebras
> *Anything by Ramon Allones*
> *Anything Bolivar*


This one's out the door, Delivery Confirmation™ # 0103 8555 7494 5610 7091.


----------



## weak_link

Got my wish from MJ today and he really took good care of me. 

I wished for a Mag 46 which I got in addition to the following:

'99 Punch RS 12
'02 LCG #4 ( I think)
'06 Monte #4
'07 Boli PC

Thanks Michael, you rock!


----------



## Tw3nty

Mystophales, 

here is your dc # 0307 0020 0000 3363 0063.


----------



## CigarGal

KenS said:


> I got you on this one Vin :tu
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Anything Bolivar that's smoking good right now.


This one is one the way-do you think a 98 is smoking good??:ss

0306 1070 0005 0983 2901


----------



## mikeyj23

weak_link said:


> Got my wish from MJ today and he really took good care of me.
> 
> I wished for a Mag 46 which I got in addition to the following:
> 
> '99 Punch RS 12
> '02 LCG #4 ( I think)
> '06 Monte #4
> '07 Boli PC
> 
> Thanks Michael, you rock!


That is a LGC MdO #4, and the Boli is a Coronas Junior, not a PC. Hope you enjoy :tu


----------



## KenS

CigarGal said:


> This one is one the way-do* you think a 98 is smoking good??:ss*
> 
> 0306 1070 0005 0983 2901


We'll know within scant hours after it arrives, but I'm betting *yes*! :tu. Thanks!

By the way, very sorry to hear about your loss ... hang in there!


----------



## CigarGal

KenS said:


> We'll know within scant hours after it arrives, but I'm betting *yes*! :tu. Thanks!
> 
> By the way, very sorry to hear about your loss ... hang in there!


Thanks, Ken...can't stop crying right now, but time will help.


----------



## bobarian

BengalMan said:


> I can cover this one but can't get them out till Monday as I'm out of town. If that's fine with you, PM me your address. If all is well, below is my wish list. If you prefer to accept it from someone else before I can send, that is fine as well.
> 
> As far as I go, here it is:
> Siglo III,IV,V,or VI with a couple years on it (any of the sizes, not all  )
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Any Cuaba


Bumpage for the current wish.:tu


----------



## butterbeezy

Scimmia said:


> Ok, if nobody else is going to get this, I'll take care of it. PM me your addy.
> 
> My wishes:
> 
> Anything LGC
> Anything Sancho Panza
> Quai d'Orsay Corona Claro


I just got back from the PO

DC#: 0307 3330 0001 9502 5535


----------



## mikeyj23

KenS said:


> Michael,
> 
> Out the door this morning. DC# 0103 8555 7493 3981 4054


I got Ken's package today - some great smokes!

02 H. Upmann Belvederes (2)
99 Sancho Bacchilleres
97 Punch Exquisitos
00 Partagas Perfectos

Awesome smokes - thanks a ton Ken!


----------



## KenS

BengalMan said:


> As far as I go, here it is:
> Siglo III,IV,V,or VI with a couple years on it (any of the sizes, not all  )
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Any Cuaba


Bump for the current wish.
Might be time to expand this a bit...


----------



## SmokinApe

BengalMan said:


> I can cover this one but can't get them out till Monday as I'm out of town. If that's fine with you, PM me your address. If all is well, below is my wish list. If you prefer to accept it from someone else before I can send, that is fine as well.
> 
> As far as I go, here it is:
> Siglo III,IV,V,or VI with a couple years on it (any of the sizes, not all  )
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Any Cuaba


If this is the current wish, I can grant it... Haven't played on this thread yet but would love to...


----------



## Scimmia

SmokinApe said:


> If this is the current wish, I can grant it... Haven't played on this thread yet but would love to...


No need to wait for confirmation. If you can grant it, you're up! What's your wish?


----------



## SmokinApe

My wish:

CoRo
Sig III
Sig VI
Monty 2 w/ lil age

I'll PM BengalMan for his addy...


----------



## pnoon

BengalMan said:


> I can cover this one but can't get them out till Monday as I'm out of town. If that's fine with you, PM me your address. If all is well, below is my wish list. If you prefer to accept it from someone else before I can send, that is fine as well.
> 
> As far as I go, here it is:
> Siglo III,IV,V,or VI with a couple years on it (any of the sizes, not all  )
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Any Cuaba





SmokinApe said:


> If this is the current wish, I can grant it... Haven't played on this thread yet but would love to...


It's customary to identify which cigars on the wish list you are granting.


----------



## SmokinApe

pnoon said:


> It's customary to identify which cigars on the wish list you are granting.


I am sorry... I have a big ole Cuaba Distinguido and some friends to send...


----------



## pnoon

SmokinApe said:


> I am sorry... I have a big ole Cuaba Distinguido and some friends to send...


 
:tu


----------



## bobarian

SmokinApe said:


> My wish:
> 
> CoRo
> Sig III
> Sig VI
> Monty 2 w/ lil age
> 
> I'll PM BengalMan for his addy...


Bumpage:tu


----------



## hk3

SmokinApe said:


> My wish:
> 
> CoRo
> *Sig III*
> *Sig VI*
> Monty 2 w/ lil age
> 
> I'll PM BengalMan for his addy...


I've got these for you and I think I already have your addy. 

Passing my wish off to gnukfu. Paging George!


----------



## gnukfu

hk3 said:


> I've got these for you and I think I already have your addy.
> 
> Passing my wish off to gnukfu. Paging George!


Thanks Hal! I feel like the Ripple/Boone's Farm conniseur in a wine steward convention whenever I peruse the Habanos section...I just lurk a lot. 

I picked these from my want to try someday list.

HdM Double Coronas
Bolivar Gold Medal
Cohiba Lancero
Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## SmokinApe

hk3 said:


> I've got these for you and I think I already have your addy.
> 
> Passing my wish off to gnukfu. Paging George!


Great! Thanks Hal...:tu


----------



## macms

gnukfu said:


> I picked these from my want to try someday list.
> 
> HdM Double Coronas
> Bolivar Gold Medal
> Cohiba Lancero
> Trinidad Fundadores


George I have your Boli GM plus a few crappy old cigars.

My MAW

San Christobal De La Hanana La Punta
H. Upmann Sir Winston
Diplomaticos No. 1
Saint Louis Rey Serie A
Punch Super Selection No. 1
La Gloria Cubana Tainos


----------



## gnukfu

Wow that was quick! Thanks Fred!! 



macms said:


> George I have your Boli GM plus a few crappy old cigars.
> 
> My MAW
> 
> San Christobal De La Hanana La Punta
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Diplomaticos No. 1
> Saint Louis Rey Serie A
> Punch Super Selection No. 1
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos


----------



## Tricker-cl

Got my cigars from Hal today, thanks for the great assortment.
ERDM choix supreme 06
Rassc 07
Rass 07
Rafael Gonzalez pc 06
Trinidad Reyes 06

Top notch, thanks again
Tim


----------



## bobarian

macms said:


> George I have your Boli GM plus a few crappy old cigars.
> 
> My MAW
> 
> San Christobal De La Hanana La Punta
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Diplomaticos No. 1
> *Saint Louis Rey Serie A*
> Punch Super Selection No. 1
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos


I can do this for you Fred. PM me your addy. I will pass my wish to Shilala for making the great box for MOBD. :tu


----------



## shilala

bobarian said:


> I can do this for you Fred. PM me your addy. I will pass my wish to Shilala for making the great box for MOBD. :tu


Thanks for passing me your wish, Bob!!! 

I don't do a whole lot of cc smoking and am mostly baffled by this thread. Well, that's not entirely true, I've tried 24 different cc brands, of which two I've liked (ERDM Lunch Club and Cuaba Divinos).
What I DO enjoy is keeping a little display humi with all the different cc brands I can get my grubby little hands on.
Represented in that display are Bolivar, Cohiba, Cuaba, Diplomaticos, El Rey del Mundo, Fonseca, H. Upmann, Hoyo de Monterrey, Jose L. Piedra, Juan Lopez, Los Statos, Montecristo, Partagas, Por Larrañaga, Punch, Quintero, Ramon Allones, Romeo y Julieta, Saint Luis Rey, San Cristobal, Sancho Panza, Trinidad, Vegas Robaina and Vegueros.

The brands that are still on my list that I haven't run into yet or searched for are Belinda, Cabanas, Cifuentes, Davidoff, Dunhill, Gispert, Guantanamera, La Corona, La Escepcion, La Flor de Cano, La Flor del Caney, La Gloria Cubana, Maria Guerrero, Quai d'Orsay, Rafael Gonzales, Siboney, and Troya.
Please excuse my ignorance about these last few brands. They're ones I haven't researched or found out if they are even attainable. They're simply brand names I've run into that I slapped on my list. 
I have read about the Maria and understand I may never find one at any price. That's cool, it's just a list. It's fun trying to fill it. 

If someone would be willing to send one of those in my "don't have" list for my display, that'd be awesome. :tu
Since Bob already did my end, the best I can do is PIF to some other poor slob like me. I'll make sure I get that done in short order.


----------



## mikeyj23

shilala said:


> The brands that are still on my list that I haven't run into yet or searched for are Belinda, Cabanas, Cifuentes, Davidoff, Dunhill, Gispert, Guantanamera, La Corona, La Escepcion, La Flor de Cano, La Flor del Caney, *La Gloria Cubana*, Maria Guerrero, Quai d'Orsay, *Rafael Gonzales*, Siboney, and Troya.


I've got you on these, and I have your address. Excepting Guantanamera (which you don't want), La Flor de Cano and Quai d'Orsay, I'd say you might have a hard time getting your hands on some of those.

My wish is for something of a brand I've had very little experience with:
Diplomaticos
Juan Lopez
Quai d'Orsay


----------



## hk3

Damn I was too slow.


----------



## shilala

mikeyj23 said:


> I've got you on these, and I have your address. Excepting Guantanamera (which you don't want), La Flor de Cano and Quai d'Orsay, I'd say you might have a hard time getting your hands on some of those.
> 
> My wish is for something of a brand I've had very little experience with:
> Diplomaticos
> Juan Lopez
> Quai d'Orsay


Thanks Mikey!!!
I don't so much want to smoke the Guantanamera, but I'd like to have one to fill out my list and put in the display.
I'll take a pic and show you guys what I'm talking about. 

Here it is....


----------



## KenS

Although it is really attractive, it is so sad to see. Those things look a little chilled; I think they need some fire to warm 'em up. I'd do it one at a time, if I were you. They like the individual attention. :ss

At a minimum, can you just lie to us and say you are "aging them"?



shilala said:


> Thanks Mikey!!!
> I don't so much want to smoke the Guantanamera, but I'd like to have one to fill out my list and put in the display.
> I'll take a pic and show you guys what I'm talking about.
> 
> Here it is....


----------



## althekillr

> Diplomaticos
> Juan Lopez
> Quai d'Orsay


First time playing on this thing. I've got you on a sample of all three Mikey, pme me your addy.

as for me I'd like to try a

07 or 08'
coro,
esplendido
monte 3
monte especial

or the recent psd3 el

thanks.


----------



## ResIpsa

althekillr said:


> First time playing on this thing. I've got you on a sample of all three Mikey, pme me your addy.
> 
> as for me I'd like to try a
> 
> 07 or 08'
> coro,
> esplendido
> monte 3
> monte especial
> 
> or the recent psd3 el
> 
> thanks.


Well, I do believe I can help you out on the Esplendido and Especial, Brother Al:ss

Me, I pass my wish to Admiral Douchebag


----------



## DBall

Quick threadjack... what's the one on the bottom shelf, 5th from the right (between the Hoyo and the RASS)?


----------



## mikeyj23

DBall said:


> Quick threadjack... what's the one on the bottom shelf, 5th from the right (between the Hoyo and the RASS)?


Romeo Short Churchill


----------



## rack04

DBall said:


> Quick threadjack... what's the one on the bottom shelf, 5th from the right (between the Hoyo and the RASS)?


RyJ Short Churchill. :tu


----------



## CigarGal

rack04 said:


> RyJ Short Churchill. :tu


What he said...Hey, isn't it bad for the cigars to stand on end like that?? makes all the flavor go to the bottom????


----------



## shilala

mikeyj23 said:


> Romeo Short Churchill


\
Yup. It's an '06.


----------



## Darrell

DBall said:


> Quick threadjack... what's the one on the bottom shelf, 5th from the right (between the Hoyo and the RASS)?


Yep, RyJ SC. If you want one Daniel PM me your address, I lost it.


----------



## ResIpsa

ResIpsa said:


> Well, I do believe I can help you out on the Esplendido and Especial, Brother Al:ss
> 
> Me, I pass my wish to Admiral Douchebag


 bump before the wish gets buried.


----------



## madurofan

Got my wish from Eric.

a couple of PL MC from 07
a RyJ Church from 2000
an 07 Dip #4 (haven't had a fresh one of those For many years)
and an 07 Flor de Cano

Plus the Habanos Movie.

Thanks again Eric.


----------



## madurofan

ResIpsa said:


> Well, I do believe I can help you out on the Esplendido and Especial, Brother Al
> 
> Me, I pass my wish to Admiral Douchebag
> 
> bump before the wish gets buried.


Rebump.....

Since I buried it.....


----------



## ultramag

Got my wish in from kgoings yesterday:

'00 Partagas Churchills de Luxe (the wish)
'06 Trini Reyes
'06 Fonseca KDT Cadete
'06 JLP Cremas

Thanks!!!


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Well, I do believe I can help you out on the Esplendido and Especial, Brother Al:ss
> 
> Me, I pass my wish to Admiral Douchebag


Thanks to the true Biggie on Team Biggie-Smalls....you're the best, Vic! 

Hope about:

Cohiba Sig III, IV or V.
Trinidad Fundadores.

I'll expand later today if this is too narrow.


----------



## newcigarz

icehog3 said:


> Cohiba Sig III, IV or *V*.
> Trinidad Fundadores.
> 
> I'll expand later today if this is too narrow.


No need to expand Tom. I got you on this. Please PM me your addy, I don't think it survived the move. :ss

For me.

RG Coronas Extra
R&J Short Churchill 
Monte PE tubo
Monte Edmundo tubo ( yes Vic Tubo envy again :r )

I will expand if needed.


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> No need to expand Tom. I got you on this. Please PM me your addy, I don't think it survived the move. :ss


Thank you, Tony!


----------



## Joan

CigarGal said:


> Joan doesn't let anything rest!:r


Hey! I resemble that remark! 

Here is that pic of Mr. M's fancy sticks:

I've misplaced the digicam in all the bustle of out of town visitors this week, so it must be the trusty phone pic.

Really, how DO you people actually turn such works of art into ash? I LOVE looking at them, hefting them, feeeeeling them... oh oh OH! :dr

Thank you again, Patrick!


----------



## massphatness

Received my wish from KenS:

'07 Party Short
'99 Punch Punch
'01 JL Corona
'01 Sancho Corona
'07 Jose Piedra Petite Cazadores

*THANKS (again), Ken!*


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> No need to expand Tom. I got you on this. Please PM me your addy, I don't think it survived the move. :ss
> 
> For me.
> 
> RG Coronas Extra
> R&J Short Churchill
> Monte PE tubo
> Monte Edmundo tubo ( yes Vic Tubo envy again :r )
> 
> I will expand if needed.


I got you covered on the RG CE, Tony. I do need your new addy, though.

For my wish, I would like to give the Cohiba Maduros another go.

Cohiba Genios
Cohiba Magicos
Cohiba Secretos

If this doesn't get granted in 24 hours, I will expand.


----------



## ir13

Recieved my MAW from Vin,

1. 00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe :dr
2. pre-99 Diplimatico (corona sized)??
3. PSD4
4. HDM Epi 2
5. 07 Cohiba Robusto :dr
6. Punch (PC sized) ?? :dr


Thanks Vin


----------



## Footbag

pnoon said:


> I got you covered on the RG CE, Tony. I do need your new addy, though.
> 
> For my wish, I would like to give the Cohiba Maduros another go.
> 
> Cohiba Genios
> Cohiba Magicos
> * Cohiba Secretos*
> 
> If this doesn't get granted in 24 hours, I will expand.


My first CC MAW, so bear with me...

I've got the *Secretos*, but need an addy.

I'm looking for ;
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Punch Punch
or any LGC panatela


----------



## pnoon

Footbag said:


> My first CC MAW, so bear with me...
> 
> I've got the *Secretos*, but need an addy.
> 
> I'm looking for ;
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> Punch Punch
> or any LGC panatela


Thanks. Be sure you read and understand the guidelines as posted at the start of the thread.

PM on the way.


----------



## newcigarz

pnoon said:


> I got you covered on the RG CE, Tony. I do need your new addy, though.


Thanks Peter. PM sent! :tu


----------



## scrapiron

hk3 said:


> Out the door fella's-
> 
> scrapiron- DC# 0308 0730 0001 1402 7767
> TRicker- DC# 0308 2040 0000 2981 7864


Received Hal,

Thanks again, I'll let them rest a week or so before I have a sample..

Hoyo Epi No.1 - 06
ERDM Choix Supreme - 06
SLP Seleccion No. 2 - 06
Cuaba Divinos - 07 Cute little thing
Monte No. 4 - 07

I've never had any of these except the Monte...


----------



## hk3

scrapiron said:


> Received Hal,
> 
> Thanks again, I'll let them rest a week or so before I have a sample..
> 
> Hoyo Epi No.1 - 06
> ERDM Choix Supreme - 06
> SLP Seleccion No. 2 - 06
> Cuaba Divinos - 07 Cute little thing
> Monte No. 4 - 07
> 
> *I've never had any of these except the Monte*...


Then you are in for a real treat. Enjoy! :tu


----------



## bobarian

Fred, Your package goes out tomorrow, DC# 9101128882300394306695

And a bump for the current wish.:tu



Footbag said:


> My first CC MAW, so bear with me...
> 
> I've got the *Secretos*, but need an addy.
> 
> I'm looking for ;
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> Punch Punch
> or any LGC panatela


----------



## newcigarz

icehog3 said:


> Thank you, Tony!


Tom, DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7180 Enjoy!:tu


----------



## SmokinApe

SmokinApe said:


> I am sorry... I have a big ole Cuaba Distinguido and some friends to send...


BengalMan, it's in the mail... I PM'd you the DC...


----------



## Footbag

I'll expand my wish...


I'm looking for ;
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Monte Edmundo or Petit Edmundo
any Punch
any LGC 
any Cuaba


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> Tom, DC # 0308 0660 0001 2439 7180 Enjoy!:tu


Thank you Tony, looking forward to it!


----------



## DBall

Footbag said:


> I'll expand my wish...
> 
> I'm looking for ;
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> Monte Edmundo or Petit Edmundo
> any Punch
> any LGC
> any Cuaba


I can do a punch or two for ya. 

As for me, my wish is: anything you think I should smoke for my birthday... :tu


----------



## DBall

Footbag, yours is leaving today:

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 4764 6356

:tu


----------



## Footbag

DBall said:


> Footbag, yours is leaving today:
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 4764 6356
> 
> :tu


Awesome! Can't wait!:ss


----------



## butterbeezy

I got my MAW from ir13


07 Trini Coloniales
00 Monte Especiales
07 PL Montecarlo
(2x) 07 SCDLH El Principe
Thanks Joey! I can't wait to smoke them.


----------



## gnukfu

I got my MAW from Fred (macms) today!! That was quick - made the wish Saturday and got the smokes on Monday.....Fred must have connections in high places or something. Anyway received a friggin awesome lineup....have never had any of these cigars!










'02 SLR Serie A
'07 Cohiba Secretos
'07 Bolivar BGM (my wish)
'01 SC Torp La Punta
'07 RA DC

Thanks to my new handy dandy CS Ring Gauge tool and the cuban cigar website I think I was able to nail the vitolas on these!!
Oh heck yeah I'm looking forward to smoking these!! Thanks a bunch Fred!!! :tu


----------



## CigarGal

DBall said:


> I can do a punch or two for ya.
> 
> As for me, my wish is: anything you think I should smoke for my birthday... :tu


I've got it!!! When is your birthday????


----------



## CigarGal

Okay-my wish is for-

R&J short Churchill-saw one in Sahlila's cc box and it looks pretty tasty-My fav size is a robusto and that looks nice and chubby:tu


----------



## DBall

CigarGal said:


> I've got it!!! When is your birthday????


Awesome... my birthday is the 31st. Thanks Marianne! :tu


----------



## Mystophales

Tw3nty said:


> I got this one. A little age I can do. PM me your address.


Got my wish from Robert (Tw3nty). WOW...thanks a lot brother! My daughter has my camera but the box contained the following...

SCdlH El Principe (01)
ERDM Lonsdale (98)
Hoyo Du Prince (01)
La Gloria Cubana #2 (07)
Montecristo Especial #1 (99)
Cohiba Siglo II (06)
Punch (98)

Damn brother I was just expecting a couple of smokes...this was WAY more. Thanks again!

Now the fight starts to let them rest a little after their journey...:dr


----------



## Gone Dave

CigarGal said:


> Okay-my wish is for-
> 
> R&J short Churchill-saw one in Sahlila's cc box and it looks pretty tasty-My fav size is a robusto and that looks nice and chubby:tu


 I can do this one plus..
I'll post up in a bit after some thought..


----------



## hk3

Out the door fellas-

*Twenty*- DC # 0308 0730 0001 1402 7859
*SmokinApe*- DC # 0308 0730 0001 1402 7842

:dr


----------



## SmokinApe

Thanks Hal!



hk3 said:


> Out the door fellas-
> 
> *Twenty*- DC # 0308 0730 0001 1402 7859
> *SmokinApe*- DC # 0308 0730 0001 1402 7842
> 
> :dr


----------



## KenS

Got two wishes granted today! Man I love seeing that mailman arrive :bl

From *Scimmia*:









and then from *CigarGal*:

'07 Boli Royal Corona
'98 Boli Coronas Extra (this one won't last long )
'07 RASCC
'07 Partagas Mille Fleurs









Most of these are new to me. Thanks Doug and Marianne :tu !!


----------



## Gone Dave

I like the smaller size if you know what I am sayin'
So maybe:
Cuaba Divinos
Party short's
Party De luxe tubo's
El Ray Del Mundo Lunch club
Or something else that you recommend for a young crap flinger
:chk


----------



## massphatness

bump for current wish



Gone Dave said:


> I like the smaller size if you know what I am sayin'
> So maybe:
> Cuaba Divinos
> Party short's
> Party De luxe tubo's
> El Ray Del Mundo Lunch club
> Or something else that you recommend for a young crap flinger
> :chk


----------



## kgoings

Gone Dave said:


> I like the smaller size if you know what I am sayin'
> So maybe:
> Cuaba Divinos
> * Party short's*
> Party De luxe tubo's
> * El Ray Del Mundo Lunch club*
> Or something else that you recommend for a young crap flinger
> :chk


Got these, pm me your addy

I will post my wish soon


----------



## kgoings

My wish

Ramon Allones SCC
Boli Royal Corona
Boli Corona Extra
Partigas Series P No. 2
Partigas SD No. 4


----------



## rack04

kgoings said:


> My wish
> 
> *Ramon Allones SCC*
> *Boli Royal Corona*
> *Boli Corona Extra*
> Partigas Series P No. 2
> *Partigas SD No. 4*


I can do these. My wishes coming soon.


----------



## mikeyj23

shilala said:


> The brands that are still on my list that I haven't run into yet or searched for are Belinda, Cabanas, Cifuentes, Davidoff, Dunhill, Gispert, Guantanamera, La Corona, La Escepcion, La Flor de Cano, La Flor del Caney, *La Gloria Cubana*, Maria Guerrero, Quai d'Orsay, *Rafael Gonzales*, Siboney, and Troya.


Scott,
These and a Maduro 5 are on their way - DC #0103 8555 7493 8652 1264.


----------



## rack04

My wishes:

Cohiba Lancero
Cohiba Siglo V
HdM Churchill
Boli CG
Monti No. 1
ERdM Lonsdale


----------



## CigarGal

DBall said:


> I can do a punch or two for ya.
> 
> As for me, my wish is: anything you think I should smoke for my birthday... :tu


Hey Birthday Boy! Here it comes! 0306 1070 0005 0983 2895


----------



## DBall

CigarGal said:


> Hey Birthday Boy! Here it comes! 0306 1070 0005 0983 2895


Awesome... I'm stoked! Thanks


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor

i guess i will give it a try.

so any ol' cohiba will work. 

it will be my first one!


----------



## DBall

Full_Metal_Humidor said:


> i guess i will give it a try.
> 
> so any ol' cohiba will work.
> 
> it will be my first one!


Please read the first post. You must grant a wish to be able to make one. I would suggest finding the new member sampler trade thread or the real make a wish thread.


----------



## CigarGal

Mystophales said:


> Finally something I actually have...been watching this thread for quite a while now. PM me your addy and R&J is on the way...:tu
> 
> As for a wish...anything with a little age since the oldest thing I have is 1 1/2 years old...


Smokes arrived. These look great!


----------



## shilala

mikeyj23 said:


> Scott,
> These and a Maduro 5 are on their way - DC #0103 8555 7493 8652 1264.


Thanks Mikey!!!
I'm stoked. Can't wait to try that M5. 
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ResIpsa

althekillr said:


> First time playing on this thing. I've got you on a sample of all three Mikey, pme me your addy.
> 
> as for me I'd like to try a
> 
> 07 or 08'
> coro,
> esplendido
> monte 3
> monte especial
> 
> or the recent psd3 el
> 
> thanks.


 Allen on the way, enjoy!


----------



## ResIpsa

rack04 said:


> My wishes:
> 
> Cohiba Lancero
> Cohiba Siglo V
> HdM Churchill
> Boli CG
> Monti No. 1
> ERdM Lonsdale


bump for the current wish


----------



## BP22

rack04 said:


> My wishes:
> 
> *Cohiba Lancero*
> Cohiba Siglo V
> HdM Churchill
> *Boli CG*
> Monti No. 1
> *ERdM Lonsdale*


I got these for you Justin...my wish in five minutes. :tu


----------



## rack04

BP22 said:


> I got these for you Justin...my wish in five minutes. :tu


Kick ass. Thanks Brandon.


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> I got these for you Justin...my wish in five minutes. :tu


it is too late...your growth plates closed years ago


----------



## BP22

rack04 said:


> Kick ass. Thanks Brandon.


Oh..."Kick ass"...nevermind...:r

My wishes...

CORO
RG Tres Petit Lonsdale
RASS (from a cab)
Trini Fundadores


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> it is too late...your growth plates closed years ago


You again??? :r

Focus on my wishes. HAHA


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> You again??? :r
> 
> Focus on my wishes. HAHA


you are so dirty...:r


----------



## vstrommark

BP22 said:


> CORO
> RG Tres Petit Lonsdale
> *RASS (from a cab)*
> Trini Fundadores


As luck would have it ... pm me your address

I'm passing my wish over to TriShield Dave.


----------



## BP22

vstrommark said:


> As luck would have it ... pm me your address
> 
> I'm passing my wish over to TriShield Dave.


Thank you Mark. PM sent.


----------



## 68TriShield

vstrommark said:


> As luck would have it ... pm me your address
> 
> I'm passing my wish over to TriShield Dave.


Thanks Mark! I just got back from seeing Mack in the Hospital which means my mind is way off in left field somewhere.

That being the case,anything anyone is kind enough to send is great.
The CS family supports each other so much,its hard to ask for anything


----------



## macms

68TriShield said:


> Thanks Mark! I just got back from seeing Mack in the Hospital which means my mind is way off in left field somewhere.
> 
> That being the case,anything anyone is kind enough to send is great.
> The CS family supports each other so much,its hard to ask for anything


I'm happy to send you a few things Dave. :tu

I'm passing my MAQ to papajohn67 for everything he does to support us and for his friendship. :tu

Well, it seems my pal would like me to re-consider and so here is my (his shhh) MAW. :ss

Cohiba Siglo V
San Christobal De La Hanana La Punta
H. Upmann Sir Winston
Punch Double Coronas
Diplomaticos No. 1
Saint Louis Rey Serie A
Punch Super Selection No. 1
La Gloria Cubana Tainos


----------



## 68TriShield

macms said:


> I'm happy to send you a few things Dave. :tu
> 
> I'm passing my MAQ to papajohn67 for everything he does to support us and for his friendship. :tu


He's lucky to have you as friend Fred 

Thank You Sir!


----------



## macms

68TriShield said:


> Thank You Sir!


Dave they will go out in the morning. Peace my friend.

DC 0103 8555 7493 4531 8027


----------



## massphatness

*bumping Fred's wish ...*



macms said:


> Cohiba Siglo V
> San Christobal De La Hanana La Punta
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Punch Double Coronas
> Diplomaticos No. 1
> Saint Louis Rey Serie A
> Punch Super Selection No. 1
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos


----------



## The Dakotan

macms said:


> *Cohiba Siglo V*
> San Christobal De La Hanana La Punta
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> Punch Double Coronas
> Diplomaticos No. 1
> *Saint Louis Rey Serie A*
> Punch Super Selection No. 1
> La Gloria Cubana Tainos


I got this, Fred! PM me your addy and I'll get this out tomorrow. :ss

As for my wish, all these are sticks i've been wanting to try: 
RyJ PoW 
RyJ Caz 
Cohiba Lancero

Let's start with this ...


----------



## newcigarz

pnoon said:


> I got you covered on the RG CE, Tony.


Peter covered me alright.

'01 RG CE (the wish)
'01 QdO Corona
'00 HdM Depute
'06 Corona Major Tubo
'07 R & J Escudos EL

PLus a great Music CD to Herf By.

Great selection and very generous. Thank-you Peter! :tu


----------



## BP22

rack04 said:


> Kick ass. Thanks Brandon.


*0103 8555 7494 0846 3015*

:ss


----------



## Gone Dave

CigarGal said:


> Okay-my wish is for-
> 
> R&J short Churchill-saw one in Sahlila's cc box and it looks pretty tasty-My fav size is a robusto and that looks nice and chubby:tu


03060320000188708677 
Sorry for the delay:tu


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> Peter covered me alright.
> 
> '01 RG CE (the wish)
> '01 QdO Corona
> '00 HdM Depute
> '06 Corona Major Tubo
> '07 R & J Escudos EL
> 
> PLus a great Music CD to Herf By.
> 
> Great selection and very generous. Thank-you Peter! :tu


I hope you enjoy the sticks and the tunes, Tony.
Thanks for all you do for CS and the troops overseas.


----------



## gnukfu

You guys and gals suck! 

I feel guilty having a wish passed to me and it being granted already and I haven't been able to PIF anyone yet. Slow down a little and give an old guy time to grant somebody's wish will ya!!!! :ss

My selection is limited...I guess I have to acquire more cigars!!!


----------



## ir13

The Dakotan said:


> I got this, Fred! PM me your addy and I'll get this out tomorrow. :ss
> 
> As for my wish, all these are sticks i've been wanting to try:
> RyJ PoW
> RyJ Caz
> Cohiba Lancero
> 
> Let's start with this ...


Bump for the current wish.


----------



## DBall

The Dakotan said:


> I got this, Fred! PM me your addy and I'll get this out tomorrow. :ss
> 
> As for my wish, all these are sticks i've been wanting to try:
> RyJ PoW
> RyJ Caz
> Cohiba Lancero
> 
> Let's start with this ...





ir13 said:


> Bump for the current wish.


Bump for the current bump for the current wish...


----------



## macms

Received my MAW from bobarian today :tu



Thank you very much. :ss


----------



## bobarian

macms said:


> Received my MAW from bobarian today :tu
> 
> Thank you very much. :ss


Wow, that was fast! Enjoy!:ss


----------



## Footbag

DBall said:


> Footbag, yours is leaving today:
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 4764 6356
> 
> :tu


Got my Wish (Punch Punch) from DBall. Plus some very nice tag-alongs! Record time too!









Thanks Brother!:tu


----------



## DBall

Footbag said:


> Got my Wish (Punch Punch) from DBall


Glad it got there so quick... the 00 Punch RS#12 is among my favorite smokes... I suggest having it first thing in the morning with a cup of coffee (ahhhh... the breakfast of champions!).


----------



## Footbag

DBall said:


> Glad it got there so quick... the 00 Punch RS#12 is among my favorite smokes... I suggest having it first thing in the morning with a cup of coffee (ahhhh... the breakfast of champions!).


Ahhh. The elusive perfect breakfast/coffee smoke. I'll give it a try. :tu


----------



## icehog3

Tony's wish got to me in record time, and they just might get smokes in record time too!

He sent me my wish, a couple I have been jonesin' for lately, and a couple faves!

'07 Cohiba Siglo V
'01 San Luis Rey Regios
'01 Sancho Panza Corona
'99 Bolivar Corona Extra
'07 Por Larranaga Lonsdale (RE)
and some CS Troop Supporter stickers as well.

Thank you so much, Tony, I appreciate _all_ you do here. Looks like I have some smokin' to do!


----------



## The Dakotan

Expanding ... 

As for my wish, all these are sticks i've been wanting to try: 
RyJ PoW 
RyJ Caz 
Cohiba Lancero 
H. Upmann #2
PSd 2


----------



## newcigarz

icehog3 said:


> Thank you so much, Tony, I appreciate _all_ you do here. Looks like I have some smokin' to do!


You are welcome Tom. I hope you enjoy them. :tu


----------



## Scimmia

I ended up running out of town for business, but this came in from butterbeezy. Sorry it took so long to post.



Thanks man, this is more than I had hoped for!


----------



## butterbeezy

Scimmia said:


> Thanks man, this is more than I had hoped for!


Enjoy Those!


----------



## pnoon

Footbag said:


> My first CC MAW, so bear with me...
> 
> I've got the *Secretos*, but need an addy.
> 
> I'm looking for ;
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> Punch Punch
> or any LGC panatela


"Bear with me" he says. 

Adam hooked me up with:
07 Secretos (my wish)
07 Party Short
07 BGM
07 Monte 4
Trini Fundadores of unknown vintage.

Thanks Adam. Ya done good. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Expanding again ... 

As for my wish: 
RyJ PoW 
RyJ Caz 
Cohiba Lancero 
H. Upmann #2
PSd 2
Dip #2
H Upmann Conni #1
RyJ PC (from 2005 or earlier)
RyJ Hermosos #1 & #2 EL (i can dream, right?)
Hoyo Epicure Especial
Hoyo Churchill
Party Presidentes
QdO Imperiales


----------



## rack04

rack04 said:


> I can do these. My wishes coming soon.


DC # 0103 8555 7494 9323 5009

Enjoy


----------



## DBall

CigarGal said:


> Hey Birthday Boy! Here it comes! 0306 1070 0005 0983 2895


Well... I got the 'birthday beating' today:

01 Medaille d'Or (not sure which one, but really long and skinny)
05 Party Short (never seen one this old before)
05 RyJ Exhibition #4 (new to me)

and for the birthday:

99 Partagas Lusi.

Wow, what a gigantic cigar... never smoked one of these before either. This is a cigar I may have to just kick back on the balcony with and read an entire novel. I bet the cigar will outlast it 

Can't wait to try em all... thank you, Marianne!


----------



## Footbag

pnoon said:


> "*Bear with me*" he says.
> 
> Adam hooked me up with:
> 07 Secretos (my wish)
> 07 Party Short
> 07 BGM
> 07 Monte 4
> Trini Fundadores of unknown vintage.
> 
> Thanks Adam. Ya done good. :tu


Lower the expectation's and over-deliver!:tu


----------



## SmokinApe

I got a great MAW from Hal / HK3 today...

JLP Breava 06
Cohiba Sig II 06
Cohiba Sig VI 06
Cohiba Sig III 06
Monty 4 06

Thanks!


----------



## The Dakotan

I'm really surprised nobody has one of these cigars ... I'll expand later tonight if necessary.

As for my wish: 
RyJ PoW 
RyJ Caz 
Cohiba Lancero 
H. Upmann #2
PSd 2
Dip #2
H Upmann Conni #1
RyJ PC (from 2005 or earlier)
RyJ Hermosos #1 & #2 EL (i can dream, right?)
Hoyo Epicure Especial
Hoyo Churchill
Party Presidentes
QdO Imperiales[/quote]


----------



## DBall

The Dakotan said:


> I'm really surprised nobody has one of these cigars ... I'll expand later tonight if necessary.
> 
> As for my wish:
> RyJ PoW
> RyJ Caz
> Cohiba Lancero
> H. Upmann #2
> PSd 2
> Dip #2
> H Upmann Conni #1
> RyJ PC (from 2005 or earlier)
> RyJ Hermosos #1 & #2 EL (i can dream, right?)
> Hoyo Epicure Especial
> Hoyo Churchill
> Party Presidentes
> QdO Imperiales


Jeff, I have none of these, but if I did I would certainly grant your wish ASAP.


----------



## Stogeyfish

The Dakotan said:


> I'm really surprised nobody has one of these cigars ... I'll expand later tonight if necessary.
> 
> As for my wish:
> RyJ PoW
> *RyJ Caz*
> Cohiba Lancero
> H. Upmann #2
> *PSd 2*
> Dip #2
> H Upmann Conni #1
> RyJ PC (from 2005 or earlier)
> RyJ Hermosos #1 & #2 EL (i can dream, right?)
> Hoyo Epicure Especial
> *Hoyo Churchill*
> Party Presidentes
> QdO Imperiales


[/QUOTE]

Okay, got tired of watching the thread not move. I can do a few. Please PM your essentials and I'll get it out tomorrow.

As for my wish:

Diplo #1
SLR Lonsdale
H Upmann #2
Trini Fundadore

I can always expand.


----------



## Stogeyfish

Jeff,

Going out in the a.m.
DC - 0103 8555 7494 4153 3232:ss

donald
Stogeyfish


----------



## The Pict

Bump for Stogeyfish. 
Wish I hadn't smoked my last Fundadore at the deck or I'd make this happen and save the postage!:r


----------



## The Dakotan

Stogeyfish said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Going out in the a.m.
> DC - 0103 8555 7494 4153 3232:ss
> 
> donald
> Stogeyfish


Thanks! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

macms said:


> I'm happy to send you a few things Dave. :tu


these are all outstanding Fred!

Thank You Brother


----------



## bobarian

> Okay, got tired of watching the thread not move. I can do a few. Please PM your essentials and I'll get it out tomorrow.
> 
> As for my wish:
> 
> Diplo #1
> SLR Lonsdale
> H Upmann #2
> Trini Fundadore
> 
> I can always expand.


New page bump for Stogiefish

Thanks Patrick, I'm so noob.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Bob, you might want to edit your post while you still can...the first part of Stogiefish's quote got cut off and it looks like you might be picking the wish up. :tu:2



bobarian said:


> Okay, got tired of watching the thread not move. I can do a few. Please PM your essentials and I'll get it out tomorrow.
> 
> As for my wish:
> 
> Diplo #1
> SLR Lonsdale
> H Upmann #2
> Trini Fundadore
> 
> I can always expand.


New page bump for Stogiefish[/QUOTE]


----------



## shilala

Today I received a gorgeous fiver from Mikey (mikeyj23).
There were two Rafael Gonzales PE's and two LGC Medaille d'or#4's (one for my face and one for my display) and a Cohiba Secretos Maduro #5.
Being as I already hogged a couple sticks today, I'm doing my very best to refrain from burning these sticks. That Secretos is making me feel like a kid again. 
I do admit to smelling each and every one of the sticks. The Gonzales smells a lot like what I'm used to regarding cc's. The Cohiba is much what I imagined, except I can smell the sweetness. The big surprise is the LGC. They smell like candy???
Mikey, Thank You so much for these smokes.
Not only does it give me an opportunity to experience three cigars I've never tried, I also get to play cigars later while I try to fit those two sticks in my display.


----------



## Stogeyfish

Okay, got tired of watching the thread not move. I can do a few. Please PM your essentials and I'll get it out tomorrow.

As for my wish:

Diplo #1
SLR Lonsdale
H Upmann #2
Trini Fundadore

I can always expand.[/QUOTE]

Expanding to:

Boli Inmensa
BBF
Monte #1
LGC MdO #1
Partagas Series Conn #1 or #2
Punch SS #1


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Stogeyfish said:


> Okay, got tired of watching the thread not move. I can do a few. Please PM your essentials and I'll get it out tomorrow.
> 
> As for my wish:
> 
> Diplo #1
> SLR Lonsdale
> H Upmann #2
> Trini Fundadore
> 
> I can always expand.


Expanding to:

Boli Inmensa
BBF
Monte #1
LGC MdO #1
Partagas Series Conn #1 or #2
*Punch SS #1*[/QUOTE]

I definately have that Punch SS#1 for you maybe a few more on that list. PM me your addy...I'll get these in the mail after the holiday!

For me...

H. Upmann Regalias
H Upmann Conni #1
H. Upmann Mag46
H. Upmann Sir Winston
H. Upmann Mag50 (new release)
RyJ Cazadores


----------



## CigarGal

Are the quotes not working properly? The last few posts are hard to figure out.


----------



## mikeyj23

CigarGal said:


> Are the quotes not working properly? The last few posts are hard to figure out.


A misplaced


Code:


[/quote]

 screwed everything up in subsequent posts.

*Current wish:*


Mr.Maduro said:


> H. Upmann Regalias
> H Upmann Conni #1
> H. Upmann Mag46
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> H. Upmann Mag50 (new release)
> RyJ Cazadores


----------



## Stogeyfish

Mr.Maduro said:


> Expanding to:
> 
> Boli Inmensa
> BBF
> Monte #1
> LGC MdO #1
> Partagas Series Conn #1 or #2
> *Punch SS #1*
> 
> I definately have that Punch SS#1 for you maybe a few more on that list. PM me your addy...I'll get these in the mail after the holiday!
> 
> For me...
> 
> H. Upmann Regalias
> H Upmann Conni #1
> H. Upmann Mag46
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> H. Upmann Mag50 (new release)
> RyJ Cazadores


Thanks! PM sent.


----------



## bobarian

Mr.Maduro said:


> For me...
> 
> *H. Upmann Regalias*
> H Upmann Conni #1
> *H. Upmann Mag46*
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> H. Upmann Mag50 (new release)
> RyJ Cazadores


I will take care of this one for Patrick. I have your addy.

My wish:
HUpmann Belvederes
HUpmann Aromaticos
ERDM Grandes d'Espanas(sp.)
ERDM Lonsdale
Partagas Lonsdale
Any Custom Roll-Hey! I can dream cant I?


----------



## BP22

vstrommark said:


> As luck would have it ... pm me your address


Thank you Mark!!!

RASS x 2
La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 2
PLPC
Partagas Presidente (?)

:ss


----------



## massphatness

bobarian said:


> My wish:
> HUpmann Belvederes
> HUpmann Aromaticos
> ERDM Grandes d'Espanas(sp.)
> ERDM Lonsdale
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Any Custom Roll-Hey! I can dream cant I?


Bumping Bobarian ...


----------



## CigarGal

DBall said:


> Well... I got the 'birthday beating' today:
> 
> 01 Medaille d'Or (not sure which one, but really long and skinny)
> 05 Party Short (never seen one this old before)
> 05 RyJ Exhibition #4 (new to me)
> 
> and for the birthday:
> 
> 99 Partagas Lusi.
> 
> Wow, what a gigantic cigar... never smoked one of these before either. This is a cigar I may have to just kick back on the balcony with and read an entire novel. I bet the cigar will outlast it
> 
> Can't wait to try em all... thank you, Marianne!


I think the LGC is a #2. I am glad they arrived in time for your Birthday!


----------



## massphatness

bobarian said:


> My wish:
> HUpmann Belvederes
> HUpmann Aromaticos
> ERDM Grandes d'Espanas(sp.)
> ERDM Lonsdale
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Any Custom Roll-Hey! I can dream cant I?


Bumping Bobarian again ... this wish is 2 days old.


----------



## hk3

massphatness said:


> Bumping Bobarian again ... this wish is 2 days old.





bobarian said:


> I will take care of this one for Patrick. I have your addy.
> 
> My wish:
> *HUpmann Belvederes*
> HUpmann Aromaticos
> ERDM Grandes d'Espanas(sp.)
> ERDM Lonsdale
> Partagas Lonsdale
> *Any Custom Roll-Hey! I can dream cant I*?


Oh what the heck. I can get these for ya. I think I still have your addy but shoot it to me again just in case.

For me-

Partagas Churchill Deluxe
LGC #1
LGC Tainos
Cohiba Lancero
Any Regional Release that is smoking good


----------



## Tw3nty

I got my cigars from Hk3 Saturday. thanks. You were to generous. 

He sent a 
Cohiba sig III 06
Quai D'Orsay Corona Claro
Por Lorranaga PC 06
Jose. L. Piedro Petit Cazadores 07

He also sent a bunch of cigars for me to review.


----------



## bobarian

hk3 said:


> Oh what the heck. I can get these for ya. I think I still have your addy but shoot it to me again just in case.
> 
> For me-
> 
> Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> LGC #1
> LGC Tainos
> Cohiba Lancero
> Any Regional Release that is smoking good


Thanks Hal! Your generosity is overwhelming!:tu


----------



## rack04

BP22 said:


> I got these for you Justin...my wish in five minutes. :tu


Got these from Brandon.

'01 Cohiba Lancero
'98 Boli CG
'98 ERdM Lonsdale
'08 Johnny-O Robusto
'07 Partagas Super Partagas

Thanks much.


----------



## hk3

hk3 said:


> Oh what the heck. I can get these for ya. I think I still have your addy but shoot it to me again just in case.
> 
> For me-
> 
> Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> LGC #1
> LGC Tainos
> Cohiba Lancero
> Any Regional Release that is smoking good


Bump for this dork.


----------



## bobarian

Mr.Maduro said:


> For me...
> 
> *H. Upmann Regalias*
> H Upmann Conni #1
> *H. Upmann Mag46*
> H. Upmann Sir Winston
> H. Upmann Mag50 (new release)
> RyJ Cazadores


Patrick, going out in the morning. DC#9101 1501 3471 1357 0026 45:tu


----------



## hk3

bobarian said:


> I will take care of this one for Patrick. I have your addy.
> 
> My wish:
> HUpmann Belvederes
> HUpmann Aromaticos
> ERDM Grandes d'Espanas(sp.)
> ERDM Lonsdale
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Any Custom Roll-Hey! I can dream cant I?


On the way- DC # 0307 1790 0003 5778 0092


----------



## jkim05

hk3 said:


> Oh what the heck. I can get these for ya. I think I still have your addy but shoot it to me again just in case.
> 
> For me-
> 
> *Partagas Churchill Deluxe*
> LGC #1
> LGC Tainos
> Cohiba Lancero
> Any Regional Release that is smoking good


Ok, Since this has been sitting a while, I'll take care of this one.

As for me, I really can't think of what to wish for...
LGC Tainos
ERDM Choix Supreme
Partagas Lonsdale
Cohiba CE
PSDC #1 or 2


----------



## hk3

Thanks jkim05! :tu


----------



## hk3

Got my wish from Bengalman yesterday. I thought it was part of the recent bombing on me so I got it mixed up. Oops!

-Hoyo Epi #2 (my wish)
-R&J Churchill
-Punch Punch

Thanks Ian!


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal said:


> Okay-my wish is for-
> 
> R&J short Churchill-saw one in Sahlila's cc box and it looks pretty tasty-My fav size is a robusto and that looks nice and chubby:tu


Gone Dave came through...

I don't know what year the SC's are, but they look yummy...and a Boli tag along(one of my favs), a cutter and a pin! I'm putting the pin on my Lions jacket


----------



## The Dakotan

Stogeyfish said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Going out in the a.m.
> DC - 0103 8555 7494 4153 3232:ss
> 
> donald
> Stogeyfish


Got a great selection from stogeyfish today!

2000 Hoyo Churchill
2007 RyJ Caz
2005 PSd2
2005 RyJ Cedros #3
1998 Boli CE

Thanks again, brother!


----------



## mikeyj23

I got an *awesome* package from althekillr today!

Juan Lopez PC
98 RyJ Churchill A/T
99 Vegas Robaina Familiar
00 Juan Lopez Corona
01 QdO Coronas Claro (2)
06 Por Larranaga Lonsdale "Exclusivo Alemania" (German)
07 ERdM Choix Supreme
07 Diplomaticos #4

Yeah, that's right - he sent 9 (amazing) cigars on his very first MAW/PIF. Thanks a ton Allen!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Stogeyfish said:


> Okay, got tired of watching the thread not move. I can do a few. Please PM your essentials and I'll get it out tomorrow.
> 
> As for my wish:
> 
> Diplo #1
> SLR Lonsdale
> H Upmann #2
> Trini Fundadore
> 
> I can always expand.


Expanding to:

Boli Inmensa
BBF
Monte #1
LGC MdO #1
Partagas Series Conn #1 or #2
Punch SS #1[/QUOTE]

Out today...

DC# 0308 0660 0000 0381 2056


----------



## massphatness

*bump*



jkim05 said:


> As for me, I really can't think of what to wish for...
> LGC Tainos
> ERDM Choix Supreme
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Cohiba CE
> PSDC #1 or 2


----------



## althekillr

forgot to post ResIpsa hooked me up with a great package including

the freshie esplendido I asked for
97 monte especial 
old and new boli pc

and one more cigar I forgot what it was cause I smoked it right when it came in. thanks alot bro!:ss


----------



## romwarrior

jkim05 said:


> Ok, Since this has been sitting a while, I'll take care of this one.
> 
> As for me, I really can't think of what to wish for...
> LGC Tainos
> ERDM Choix Supreme
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Cohiba CE
> PSDC #1 or 2


Time to expand??


----------



## jkim05

ok, needed an update, but just got home, so here goes:
LGC Tainos
ERDM Choix Supreme, Grandes de Espana, Tainos
Partagas Lonsdale
Cohiba CE, Lancero, Sig II Tubo
PSDC #1 or 2
QDO Panatelas
Punch SS #1/#2
RyJ Cazadores
Trini Robusto Extra


----------



## jkim05

jkim05 said:


> ok, needed an update, but just got home, so here goes:
> LGC Tainos
> ERDM Choix Supreme, Grandes de Espana, Tainos
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Cohiba CE, Lancero, Sig II Tubo
> PSDC #1 or 2
> QDO Panatelas
> Punch SS #1/#2
> RyJ Cazadores
> Trini Robusto Extra


Ok, one more update:
something long and skinny


----------



## romwarrior

jkim05 said:


> Ok, one more update:
> something long and skinny


OK, this one I can do. PM me your addy, Jeremy...

Back in a sec with my wish...


----------



## romwarrior

Ok, my wish:

H. Upmann Coronas Major
Boli CE
PLPC
Any RE (longshot!)

I'll expand later if necessary...


----------



## althekillr

> Boli CE
> PLPC
> Any RE (longshot!)


got you covered on all 3.

for me I'd be interested in trying a 06-08 ryj caz or an 01' siglo 5, or a newer sig 4, or newer coro. I'll expand this later if its too narrow.


----------



## althekillr

ok ading fresh monte 3, fresh monte especial. tia


----------



## althekillr

ok, anything smoking good from your humi.


----------



## bobarian

hk3 said:


> On the way- DC # 0307 1790 0003 5778 0092


Got home late tonite and Hal's package was waiting for me at the front door.
Wow, what a great selection! Thanks so much Hal!:tu

HUpmann Belvedere 02
Trini Reyes 06
HUpmann #2 07
SCDLH Oficios 07
Custom Roll w/pigtail 07-This thing is huge!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## gnukfu

althekillr said:


> ok, anything smoking good from your humi.


Oh!! I can do this!!! :tu

And here are my wishes
HdM Double Coronas
Cohiba Lancero
Trinidad Fundadores
LGC #1
Partagas 8-9-8


----------



## Mr.Maduro

bobarian said:


> Patrick, going out in the morning. DC#9101 1501 3471 1357 0026 45:tu


Received Bob's offering yesterday....

'99 Upmann Regalias (wish) this one is ash already! :tu
'99 Bolivar Corona Extra
'07 Upmann Mag 46 (wish)
'07 LGC M'd O #3
'07 Vegas Robania Familiar

Thank you very much Bob, you have been way too generous to me....watch out!! :ss


----------



## bobarian

Mr.Maduro said:


> Received Bob's offering yesterday....
> 
> '99 Upmann Regalias (wish) this one is ash already! :tu
> '99 Bolivar Corona Extra
> '07 Upmann Mag 46 (wish)
> '07 LGC M'd O #3
> '07 Vegas Robania Familiar
> 
> Thank you very much Bob, you have been way too generous to me....watch out!! :ss


Glad you liked the Regalias, the older machine mades are very tasty. The LGC is an 02. Enjoy. :tu


----------



## romwarrior

romwarrior said:


> OK, this one I can do. PM me your addy, Jeremy...


Jeremy, on its way:

0103 8555 7494 6834 1537


----------



## romwarrior

Bump for the current wish:



gnukfu said:


> Oh!! I can do this!!! :tu
> 
> And here are my wishes
> HdM Double Coronas
> Cohiba Lancero
> Trinidad Fundadores
> LGC #1
> Partagas 8-9-8


----------



## nasa25

Would love any trinidad.......


----------



## romwarrior

nasa25 said:


> Would love any trinidad.......


Read the first post of this thread. You have to grant a wish before making one.


----------



## landhoney

gnukfu said:


> Oh!! I can do this!!! :tu
> 
> And here are my wishes
> HdM Double Coronas
> Cohiba Lancero
> Trinidad Fundadores
> *LGC #1*
> Partagas 8-9-8


I've got that one, PM your address.

My wish:
H.Upmann Mag46 (really want to try this one)
Trini Reyes


----------



## nasa25

romwarrior said:


> Read the first post of this thread. You have to grant a wish before making one.


oops...I see.

Ok....I will look through the thread and see what I can help out with. Sorry bro's....didn't mean to come across as a cigar mooch.


----------



## romwarrior

nasa25 said:


> oops...I see.
> 
> Ok....I will look through the thread and see what I can help out with. Sorry bro's....didn't mean to come across as a cigar mooch.


I would suggest just observing this thread for a while to see exactly how it works. There is only ever one wish active at any time. Right now, it is Landhoney's wish. The post right above yours. No need to look through the thread for wishes. But be sure to read the first post.


----------



## nasa25

romwarrior said:


> I would suggest just observing this thread for a while to see exactly how it works. There is only ever one wish active at any time. Right now, it is Landhoney's wish. The post right above yours. No need to look through the thread for wishes. But be sure to read the first post.


yup....I get it now....I was just going through the thread...


----------



## icehog3

landhoney said:


> I've got that one, PM your address.
> 
> My wish:
> H.Upmann Mag46 (really want to try this one)
> Trini Reyes


Bump to the top.


----------



## vstrommark

landhoney said:


> I've got that one, PM your address.
> 
> My wish:
> H.Upmann Mag46 (really want to try this one)
> *Trini Reyes*


No Mags, but I got your Trinis. PM me your address.

I pass my wish to the IceHog in celebration of winning the hockey championship


----------



## Stogeyfish

Mr.Maduro said:


> Out today...
> 
> DC# 0308 0660 0000 0381 2056


Mr. Maduro hooked me up with the following:

2x Punch SS#1 '07 (wish)
1x PLPC '07 - always tasty
1x Party PC Especial '07 - never had one
1x Punch Black Prince '00 - reliable smoke

Thanks for the taking care of my wish!:tu


----------



## icehog3

vstrommark said:


> No Mags, but I got your Trinis. PM me your address.
> 
> I pass my wish to the IceHog in celebration of winning the hockey championship


I just looked to see what the current wish was, and I get cross-checked by Mark! 

Thanks, Brother...I will post a wish in a few minutes.


----------



## icehog3

First, another "muchas gracias" to Mark! :ss 

How about anything H. Upmann except for Tubos?


----------



## Old Sailor

I got ya on this Admiral...Mag 50's and possibly some others.
As for me give me a min.


----------



## Old Sailor

How about:
any RYJ thats smokin good :ss


----------



## RHNewfie

Give me 10 minutes or so and I think I can hook you up tomorrow Dave!!!



Old Sailor said:


> How about:
> any RYJ thats smokin good :ss


Done!!I have a nice 2001 RyJ Corona that is smoking nice and a #2 Tubos right from the island. I'll hook you up tomorrow.
As for my wish:
LcG MdO #4
PLPC
Juan Lopez PC
Cuaba Generoso
Any Diplomatico other than #4
Thanks!


----------



## RHNewfie

For some reason my post wont show the proper formatting!! Can someone help!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Awesome Jeff, see you and Faith tomorrow!:tu


----------



## pnoon

RHNewfie said:


> For some reason my post wont show the proper formatting!! Can someone help!!


Done


----------



## RHNewfie

pnoon said:


> Done


Thanks!! I am posting from my server and it just won't jive right for some reason!


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> I got ya on this Admiral...Mag 50's and possibly some others.
> As for me give me a min.


Thanks Dave!! You ole son of a son of a sailor!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

RHNewfie said:


> Give me 10 minutes or so and I think I can hook you up tomorrow Dave!!!
> 
> Done!!I have a nice 2001 RyJ Corona that is smoking nice and a #2 Tubos right from the island. I'll hook you up tomorrow.
> As for my wish:
> LcG MdO #4
> PLPC
> Juan Lopez PC
> Cuaba Generoso
> Any Diplomatico other than #4
> Thanks!


I'll pick up the ones in RED. PM me your addy! For me I'd like to pass my wish to a fine Gorilla named Joe who goes by lenguamor here in the jungle. He has a birthday coming up!! I'll PM him to tell him he's up!!


----------



## lenguamor

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll pick up the ones in RED. PM me your addy! For me I'd like to pass my wish to a fine Gorilla named Joe who goes by lenguamor here in the jungle. He has a birthday coming up!! I'll PM him to tell him he's up!!


That's very generous, Patrick; thank you. You're a good 'rilla. :ss

My wish is for


Any Quai D'Orsay
LGC Taino - never had one
Anything long and thin that you're liking now
I'll expand if necessary...thanks again, Patrick.


----------



## vstrommark

lenguamor said:


> My wish is for
> 
> 
> Any *Quai D'Orsay*
> LGC Taino - never had one
> Anything long and thin that you're liking now
> I'll expand if necessary...thanks again, Patrick.


Anything for Joe. I do have some tasty QdOs. PM me your address, even though I have it as I am pretty bad about writing it down _correctly_. :tu

I'll pass my wish along to the Host with the Most, the Shackmeister, Dave, aka Da Klugs - my wish is that I could have made it this year.


----------



## lenguamor

vstrommark said:


> Anything for Joe. I do have some tasty QdOs. PM me your address, even though I have it as I am pretty bad about writing it down _correctly_. :tu
> 
> I'll pass my wish along to the Host with the Most, the Shackmeister, Dave, aka Da Klugs - my wish is that I could have made it this year.


Thanks, Mark!


----------



## bobarian

*This aint the way its supposed to work!*

So I have read and re-read the rules. It clearly states the the one granting a wish send smokes to the wisher. So that's what I did, sent Patrick a few smokes and made my wish accordingly. Then the bastage posts this ominous warning.


Mr.Maduro said:


> Thank you very much Bob, you have been way too generous to me....*watch out!!* :ss


No hurricanes in Cali, so I aint worried....until Hurricane Patrick pops up in the 100degree heat! Baboom!:mn
http://imageshack.us

Upmann Belvederesx2 
Upmann Aromaticosx3
Boli Colosales-06 RE
PL Robusto-07 RE
Punch Super Robusto-06 RE

Damnation! I need to go find me some newbies in the NST to abuse!
Please give this man a few big bumps on the noggin! Thank you so much Patrick. One of the Aromaticos is about to go up in smoke.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Da Klugs

vstrommark said:


> Anything for Joe. I do have some tasty QdOs. PM me your address, even though I have it as I am pretty bad about writing it down _correctly_. :tu
> 
> I'll pass my wish along to the Host with the Most, the Shackmeister, Dave, aka Da Klugs - my wish is that I could have made it this year.


Awwww! Thanks!!!

OK how about an 08 Monte 4.


----------



## DavenportESQ

Gotcha Klugs!

Pm me your addy and I will post my wish In a little bit


----------



## DavenportESQ

My wish

Cohiba Maduro
Any tubo
Bolivar Corona Gigantes

Thanks!

Will check in later and expand if necesarry


----------



## landhoney

DavenportESQ said:


> My wish
> 
> *Cohiba Maduro*
> Any tubo
> Bolivar Corona Gigantes
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Will check in later and expand if necesarry


Got these, please PM your address and I'll take care of you.

My wish:

H.Upmann Mag 46 (let's try again )


----------



## Old Sailor

I got Jeff's PIF at the herf

Monte 5
RyJ corona 2001
RyJ #2 tubos
Punch tres petite corona 2001
Boli PC

Many Thanks Jeff:dr:dr


----------



## gnukfu

Al your smokes are going into the mail tomorrow morning! DC 0103 8555 7494 2691 3028


----------



## landhoney

landhoney said:


> Got these, please PM your address and I'll take care of you.
> 
> My wish:
> 
> H.Upmann Mag 46 (let's try again )


Bump/Expand if needed to any H.Upmann besides a Monarca.
But still really need to try the Mag 46, calling my name but don't want to commit to a box due to the seemingly love it or hate it nature of the cigar. Thanks.


----------



## Mystophales

landhoney said:


> Bump/Expand if needed to any H.Upmann besides a Monarca.
> But still really need to try the Mag 46, calling my name but don't want to commit to a box due to the seemingly love it or hate it nature of the cigar. Thanks.


If no one can get you the Mag 46 I can hook you up with some Corona Majors. I will just see if the one you really want becomes available...:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

RHNewfie said:


> Give me 10 minutes or so and I think I can hook you up tomorrow Dave!!!
> 
> Done!!I have a nice 2001 RyJ Corona that is smoking nice and a #2 Tubos right from the island. I'll hook you up tomorrow.
> As for my wish:
> LcG MdO #4
> PLPC
> Juan Lopez PC
> Cuaba Generoso
> Any Diplomatico other than #4
> Thanks!


Out today Jeff!! :tu


----------



## bobarian

Mystophales said:


> If no one can get you the Mag 46 I can hook you up with some Corona Majors. I will just see if the one you really want becomes available...:tu


I believe that according to the rules this satisfies his request for anything Upmann other than the Monarchas. You are up, what is it that you desire?:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

Mr.Maduro said:


> Out today Jeff!! :tu


Suhweeeeeeet!!


----------



## landhoney

bobarian said:


> I believe that according to the rules this satisfies his request for anything Upmann other than the Monarchas. You are up, what is it that you desire?:ss


Indeed it does, I've held up the thread long enough. Behind in the count 0 for 2, but don't count me out yet - this cigar will be my white whale! Ok, maybe grey whale. Looking forward to the Corona Major Mystophales, PM sent.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

bump for the current wish.............:chk


----------



## ir13

landhoney said:


> Indeed it does, I've held up the thread long enough. Behind in the count 0 for 2, but don't count me out yet - this cigar will be my white whale! Ok, maybe grey whale. Looking forward to the Corona Major Mystophales, PM sent.


3rd Time will be the charm.


----------



## landhoney

Fishbeadtwo said:


> bump for the current wish.............:chk


Thanks, but no current wish, my wish was granted and Mystophales is up when he gets back on the forum. I sent a PM to Mystophales, so he'll know when he gets back on. Feel free to send me a Mag 46 though, I'm not proud. :r Just kidding of course, no trolling here, just poking fun (what an awful expression).


----------



## vstrommark

okay, 2 packages went out today for this thread.

DC# 9101 8052 1368 3088 2232 60 for Joe, it's my birthday real soon so bomb me, lenguamor

DC# 9101 8052 1368 3004 1759 25 for landhoney, "Seth"

Enjoy boys!


----------



## landhoney

ir13 said:


> 3rd Time will be the charm.


I feel like an old woman, "You rascal!" :r Third time indeed. ir13 controls the future.


----------



## Mystophales

landhoney said:


> Thanks, but no current wish, my wish was granted and Mystophales is up when he gets back on the forum. I sent a PM to Mystophales, so he'll know when he gets back on. Feel free to send me a Mag 46 though, I'm not proud. :r Just kidding of course, no trolling here, just poking fun (what an awful expression).


Cool...will have it out in the morning..:tu

My wish is for any of the following...

Cohiba Siglo VI
H. Upmann #2
Romeo y Julieta Churchill
San Cristobal El Morro
Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
Trinidad Robusto Extra


----------



## The Dakotan

Mystophales said:


> Cohiba Siglo VI
> H. Upmann #2
> * Romeo y Julieta Churchill*
> San Cristobal El Morro
> * Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro*
> Trinidad Robusto Extra


I can get this. PM me your addy and I'll get it out tomorrow.

As for my wish:
Cuaba Salomones
Cohiba Lancero
Punch SS1
RyJ Prince of Wales
PsD4 (with age)
RyJ EL or RE (with the exception of the Escudos)


----------



## The Dakotan

On it's way: 0103 8555 7493 5576 8027

Expanding ...

Cuaba Salomones
Cohiba Lancero
Punch SS1
RyJ Prince of Wales
PsD4 (with age)
RyJ EL or RE (with the exception of the Escudos)[/quote]
PLPC (2007 or earlier)
Upmann #2
Upmann Lonsdale
Boli Lonsdale
RyJ PC (2005 or earlier)
Dip #2


----------



## Old Sailor

Tom, your Upmann's on the way!:tu


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> Tom, your Upmann's on the way!:tu


Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Mystophales

landhoney said:


> Thanks, but no current wish, my wish was granted and Mystophales is up when he gets back on the forum. I sent a PM to Mystophales, so he'll know when he gets back on. Feel free to send me a Mag 46 though, I'm not proud. :r Just kidding of course, no trolling here, just poking fun (what an awful expression).


This is weird...two posts in a row saying H.Upmann's are on the way..:r

DC#0308 0730 0000 8723 5350

Should reach you before the weekend....enjoy bro!


----------



## ResIpsa

The Dakotan said:


> On it's way: 0103 8555 7493 5576 8027
> 
> Expanding ...
> 
> Cuaba Salomones
> Cohiba Lancero
> Punch SS1
> RyJ Prince of Wales
> PsD4 (with age)
> RyJ EL or RE (with the exception of the Escudos)
> PLPC (2007 or earlier)
> Upmann #2
> Upmann Lonsdale
> Boli Lonsdale
> RyJ PC (2005 or earlier)
> Dip #2


bumpage


----------



## CigarGal

The Dakotan said:


> On it's way: 0103 8555 7493 5576 8027
> 
> Expanding ...
> 
> *Cuaba Salomones*
> Cohiba Lancero
> Punch SS1
> RyJ Prince of Wales
> PsD4 (with age)
> RyJ EL or RE (with the exception of the Escudos)


*PLPC (2007 or earlier)*
Upmann #2
Upmann Lonsdale
Boli Lonsdale
RyJ PC (2005 or earlier)
Dip #2[/QUOTE]

I hate to see you suffer Jeff-send me an addy


----------



## CigarGal

The formatting disease is spreading 

Okay-my wish is..................

I love any Boli that is a few years old...I love them Boli's

BBF works, or any big old fat Boli you have laying around with some age on it-I have plenty of Royal Cs and Petite Cs


----------



## The Dakotan

CigarGal said:


> suffer Jeff-send me an addy


haha. thanks Marianne!! PM sent!


----------



## bobarian

CigarGal said:


> The formatting disease is spreading
> 
> Okay-my wish is..................
> 
> I love any Boli that is a few years old...I love them Boli's
> 
> BBF works, or any big old fat Boli you have laying around with some age on it-I have plenty of Royal Cs and Petite Cs


I got an old Boli lying around! PM me your addy!:ss


----------



## bobarian

OK, my wish:

ERDM Grandes de Espana
Partagas Lonsdale-After reading the Ode, I gotta try one
Mag 50-New release
Partagas MM
Siglo V


----------



## romwarrior

althekillr said:


> got you covered on all 3.


Man, Allen does NOT mess around. I got my wish today. Or should I say I got three wishes granted plus FIVE extras:










Boli Colosales German RE (wish)
'07 ERDM Choix
'04 PLPC (wish)
'07 PLPC (to compare)
PL Lonsdale German RE (wish)
Monte Especial (I love these!)
'99 RyJ Churchill
'99 Party 898V

Somebody help me bump his RG please. Thank you very much, Allen!!


----------



## bobarian

Marianne, Your package is going out in the morning. DC# 9101785091401721520515


----------



## Darrell

romwarrior said:


> Man, Allen does NOT mess around. I got my wish today. Or should I say I got three wishes granted plus FIVE extras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boli Colosales German RE (wish)
> '07 ERDM Choix
> '04 PLPC (wish)
> '07 PLPC (to compare)
> PL Lonsdale German RE (wish)
> Monte Especial (I love these!)
> '99 RyJ Churchill
> '99 Party 898V
> 
> Somebody help me bump his RG please. Thank you very much, Allen!!


Sorry to interrupt, but freeeeeeeeeeeeak. :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## romwarrior

bobarian said:


> OK, my wish:
> 
> ERDM Grandes de Espana
> Partagas Lonsdale-After reading the Ode, I gotta try one
> Mag 50-New release
> Partagas MM
> Siglo V


Bump for the current wish...


----------



## DavenportESQ

Just got my MAW from Seth (landhoney)

Crazy can't believe it got here so fast. Thanks again

LGC1-02
VR Classico 99
SP corona 01
La Dorona Panatela 91
Cohiba Secretos 07-My wish!

Thanks for hookin a bother up seth!


----------



## bobarian

bobarian said:


> OK, my wish:
> 
> ERDM Grandes de Espana
> Partagas Lonsdale-After reading the Ode, I gotta try one
> Mag 50-New release
> Partagas MM
> Siglo V


Let me expand a bit.

ERDM Demitasse
Monte Mag 46 Tubo
Hoyo Epi Especiales-08
HUpmann Lonsdale
Partagas Serie du Conn #1 or 2


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Jeez Bob, I need to resupply so I can hit you with some one of these days....Unfortunately my humi cannot fulfill you wish ....:hn


----------



## ir13

bobarian said:


> OK, my wish:
> 
> ERDM Grandes de Espana
> Partagas Lonsdale-After reading the Ode, I gotta try one
> Mag 50-New release
> Partagas MM
> Siglo V





bobarian said:


> Let me expand a bit.
> 
> ERDM Demitasse
> Monte Mag 46 Tubo
> Hoyo Epi Especiales-08
> HUpmann Lonsdale
> Partagas Serie du Conn #1 or 2


Bump for Bob's Wish :ss


----------



## landhoney

vstrommark the mindereader! 

2 - Trinin Reyes ~'05-'06 -my wish(got home very late last night, and don't have them in front of me)
2- RyJ Mille Fluers (don't remember the year, but these are new to me)
1 - ERdM Lonsdale '99 (again, not 100% on the year, but I'm UBER excited about this one, lonsdales have become a large part of my smallish collection and this one has been calling to me, but haven't been able to try it - it would have been amongst my next MAW wish)

Thank you vstrommark! Its awesome when your as, if not more, excited about a bonus stick as your actual wish.


----------



## vstrommark

landhoney said:


> vstrommark the mindereader!
> 
> 2 - Trinin Reyes ~'05-'06 -my wish(got home very late last night, and don't have them in front of me)
> 2- RyJ Mille Fluers (don't remember the year, but these are new to me)
> 1 - ERdM Lonsdale '99 (again, not 100% on the year, but I'm UBER excited about this one, lonsdales have become a large part of my smallish collection and this one has been calling to me, but haven't been able to try it - it would have been amongst my next MAW wish)
> 
> Thank you vstrommark! Its awesome when your as, if not more, excited about a bonus stick as your actual wish.


Glad they found a good home. The reyes are from an 06 cab. The MFs are 06 (May, I think) and the ERDM is a '99.


----------



## Old Sailor

Ok, Bob I got you on the Mag 50's plus a few tag-alongs!

I'd like to pass my wish to Trishield as I go back on shift next week...PM sent to him.

Bob...shot me your addy please.


----------



## 68TriShield

Old Sailor said:


> Ok, Bob I got you on the Mag 50's plus a few tag-alongs!
> 
> I'd like to pass my wish to Trishield as I go back on shift next week...PM sent to him.
> 
> Bob...shot me your addy please.


Thanks Dave! I don't care what they say about you 

How any Monte or H Upmann that's smoking good?


----------



## hk3

68TriShield said:


> Thanks Dave! I don't care what they say about you
> 
> How any Monte or H Upmann that's smoking good?





skibumdc said:


> Here goes.
> PSD no 4
> PSD no 2
> Cohiba Siglo I
> Cohiba Siglo II
> Cohiba Siglo III
> Cohiba Siglo IV
> Cohiba Siglo V
> Punch Punch
> Montecristo Edmundo's
> Trinidad Fundadores
> Trinidad Reyes
> Bolivar Gold Medal
> 
> SO far the only CC's I've been able to try while overseas or gifted were Monte #'2, #4, Cohiba Madura Secreto, Cohba Siglo VI, and Bolivar Petit Corona.
> 
> Looking to start going down this slope possibly.


I'm confused here????? Who's wish is it? If it's 68's then I've got it taken care of and pass me your addy....


----------



## bobarian

Old Sailor said:


> Ok, Bob I got you on the Mag 50's plus a few tag-alongs!
> 
> I'd like to pass my wish to Trishield as I go back on shift next week...PM sent to him.
> 
> Bob...shot me your addy please.


Woohoo! Thank you Dave. PM on the way.:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Looks like Dave is indeed the current wisher, except that NOW by offering to Dave , you are on deck sir! Wish away............:ss


----------



## mikeyj23

hk3 said:


> I'm confused here????? Who's wish is it? If it's 68's then I've got it taken care of and pass me your addy....


As I see it you're up.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The Professor said:


> Welcome to the Cuban MAW/PIF III!!!!!
> 
> Since the old thread was getting huge, I decided to renew this thread with the mods' blessing. I added a few small rules hopefully to improve this.
> 
> Most of you know how this works but for those who don't here you go. Its very simple:
> 
> 1. It's all Cuban. That means only wish for and only send Cuban cigars. No NCs should be involved in this MAW/PIF--there are other threads for that.
> 
> 2. Know that you've got bona fide provenance for all cigars. If you don't *know* you've got legit sticks, then you shouldn't be participating in this. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 3. Watch before you play. This is a suggestion more than a rule. It's important for you to get a feel for this exchange before you jump in. If you're just starting in the world of Habanos, hold out for a few months--the thread will still be here. If you're new to CS, just watch and learn for a little bit to get a sense for the norms/customs at play.
> 
> 4. It's a chain of wishes which happen one at a time based upon granting a wish first. You get in by granting the "current wish", of which there is only one (member) here at a time that has a wish to be granted up (may be for any one of a list of cigars). If you are able to grant that wish, then you are the next one entitled to make your wish.
> 
> 5. You'll notice that most people post a list of cigars that they're wishing for. When you grant that person's wish, you're agreeing to send one or more of the cigars listed. You may also note, from reading the various MAW/PIF threads, that pretty much everyone sends some tag-alongs (Cuban) to go with the granted cigar(s). While this isn't necessarily a "rule", it does tend to be the way of the jungle. And hey, since you already have to fill up that small usps priority box, you might as well use cigars rather than those annoying little packing peanuts that just wind up all over the floor anyway.
> 
> 6. When granting a wish, try to have a wish in mind to post at the same time, and when someone has said that they can grant your wish it will automatically be confirmed (i.e., don't ask "is that OK" and wait for a response if you're able to send what was wished). So keep your wishes detailed so that you get what you want. This will save time so no one is chiming in for people to post wishes or bumping the thread all the time. When that happens, it can be difficult to keep track of whose wish it is.
> 
> 7. If no one grants your wish after 24 hours, expand your wish cigar list (especially if you were looking for harder to obtain cigars).
> 
> 8. Generally speaking, it's in poor taste to ask for something ultra rare and expensive when you granted a wish for something pedestrian. Sometimes you might get lucky, but you don't want to hold up the thread for unrealistic wishes; although there is no limit to your wishes, this is one of those customs/norms things. For Example: Dave grants Paul some Jose Piedra Brevas and then wishes for Dunhill Estupendos. Very extreme, but you get the picture.
> 
> 9. If you have a question or a problem, PM a mod who's active in the thread.
> 
> 10. Have fun, dag nabbit!  :tu


Check the rules above....



skibumdc said:


> Here goes.
> PSD no 4
> PSD no 2
> Cohiba Siglo I
> Cohiba Siglo II
> Cohiba Siglo III
> Cohiba Siglo IV
> Cohiba Siglo V
> Punch Punch
> Montecristo Edmundo's
> Trinidad Fundadores
> Trinidad Reyes
> Bolivar Gold Medal
> 
> SO far the only CC's I've been able to try while overseas or gifted were Monte #'2, #4, Cohiba Madura Secreto, Cohba Siglo VI, and Bolivar Petit Corona.
> 
> Looking to start going down this slope possibly.


----------



## hk3

Thanks for the clarification fellas :tu

My wish is for any of the following-

Cohiba Lancero 
Upmann Sir Winston
Cohiba Esplendido
Anything harder to find
Partagas P-2
One of the newer RE's or EL's 

If this is too tough, I will expand


----------



## 68TriShield

hk3 said:


> I'm confused here????? Who's wish is it? If it's 68's then I've got it taken care of and pass me your addy....


Thank You Sir!


----------



## CigarGal

CigarGal said:


> *PLPC (2007 or earlier)*
> Upmann #2
> Upmann Lonsdale
> Boli Lonsdale
> RyJ PC (2005 or earlier)
> Dip #2
> *PSD4
> Cuaba Salamone*


I hate to see you suffer Jeff-send me an addy[/QUOTE]

This is going out today, Jeff
0306 1070 0005 0983 2833


----------



## gnukfu

I received my wish (LGC #1) from Seth (Landhoney)










'02 LGC #1 (2)
'99 Los Statos Delicios
'98 Montecristo Joyitas (2)
'07 Siglo I

Thanks for the great smokes Seth - never had any of these before! :ss


----------



## landhoney

gnukfu said:


> '99 Los Statos Delicios
> :ss


I have the handwriting of a doctor without the PHD, just FYI those are Delirios.  Enjoy them.


----------



## romwarrior

hk3 said:


> Thanks for the clarification fellas :tu
> 
> My wish is for any of the following-
> 
> Cohiba Lancero
> Upmann Sir Winston
> Cohiba Esplendido
> Anything harder to find
> Partagas P-2
> One of the newer RE's or EL's
> 
> If this is too tough, I will expand


Bump for the current wish...


----------



## Mystophales

The Dakotan said:


> I can get this. PM me your addy and I'll get it out tomorrow


Got my wish from The Dakotan today and all I can say is mmmmmmmm. Not only was my wish granted but they are all well aged as well....:dr

View attachment 20961


2002 Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
1999 RyJ Churchill x2
1999 Punch Corona x2

Thanks a lot brother...these smell absolutely incredible. Hell my mouth is watering just thinking of lighting one of these bad boys up. Greatly appreciated...:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Mystophales said:


> Thanks a lot brother...these smell absolutely incredible. Hell my mouth is watering just thinking of lighting one of these bad boys up. Greatly appreciated...:tu


My pleasure! Enjoy! :tu


----------



## althekillr

got a great fiver from gnukfu

rass, sc el principe, lgc mdo #4 02, siglo 2, and a punch rs 12 00. 

thanks for the wonderful smokes.:tu


----------



## hk3

hk3 said:


> Thanks for the clarification fellas :tu
> 
> My wish is for any of the following-
> 
> *Cohiba Lancero *
> *Upmann Sir Winston*
> *Cohiba Esplendido*
> *Partagas P-2*
> *One of the newer RE's or EL's *
> 
> If this is too tough, I will expand


Bump for Friday morning


----------



## RHNewfie

Got my MAW from Mr. Maduro today!! Fantastic selection of sticks!

2 2007 PLPC (wish)
1 2007 Trini Reyes
1 2006 PSP2
1 2001 Dip 3

Thanks!! One will burn today!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

RHNewfie said:


> Got my MAW from Mr. Maduro today!! Fantastic selection of sticks!
> 
> 2 2007 PLPC (wish)
> 1 2007 Trini Reyes
> 1 2006 PSP2
> 1 2001 Dip 3
> 
> Thanks!! One will burn today!!


I'm happy they got there safe. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Afternoon bump for the man from Paw-Paw....


----------



## ResIpsa

hk3 said:


> Thanks for the clarification fellas :tu
> 
> My wish is for any of the following-
> 
> Cohiba Lancero
> Upmann Sir Winston
> Cohiba Esplendido
> Anything harder to find
> Partagas P-2
> One of the newer RE's or EL's
> 
> If this is too tough, I will expand


You should try to expand this, the thread is at a halt.


----------



## hk3

-Cohiba Lancero 
-Upmann Sir Winston
-Cohiba Esplendido
-Anything harder to find
-Partagas P-2
-One of the newer RE's or EL's 


Time to expand..... 

-Por Larranaga (not PC or Montecarlo)
-Partagas Churchill Deluxe
-Partagas 898 
-Partagas Mille Fleur
-Partagas Presidente
(yeah, I like Partagas)


----------



## hk3

hk3 said:


> -Cohiba Lancero
> -Upmann Sir Winston
> -Cohiba Esplendido
> -Anything harder to find
> -Partagas P-2
> -One of the newer RE's or EL's
> 
> Time to expand.....
> 
> -Por Larranaga (not PC or Montecarlo)
> -Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> -Partagas 898
> -Partagas Mille Fleur
> -Partagas Presidente
> (yeah, I like Partagas)


Bump for Saturday-


----------



## borndead1

hk3 said:


> -Cohiba Lancero
> -Upmann Sir Winston
> -Cohiba Esplendido
> -Anything harder to find
> -*Partagas P-2*
> -One of the newer RE's or EL's
> 
> Time to expand.....
> 
> -Por Larranaga (not PC or Montecarlo)
> -Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> -Partagas 898
> -Partagas Mille Fleur
> -Partagas Presidente
> (yeah, I like Partagas)


OK, I have sat on the sidelines long enough. I gotcha on this one. No need to give me your addy....*I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE....MUAHAHA!*

OK, my wish:

Any Vegas Robaina (never had one!)
Any LGC (never had one!)
Any tubo, PC or larger
Any machine made, PC or larger

Thanks!


----------



## Mystophales

borndead1 said:


> OK, I have sat on the sidelines long enough. I gotcha on this one. No need to give me your addy....*I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE....MUAHAHA!*
> 
> OK, my wish:
> 
> Any Vegas Robaina (never had one!)
> Any LGC (never had one!)
> Any tubo, PC or larger
> Any machine made, PC or larger
> 
> Thanks!


I got you on the tubos brother just send me your addy...:tu


----------



## Mystophales

I guess I should have posted a wish in my last post...:r

Well to be completely honest I really don't know what to wish for so I will just say anything Bolivar, RyJ or H. Upmann that is larger in RG than 42. I really do need to expand my horizons a little and so far this thread has been perfect for that...:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

CigarGal said:


> I hate to see you suffer Jeff-send me an addy


Marianne sent me a great selection!

2006 PLPC (wish)
2006 Cuaba Salamones
2006 PSD4 (she didn't know this but I wanted one of these!)
2001 VR Clasico

Thanks!


----------



## SteveDMatt

Mystophales said:


> I guess I should have posted a wish in my last post...:r
> 
> Well to be completely honest I really don't know what to wish for so I will just say anything Bolivar, RyJ or H. Upmann that is larger in RG than 42. I really do need to expand my horizons a little and so far this thread has been perfect for that...:tu


You made this too easy. PM me your address and I will get a package out Monday.

As for my wish:
Any RA with a few years
Any thing else you feel is smoking nice now.


----------



## Mystophales

SteveDMatt said:


> You made this too easy. PM me your address and I will get a package out Monday.
> 
> As for my wish:
> Any RA with a few years
> Any thing else you feel is smoking nice now.


Easy is a good thing....:r


----------



## hk3

borndead1 said:


> OK, I have sat on the sidelines long enough. I gotcha on this one. No need to give me your addy....*I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE....MUAHAHA!*
> 
> OK, my wish:
> 
> Any Vegas Robaina (never had one!)
> Any LGC (never had one!)
> Any tubo, PC or larger
> Any machine made, PC or larger
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Mark! :tu


----------



## CigarGal

The Dakotan said:


> Marianne sent me a great selection!
> 
> 2006 PLPC (wish)
> 2006 Cuaba Salamones
> 2006 PSD4 (she didn't know this but I wanted one of these!)
> 2001 VR Clasico
> 
> Thanks!


Actually I did know. Three of them were on your list. I had 4 of the PSD4s left-I sent one to you and that night I smoked another-it was great! Let me know how that Cuaba smokes-I haven't had one yet.


----------



## hk3

Got my wish from Mark yesterday.

-Partagas P2 (my wish)
-R&J No. 2 Tubo (X2)
-PLPC
-Hoyo depute

Thanks Mark! :tu


----------



## CigarGal

Got the Bolis from Bob...these are great!




99 Boli CE
06 Boli Colosels
01 VR Familar
99 Punch Punch
99 Vegueros(brand new to me)

Thanks, Bob for granting my Boli wish.


----------



## hk3

SteveDMatt said:


> You made this too easy. PM me your address and I will get a package out Monday.
> 
> *As for my wish:
> Any RA with a few years
> Any thing else you feel is smoking nice now*.


Bump for the current wish


----------



## Mystophales

borndead1 said:


> OK, my wish:
> 
> Any Vegas Robaina (never had one!)
> Any LGC (never had one!)
> Any tubo, PC or larger
> Any machine made, PC or larger
> 
> Thanks!


Got the tubos on the way brother...:tu

DC# 0308 0730 0000 8723 5961

Enjoy!


----------



## icehog3

Dave (Old Salior) aboslutely crushed my mailbox with his Over the Border Pif....Dave, over the top as usual...Thank you so much, My Friend! 

H. Upmann Mag50 new release x 2 (one was my wish!)
Bolivar Simones (Awesome!)
PSD4 (Love 'em)
H. Upmann (corona?)

Salutes to my Canadian Brother, your generosity spans the Borders, Dave!


----------



## Old Sailor

Correct on the corona, enjoy my friend!:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> Correct on the corona, enjoy my friend!:tu:tu


Sweet....those are awesome too!

Thanks Dave! :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt

SteveDMatt said:


> As for my wish:
> Any RA with a few years
> Any thing else you feel is smoking nice now.


Expanding:

Anything you think will smoke nice sometime soon.:ss


----------



## gnukfu

SteveDMatt said:


> Expanding:
> 
> Anything you think will smoke nice sometime soon.:ss


Well I have this one! I have stuff that is smoking good right now and will smoke better soon......

My wishes
HdM Double Coronas
Cohiba Lancero
Trinidad Fundadores
Partagas 8-9-8


----------



## awsmith4

gnukfu said:


> Well I have this one! I have stuff that is smoking good right now and will smoke better soon......
> 
> My wishes
> *HdM Double Coronas*
> Cohiba Lancero
> Trinidad Fundadores
> Partagas 8-9-8


I can do that one for you George!

My Wishes:
RAG
ERDM Choix Supreme
RyJ Short Churchill
Monte #2
Diplomatico #2


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

awsmith4 said:


> I can do that one for you George!
> 
> My Wishes:
> RAG
> ERDM Choix Supreme
> *RyJ Short Churchill*
> Monte #2
> Diplomatico #2


i got one of these with your name on it brother. :tu

PM me your snailer and i'll get her out to ya!

a few i still have yet to try on my wishlist:
ERDM - tainos
cohiba - lancero
punch - ninfa
trini - fundadores
partagas - serie P No.2 tubos

thanks!


----------



## hk3

Got my wish from Jkim05 today!

-Piedra Petit Cazadore
-Cuaba Divino
-Party Churchill Deluxe (my wish :dr)
-PLPC
-Quai D'Orsay Corona Claro

Thanks a ton Jeremy! :tu:tu This will be my first Party Churchill Deluxe!


----------



## hk3

Jay Hemingway said:


> i got one of these with your name on it brother. :tu
> 
> PM me your snailer and i'll get her out to ya!
> 
> a few i still have yet to try on my wishlist:
> *ERDM - tainos*
> *cohiba - lancero*
> *punch - ninfa*
> *trini - fundadores*
> *partagas - serie P No.2 tubos*
> 
> thanks!


Bump for Jay.


----------



## Tbain

Jay Hemingway said:


> a few i still have yet to try on my wishlist:
> 
> ERDM - tainos
> cohiba - lancero
> punch - ninfa
> trini - fundadores
> 
> thanks!


I'll send you these.

I'll take anything that you think of reaching for every time you get in your humidor. It doesn't have to be anything fancy or rare, just something your loving.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

Tbain said:


> I'll send you these.


what a bad arse BOTL!!!!!!! snailer sent my man. thanks for the hook-up.
:tu



Tbain said:


> *I'll take anything that you think of reaching for every time you get in your humidor. It doesn't have to be anything fancy or rare, just something your loving.*


i hope that someone finds something really special for your wish brother.


----------



## The Professor

Tbain said:


> I'll send you these.
> 
> I'll take anything that you think of reaching for every time you get in your humidor. It doesn't have to be anything fancy or rare, just something your loving.


Trent ... I can take care of you, my friend. I'll shoot you a PM for your snailer again. 

As for my wish? Let's start it off as a Cohiba Sig III or Sig IV with at least 3 years on it. I remember Barbie raving about the III when I was on my anti-Cohiba kick. Now that I'm a wh0re, I wouldn't mind trying one again. :chk


----------



## hk3

The Professor said:


> Trent ... I can take care of you, my friend. I'll shoot you a PM for your snailer again.
> 
> As for my wish? Let's start it off as a Cohiba Sig III or Sig IV with at least 3 years on it. I remember Barbie raving about the III when I was on my anti-Cohiba kick. Now that I'm a wh0re, I wouldn't mind trying one again. :chk


I reckon I will take care of this one for ya.  PM me that addy of yours.

For me, I would like anything that you think I will remember as being a *great* cigar. :dr


----------



## SteveDMatt

Mystophales said:


> Well to be completely honest I really don't know what to wish for so I will just say anything Bolivar, RyJ or H. Upmann that is larger in RG than 42. I really do need to expand my horizons a little and so far this thread has been perfect for that...:tu


PMed the DC. Enjoy.


----------



## The Professor

hk3 said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> I reckon I will take care of this one for ya.  PM me that addy of yours.
> 
> For me, I would like anything that you think I will remember as being a *great* cigar. :dr


Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## Mystophales

SteveDMatt said:


> PMed the DC. Enjoy.


Looking forward to it brother!


----------



## gnukfu

SteveD here is the DC for your smokage!!! 0103 8555 7494 5571 5815


----------



## hk3

hk3 said:


> [/size]
> 
> I reckon I will take care of this one for ya.  PM me that addy of yours.
> 
> *For me, I would like anything that you think I will remember as being a great cigar. :dr*




*bump*


----------



## awsmith4

Headed your way George!

0307 0020 0001 8224 8713


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

*hey* *awsmith4* !!!

incomming!

0307 3330 0000 0205 0422

:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

hk3 said:


> I'm confused here????? Who's wish is it? If it's 68's then I've got it taken care of and pass me your addy....


It was my wish(thanks Old Sailor:tu) and Hal filled it perfectly!
I have none of these in single or box.This is just what I look for in a wish 
the wish was for any Monte or H.Upmann...
07 Monte #2 
06 Edmundo
06 H.Upmann #2 
02 HU Belvadere
HdM Short Corona


----------



## romwarrior

hk3 said:


> For me, I would like anything that you think I will remember as being a *great* cigar. :dr


Bump for the current wish to avoid confusion. I don't know how you would expand an ANYTHING wish.


----------



## lenguamor

hk3 said:


> [/size]
> 
> I reckon I will take care of this one for ya.  PM me that addy of yours.
> 
> For me, I would like anything that you think I will remember as being a *great* cigar. :dr


I have something I think you'll think is great - _and its sister!_ Hhahahahaha!

Seriously Hal, PM me your addy again. :ss

My wish: Anything unusual, out of the ordinary - exceptional.


----------



## romwarrior

lenguamor said:


> My wish: Anything unusual, out of the ordinary - exceptional.


Bump...


----------



## borndead1

Mystophales said:


> Got the tubos on the way brother...:tu
> 
> DC# 0308 0730 0000 8723 5961
> 
> Enjoy!


Got my wish from Mystophales today!

RyJ #2 tubos X 2 (one of my faves--running low on them! )
H Upmann Corona Major X 2 (another of my faves-almost out of them! )
SCDLH Principe (never had a SCDLH--looking forward to it!)

Thanks brother! :tu


----------



## massphatness

lenguamor said:


> My wish: Anything unusual, out of the ordinary - exceptional.


bump


----------



## The Professor

Tbain said:


> I'll take anything that you think of reaching for every time you get in your humidor. It doesn't have to be anything fancy or rare, just something your loving.





The Professor said:


> Trent ... I can take care of you, my friend. I'll shoot you a PM for your snailer again.


been in contact with tbain and made arrangements to get him his cigars. :tu


----------



## ir13

lenguamor said:


> My wish: Anything unusual, out of the ordinary - exceptional.


Bump for the current wish.


----------



## kgoings

lenguamor said:


> My wish: Anything unusual, out of the ordinary - exceptional.


Time to expand?


----------



## gnukfu

I received the smokes from Albert today. What a great selection of cigars.










Partagas PC (?)
Partagas 8-5-8
HdM DC 
LGC #2 (?)
Vegas Robaina

Thanks again Albert!! I'm enjoying the LGC as I type this. :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt

I received gnukfu's selection today, and I must say..."WOW!"

'07 Rass (I love the '06, maybe my fav. Can't wait to try)
'07 SC El Principe 
'07 Cuaba Exclusivo (Never had)
'07 HDM #2 (Been a while)
'02 LGC #4 (Getting into the skinny sticks, another can't wait to try)

Thanks for the great selection George.


----------



## bobarian

Old Sailor said:


> Ok, Bob I got you on the Mag 50's plus a few tag-alongs!
> 
> I'd like to pass my wish to Trishield as I go back on shift next week...PM sent to him.
> 
> Bob...shot me your addy please.


I received my wish today from Dave!:ss What a fantastic way to end the week!:chk
Dave, you must be a mind reader!

HUpmann Mag 50x2-My wish!
HUpmann-Corona sized please help with this one
Cohiba Sig II cab-I have been wanting to try this one to compare to the tubo
Bolivar Simones Canadian RE-A wish I gave up on long ago!

Thanks so much, Dave.:tu


----------



## awsmith4

gnukfu said:


> I received the smokes from Albert today. What a great selection of cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partagas PC (?)
> Partagas 8-5-8
> HdM DC
> LGC #2 (?)
> Vegas Robaina
> 
> Thanks again Albert!! I'm enjoying the LGC as I type this. :tu


Sorry I forgot a note

Partagas Mille Fluer
Partagas de Partagas No1
HdM DC
LGC MdO #2
VR Clasicos

Enjoy George


----------



## massphatness

lenguamor said:


> My wish: Anything unusual, out of the ordinary - exceptional.


I wish I could grant this wish, but the best I can do for now is bump it.


----------



## lenguamor

lenguamor said:


> ...My wish: Anything unusual, out of the ordinary - exceptional.


Revised: Anything you're liking now.


----------



## awsmith4

Jay Hemingway said:


> *hey* *awsmith4* !!!
> 
> incomming!
> 
> 0307 3330 0000 0205 0422
> 
> :tu


Got mine from Jay Hemingway today. They look fantastic. He went way above my expectations










HdM Regalos
BGM
RyJ Short Churchill (my wish)
Boli PC (?)
Boli RC 
2x Cuaba Divinos

Thanks again brother, the Gold Metal would have been next on my wish list had I had to expand. I can say I am thoroughly excited about every one of these


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

i am glad you are happy with the package my man. enjoy! :tu


----------



## vstrommark

lenguamor said:


> Revised: Anything you're liking now.


Well, if no one else will step up, I won't let my good friend Joe dangle like that.

A very nice belated b'day package coming your way on Monday. :tu

I've never had a Cohiba Sig I or III, so that's what I'm asking for.


----------



## SD Beerman

Damn, I just smoked a Sig III, I would have been happy to send it to you. Taffy sure likes the bands on those. Hey buddy.:cb


----------



## vstrommark

SD Beerman said:


> Damn, I just smoked a Sig III, I would have been happy to send it to you. Taffy sure likes the bands on those. Hey buddy.:cb


Thanks, Larry and scratches to Taffy.

I'll expand then ...

A Sig I or II or
Any H Upmann that is smoking well


----------



## Eternal Rider

vstrommark said:


> Thanks, Larry and scratches to Taffy.
> 
> I'll expand then ...
> 
> A Sig I or II or
> Any H Upmann that is smoking well


Mark I have your Siglo III.
PM me your addy.

Now for my wish. Iwould like any PC or small ring gauge that is smoking good.


----------



## borndead1

Eternal Rider said:


> Mark I have your Siglo III.
> PM me your addy.
> 
> Now for my wish. Iwould like any PC or small ring gauge that is smoking good.


Gotcha covered, Harland.  
Send me your addy and they will go out tomorrow.

My wish:

Any Vegas Robaina
Any tubo
Any LGC


----------



## The Dakotan

borndead1 said:


> Gotcha covered, Harland.
> Send me your addy and they will go out tomorrow.
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Any Vegas Robaina
> Any tubo
> Any LGC


I got you on the VRs. PM Me your addy.

As for what I'd like to try: 
Cohiba Lancero
RyJ Churchill from 1998, 2006, or 2007. Of course I'll take one earlier than 1998. haha
RyJ POW (always my wish)
HU PC smoking good
HU Corona
Boli Lonsdale


----------



## lenguamor

vstrommark said:


> Well, if no one else will step up, I won't let my good friend Joe dangle like that.
> 
> A very nice belated b'day package coming your way on Monday. :tu
> 
> I've never had a Cohiba Sig I or III, so that's what I'm asking for.


Thanks, Mark!


----------



## The Dakotan

borndead1 said:


> Gotcha covered, Harland.
> Send me your addy and they will go out tomorrow.
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Any Vegas Robaina
> Any tubo
> Any LGC


Headed out in the morning! :tu 
DCN: 0103 8555 7494 5924 3376


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The Dakotan said:


> I got you on the VRs. PM Me your addy.
> 
> As for what I'd like to try:
> Cohiba Lancero
> RyJ Churchill from 1998, 2006, or 2007. Of course I'll take one earlier than 1998. haha
> RyJ POW (always my wish)
> HU PC smoking good
> HU Corona
> Boli Lonsdale


Jeff, I got you on these....in RED
for me...

PSD#2 Tubo
Upmann Connoisseur No.1
Upmann Majestic
ERDM Lunch Club or Tainos
Partagas Churchill Deluxe


----------



## massphatness

Mr.Maduro said:


> PSD#2 Tubo
> Upmann Connoisseur No.1
> Upmann Majestic
> *ERDM Lunch Club* or Tainos
> *Partagas Churchill Deluxe*


Patrick - I have you on these.

And I pass my wish back to you in recognition of the complete foolishness of your posts in my thread about the '07 HdM LE's 

You are up again, sir!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

massphatness said:


> Patrick - I have you on these.
> 
> And I pass my wish back to you in recognition of the complete foolishness of your posts in my thread about the '07 HdM LE's
> 
> You are up again, sir!


Well now you've really done it! 

Ok....

PSD#2 Tubo
Upmann Connoisseur No.1
Upmann Majestic
Upmann Coronas Minor
Romeo Y Julieta Belicosos
San Luis Rey PC
Partagas Super Partagas - II


----------



## The Dakotan

Mr.Maduro said:


> Jeff, I got you on these.


Thanks, Patrick!


----------



## hk3

massphatness said:


> Patrick - I have you on these.
> 
> And I pass my wish back to you in recognition of the complete foolishness of your posts in my thread about the '07 HdM LE's
> 
> You are up again, sir!


Nice gesture Masshole! :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

Mark, Your package is in the mail today.
DC#03063030000278190031

Enjoy
Harland


----------



## Mystophales

Got my end from SteveDMatt last Friday but had to work all weekend and didn't get a chance to post any pics....UNTIL NOW....









These all smell incredible and I can't wait to destroy them in a fiery demise. I am seriously becoming a Boli whore as I have yet to have a bad one and that flavor profile is just right in my sweet spot.....damnit now I have to go burn a Boli PC...

Thanks a lot brother I really appreciate this!!!


----------



## SteveDMatt

Mystophales said:


> Got my end from The Dakotan last Friday but had to work all weekend and didn't get a chance to post any pics....UNTIL NOW....
> 
> View attachment 9442
> 
> 
> These all smell incredible and I can't wait to destroy them in a fiery demise. I am seriously becoming a Boli whore as I have yet to have a bad one and that flavor profile is just right in my sweet spot.....damnit now I have to go burn a Boli PC...
> 
> Thanks a lot brother I really appreciate this!!!


That hurts brother...

I'm pretty sure I sent this package, unless you got 2 exactly the same.:r

Enjoy!


----------



## Mystophales

SteveDMatt said:


> That hurts brother...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I sent this package, unless you got 2 exactly the same.:r
> 
> Enjoy!


See what happens when you work three 16 hour shifts in three days...you get pretty damn loopy. Sorry about that...I feel like a dumbass now...:r


----------



## massphatness

Paging Mr. Maduro ...
Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 5568 3719


----------



## bobarian

Mr.Maduro said:


> Well now you've really done it!
> 
> Ok....
> 
> PSD#2 Tubo
> Upmann Connoisseur No.1
> Upmann Majestic
> Upmann Coronas Minor
> Romeo Y Julieta Belicosos
> San Luis Rey PC
> Partagas Super Partagas - II


Bump for the current wish.:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

SteveDMatt said:


> That hurts brother...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I sent this package, unless you got 2 exactly the same.:r
> 
> Enjoy!


haha. Yeah, that wasn't from me!


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> Ok....
> 
> *PSD#2 Tubo*


Patrick I can do this one.

For me how about a Cohiba Esplendidos, Magicos, Genios, or Robusto in that order.


----------



## ir13

newcigarz said:


> Patrick I can do this one.
> 
> For me how about a *Cohiba Esplendidos*, Magicos, Genios, or Robusto in that order.


I got ya covered on this one and a few straglers.

Will post my wishes in a few.


----------



## newcigarz

ir13 said:


> I got ya covered on this one and a few straglers.
> 
> Will post my wishes in a few.


Cool! Thanks! :tu


----------



## ir13

My Wish

RA 898 (Longshot, but ive been dying to try one)
Cohiba Lancero
SCdLH La Punta
Boli Lonsdale
Cohiba Sig III
Boli BBF

Will expand in the morning if necessary.


----------



## SteveDMatt

ir13 said:


> My Wish
> 
> RA 898 (Longshot, but ive been dying to try one)
> Cohiba Lancero
> SCdLH La PuntaBoli Lonsdale
> Cohiba Sig III
> Boli BBF
> 
> Will expand in the morning if necessary.


Done. PM me your addy.

Passing my wish to macms.


----------



## ir13

SteveDMatt said:


> Done. PM me your addy.
> 
> Passing my wish to macms.


Thanks for granting my wish. PM Sent.


----------



## macms

SteveDMatt said:


> Done. PM me your addy.
> 
> Passing my wish to macms.


Thank you very much Steve. Your just to dam generous my friend.

My MAW. Something special for a friend.

Please understand I intend to gift this MAW to my friend and I will PM you his addy so that you can ship this MAW directly to him. If you choose to send one exceptional cigar thats fine with me and you need not post your selection(s).

I will adjust my MAW if needed later. Thank you for considering my unusual MAW.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The Dakotan said:


> I got you on the VRs. PM Me your addy.
> 
> As for what I'd like to try:
> Cohiba Lancero
> RyJ Churchill from 1998, 2006, or 2007. Of course I'll take one earlier than 1998. haha
> RyJ POW (always my wish)
> HU PC smoking good
> HU Corona
> Boli Lonsdale


On their way Jeff...
DC# 0308 1400 0002 2519 9024



massphatness said:


> Paging Mr. Maduro ...
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 5568 3719


Thanks Vin....
DC# 0308 1400 0002 2519 9031


newcigarz said:


> Patrick I can do this one.
> 
> For me how about a Cohiba Esplendidos, Magicos, Genios, or Robusto in that order.


Thank you Tony!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> Thank you Tony!! :tu


Patrick DC # 0308 1400 0000 3845 0565 Enjoy! :tu


----------



## tech-ninja

macms said:


> Thank you very much Steve. Your just to dam generous my friend.
> 
> My MAW. Something special for a friend.
> 
> Please understand I intend to gift this MAW to my friend and I will PM you his addy so that you can ship this MAW directly to him. If you choose to send one exceptional cigar thats fine with me and you need not post your selection(s).
> 
> I will adjust my MAW if needed later. Thank you for considering my unusual MAW.


I can take care of your friend, Fred. :tu

My wish
Cohiba Esplendidos
Cuaba Salomones
El Rey Del Mundo Tainos
H.Upmann Mag 46
H.Upmann Mag 50
Hoyo De Monterrey Doble Corona
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2
Romeo y Julieta Cazadores
Sancho Panza Non Plus
Trinidad Reyes
Vegas Robaina Famosos
Bolivar Royal Coronas
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes
Cohiba Lancero
Cohiba Siglo III
Cohiba Siglo VI
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicrue No 1
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1
Punch Super Seleccion No 1
Ramon Allones Gigantes
RyJ Prince of Wales
Saint Luis Rey Churchill
Sancho Panza Sanchos
Trinidad Robusto Extra


----------



## mikeyj23

tech-ninja said:


> I can take care of your friend, Fred. :tu
> 
> My wish
> Cohiba Esplendidos
> Cuaba Salomones
> *El Rey Del Mundo Tainos
> H.Upmann Mag 46*
> H.Upmann Mag 50
> Hoyo De Monterrey Doble Corona
> Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2
> Romeo y Julieta Cazadores
> Sancho Panza Non Plus
> *Trinidad Reyes*
> Vegas Robaina Famosos
> *Bolivar Royal Coronas*
> Bolivar Coronas Gigantes
> Cohiba Lancero
> Cohiba Siglo III
> Cohiba Siglo VI
> Hoyo De Monterrey Epicrue No 1
> Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1
> Punch Super Seleccion No 1
> Ramon Allones Gigantes
> RyJ Prince of Wales
> Saint Luis Rey Churchill
> Sancho Panza Sanchos
> Trinidad Robusto Extra


I've got the above for ya and maybe one of the others (I'll have to look). PM me your addy.

Mine:
Anything with some years.


----------



## borndead1

Eternal Rider said:


> Mark I have your Siglo III.
> PM me your addy.
> 
> Now for my wish. Iwould like any PC or small ring gauge that is smoking good.


Headed your way, Harland. 

DC# 03060320000360542723


----------



## rack04

mikeyj23 said:


> I've got the above for ya and maybe one of the others (I'll have to look). PM me your addy.
> 
> Mine:
> Anything with some years.


I can do this Mikey. PM me your addy.

My wishes coming in a few.


----------



## rack04

My wishes:

Cohiba Sig V, Sig IV, or Robusto
RyJ Churchill (specifically any year other than 1999)
RyJ Prince of Wales
Boli GM (specifically July 2008)
Bolivar Simones

If no bites in a couple hours I'll expand.


----------



## massphatness

rack04 said:


> My wishes:
> 
> *Cohiba* *Robusto*
> *RyJ Churchill (specifically any year other than 1999)*
> RyJ Prince of Wales
> Boli GM (specifically July 2008)
> Bolivar Simones


I can do the bolded sticks. Plz PM me your addy.

I'll post wishes shortly.


----------



## massphatness

My wishes:

Partagas Serie P No. 2
Cuaba Salomones
RA Gigantes
Cohiba Sig VI


----------



## mikeyj23

tech-ninja said:


> I can take care of your friend, Fred. :tu
> 
> My wish
> El Rey Del Mundo Tainos
> H.Upmann Mag 46
> ...
> Trinidad Reyes
> ...
> Bolivar Royal Coronas
> ...
> Cohiba Siglo III


Goin out tomorrow (no surprises in this one!):
DC# 0103 8555 7496 6102 2790


----------



## massphatness

rack04 said:


> My wishes:
> 
> Cohiba Robusto
> RyJ Churchill (specifically any year other than 1999)


On their way ...

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7495 3504 2664


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Bump-o for Vin!


----------



## massphatness

Expanding ...

Partagas Serie P No. 2
Cuaba Salomones
RA Gigantes
Cohiba Sig VI
ERDM Tainos
Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished
Boli Coronas Gigantes
SLR Churchill
Trinny Fundadore


----------



## ir13

massphatness said:


> Expanding ...
> 
> Partagas Serie P No. 2
> Cuaba Salomones
> *RA Gigantes*
> Cohiba Sig VI
> ERDM Tainos
> Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished
> *Boli Coronas Gigantes*
> SLR Churchill
> *Trinny Fundadore*


Got ya covered on those, and i think i have your address :tg

My Wishes:

RA 898 (Longshot, but ive been dying to try one)
Cohiba Lancero
Partagas Lonsdale
Boli Lonsdale
Cohiba Sig III
Any Partags Serie Connoisseur


----------



## massphatness

*THANKS JOEY! you freak*



massphatness said:


> Expanding ...
> 
> Partagas Serie P No. 2
> Cuaba Salomones
> RA Gigantes
> Cohiba Sig VI
> ERDM Tainos
> Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished
> Boli Coronas Gigantes
> SLR Churchill
> Trinny Fundadore





ir13 said:


> Got ya covered on those, and i think i have your address :tg
> 
> My Wishes:
> 
> RA 898 (Longshot, but ive been dying to try one)
> Cohiba Lancero
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Boli Lonsdale
> Cohiba Sig III
> Any Partags Serie Connoisseur


----------



## vstrommark

Got an incredible package from eternal_rider today. A beautiful Sig III, a Boli PC, a PLPC, a LGM #3, and a Du Roi. All with some nice nice age. And two boxes of CS matches!

Thank you, Harland. Let's see, how can I get even :r


----------



## borndead1

borndead1 said:


> Gotcha covered, Harland.
> Send me your addy and they will go out tomorrow.
> 
> My wish:
> 
> Any Vegas Robaina
> Any tubo
> Any LGC


Got my wish granted in a big way by The Dakotan today!

2001 VR Classicos X 2 ...(Bro, you have no idea...that's EXACTLY the size I was hoping for!)

???? VR Familiar

2000 SLR Serie A

1999 Punch Corona

Jeff...THANK YOU, brother! I've never smoked any of these! All firsts! :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

borndead1 said:


> Jeff...THANK YOU, brother! I've never smoked any of these! All firsts! :tu


You are very welcome! Enjoy! :tu


----------



## massphatness

Bumping Joey's wishes ...



ir13 said:


> My Wishes:
> 
> RA 898 (Longshot, but ive been dying to try one)
> Cohiba Lancero
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Boli Lonsdale
> Cohiba Sig III
> Any Partags Serie Connoisseur


----------



## The Professor

The Professor said:


> As for my wish? Let's start it off as a Cohiba Sig III or Sig IV with at least 3 years on it.





hk3 said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> I reckon I will take care of this one for ya.  PM me that addy of yours.


Got my package from Hal today:

01 Gispert Habanero #2
02 LGC MdO #3
06 Sig VI
05 Sig III (the wish)
82 JL Patricia

Thanks!


----------



## Eternal Rider

ir13 said:


> Got ya covered on those, and i think i have your address :tg
> 
> My Wishes:
> 
> RA 898 (Longshot, but ive been dying to try one)
> Cohiba Lancero
> Partagas Lonsdale
> Boli Lonsdale
> *Cohiba Sig III*
> Any Partags Serie Connoisseur


I got you covered on this with some tag-alongs Send me your addy

My wish:
I am a sucker for anything long and slender


----------



## madurofan

Eternal Rider said:


> I got you covered on this with some tag-alongs Send me your addy
> 
> My wish:
> I am a sucker for anything long and slender


Got you covered on that. PM your addy.

I'll pass my wish on to Gerry, because he loves a PIF :r


----------



## The Dakotan

madurofan said:


> Got you covered on that. PM your addy.
> 
> I'll pass my wish on to Gerry, because he loves a PIF :r


thanks bill, I haven't laughed this hard all week!!!!!! :r:r

paging gerry ... :r:r


----------



## vstrommark

madurofan said:


> Got you covered on that. PM your addy.
> 
> I'll pass my wish on to Gerry, because he loves a PIF :r


Let me know if he doesn't respond soon - I have his number and am not afraid to harass him!

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

madurofan said:


> Got you covered on that. PM your addy.
> 
> I'll pass my wish on to Gerry, because he loves a PIF :r


Shouldn't poke a lion with a stick, Bill.....even a little one.


----------



## madurofan

icehog3 said:


> Shouldn't poke a lion with a stick, Bill.....even a little one.


Prod...
Prod...
Prod...
:r


----------



## icehog3

madurofan said:


> Prod...
> Prod...
> Prod...
> :r


This could get ugly! :r


----------



## vstrommark

icehog3 said:


> This could get ugly! :r


Indeed. No one told Gerry about the wish pass, so I just called him. He knows a lot of swear words :r

He's at work, but will post as soon as he can under his iGerry persona


----------



## icehog3

vstrommark said:


> Indeed. No one told Gerry about the wish pass, so I just called him. He knows a lot of swear words :r
> 
> He's at work, but will post as soon as he can under his iGerry persona


19 1/2 hours....Gerry is gummin' up the works! :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Received a couple of my wishes today....



newcigarz said:


> Patrick DC # 0308 1400 0000 3845 0565 Enjoy! :tu


Tony sent....

'08 PSD2 Tubo (wish)
'99 Bolivar Corona Extra
'00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe
'00 Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo de Dieux
'01 San Luis Rey Regios

Thanks Tony!! Awesome selection....that tubo sure is cool looking!!:tu



massphatness said:


> Paging Mr. Maduro ...
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 5568 3719


Vin sent...

?? El Rey del Mundo Lunch Club (wish)
'00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe (wish)
'00 Romeo y Julieta Churchill
'07 Cohiba Robusto
'07 Cuaba Exclusivo

Thanks Vin! Another great selection!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> Tony sent....
> 
> '08 PSD2 Tubo (wish)
> '99 Bolivar Corona Extra
> '00 Partagas Churchill Deluxe
> '00 Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo de Dieux
> '01 San Luis Rey Regios
> 
> Thanks Tony!! Awesome selection....that tubo sure is cool looking!!:tu


Glad you like the selection Patrick. They are cool! :tu


----------



## lenguamor

Hal, a nice assortment is on its way. Sorry for the delay.

And Mr. Mark, aka Dexter sent some fine sticks from his lab:


2 - Trini Reyes, 2007
2 LGC MdO #3, 2002
and a Cohiba Exquisito, which I have been wanting to try (2007).
Thanks again, Mark!

You've been exceedingly generous, my friend. One day soon something may arrive at Casa Mark that tests Krypto the SuperDog's bomb-sniffing abilities. Then again, you might not.

You might...you might not.

Buckwheats...no buckwheats. You won't see it coming.

:chk


----------



## The Dakotan

Mr.Maduro said:


> On their way Jeff...
> DC# 0308 1400 0002 2519 9024


Patrick fulfilled my wish in a BIG way!! I still can't believe it!

99 RyJ POW (wish)
01 HU Corona (wish)
98 RyJ Churchill Tubos (wish) and my first tubo from this year!
03 HU PC 
01 HU Lonsdale (my first)
And a cigar celebrating his daughter's birth!

Amazing MAW, Patrick. I'm speechless. Now you're on my list. :ss


----------



## vstrommark

I sense a disturbance in the force, could it be that HE is nearby?


----------



## Eternal Rider

borndead1 said:


> Gotcha covered, Harland.


Mark did me good on my wish.

Boli PC '07
Hoyo du Prince '00 
Fonseca Cosacos '98
RyJ Exhibicion #4 
RASS '06
and 3 Nesticos made from 100% organically grown NIC Tobaccco

Thaks for granting my wish.
Harland


----------



## rack04

rack04 said:


> I can do this Mikey. PM me your addy.
> 
> My wishes coming in a few.


Mr. Jordon your smokes are out the door tomorrow. It was a pleasure. :tu

0103 8555 7496 1077 7672


----------



## zemekone

madurofan said:


> Got you covered on that. PM your addy.
> 
> I'll pass my wish on to Gerry, because he loves a PIF :r


Bill you! AHHHHHHHH! i hate this thread!

ok since its bad form to pass a gifted wish, ill wish for a H.Upmann #1 or a #4...

i would say sorry for holding up the thread, but im not :hn


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> Bill you! AHHHHHHHH! i hate this thread!
> 
> ok since its bad form to pass a gifted wish, ill wish for a H.Upmann #1 or a #4...
> 
> i would say sorry for holding up the thread, but im not :hn


hehehe...you think you will get your wish before I get back from Beantown?


----------



## zemekone

Bigwaved said:


> hehehe...you think you will get your wish before I get back from Beantown?


honestly no as the professor sed im being difficult or an A$$...


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

bump for the So Cal Ninja........


----------



## CigarGal

zemekone said:


> honestly no as the professor sed im being difficult or an A$$...


Why would he say that?


----------



## Eternal Rider

Joey your package is going into the mai today 
DC#03063030000278190055

Harland


----------



## Bigwaved

CigarGal said:


> Why would he say that?


reality


----------



## zemekone

Im taken care of Mr. Maduro you sir are up...


----------



## ResIpsa

zemekone said:


> Im taken care of Mr. Maduro you sir are up...


 You know better than that Gerry.

You were taken care of by who? Where????

Follow the thread rules, Moderator-San, or I'm sure you can be taken care of in another manner, :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

zemekone said:


> Bill you! AHHHHHHHH! i hate this thread!
> 
> ok since its bad form to pass a gifted wish, ill wish for a H.Upmann #1 or a #4...
> 
> i would say sorry for holding up the thread, but im not :hn





zemekone said:


> Im taken care of Mr. Maduro you sir are up...


I have an H. Upmann #1 for Gerry.

For my wish, I'm passing it back to Ger..... just kidding :r

I'm passing my wish to Scottie (volfan) who has a Birthday coming up on October 3rd.

I'll get him in here!


----------



## volfan

Mr.Maduro said:


> I have an H. Upmann #1 for Gerry.
> 
> For my wish, I'm passing it back to Ger..... just kidding :r
> 
> I'm passing my wish to Scottie (volfan) who has a Birthday coming up on October 3rd.
> 
> I'll get him in here!


Very nice of you, Patrick but I feel like I will be getting some retribution soon. It is a great gesture and makes me realize how much I need to do to try to get even with you.

Okay,

Boli Bonitas
ERDM Lunch Club
Sig IV
Trini Reyes
RyJ Mille Fleurs
HU Sir Winston
VR Familiars
SCdlH El Morro
SCdlH Oficios
CoRo
ERDM Tainos
ERDM Lonsdale
PSP2 (Tubo or not)
BBF
Boli CJ
Partagas Presidente
Monte Petit or Regular Tubo
Monte D
RyJ Short Churchill (Tubo or not)

If I need to expand later, I can. If you can grant any part of it, consider yourself up. I will take care of Patrick at a later time.

scottie


----------



## mikeyj23

volfan said:


> Very nice of you, Patrick but I feel like I will be getting some retribution soon. It is a great gesture and makes me realize how much I need to do to try to get even with you.
> 
> Okay...


I've got an ERDM Tainos, RyJ Mille Fleurs, Boli CJ, Trini Reyes and another something special for you Scottie.

While we're passing, I'll go to DBall for his wedding on 10/12 :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'm passing my wish to Scottie (volfan) who has a Birthday coming up on October 3rd.
> 
> I'll get him in here!


Damn I missed this one. 

Oh well a birthday hmmm


----------



## icehog3

volfan said:


> Very nice of you, Patrick but I feel like I will be getting some retribution soon. It is a great gesture and makes me realize how much I need to do to try to get even with you.
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Boli Bonitas
> ERDM Lunch Club
> Sig IV
> Trini Reyes
> RyJ Mille Fleurs
> HU Sir Winston
> VR Familiars
> SCdlH El Morro
> SCdlH Oficios
> CoRo
> ERDM Tainos
> ERDM Lonsdale
> PSP2 (Tubo or not)
> BBF
> Boli CJ
> Partagas Presidente
> Monte Petit or Regular Tubo
> Monte D
> RyJ Short Churchill (Tubo or not)
> 
> If I need to expand later, I can. If you can grant any part of it, consider yourself up. I will take care of Patrick at a later time.
> 
> scottie


I know that Mike got you, Scottie, and it is Dan's wish...I just wanted to let you know that I will include a couple different ones from your wishes in the package I need to send you next week.


----------



## volfan

icehog3 said:


> I know that Mike got you, Scottie, and it is Dan's wish...I just wanted to let you know that I will include a couple different ones from your wishes in the package I need to send you next week.


too kind, bro. thanks.

scottie


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

now *THIS* is a MAW/PIF my friends!!!










thank you Tbain!! you definately took care of me brother. :tu


----------



## DBall

mikeyj23 said:


> While we're passing, I'll go to DBall for his wedding on 10/12 :tu


Dude... Mikey! Thank you!

As for my wish, how about something fantastic to smoke for my bachelor party... I haven't picked anything out yet. :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

Jay Hemingway said:


> now *THIS* is a MAW/PIF my friends!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Tbain!! you definately took care of me brother. :tu


Nice Trent.:dr


----------



## Darrell

DBall said:


> Dude... Mikey! Thank you!
> 
> As for my wish, how about something fantastic to smoke for my bachelor party... I haven't picked anything out yet. :tu


You know what, I can do this. PM me your address. Dan. :tu

As for my wish, I'd like to try another ScDLH Oficios. I had one, but don't remember much of it, because it was my 5th or 6th smoke at a herf.


----------



## Gone Dave

Jay Hemingway said:


> now *THIS* is a MAW/PIF my friends!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Tbain!! you definately took care of me brother. :tu


You must watch Trent!
He will blind you with kindness:tu:tu


----------



## DBall

Darrell said:


> You know what, I can do this. PM me your address. Dan. :tu
> 
> As for my wish, I'd like to try another ScDLH Oficios. I had one, but don't remember much of it, because it was my 5th or 6th smoke at a herf.


Sweet, man! That rocks... PM incoming.


----------



## gwc4sc

Darrell said:


> As for my wish, I'd like to try another ScDLH Oficios. I had one, but don't remember much of it, because it was my 5th or 6th smoke at a herf.


Got you covered D!! Send me your addy:tu


----------



## Darrell

gwc4sc said:


> Got you covered D!! Send me your addy:tu


PM sent. You're up, Gary. :tu:tu


----------



## gwc4sc

I would like to try.....

Cohiba Siglo IV or VI
Trinidad Fundadores
Partagas Serie P No.2
Any Quai Dorsay 
Ramon Allones Gigante


to name a few


----------



## newcigarz

ir13 said:


> I got ya covered on this one and a few straglers.


Got my wish from Joey over the weekend.

'07 Cohiba Esplendido - the wish
'99 Monte Especial
'06 LGC MdO
'07 SP Beli
'98 (not sure on this unbanded one)

Thank you sir! :tu


----------



## kgoings

gwc4sc said:


> I would like to try.....
> 
> Cohiba Siglo IV or VI
> Trinidad Fundadores
> Partagas Serie P No.2
> Any Quai Dorsay
> Ramon Allones Gigante
> 
> to name a few


Bump for current wish...maybe time to expand?


----------



## ir13

newcigarz said:


> Got my wish from Joey over the weekend.
> 
> '07 Cohiba Esplendido - the wish
> '99 Monte Especial
> '06 LGC MdO
> '07 SP Beli
> '98 (not sure on this unbanded one)
> 
> Thank you sir! :tu


Unbanded is a 98 Punch RS 12

Glad ya got em, Enjoy


----------



## bobarian

gwc4sc said:


> I would like to try.....
> 
> Cohiba Siglo IV or VI
> Trinidad Fundadores
> Partagas Serie P No.2
> *Any Quai Dorsay *
> Ramon Allones Gigante
> 
> to name a few


I will take care of this one. Pls PM me your addy.

For my wish, I am looking for a special cigar to smoke on my 50th birthday coming up in November. So any smoke you deem worthy of smoking on that special day is my desire. :ss

To keep things reasonable, one special smoke instead of the normal wish plus escorts is probably more appropriate in this case.


----------



## vstrommark

bobarian said:


> I will take care of this one. Pls PM me your addy.
> 
> For my wish, I am looking for a special cigar to smoke on my 50th birthday coming up in November. So any smoke you deem worthy of smoking on that special day is my desire. :ss
> 
> To keep things reasonable, one special smoke instead of the normal wish plus escorts is probably more appropriate in this case.


I sooooo have this Bob. You know the drill.

I'm looking for a Party Lusi with some age on it as all I've tasted are 07s or any Bolivar short smoke that is tasty.


----------



## icehog3

vstrommark said:


> I sooooo have this Bob. You know the drill.
> 
> I'm looking for a Party Lusi with some age on it as all I've tasted are 07s or any Bolivar short smoke that is tasty.


'99 Lusi work Mark? If so, I got this one.


----------



## bobarian

vstrommark said:


> I sooooo have this Bob. You know the drill.
> 
> I'm looking for a Party Lusi with some age on it as all I've tasted are 07s or any Bolivar short smoke that is tasty.


Thanks bro! I cant wait! :tu

And what is your wish Mr Hog?


----------



## icehog3

bobarian said:


> Thanks bro! I cant wait! :tu
> 
> And what is your wish Mr Hog?


I will take a page from the "Bobarian Handbook", and pass my wish to dwhitacre for his B-Day.


----------



## vstrommark

icehog3 said:


> '99 Lusi work Mark? If so, I got this one.


You bastage! I mean, er, of course it will work Admiral! I'll (reluctantly :tu) pm my details. :r


----------



## dwhitacre

icehog3 said:


> I will take a page from the "Bobarian Handbook", and pass my wish to dwhitacre for his B-Day.


Hey Thanks Tom!!!

I am still 99% Noob to the Darkside!!!

I'll wish for a few I have never tried:
*Cohiba Siglo (anything)*
*Trinidad (anything)*
*Quai Dorsay (anything)
Robaina (I have only had the 2008 that CigarGal gift me)*
*El Rey del Mundo (anything)*
*Anything CC Lancero!!!*

I'm sorry I'm not more specific I just don't have the experience!!!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## kgoings

dwhitacre said:


> Hey Thanks Tom!!!
> 
> I am still 99% Noob to the Darkside!!!
> 
> I'll wish for a few I have never tried:
> *Cohiba Siglo (anything)*
> *Trinidad (anything)*
> *Quai Dorsay (anything)*
> *Robaina (I have only had the 2008 that CigarGal gift me)*
> *El Rey del Mundo (anything)*
> *Anything CC Lancero!!!*
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not more specific I just don't have the experience!!!
> 
> Thanks again!!!


I got you on this! PM me your addy!


----------



## kgoings

My wish

Monte #2 with a couple years
Vegas Robaina Unicos
H. Upmann Magnum 46
H. Upmann Magnum 50
Cohiba Robusto
Partagas SP#2


----------



## massphatness

kgoings said:


> Monte #2 with a couple years
> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> H. Upmann Magnum 46
> H. Upmann Magnum 50
> Cohiba Robusto
> Partagas SP#2


*I've got you on at least one of Upmann's as well as the CoRo*

My wishes:

Partagas Serie P No. 2 
Cuaba Salomones 
Cohiba Sig VI 
ERDM Tainos 
Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished 
SLR Churchill


----------



## kgoings

massphatness said:


> *I've got you on at least one of Upmann's as well as the CoRo*
> 
> My wishes:
> 
> Partagas Serie P No. 2
> Cuaba Salomones
> Cohiba Sig VI
> ERDM Tainos
> Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished
> SLR Churchill


I got you on the 8-9-8

My wish

Monte #2 with a couple years
Vegas Robaina Unicos
Partagas SP#2


----------



## ir13

Got My Maw in today from Harland (Eternal Rider)

05 Sig III (Wish) :dr
01 El Principe :dr
06 PLPC :dr
02 LGC Med # 3 :dr
06 RyJ # 1 Tubo :dr

Thanks for the Great MAW Harland




Also got my MAW In from SteveDMatt

06 BBF :dr
07 RASCC :dr
06 El Prinicpe :dr
98 HDM??
96 Consecos

Thanks for the great MAW.


----------



## vstrommark

massphatness said:


> My wishes:
> 
> Partagas Serie P No. 2 *
> Cuaba Salomones *
> Cohiba Sig VI
> ERDM Tainos
> *Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished *
> SLR Churchill


Git these for ya Vin. PM me an address.

I'm passing my wish on to bigwaved, that crazy coffee roaster.


----------



## massphatness

vstrommark said:


> Git these for ya Vin. PM me an address.
> 
> I'm passing my wish on to bigwaved, that crazy coffee roaster.


Mark - Appreciate it, but kgoings already picked up my wish a couple posts back.


----------



## vstrommark

massphatness said:


> Mark - Appreciate it, but kgoings already picked up my wish a couple posts back.


oh chit!


----------



## icehog3

dwhitacre said:


> Hey Thanks Tom!!!


Only thing that would have made it better is if I had spelled your user name right, Darrell! I realized it as soon as I left station and got in the car...sorry, and Happy B-Day, Brother.


----------



## Eternal Rider

madurofan covered me me on my wish and then some. He actually left a crater were my mailbox used to be.

He sent me :
(2) Por Larranga Montecarlos '07
Rafeal Gonzalez Slenderlla '98
Montcristo Especial No.1 '97
La Gloria Medaille d;or #4 '02

Thanks for the cigars, most of these I have only dreamed of. I will enjoy smoking everyone of them.

Harland


----------



## bobarian

kgoings said:


> I got you on the 8-9-8
> 
> My wish
> 
> Monte #2 with a couple years
> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> Partagas SP#2


Damn, things have been moving fast today.:mn I think this is the current wish. Bump!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

icehog3 said:


> Only thing that would have made it better is if I had spelled your user name right, Darrell! I realized it as soon as I left station and got in the car...sorry, and Happy B-Day, Brother.


Much appreciated!!!:tu

*BTW - Just don't call me Late for Dinner!!!*


----------



## icehog3

dwhitacre said:


> Much appreciated!!!:tu
> 
> *BTW - Just don't call me Late for Dinner!!!*


Never....


----------



## hk3

Got my wish from Joe today.... and it blew my socks off! 

2 - PLPC
2 - Upmann Mag 50's EL 2005 (Oh man how I love these!)
1 - SCDLH Principe
1 - La Flor De Cano (I believe it's a selectos without the cello)
1 - Partagas ( I think it's a Serie Du Conn. #3)

Talk about above and beyond! Thanks a bunch Joe! :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

hk3 said:


> *1 - La Flor De Cano (I believe it's a selectos without the cello) *


ooooh, maybe you got really lucky and it's a corona! :dr


----------



## massphatness

kgoings ...

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7495 3999 8738


----------



## gwc4sc

kgoings said:


> I got you on the 8-9-8
> 
> My wish
> 
> *Monte #2 with a couple years*
> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> Partagas SP#2


I got this. Have a few from 03':tu

Send me an addy.

Will post my wishes in a few


----------



## gwc4sc

Lets go with..

Partagas Series P #2
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Punch Punch
Trinidad Fundadores
RA Gigantes


----------



## tech-ninja

mikeyj23 said:


> Goin out tomorrow (no surprises in this one!):
> DC# 0103 8555 7496 6102 2790
> 
> El Rey Del Mundo Tainos
> H.Upmann Mag 46
> Trinidad Reyes
> Bolivar Royal Coronas
> Cohiba Siglo III


Got my excellent wish from Mike! Thanks bro. They look very nice... :dr


----------



## lenguamor

hk3 said:


> Got my wish from Joe today.... and it blew my socks off!
> 
> 2 - PLPC
> 2 - Upmann Mag 50's EL 2005 (Oh man how I love these!)
> 1 - SCDLH Principe
> 1 - La Flor De Cano (I believe it's a selectos without the cello)
> 1 - Partagas ( I think it's a Serie Du Conn. #3)
> 
> Talk about above and beyond! Thanks a bunch Joe! :tu


Yep; I think the Selectos is a '99. The Partagas is a Charlotte.

And that Mag 50 is one of my all-time favorite cigars.

Enjoy!


----------



## mikeyj23

rack04 said:


> Mr. Jordon your smokes are out the door tomorrow. It was a pleasure. :tu
> 
> 0103 8555 7496 1077 7672


I got a package addressed to:
MJ "The Great One"
today - Justin sent me an awesome package:

97 Bolivar Corona Extra
98 Punch Corona
00 Robaina Clasico
01 Quai d'Orsay Corona Claro
02 Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdale

Thanks a ton, rack04!


----------



## romwarrior

gwc4sc said:


> Lets go with..
> 
> Partagas Series P #2
> *H. Upmann Magnum 46*
> Punch Punch
> *Trinidad Fundadores*
> RA Gigantes


I can do the bold ones for you. PM me your address...

Back in a sec with my wish...


----------



## romwarrior

My wish:

H Upmann Coronas Major
HUP Sir Winston
Boli Tubo #2
Monte #4
Monte #2
PSD4

Will expand later if necessary...


----------



## SteveDMatt

romwarrior said:


> My wish:
> 
> H Upmann Coronas Major
> HUP Sir Winston
> Boli Tubo #2
> Monte #4
> Monte #2
> PSD4
> 
> Will expand later if necessary...


Got you covered on these and maybe a Monte #2. PM me

My wish:
Cohiba Robusto
Rass or Rascc '08
Anything lonsdale

Will expand later tonight if needed.


----------



## rack04

A little past due on my part but here is what Vin hooked up up with:

'00 RyJ Churchill (my wish)
'07 CoRo (my wish)
H.Upmann Mag 46
'01 SP Corona
'01 Boli CE

Thanks for the great smokes Vin.


----------



## Gone Dave

SteveDMatt said:


> Got you covered on these and maybe a Monte #2. PM me
> 
> My wish:
> * Cohiba Robusto*
> * Rass* or Rascc '08
> Anything lonsdale
> 
> Will expand later tonight if needed.


Got this!!
I will post up in a bit..


----------



## Gone Dave

I am looking to try out:ss
VR Famosas
Punch Tres Petite corona
Monte. petite tubos
Boli #3 Tubos
I will expand easily... as I have many I would like to try!:tu


----------



## lenguamor

Gone Dave said:


> I am looking to try out:ss
> VR Famosas
> Punch Tres Petite corona
> Monte. petite tubos
> *Boli #3 Tubos*
> I will expand easily... as I have many I would like to try!:tu


I have some special Boli #3 Tubos (70's) I think you'll like. PM me your addy.

I'll post wishes in a few.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

lenguamor said:


> I have some special Boli #3 Tubos (70's) I think you'll like. PM me your addy.


:dr


----------



## lenguamor

Rather than list a bunch of choices, I'll say...anything "Aged, Rare & Unusual," 20-25+ years. Thrill me!


----------



## gwc4sc

Got a couple of Outgoings tomorrow morning.

Darrell.....DC# 0103 8555 7495 7266 9466

Kirk........DC# 0103 8555 7495 6218 3705

Enjoy 'em Boys:tu


----------



## bobarian

gwc4sc said:


> I would like to try.....
> 
> Cohiba Siglo IV or VI
> Trinidad Fundadores
> Partagas Serie P No.2
> Any Quai Dorsay
> Ramon Allones Gigante
> 
> to name a few


Coming at you, Gary. DC#9101150134711387636353


----------



## massphatness

Bump for the thrill seeker ...



lenguamor said:


> Rather than list a bunch of choices, I'll say...anything "Aged, Rare & Unusual," 20-25+ years. Thrill me!


----------



## Gone Dave

SteveDMatt said:


> Got you covered on these and maybe a Monte #2. PM me
> 
> My wish:
> * Cohiba Robusto*
> * Rass* or Rascc '08
> Anything lonsdale
> 
> Will expand later tonight if needed.


On its way!
DC#03060320000188708752


----------



## romwarrior

gwc4sc said:


> Lets go with..
> 
> Partagas Series P #2
> H. Upmann Magnum 46
> Punch Punch
> Trinidad Fundadores
> RA Gigantes


On the way, Gary:

0103 8555 7495 4120 1994

And here's a bump for the current wish:



lenguamor said:


> Rather than list a bunch of choices, I'll say...anything "Aged, Rare & Unusual," 20-25+ years. Thrill me!


----------



## gwc4sc

romwarrior said:


> On the way, Gary:
> 
> 0103 8555 7495 4120 1994





bobarian said:


> Coming at you, Gary. DC#9101150134711387636353


Thanks guys :chk


----------



## SteveDMatt

I think something illegal happened here!



SteveDMatt said:


> Passing my wish to macms.





macms said:


> Thank you very much Steve. Your just to dam generous my friend.
> 
> My MAW. Something special for a friend.
> 
> Please understand I intend to gift this MAW to my friend and I will PM you his addy so that you can ship this MAW directly to him. If you choose to send one exceptional cigar thats fine with me and you need not post your selection(s).
> 
> I will adjust my MAW if needed later. Thank you for considering my unusual MAW.





tech-ninja said:


> I can take care of your friend, Fred. :tu


I passed my wish to Fred and he basically passed it back to me through tech-ninja without my knowledge. This can't be legal!

So I get hammered with this huge selection of nicely aged sticks...

'00 Partagas du Partagas 1
'01 RG PC
'01 RG CE
'01 VR Classico
'99 Bolivar CE
'98 LosStatos
'97 Belinda

I'd like to thank both of you for coordinating this. These are some awesome sticks that I can't wait to try.

Many, many thanks.


----------



## macms

SteveDMatt said:


> I'd like to thank both of you for coordinating this. These are some awesome sticks that I can't wait to try.
> 
> Many, many thanks.


Your very welcome Steve. Enjoy :ss


----------



## icehog3

lenguamor said:


> Rather than list a bunch of choices, I'll say...anything "Aged, Rare & Unusual," 20-25+ years. Thrill me!


Bump


----------



## massphatness

Joey (ir13) granted a couple of my wishes and sent along some additional sticks with length. I haven't had a lot of exposure to 6 and 7 inch CCs -- especially those wih some years on them, and I appreciate the opportunity to try out the different marcas.

'07 RA Gigantes - wish
'00 Trini Fundadore - wish
'00 VR Clasicos
'00 Boli Corona Gigantes
'00 HdM Double Corona

*THANKS, JOEY! :tu*

And a bump for the current wish:



lenguamor said:


> Rather than list a bunch of choices, I'll say...anything "Aged, Rare & Unusual," 20-25+ years. Thrill me!


----------



## lenguamor

I'm passing my wish to burninator for his birthday.

You're up, Jason!


----------



## DBall

lenguamor said:


> I'm passing my wish to burninator for his birthday.
> 
> You're up, Jason!


Bump!


----------



## icehog3

Mark, your smokes are packed and heading out tonight....enjoy! 

DC# 0307 3330 0001 4124 3181


----------



## Gone Dave

lenguamor said:


> I'm passing my wish to burninator for his birthday.
> 
> You're up, Jason!


Bump for the burninator...
'cause he comes like a thief in the night'


----------



## bobarian

I received very nice Partagas package from Vstromark today!

Partagas Culebra:dr

98 898 Varnished

Cant wait to burn these both(4?) The oldest 898 I have had is a 99 so this will be a treat. And the Culebra's are a tasty and underrated smoke!

Thank you brother!:tu


----------



## gwc4sc

I got my MAW from Romwarrior today. It is cool when you live an hour away from the person who grants your wish cause you get the smokes the next day.

Included:

'07 Upmann Mag 46 
'07 Trini Fundadores
'01 VR Clasicos
'07 RASS
'00 Party Churchill Deluxe

These are some great sticks thank you very much Brett:tu


----------



## burninator

lenguamor said:


> I'm passing my wish to burninator for his birthday.
> 
> You're up, Jason!


OMG thanks, Joe!!

It's been so long since I smoked a cigar, I barely remember what's good....so I'll be general.

I'm cuckoo for coronas and loony for lonsdales!


----------



## Darrell

I received my wish from Gary today. Here is what I got. 

07 ScDLH Oficios
00 Boli PC
01 Punch DC
08 Trini Colonials
08 Upmann Corona Majors

Thanks Gary. :tu


----------



## gwc4sc

I got my wish from Bob today. He sent me the following

'00 Punch Punch
'07 RyJ Coronitas en cedro
'01 Quai Dorsay
'00 Party de party #1
+ 1 other that I am not familiar with (no band).

Thanks a lot Bob. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

burninator said:


> OMG thanks, Joe!!
> 
> It's been so long since I smoked a cigar, I barely remember what's good....so I'll be general.
> 
> I'm cuckoo for coronas and loony for lonsdales!


oh, i DEFINITELY got this one. :ss This has been a long time a coming, Jason. hahaha.

My wish: You know what I like. send it to me.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> oh, i DEFINITELY got this one. :ss This has been a long time a coming, Justin. hahaha.
> 
> You know what I like. send it to me.


 :r


----------



## Darrell

rack04 said:


> :r


He seems to like stuff similar to the professor, and old 50's shit like white owls and stuff. :2


----------



## burninator

The Dakotan said:


> oh, i DEFINITELY got this one. :ss This has been a long time a coming, Justin. hahaha.
> 
> My wish: You know what I like. send it to me.


I wait with bated breath :r:r


----------



## The Dakotan

Darrell said:


> He seems to like stuff similar to the professor, and old 50's shit like white owls and stuff. :2


I think Justin was referring to me calling Jason, Justin.

But I like stuff similar to the professor but some stuff different. Let me make this clearer: send me anything: RyJ PC size or bigger, Punch, or Boli. But, please, no coronas/corona extra from 1998-2001. I have enough of those. 

Of course, if you have something "special" I won't refuse it.


----------



## Darrell

The Dakotan said:


> I think Justin was referring to me calling Jason, Justin.
> 
> But I like stuff similar to the professor but some stuff different. Let me make this clearer: send me anything: RyJ PC size or bigger, Punch, or Boli. But, please, no coronas/corona extra from 1998-2001. I have enough of those.


My bad. :tg

 :r


----------



## romwarrior

SteveDMatt said:


> Got you covered on these and maybe a Monte #2. PM me.


Got my wish from Steve today:

'96 Fonseca Cosacos (now my oldest stick other than some clears)
'06 PSD4 x2 (wish)
'06 Monte #4 x2 (wish)
'07 BBF (love these!)

Very nice MAW! Thanks Steve!! :tu:tu


----------



## massphatness

The Dakotan said:


> I think Justin was referring to me calling Jason, Justin.
> 
> But I like stuff similar to the professor but some stuff different. Let me make this clearer: send me anything: RyJ PC size or bigger, Punch, or Boli. But, please, no coronas/corona extra from 1998-2001. I have enough of those.
> 
> Of course, if you have something "special" I won't refuse it.


I'm not so special but I do have an RyJ Churchill with a little bit of age.

As for me, I'd love to sample any of the following "never tried":

Cohiba Sig VI
Cohiba Esplendidos
Partagas Serie P No. 2 
ERDM Tainos


----------



## bobarian

gwc4sc said:


> I got my wish from Bob today. He sent me the following
> 
> '00 Punch Punch
> '07 RyJ Coronitas en cedro
> '01 Quai Dorsay
> '00 Party de party #1
> + 1 other that I am not familiar with (no band).
> 
> Thanks a lot Bob. :tu


Uh oh.  That must be a 99 Hoyo du Prince.


----------



## DBall

Darrell said:


> You know what, I can do this. PM me your address. Dan. :tu


Got my wish from Darrell. A Partagas the size of a baby's arm (lusi?), 2 Trini Reyes, 1 BPC and an 06 RyJ Short Churchill. No indication of age, so I'm guessing they are 07's (aside from the RyJ SC).

Thanks, D... you were right, that Partagas is gonna take up the better part of a day...


----------



## Darrell

DBall said:


> Got my wish from Darrell. A Partagas the size of a baby's arm (lusi?), 2 Trini Reyes, 1 BPC and an 06 RyJ Short Churchill. No indication of age, so I'm guessing they are 07's (aside from the RyJ SC).
> 
> Thanks, D... you were right, that Partagas is gonna take up the better part of a day...


The Lusi is 01, the 2 Reyes are 07, and the BPC is 06.


----------



## DBall

Darrell said:


> The Lusi is 01, the 2 Reyes are 07, and the BPC is 06.


Damn, bro... even better... :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

current wish bumpage.........:ss


----------



## awsmith4

massphatness said:


> I'm not so special but I do have an RyJ Churchill with a little bit of age.
> 
> As for me, I'd love to sample any of the following "never tried":
> 
> Cohiba Sig VI
> Cohiba Esplendidos
> *Partagas Serie P No. 2 *
> ERDM Tainos


I got this one covered for you Vin 

as for my wish:

Bolivar Belicoso Fino
VR Unicos
H. Upmann no2
Diplomaticos no2
Ramone Allones Gigante


----------



## Darrell

awsmith4 said:


> I got this one covered for you Vin
> 
> as for my wish:
> 
> *Bolivar Belicoso Fino*
> VR Unicos
> H. Upmann no2
> Diplomaticos no2
> Ramone Allones Gigante


I got this for you, Albert. PM me your address, again.

I'd like to pass my wish onto *Alex aka snkbyt* for his promotion to SSG. Due to his location, please send your sticks un-banded, just to be safe. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

Darrell said:


> I got this for you, Albert. PM me your address, again.
> 
> I'd like to pass my wish onto *Alex aka snkbyt* for his promotion to SSG. Due to his location, please send your sticks un-banded, just to be safe. :tu


 thanks Darrell..............the bands can stay on, as for what? I'm easy to please...SURPRIZE ME

Darrell PM your addy and I'll have the Mrs send some BBQ Sauce


----------



## newcigarz

snkbyt said:


> thanks Darrell..............the bands can stay on, as for what? I'm easy to please...SURPRIZE ME


I can surprise you. Send me your addy :r (you know I have it )

I want to pass my wish to my fellow Troop Supporter bazookajoe. PM sent to David. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe

newcigarz said:


> I can surprise you. Send me your addy :r (you know I have it )
> 
> I want to pass my wish to my fellow Troop Supporter bazookajoe. PM sent to David. :tu


Thanks Tony, very kind of you.

I'll keep this short.

Any Cohiba


----------



## Darrell

bazookajoe said:


> Thanks Tony, very kind of you.
> 
> I'll keep this short.
> 
> Any Cohiba


Bump for the current wish. :tu:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

bazookajoe said:


> Thanks Tony, very kind of you.
> 
> I'll keep this short.
> 
> Any Cohiba


I got a Cohiba sampler for you David!!

It will go out tomorrow!

For me, I'd like to try......

H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 1
Cohiba Exquisitos
Rafael Gonzalez Slenderella (no luck with the ones I've tried...too tight)


----------



## bazookajoe

Mr.Maduro said:


> I got a Cohiba sampler for you David!!
> 
> It will go out tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrick!


----------



## The Dakotan

burninator said:


> I'm cuckoo for coronas and loony for lonsdales!


Out in the AM, Jason: 0103 8555 7495 9696 3984


----------



## mikeyj23

Volfan's wish is going out today. DC# 0103 8555 7496 3934 4701


----------



## Mr.Maduro

mr.maduro said:


> i got a cohiba sampler for you david!!
> 
> It will go out tomorrow!
> 
> For me, i'd like to try......
> 
> H. Upmann connoisseur no. 1
> cohiba exquisitos
> rafael gonzalez slenderella (no luck with the ones i've tried...too tight)





bazookajoe said:


> thanks patrick!


dc# 0308 1400 0002 2519 9079


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> For me, I'd like to try......
> 
> H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 1
> Cohiba Exquisitos
> Rafael Gonzalez Slenderella (no luck with the ones I've tried...too tight)


Any expansion Patrick?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

newcigarz said:


> Any expansion Patrick?


For me, I'd like to try......

H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 1
Cohiba Exquisitos
Rafael Gonzalez Slenderella (no luck with the ones I've tried...too tight)

expanding to....

Romeo y Julieta Belicosos
Romeo y Julieta Sports Largo
Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.1
Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.2
Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro - II


----------



## The Dakotan

massphatness said:


> I'm not so special but I do have an RyJ Churchill with a little bit of age.


I got an excellent selection from Vincent today!

02 JL Patricias
00 RyJ Churchill (wish)
99 Pary Lusi 
01 Party de Party 1
99 Punch RS 12

A great selection of smokes! thanks, Vincent!


----------



## SteveDMatt

Gone Dave said:


> Got this!!
> I will post up in a bit..


Got a very nice selection from Dave today:

2 of my wishes, a Cohiba Robusto and an '08 RASS
RyJ Short Churchill
RASCC

He also sent a draw tool.

Awesome selection. Thanks Dave.


----------



## dayplanner

Mr.Maduro said:


> For me, I'd like to try......
> 
> H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 1
> Cohiba Exquisitos
> Rafael Gonzalez Slenderella (no luck with the ones I've tried...too tight)
> 
> expanding to....
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Belicosos
> Romeo y Julieta Sports Largo
> Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.1
> Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.2
> Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro - II


I can do a couple of the RyJ's. Send me an addy, bro.

For me, how about a Sir Winston or Partagas Lusi.


----------



## ultramag

cquon said:


> I can do a couple of the RyJ's. Send me an addy, bro.
> 
> For me, how about a Sir Winston or *Partagas Lusi*.


I can do the Lusi's for ya Doyle. They'll fly Wed. as I'm on my way out of town. As for me:

Partagas lonsdale
ERDM lonsdale
SLR lonsdale
Cohiba Sig II

That looks like a good start anyway. :ss

On edit: I think I still have your addy Doyle, but hit me with it just in case so there is no delay when I get back home Wednesday. Thanks brother!


----------



## Tbain

I got a very very nice package in from the Professor last Thursday.

Thanks

I already smoked the Partagas TPC from 98 and it was maaaaarvelous!!!!!


----------



## ultramag

ultramag said:


> As for me:
> 
> Partagas lonsdale
> ERDM lonsdale
> SLR lonsdale
> Cohiba Sig II
> 
> That looks like a good start anyway. :ss


I guess it's time to expand a little:Trini Fundadore H. Upmann Mag 50 H. Upmann Mag 46 H. Upmann Monarcas Let's try that for a while. Sorry the post is jumbled up, trying to do it from my palm to keep the thread moving.


----------



## bazookajoe

Mr.Maduro said:


> dc# 0308 1400 0002 2519 9079


Thank you very much Patrick! I can safely say this will take care of my Cohiba craving. :tu

'01 Lancero
'04 SIGLO VI
'07 SIGLO II Tubo
'06 Robusto
'07 Maduro Magicos


----------



## massphatness

*bumpage*



ultramag said:


> Partagas lonsdale
> ERDM lonsdale
> SLR lonsdale
> Cohiba Sig II
> Trini Fundadore
> H. Upmann Mag 50
> H. Upmann Mag 46
> H. Upmann Monarcas


----------



## ultramag

ultramag said:


> I can do the Lusi's for ya Doyle. They'll fly Wed. as I'm on my way out of town.


Out today as promised Doyle. I'll PM the DC. :tu

I guess I'll do some thinking and be back and expand again in a bit if necessary.


----------



## ir13

ultramag said:


> Partagas lonsdale
> *ERDM lonsdale*
> SLR lonsdale
> *Cohiba Sig II
> *Trini Fundadore
> H. Upmann Mag 50
> H. Upmann Mag 46
> *H. Upmann Monarcas*


I can get those for ya and a few tag alongs. PM me your address please.

My wishes :

Cohiba Lancero
RyJ Churchill Tubos 
H.Upmann Mag 46
Punch Super Seleccion No 1
Boli GM
Boli Lonsdale
ERDM Tainos
LGC Tainos
H.Upmann Corona
Punch Black Prince
Boli Inmensa
Monte #1
Ramon Allones Machine Made
San Cristobal De La Hanana La Punta


----------



## ultramag

ir13 said:


> I can get those for ya and a few tag alongs. PM me your address please.


Thank you very much, addy sent. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Vin yours went out yesterday 


DC# 0307 0020 0001 8225 7005


----------



## Mr.Maduro

cquon said:


> I can do a couple of the RyJ's. Send me an addy, bro.
> 
> For me, how about a Sir Winston or Partagas Lusi.


cquon took care of a couple of my wishes!!

'01 Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.1
'05 Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedros
'98 Punch Churchill

Thanks Doyle!!


----------



## volfan

I rec'd MikeyJ's package today and I am very happy.

07 Boli CJ
07 Trini Reyes
06 ERDM Tainos
06 Esplendido
01 Du Prince

Thanks a ton Mikey and thanks for passing your wish, Patrick.

scottie


----------



## mikeyj23

volfan said:


> I rec'd MikeyJ's package today and I am very happy.
> 
> 07 Boli CJ
> 07 Trini Reyes
> 06 ERDM Tainos
> 06 Esplendido
> 01 Du Prince
> 
> Thanks a ton Mikey and thanks for passing your wish, Patrick.
> 
> scottie


The Tainos is from 02, fwiw. Enjoy!


----------



## awsmith4

ir13 said:


> I can get those for ya and a few tag alongs. PM me your address please.
> 
> My wishes :
> 
> Cohiba Lancero
> RyJ Churchill Tubos
> H.Upmann Mag 46
> Punch Super Seleccion No 1
> Boli GM
> Boli Lonsdale
> ERDM Tainos
> LGC Tainos
> H.Upmann Corona
> Punch Black Prince
> Boli Inmensa
> Monte #1
> Ramon Allones Machine Made
> San Cristobal De La Hanana La Punta


Bump for the current wish


----------



## vstrommark

_*
OUCH! *_

ADB is a DB!

Tom was only supposed to send me a Lusi, but noooooooooo, that was too hard for him. Instead, he bombed back to the stone age (cue Apocalypse Now)

The damage is heavy, boys and girls, monster heavy

'99 Party Lusi
'98 Boli CG (cab)
'02 Punch Ninfa
'98 Boli PC
'98 Punch Corona

CS matches and sticker plus a handwritten note that I'll never share 

You're the best, Tom, and this time I mean it.

All hail the Admiral!


----------



## vstrommark

ir13 said:


> My wishes :
> 
> Cohiba Lancero
> RyJ Churchill Tubos
> H.Upmann Mag 46
> Punch Super Seleccion No 1
> *Boli GM*
> Boli Lonsdale
> ERDM Tainos
> LGC Tainos
> H.Upmann Corona
> *Punch Black Prince*
> Boli Inmensa
> Monte #1
> Ramon Allones Machine Made
> San Cristobal De La Hanana La Punta


I've got these and perhaps a few tag alongs, PM me your particulars.

I'll pass my wish on to PDS, who never seems to ask for anything.


----------



## ir13

vstrommark said:


> I've got these and perhaps a few tag alongs, PM me your particulars.
> 
> I'll pass my wish on to PDS, who never seems to ask for anything.


Thanks!

PM Sent.


----------



## massphatness

vstrommark said:


> I'll pass my wish on to PDS, who never seems to ask for anything.


Props, bro!


----------



## icehog3

vstrommark said:


> You're the best, Tom, and this time I mean it.
> 
> All hail the Admiral!


I am thrilled you like them, Mark! My hope is that they all smoke like champs for you!


----------



## massphatness

Albert (awsmith4) hooked me up righteously!

I received:

'05 Partagas Serie P No 2 - my wish
'07 CoRo
'00 Punch Coronas
'00 Partagas de Partagas No 1
'00 Bolivar Corona Extra

Many thanks, my friend! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

massphatness said:


> Albert (awsmith4) hooked me up righteously!
> 
> I received:
> 
> '05 Partagas Serie P No 2 - my wish
> '07 CoRo
> '00 Punch Coronas
> '00 Partagas de Partagas No 1
> '00 Bolivar Corona Extra
> 
> Many thanks, my friend! :tu


Glad they arrived ok


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Bumparino for the current wish (PDS ?)...................


----------



## icehog3

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Bumparino for the current wish (PDS ?)...................


Did anyone PM Paul, I don't think he checks this thread with any regularity.


----------



## vstrommark

icehog3 said:


> Did anyone PM Paul, I don't think he checks this thread with any regularity.


I sent him a PM when I passed the wish

Let's give him until Monday morning. If he doesn't chime in, I'll figure something out.


----------



## Pablo

Got it guys...give me some time to night to think about this! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## bobarian

pds said:


> Got it guys...give me some time to night to think about this! Thanks for the opportunity!


:r:r:rI am betting about a thousand guys will be logging in Monday to try and grant this wish!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

pds said:


> Got it guys...give me some time to night to think about this! Thanks for the opportunity!


Boy this guy is really holding up the works. :bn


----------



## Mr.Maduro

newcigarz said:


> Boy this guy is really holding up the works. :bn


:tpd: 

:r


----------



## vstrommark

bobarian said:


> :r:r:rI am betting about a thousand guys will be logging in Monday to try and grant this wish!:tu


:tpd::gn:gn:gn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

I bet 4 or 5 thousand are waiting to hit the most deserving botl to ever make a wish!!!!!!! maybe if *all* who were interested hit him.......:tu


----------



## Pablo

Okay gents here it is. Instead of making a specific request, I'll explain what I have been enjoying of late.

It seems I have been enjoying petit coronas and lonsdales lately. It may have something to do with the weather getting colder up here.

So my request is whatever PC or Lonsdale you feel i should give a try!

Thanks again guys, this is quite the honor.


----------



## madurofan

pds said:


> Okay gents here it is. Instead of making a specific request, I'll explain what I have been enjoying of late.
> 
> It seems I have been enjoying petit coronas and lonsdales lately. It may have something to do with the weather getting colder up here.
> 
> So my request is whatever PC or Lonsdale you feel i should give a try!
> 
> Thanks again guys, this is quite the honor.


Got you covered, Paul.


----------



## madurofan

madurofan said:


> Got you covered, Paul.


And for good measure, I'll pass back to PDS......

Figure a couple of other people might want to play.....:r


----------



## vstrommark

madurofan said:


> And for good measure, I'll pass back to PDS......
> 
> Figure a couple of other people might want to play.....:r


Don't forget to PM him about the pass of your wish


----------



## pnoon

vstrommark said:


> Don't forget to PM him about the pass of your wish


I think his wish is not going to change.
VVVVVVV


pds said:


> Okay gents here it is. Instead of making a specific request, I'll explain what I have been enjoying of late.
> 
> It seems I have been enjoying petit coronas and lonsdales lately. It may have something to do with the weather getting colder up here.
> 
> So my request is whatever PC or Lonsdale you feel i should give a try!
> 
> Thanks again guys, this is quite the honor.


----------



## dwhitacre

icehog3 said:


> I will take a page from the "Bobarian Handbook", and pass my wish to dwhitacre for his B-Day.





dwhitacre said:


> Hey Thanks Tom!!!
> 
> I am still 99% Noob to the Darkside!!!
> 
> I'll wish for a few I have never tried:
> I'm sorry I'm not more specific I just don't have the experience!!!
> 
> Thanks again!!!





kgoings said:


> I got you on this! PM me your addy!


Kgoings (Kirk) came through with my wish!!!

*Romeo Y Julieta - Coronitas En Cedro
Sancho Panza - Non Plus?
2 El Rey Del Mundo - Lunch Club?*

As I said I'm a noob. Kirk can fill in sizes and year.

*Thanks Kirk!!! Thanks Tom!!!*:tu


----------



## massphatness

It's KGoings Appreciation Day here on the Cuban MAW/PIF thread!

Kirk hit me up with a couple '07 8-9-8 varnisheds, an '07 Party Short and an '07 Party Mille Fleurs to round out an All-Partagas 5-finger bag!

Many thanks, Kirk!


----------



## madurofan

Since Paul is being a bit shy I'll repost his earlier wish for him...:r


My request is whatever PC or Lonsdale you feel i should give a try!

Remember to PM him when you pick it up.

~Bill


----------



## weak_link

If he'd be willing to take fresh ones I've got a few pc's for him but nothin' really fancy or aged.  It would get the list movin' again though if no one else can come through.


----------



## weak_link

madurofan said:


> Since Paul is being a bit shy I'll repost his earlier wish for him...:r
> 
> My request is whatever PC or Lonsdale you feel i should give a try!
> 
> Remember to PM him when you pick it up.
> 
> ~Bill


I pm'd him but made the mistake of calling him Peter rather than Paul and he thought I sent it to the wrong person. I also think he might have forgotten he has a wish still floating around out there. Someone else try 'em. :cb


----------



## fissure30

weak_link said:


> I pm'd him but made the mistake of calling him Peter rather than Paul and he thought I sent it to the wrong person. I also think he might have forgotten he has a wish still floating around out there. Someone else try 'em. :cb


I may finally have something that someone else wants!! I'll try him and when he responds back I'll post my wishes:ss


----------



## Darrell

Bump for the current wish. :tu


----------



## Habanolover

Darrell said:


> Bump for the current wish. :tu


Paul is out of town at the moment. I am sure he will be glad to make a wish when he gets back. :tu


----------



## weak_link

madurolover said:


> Paul is out of town at the moment. I am sure he will be glad to make a wish when he gets back. :tu


I can tell you guys from my pm's with him he's looking for lonsdales. :tu


----------



## fissure30

Paul got back with me and I will be sending him out a package tomorrow.

So here are the wish's from this CC newb......

Monte 3 or 4 or especial
PLPC
RASCC
RASS (small size)
Partagas 898

or anything else on the small side smoking good (I've got hoyo and boli's)


----------



## snkbyt

got my wish granted by Tony "newcigarz" and rcv'd today
Saint Luis Rey
unband ?
Partagus
RA Exc Suiza
2 H Upmann Magnum 50

a cigar caddy (herf size)
and 31 assorted non CC body guards

I must say.....................I was surprised

thank you very much Tony.........way over the top


----------



## Habanolover

That is very nice Alex. Well deserved hit from Tony.
those Mag 50's are excellent smokes. Enjoy. :tu


----------



## fissure30

On it's way Paul:ss
DC# 0308 0730 0000 9610 4456


Current wish:

Monte 3 or 4 or especial
PLPC
RASCC
RASS (small size)
Partagas 898 (varnished if possible)

or anything else on the small side smoking good (I've got hoyo and boli's)


----------



## awsmith4

Got mine from Mean D today:chk

07 Cohiba Siglo I
07 HdM Coronas Junior
99 Sancho Panza
99 Vagueros
06 Boli BF (my wish)


Thanks Darrell this was way above my expectations. :tu

(Sorry for lack of pics, I'll post them later)


----------



## Darrell

awsmith4 said:


> Got mine from Mean D today:chk
> 
> 07 Cohiba Siglo I
> *07 HdM Coronas Junior*
> 99 Sancho Panza
> 99 Vagueros
> 06 Boli BF (my wish)
> 
> Thanks Darrell this was way above my expectations. :tu
> 
> (Sorry for lack of pics, I'll post them later)


Sorry for the delay, Albert. Glad you enjoyed the selection and that is actually a H. Upmann Corona Junior. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Darrell said:


> Sorry for the delay, Albert. Glad you enjoyed the selection and that is actually a H. Upmann Corona Junior. :tu


LOL I knew that just didn't proof read the post...thanks again D!


----------



## fissure30

What??? Did I somehow kill this thread?

Current wish:

Monte 3 or 4 or especial
PLPC
RASCC
RASS (small size)
Partagas 898 (varnished if possible)

or anything else on the small side smoking good (I've got hoyo and boli's)


----------



## hk3

fissure30 said:


> What??? Did I somehow kill this thread?
> 
> Current wish:
> 
> Monte 3 or 4 or especial <------------I THINK THESE ONLY COME IN 1'S AND 2'S FOR THE "ESPECIAL"
> PLPC
> RASCC
> RASS (small size)
> Partagas 898 (varnished if possible)
> 
> or anything else on the small side smoking good (I've got hoyo and boli's)


 Bump for the current wish.


----------



## fissure30

Current Wish

Monte 3 or 4 or especial (any)
PLPC
RASCC
RASS (small size)
Partagas 898 (varnished if possible)

or anything else on the small side smoking good (I've got hoyo and boli's)


----------



## fissure30

fissure30 said:


> Current Wish
> 
> Monte 3 or 4 or especial (any)
> PLPC
> RASCC
> RASS (small size)
> Partagas 898 (varnished if possible)
> 
> or anything else on the small side smoking good (I've got hoyo and boli's)


Bump to the top


----------



## Gone Dave

I will get this!
Shoot me your addy!
I will post up in a bit...:tu


----------



## Gone Dave

I totally forgot!
To make it simple. 
I am trying to explore CC's more, so lets go with any Demi/petite coronas that you are enjoying..:cb


----------



## Gone Dave

I guess I killed it??:hn


----------



## mikeyj23

Gone Dave said:


> I guess I killed it??:hn


99.99% positive it wasn't you.

I'll hook you up with some PCs you'll enjoy. PM me your addy.

As I can see the pace of this thread and fully recognize the reason, I'll leave my wish open (anything you're enjoying), and put no timetable on it. If it's never granted, I'm fine with that. Gone Dave just deserves to have his wish granted, so that's all I'm meaning to do.


----------



## mikeyj23

Gone Dave - out today:
0103 8555 7496 4945 7217


----------



## NCRadioMan

mikeyj23 said:


> 99.99% positive it wasn't you.
> 
> I'll hook you up with some PCs you'll enjoy. PM me your addy.
> 
> As I can see the pace of this thread and fully recognize the reason, I'll leave my wish open (anything you're enjoying), and put no timetable on it. If it's never granted, I'm fine with that. Gone Dave just deserves to have his wish granted, so that's all I'm meaning to do.


I think we all understand why this has slowed to a snails pace. With that said, I'll hook you up. Send me your addy please. 

I wish for anything that you think is smoking well, right now. New, old....it doesn't matter. Thanks!


----------



## kjd2121

Sorry to be a bit thick skulled, but please remind me why this thread has dried up?? I haven't been around in a few months.


----------



## krisko

Wait...who's wish is it to now? Dave, Mikey, and NC all responded to the last wish.


----------



## NCRadioMan

krisko said:


> Wait...who's wish is it to now? Dave, Mikey, and NC all responded to the last wish.


Mikey got Dave and I got Mikey so I am up.


----------



## Habanolover

Sad :hn


----------



## Gone Dave

mikeyj23 said:


> Gone Dave - out today:
> 0103 8555 7496 4945 7217


WOW! MikeyJ hooked a brother up!:chk:mn:gn a 5'er sampler of :dr:dr goodies.
Thank you sir!:tu:tu


----------



## mikeyj23

Gone Dave said:


> WOW! MikeyJ hooked a brother up!:chk:mn:gn a 5'er sampler of :dr:dr goodies.
> Thank you sir!:tu:tu


Glad they arrived safely. Enjoy!


----------



## fissure30

Got mine from Dave today!

2- Boli RC 07
1- RASCC 07

Thanks Dave:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan

NCRadioMan said:


> I wish for anything that you think is smoking well, right now. New, old....it doesn't matter. Thanks!


Bumpage.


----------



## mikeyj23

I got NCRadioMan's package a few days ago and forgot to post up the contest - sorry Greg!

He sent an awesome 5er with:
02 RG Lonsdale
00 Punch RS12
00 Hoyo du Prince
98 Fonseca Cosacos
08 PSD4

Thanks a ton! Now somebody pick up his wish...


----------



## Habanolover

NCRadioMan said:


> Bumpage.


Shame to see this die such an unceremonious death. Greg, I have a couple of sticks you may like. PM your addy and I will get them out this coming week. :tu

My wish is for anything that smells like a barnyard. :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan

madurolover said:


> Shame to see this die such an unceremonious death. Greg, I have a couple of sticks you may like. PM your addy and I will get them out this coming week. :tu
> 
> My wish is for anything that smells like a barnyard. :tu


Many thanks, my friend!


----------



## Andyman

madurolover said:


> My wish is for anything that smells like a barnyard. :tu


I can do this Donnie.. Barnyard Shoot me a PM


----------



## Habanolover

Andyman said:


> I can do this Donnie.. Barnyard Shoot me a PM


Just saw this Andy:hn

*PM sent!!!*

Thanks bunches:tu


----------



## Andyman

I have a feeling this will take a while so I will put out my wish now..

Something POS from 06-07


----------



## jimmy

Andyman said:


> I have a feeling this will take a while so I will put out my wish now..
> 
> Something POS from 06-07


POS = ???

i'm sure not Piece of Crap


----------



## Andyman

POS is the partagas factory code for boxes made in 06'-07'


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

Bolivar Gold Medal
Cohiba Maduro 5


----------



## Habanolover

MarkoPoloNYC said:


> Bolivar Gold Medal
> Cohiba Maduro 5


To participate in this thread you must first grant the last wish made before you can make a wish.


----------



## Habanolover

I actually had the last unfulfilled wish which was...



madurolover said:


> Shame to see this die such an unceremonious death. Greg, I have a couple of sticks you may like. PM your addy and I will get them out this coming week. :tu
> 
> *My wish is for anything that smells like a barnyard.* :tu


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

madurolover said:


> To participate in this thread you must first grant the last wish made before you can make a wish.


Shoot sorry wrong thread thought it was just a wish list. DOH!!!:banghead:


----------



## Habanolover

MarkoPoloNYC said:


> Shoot sorry wrong thread thought it was just a wish list. DOH!!!:banghead:


Generally members who make a wish in the MAW thread are asked to be around the forums for a couple of months.

Not saying that a wish will not be granted but that it wll increase the odds of it tenfold. :tu


----------

